#ubuntu+1 2007-12-10
<grazz> where can i find the ubuntu patches for the kernel?
<RAOF> You've got a choice of git or linux-source
<grazz> linux-source will include the Patched kernel, right?
<RAOF> Yen
<RAOF> yes
<grazz> and with git i could the patch files?
<RAOF> Um.  I dunno, actually.
<RAOF> But you'd find it easier to extract individual patches from the git tree than from the monolithic source.
<RAOF> I'm not sure if the kernel team deals with patches anymore, since git is pretty much easier to deal with.
<grazz> okay, thanks
<grazz> does ubuntu have any improvements for mmc support in the kernel?
<grazz> ill ask again, anybody knows if ubuntu added something to the kernel for better mmc support?
<grazz> a custom patch?
<grazz> anybody knows what the big mmc mss patch for the kernel is for?
<gary4gar> network-admin applet is not launching , it says
<gary4gar> :~$ network-admin
<gary4gar> ** (network-admin:7029): CRITICAL **: UI file not found: /usr/share/gnome-system-tools/ui/network.ui
<gary4gar> in short network.ui file is missing
<gary4gar> anyone?
<gary4gar> hello people, anyone active here?
<gary4gar> hmmm..found it at last
<gary4gar> its a bug
<gary4gar> Bug #174512
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174512 in gnome-system-tools "[network-admin] UI file not found" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174512
<ysth1> just upgraded to hardy on my laptop and the touchpad scroll area now moves the mouse instead of scrolling the window
<ysth1> any suggestions?
<Tomcat_> ysth1: Change the settings? There are ways to change synaptics touchpad behavior in xorg.conf
<hit> hi, can anyone tell me how to change input language in terminal or smth? i can't login to ubuntu because i'm getting strange characters in login box while typing
<hit> looks like hebrew or smth
<hit> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=393388 something like this
<apo_> Hi
<apo_> I've just switched to 8.04, and now when I unhide tilda (a terminal like the ones used in quake or unreal tournament, hidden until you press a key), it does not get focus
<apo_> The focus remains on the previously selected window
<apo_> Is there some way to turn the focus-stealing prevention off?
<StrictProduction> hy all
<me4u> anybody know how to load the "young" theme in edubuntu
<me4u> from this link
<me4u> http://www.edubuntu.org/Screenshots
<ikonia> me4u: this is not an appropriate channel, please take this to #edubuntu as requested
<ikonia> me4u: ignoring the channel topic on multiple channels will not gain you support
<me4u> I'm sorry ikonia
<apo_> Stupid focus stealing prevention... *grr*
<me4u> I will do as you suggest
<klv4[8x7]> selam
<klv4[8x7]> naber
<hit> still can't get my ubuntu working...:/
<Tuplanolla> then use gutsy maybe?
<hit> i just cant login
<hit> there are some kind of greece or hebrew letters in login box instead or latin ones
<hit> so i can't type my name and pass
<hit> everything is fine in xorg.conf
<hit> have tryed any possible solution but nothing
<hit> so no ideas?
<askand> Is it decided what atidrivers should be in the hardy repos?
<Pici> I'm not sure what you mean..
<askand> Pici: Hrm.. What atidriver will be installed if I, in hardy heron, use the restricted manager?
<crdlb> !info xorg-driver-fglrx hardy
<ubotu> xorg-driver-fglrx: Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 7.1.0-8.42.3+2.6.22.5-14.1 (hardy), package size 12154 kB, installed size 31348 kB
<Pici> 8.42.3
<Pici> It was in the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 changelog as well.
<Pici> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22
<coNP[uni]> How can I turn off "multiple" bash-completion? E.g., to bell but not list if there is more then one available entry?
<Hobbsee> coNP[uni]: /etc/bashrc?
<coNP[uni]> I guess it is some bash completion magic.
 * coNP[uni] should diff the gutsy and hardy versions of bash / bash-completion.
<Hobbsee> also see /etc/bash_completion iirc
<Pici> Hm.  Does apt-file fail to display anything for anyone else? or is there something wrong with just my configuration here.
<Pici> even `apt-file show bash` returns nothing
<Tomcat_> Pici: Did you apt-file update the database?
<Pici> Tomcat_: Yes
<geser> Pici: there are no Contents.gz files generated yet for hardy
<Pici> geser: ah, that would do it.
<Pici> The verbose output for apt-file is poor.
<geser> that's the same reason why packages.u.c doesn't display package contents for hardy
<IdleOne> !info apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file: APT package searching utility -- command-line interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8.2ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 13 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Pici> IdleOne: its for searching like dpkg -L does, but without having the package installed.
<IdleOne> yeah I see that. btw I dont get anything returned either
<rd> Hi all. Just installed Hardy... Am having some trouble XGL/Compiz... Could anyone help?
<hit> excactly what=
<hit> ?
<rd> Well... after the installation... X wouldnt start and gave an error that Xgl
<rd> Looking through the forums and through launchpad... I found the solution to logging in was to uninstall X
<rd> sorry
<rd> uninstall Xgl (xserver-xgl)
<hit> reconf xorg maybe?
<rd> BTW - Am using ATI
<hit> SysInfo: Graphic: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550]
<rd> Am able to login and work... but the graphics are not too good... am seeing some screen artifacts in the bottom right.. and some near the mouse sometimes
<hit> i would go for xorg reconf
<hit> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<rd> done
<rd> it created a new xorg.conf
<hit> restart x
<rd> (before carrying on thanks for helping me out)
<rd> oookie... lemme get back to you on that
<elops> I installed another distro but I lost grub, so I removed the new distro, booted into my Ubuntu LiveCD, opened a terminal and typed "sudo grub", then "root (hd0,0)" then "setup (hd0)" I get can not mount selected partition, so I tried "root (hd0,2)" and it worked
<elops> is there anything I need to do before I reboot?
<LimCore> ubuntu fails to play flash on amd64
<LimCore> the reason is that even with plugin installed, apparently nswrapper is not automatically executed on the downloaded libflash .so file
<LimCore> perahps it should be fixed in Hardy by providing a package that would install wrapper and adobe flash and plugins for browsers, and then execute nswrapper ?
<askand> Will hardy have out of the box support for ntfs?
<Tomcat_> LimCore: Like it's done in 7.10?
<Tomcat_> askand: I'm pretty sure, yes... 7.10 has it.
<askand> Tomcat_: Really? Not for me.. : /
<Tomcat_> askand: Read & write support without any installation for me.
<askand> Tomcat_: Ok.. : /
<rhalff> hi what could be wrong if setup recognizes my 3ware raid controller, but on first boot it hangs. drivers known at setup aren't necessarily known on first boot ? (initrd) ?
<LimCore> Tomcat_: it is? didnt worked for me
<DanaG>    FATAL: modpost: GPL-incompatible module nvidia.ko uses GPL-only symbol 'pv_cpu_ops'
<DanaG> dang.
<RAOF> Ba baw.
<RAOF> Again they're using the paravirt ops stuff?
<DanaG> Needs either disabling of paravirtualization support, or new driver from nvidia.
<RAOF> Or patching out the GPL check.
<DanaG> I tried that in modpost, yet it still failed somewhere.
<DanaG> I couldn't figure out where the script is.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I wonder... why does the nvidia module even use paravirtualization if it's impossible to use a graphics card virtualized?  Or am I just thinking of the wrong type of virtualization?
<DanaG> I'm just back on 2.6.22.
<RAOF> The check itself is in the kernel, so it's not going to be easy to patch out.
<h3sp4wn> DanaG: Its not impossible to use a graphics card virtualised anymore - http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~andreslc/xen-gl/
<DanaG> I patched in the modpost script, yet there seemed to be another modpost script somewhere.
<DanaG> Too bad you can't do that with Windows guests.
<DanaG> And Creative's "Host OpenAL" doesn't work in Wine.
#ubuntu+1 2007-12-11
<iccus> sp?
<iccus> there?
<slytherin> Is there anyway to run live cd without using cd i.e. from iso?
<mikess> what version of alsa in hardy?
<slytherin> mikess: 1.0.15
<mikess> great it will work on my laptop
<jussi01> slytherin: I think so... you mean to install??
<mikess> slytherin: cheers,I hope my atheros chip is supported as well
<jussi01> !install | slytherin
<ubotu> slytherin: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<mikess> ,,d/loading at the mo
<slytherin> jussi01: no, I just want to run live cd.
<jussi01> slytherin: oh... well look at that last link - it may help...
<jussi01> !info alsa
<slytherin> jussi01: i can start alternate cd installer with iso. I was wondering if same is possible with live cd
<ubotu> Package alsa does not exist in hardy
<jussi01> slytherin: no idea
<Jeeves_> Anyone here using firefox 3 in Hardy?
<bazhang> is it in the repos?
<Tomcat_> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.10+2nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 8968 kB, installed size 26024 kB
<Tomcat_> Nope. ;)
<bazhang> well then no, Jeeves_
<bazhang> cheers Tomcat_
<avatar_> firefox-3.0 is in the repo's voor gutsy and hardy
<Tomcat_> !info firefox-3.0
<ubotu> firefox-3.0: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla (Development Version). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~b1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1180 kB, installed size 3864 kB
<Tomcat_> If I had known the package name... ;)
<bazhang> ooh nice--will have to try it. thanks avatar_!
<avatar_> firefox-3.0 is very fast at rendering
<bazhang> nice
<Jeeves_> it is in the repo
<Jeeves_> firefox-3.0 is the package
<bazhang> will install forthwith
<nanonyme> hmm, nobin? that's interestesting
<Jeeves_> Anyways, the problem with firefox-3.0
<Jeeves_> Is that when you have it enabled as the default gnome browser
<Jeeves_> And you open a link, the ff-window moves to the workspace you clicked the link on
<Jeeves_> And I don't want that
<Jeeves_> But I'm not sure who aranges that, Firefox, X, or the windowmanager
<slytherin> avatar_: are you using firefox 3 on gutsy?
<avatar_> slytherin: at home i do
<avatar_> at work i'm running firefox3 on hardy
<slytherin> avatar_: do you think hardy is good enough to upgrade? I mean no kernel issues etc. :-)
<avatar_> see tpoic
<avatar_> see topic
<avatar_> Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" and various breakage
<slytherin> avatar_: I already saw that. I had used gutsy also from tribe 1 on home pc. I think I will keep my work machine on gutsy only and upgrade home machine on hardy
<avatar_> hardy is atm alpha
<avatar_> so expect breakage
 * Fujitsu sends persia away again.
<persia> Hi.  As expected (and indicated in the topic), hardy is broken for me :)  Specifically, epiphany stopped loading due to an issue with not finding the dbus socket in /tmp.  I'm guessing this is related to new dbus security controls, and would appreciate a pointer to where I should hunt towards a solution.
 * Fujitsu finds it to work flawlessly :(
<Fujitsu> It's so boring, except for Compiz.
<persia> Fujitsu: Until this evening, that was my experience as well.
<stgraber> Fujitsu: do we have a bug # for the compiz thing ?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Do you know of one?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> i've just been speaking to them over irc
<Fujitsu> The correct people know of it, right.
<Hobbsee> it appears the drivers are giving out crack, then it breaks
<Fujitsu> Doesns't it affect multiple drivers?
 * persia doesn't suspect the drivers entirely, or the mice wouldn't keep working: it's an interfacing issue.
<Fujitsu> persia: Could be hardware pointer, or Compiz not controlling the pointer. I forget exactly how these things interact.
<persia> Fujitsu: It would be a hardware pointer.  The point is that if the hardware is still getting the mouse movement information from X, than the driver isn't trapped (although it may be in an unusable state).  A similar issue was previously exposed in the nVidia drivers when the cairo bindings were first deployed in Edgy.
<persia> From what could be detected during that time, it appeared that cairo was not trapping errors being reported by the driver (although they were shown in dmesg), and blithely attempting to continue, waiting indefinitely for the response that would never arrive.  I'm not sure it's the same, but I'd suggest that as a possible avenue for investigation.
<humbolto> Will there be significant improofments to the Xen environment in hardy?
<humbolto> Will Xen in hardy be stable enought to be good for production environments?
<humbolto> I know, nobody can tell the future, but is there actually an intention, a plan, a blueprint, a release goal to achieve this?
<h3sp4wn> humbolto: I don't think ubuntu is bothered about Xen (The only blueprint remotely related is to do with kvm)
<h3sp4wn> But you can now have an opensolaris dom0 so all is fine - and whatever domU's
<rhalff> h3sp4wn, you know where the real source tree of linux-image-2.6.22-14-xen is hanging out ?
<h3sp4wn> rhalff: Is it not just a patch against the normal ubuntu kernel sources ?
<h3sp4wn> rhalff: Did you check the git trees ?
<rhalff> h3sp4wn, I've tried apt-get source linux-image-2.6.22-14-xen, which just gives me the normal source
<rhalff> I didn't check the git trees
<h3sp4wn> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=zul/ubuntu-hardy-xen.git;a=summary
<h3sp4wn> But that is for 2.6.24 but linux-image-2.6.22-14-xen is not the hardy kernel anyway
<rhalff> I have to apply this patch https://bugzilla.redhat.com/attachment.cgi?id=209141
<avatar_> xen is stable enough for an production environment
<h3sp4wn> But which production enviroment ? Most I have worked in would not dream of Ubuntu on a server
<avatar_> we are running Ubuntu on 100+ servers
<humbolto> h3sp4wn: what would you recommend as a xen dom0?
 * rhalff :-o
<avatar_> mostly 6.06 LTS. Few feisty, few gutsy
<h3sp4wn> humbolto: Solaris Express
<avatar_> we are handling mail a few 1000 domains happily on ubuntu/exim4
<h3sp4wn> avatar_: Is your billing database on ubuntu ?
<humbolto> I just read this on the ubuntu kernel mailing list: ... in Hardy, as Xen will become first class, being maintained by the server team (with special help from the kernel team to ensure it is well maintained).
<h3sp4wn> humbolto: first class by whose standards though
<humbolto> h3sp4wn: Any Linux distro as xen dom0?
<h3sp4wn> humbolto: Probably I would use RHEL or CentOS if I had to choose
<humbolto> h3sp4wn: was thinking about that too.
<humbolto> h3sp4wn: have very little solaris knowledge.
<avatar_> h3sp4wn: billing is done in an DOS application :)
<h3sp4wn> humbolto: But you shouldn't be running anything from the dom0 anyway (except you get zfs)
<humbolto> h3sp4wn: true (and true)
<avatar_> Ubuntu 6.06 is stable and ready for running production on servers
<h3sp4wn> avatar_: If you can get them with the hardware support
<avatar_> h3sp4wn: buy sun
<h3sp4wn> avatar_: To run ubuntu ? No way
<avatar_> h3sp4wn: thats what we do
<avatar_> sun x2100/x2200/4100/4200
<h3sp4wn> avatar_: Why not Solaris ?
<avatar_> why running such an ugly OS as solaris
<avatar_> which is not free
<h3sp4wn> It is free as in beer and its free as in supported with Sun Hardware (to get the patches)
<avatar_> no competent packagemanagement
<h3sp4wn> Ah so you cannot make sysv packages ?
<avatar_> Sun does support Ubuntu on theire servers
<h3sp4wn> Will they send an engineer to debug Ubuntu to you within 4 hours ?
<avatar_> i don't want to spend time on making my own packages when i ca use tons of packages from ubuntu repo's
<avatar_> if you have the right support contract yes
<avatar_> for ubuntu support you would need canonical
<h3sp4wn> And they have enough people ?
<avatar_> canonical? i suppose yes
<h3sp4wn> I thought it was a very tiny company
<avatar_> we don't use commercial support from canonical
<avatar_> only hardware support from sun
<h3sp4wn> Making sysv packages is more difficult than debian ones. But upstart is a complete joke compared to SMF - Solaris has had containers / Fair Scheduler - has Zfs, will be supported for as long as you want (and will pay for), Any scripts if you don't use GNU stuff will port between either. I think the extra hassle to use Solaris is well worth it
<h3sp4wn> And there will be Indiana soon
<h3sp4wn> (Ubuntu ripoff with Solaris kernel)
<xst> Has the Hardy Alpha 1 release xorg 7.3?
<pvandewyngaerde> X.Org X Server 1.4.0
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn, offtopic!
<al-_-Gir> when the next release of ubuntu will be released ?
<jorgp2> sometime around April I think
<h3sp4wn> kbrooks: It did start off on topic - upstart does suck though compared to what part of what it is supposed to be imitating
<al-_-Gir> and kubuntu default desktop will be kde 4 ?
<kbrooks> al-_-Gir: not guaranteed
<xst> pvandewyngaerde: Does X server 1.4.0 imply xorg7.3?
<al-_-Gir> kbrooks , so no one know yet ?
<kbrooks> al-_-Gir, it depends on when kde 4 is out
<al-_-Gir> aa ok hop soon :)
<al-_-Gir> hope*
<pvandewyngaerde> al-_-Gir:    next ubuntu/kubuntu is LTS,  no kde4 as default
<pvandewyngaerde> kde 4.0 will be released 11 januari
<pvandewyngaerde> tomorrow RC2 if i remember
<al-_-Gir> so waht if its LTS , why lts can have kde4 ?
<pvandewyngaerde> xst:  The current stable release is 1.4.0, released as part of X11R7.3
<pvandewyngaerde> because Long term support you dont give on something that is completely new
<pvandewyngaerde> it will be avalailable as optional packages
<mrtimdog> What's the average (new install) footprint size, roughly? I'm just creating a new hardy partition...
<pvandewyngaerde> al-_-Gir:  im currently using kde4, really not for end users or long term support
<al-_-Gir> i dont understand even why people need long term ...
<al-_-Gir> what is so cool to use old release . . .
<pvandewyngaerde> for server security updates it is important
<pvandewyngaerde> and production systems
<al-_-Gir> lts is 3 years desktop and 5 server right ?
<avatar_> right
<mikkael> there is a section in synaptic showing the local/outdated packages. what are firefox, thunderbird and several other essential stuff doing there ?
<BUGabundo> hy there!
<BUGabundo> where's the link for the build queue?
<BUGabundo> I can't use kmail until kdebase-kio-plugins is build
<BUGabundo> sorry about that. another crash from pidgin. something to do with sound and GStreamer-CRITICAL
<BUGabundo> I guess this anwsers my own question: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds
<rhalff> ay cool, hardy works with the 3ware 9550SX if I run the 2.16.9-4 kernel
<rhalff> (xen)
<BUGabundo> can I simply force the old version o Kmail?
<BUGabundo> its better a version conflict then no version at all
<Richie> Hi, after about 30 mins of my laptop being on, the sound will stop working. When i go System > Preferences > Sound and clikc test i get the error "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Internal data flow error." The only way i can fix is restarting the laptop. Is there anyway i can stop this from happening?
<Richie> or a quicker way to fix it rather than restarting my laptop
 * TuX_Claudiu say haello
<LimCore> kipin package is damn old in ubuntu
<LimCore> how abut packing a recent version
<turbotorben> hey, i'm having a wierd bug using hardy: when i df -h it says i've got 4,3gb in use, but i've got only 1.7gb used on the filesystem (du -h tells me the right usage)
<void^> are you sure? "du -h" is in use by files, doesn't include filesystem metadata/reserved blocks
<turbotorben> void^, i've had over 2gb free before a reboot and now my disc "seems to be" full
<void^> fsck it
<turbotorben> done
<turbotorben> still the same
<pvandewyngaerde> filelight /        and check where your space went
<void^> fsck -f it, and umount first ;)
<turbotorben> umount? it's my root partition?
<void^> switch to a livecd
<turbotorben> :/
<turbotorben> okay
<turbotorben> can't i tell fsck to check it on reboot?
<Pici> sudo touch /forcefsck
<turbotorben> great, thx
<turbotorben> brb
<turbotorben> thanks, it's fixed
<turbotorben> now i've got about 3gb free disk space. is that enough to compile a 2.6.24 kernel?
<void^> yes
<turbotorben> great thanks. do i have to undo that touch /checkfsck thing?
<void^> it should have removed it, i think? if not, rm it.
<turbotorben> ok
<void^> uh oh.. it seems i will be doing some fsck'ing myself..
<turbotorben> good luck then
<void^> internal disk went completely dead while transfering files from an usb disk. lovely. :)
<turbotorben> what is to be blamed? hardy or that disc?
<void^> i don't know, works fine after a reboot but i have no debug information (things like dmesg didn't work anymore..)
<rico> why would it be an inappropriate question to ask about the Hardy repositories?
<destroyer> hey all... i'm runnin xubuntu 8.04, but this issue happens for me in 7.10 as well... just wondered if anyone could help me figure out why my cursor size/theme is ignored completely by gtk apps (including xfce) and only displayed correctly over non-gtk apps such as firefox and amarok and such. anyone have any ideas? thanks
<destroyer> it's not xfce because this happens for me in gnome as well.. the only common denominators are *buntu and my hardware (specifically nvidia).. only thing i can think of is it's an nvidia thing
<holmss> I have shutdown.sh file (shutdown -h now), how to make a schrout to this file and what kind of permissions i need to shut down computer without any confirmation?
<h3sp4wn> destroyer: firefox uses gtk
<destroyer> hmm, well i do have a firefox theme installed which might make a difference
<h3sp4wn> destroyer: How are you setting the theme ?
<crdlb> h3sp4wn: not really :)
<crdlb> it emulates gtk
<h3sp4wn> destroyer: .gtk-2.0rc (or whatever its name is you know the one)
<destroyer> i've tried using Xfce 4 mouse settings and i've also tried gcursor
<h3sp4wn> crdlb: about:buildconfig implies otherwise
<destroyer> i can see that it works because my changes reflect over the non-gtk apps
<crdlb> h3sp4wn: it uses GDK, but not GTK
<destroyer> specifically firefox and amarok and i assume other qt and non-gtk apps display correctly as well
<h3sp4wn> crdlb: Why does it need - libgtk2.0-dev to build then ?
<crdlb> h3sp4wn: because GDK is part of gtk, and it does draw sample widgets with gtk that it copies
<destroyer> but since my xserver is 2699x1968, the cursor size is directly proportional to my xserver resolution, so it's HUGE!!!
<h3sp4wn> crdlb: So it needs gtk (a part of)
<crdlb> but it's not a true gtk app
<destroyer> you're both right... but either way, it doesn't behave like a normal gtk app
<crdlb> exactly :)
<destroyer> also, this has nothing to do with my weird offset twinview crazy-sized xserver, since it was an issue before i added a dual monitor
<destroyer> it's just an issue now.. since before i didn't mind the default cursors
<destroyer> must be my nvidia driver...
<h3sp4wn> destroyer: Ah did you disable the hardware cursor ?
<destroyer> option "SWCursor"?
<h3sp4wn> Option "HWCursor" "0"
<destroyer> ah k... what section should i add that under?
<h3sp4wn> Where the rest of your nvidia options are
<destroyer> alright thanks... i'll brb after i add this and restart x
<destroyer> hmm... well i tried a ton of variations, even putting the option in almost every xorg.conf section... nothing made a difference.. =(
<mikes1> I have no sound ,,A 200 Toshiba ,IH7 intel high definition sound?
<cypherdelic> Watch my new great Background, composed of images from gnome,ubuntu and compiz(beryl) - http://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=maniacdebiankl3.jpg - Copyright reversed. Feel free to ask me for different resolutions or the xcf
<mikes1> kmix has master and pcm but no way of turning them on?
<cypherdelic> Tell me if you like, also different colors available.
<ompaul> what kernel is currently in Hardy?
<h3sp4wn> 24-1
<h3sp4wn> !info linux-image-2.6.24-1 hardy
<ubotu> Package linux-image-2.6.24-1 does not exist in hardy
<h3sp4wn> !info linux-image-2.6.24-1-686 hardy
<ubotu> Package linux-image-2.6.24-1-686 does not exist in hardy
<h3sp4wn> You get the idea ^^ my laptop is off atm (and it has the hardy kernel)
<ompaul> thanks
<ompaul> !info linux-image hardy
<ubotu> linux-image: Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (hardy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<h3sp4wn> I don't think that has been updated yet (Last time I checked the restricted modules was not yet there)
<ompaul> maybe I don't want them ;-)
<h3sp4wn> ompaul: No but afaik linux-image (metapackage) is not updated until both exist
<ompaul> ack
<h3sp4wn> !info linux-image-2.6.24-1-generic
<ubotu> linux-image-2.6.24-1-generic: Linux kernel image for version 2.6.24 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24-1.2 (hardy), package size 19272 kB, installed size 66196 kB
<ompaul> h3sp4wn, thanks
<Jordan_U> How likely is it that PulseAudio will be used by default in Hardy?
<h3sp4wn> Jordan_U: I would say 100% as its enabled by default now
<h3sp4wn> Jordan_U: /usr/bin/esd is a wrapper (or it might be in sbin I forget)
<hit_> any ideas why gnome just freezes randomly? music keeps playing and i can hear msn sounds but screen freezes
<h3sp4wn> hit_: Non free drivers ? Its pretty stable for me here (other than trackerd is not doing anything useful)
<hit> not non-free
<h3sp4wn> e.g ?
<hit> radeon
<h3sp4wn> On what card ?
<hit> 9550SE
<hit> ah no just ati drivers atm
<h3sp4wn> r300 is still officially experimental afaik
<hit>         Driver          "ati"
<h3sp4wn> ati and radeon are the same driver these days
<hit> @ xorg.conf
<hit> ok..
<hit> just got updates for xorg and stuff and hoped that it'll be fixed but nothing
<Jordan_U> h3sp4wn, I thought so, I havn't had a chance ( or any HD space :) to install Hardy yet. Thanks
<h3sp4wn> hit: So install the dbg packages and try to get a backtrace
<h3sp4wn> easier if you have a null modem (or serial cable you can make one from)
<Jordan_U> It's great about Linux that when one distro comes out with a really great feature ( in this case Fedora ) most other large distro's also include it by their next version
<hit> h3sp4wn, dbg?
<h3sp4wn> !info xserver-xorg-video-ati-dbg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-video-ati-dbg: X.Org X server -- ATI display driver (debugging symbols). In component main, is extra. Version 1:6.7.196-2 (hardy), package size 1715 kB, installed size 3528 kB
<hit> ah ok
<hit> thx
<h3sp4wn> There will be a page on the wiki explaining more about how to do it
<hit> btw i don't know if it's related to xorg
<hit> i think so
<h3sp4wn> hit: You have to start somewhere - or you could try kde or xfce for a bit
<hit> h3sp4wn, ok
<mikess> Hardy is going ok for such early stages
<mikess> just no sound as yet
<hit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/108527
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108527 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "X freezes when compiz is enabled on ATI cards" [High,Confirmed]
<hit> something for me i quess
<h3sp4wn> Probably - I haven't used compiz for long enough to know if that affects me
<mikess> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mikess> !alsaconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsaconf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> mikess, Those instructions may or may not work with pulseaudio, do applications at least "think" they can output sound, for instance can you run "aplay < /dev/random" without errors?
<mikess> Jordan_U, I have no sound on a Tishiba A200
<mikess> hda IH7 high definition sound
<mikess> It can see it,,pcm and master is in kmix
<mikess> Unable to turn them on
<Jordan_U> mikess, Can you try running "aplay < /dev/urandom" and pastebin any errors ?
<h3sp4wn> mikess: Are you 100% certain they are just not muted ?
<mikess> ok will go and boot the lapy 1min  :)
<Jordan_U> mikess, I am not sure if kmix is seeing the real hardware ( interacting with alsa directly ) or if it is just seeing pulseaudio mimicking real hardware for alsa compatability ( like fedora does with alsamixer )
<mikelapy> ok back :)
<mikelapy> What was that command please?
<Jordan_U> mikelapy, "aplay < /dev/urandom"
<mikelapy> Playing raw data 'stdin' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono
<LiMaO> mikess: i can help you, just a sec
<mikelapy> awsm :)
<LiMaO> mikess: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<h3sp4wn> mikelapy: Really don't do ^^
<LiMaO> mikelapy, mikess, are you there?
<mikelapy> yes
<LiMaO> mikelapy: do NOT compile anything from source
<LiMaO> mikelapy: but read one of the last lines
<mikelapy> I have latest alsa installed,,,.15
<mikelapy> ok
<LiMaO> mikelapy: actually you should add the line 'model=3stack'
<LiMaO> to the file /etc/modprobe.d/sound
<mikelapy> ok
<h3sp4wn> LiMaO: Are you certain that this is not already fixed in the hardy kernel ? 24-1
<LiMaO> h3sp4wn: may already be.. but he's already having the problem.. trying this won't hurt =)
<h3sp4wn> LiMaO: But the chances are he is still using 22-*
<LiMaO> well, actually i didn't have this problem at all using ubuntu, even hardy.. only had this problem with debian.. 2.6.18.. but adding the 'model=3stack' line to the file mentioned above fixed everything and i got sound working
<Jordan_U> mikelapy, What is the output of "uname -r" ?
<mikelapy> nothing  hmm
<mikelapy> ok added ,,,,3stack ,,
<mikelapy> reboot?
<LiMaO> yes
<LiMaO> did you add it on the same line as 'options' ?
<mikelapy> yes
<LiMaO> reboot =)
<LiMaO> also cross your fingers
<LiMaO> this is such an important step hehe
<mikelapy> 2.6.22-14-generic
<mikelapy> ]
<mikelapy> brb
<mikelapy> ok still no sound
<Jordan_U> mikelapy, You didn't cross your fingers did you?
<Jordan_U> mikelapy, We can't help you if you don't follow our instructions ;)
<mikelapy> hehe
<Jordan_U> mikelapy, I'm looking for a way to be sure that the channels in alsa are not simply muted or too low / how to be sure that alsamixer / kmix are actually controlling alsa
<mikelapy> ok
<Jordan_U> mikelapy, Does kmix look like it's showing the same channels it was in previous Ubuntu versions on the same hardware?
<mikelapy> yes
<mikelapy> sound did not work in fiesty
<mikelapy> needed ,,,.15 alsa
<mikelapy> Sidux works fine
<h3sp4wn> mikelapy: You could install a sidux kernel if you wanted
<mikelapy> h3sp4wn, I was thinking that ,I have sidux installed as well ,I really want to keep kubuntu original :)
<h3sp4wn> mikelapy: or just - sudo aptitude install linux-image-2.6.24-1-generic
<h3sp4wn> but then you have to deal with any graphics card drivers you have to install
<h3sp4wn> or wifi drivers
<mikelapy> ok
<h3sp4wn> mikelapy: alternatively you could do
<mikelapy> mmm
<h3sp4wn> sudo aptitude install alsa-source module-assistant && m-a prepare && m-a a-i alsa (but that will not work with 2.6.24-1 iirc)
<thompa> howdy, ive upgraded to kernel 2.6.24, wireless intel 4965 is there but nothing in nwm
<Jordan_U> h3sp4wn, Does that mean that eventually an update will likely fix his problem?
#ubuntu+1 2007-12-12
<h3sp4wn> Jordan_U: He said alsa-driver 15 fixes it
<Jordan_U> h3sp4wn, I am just saying that if just keeping up to date will solve his problem he might prefer to just wait.
<thompa> im trying to find the alternative to nwm. seems i cant manually configure
<turbotorben> hey, when will the kernel be updated in hardy?
<h3sp4wn> turbotorben: already is (but no restricted modules)
<turbotorben> h3sp4wn, so how do i install it?
<turbotorben> i only need support for madwifi, but i'll compile that module from svn anyway
<h3sp4wn> turbotorben: aptitude / apt-get / dselect however you want
<turbotorben> h3sp4wn, using update-manager it will not come up?
<h3sp4wn> turbotorben: No cluw
<askand> Hi! Im curious how the new atidrivers is working? Can someone tell me?
<DarkMageZ> anyone else having problems changing their wallpaper?
<DanaG> I am.  I can't do "add", I have to change it through Nautilus.
<DarkMageZ> ah. thanks for reminding me of the other method
<mikelapy> h3sp4wn, alsa-source module-assistant && m-a prepare && m-a a-i alsa
<mikelapy> All worked well :)
<mikelapy> Sound also worked on kernel ,,,24.1
<mikelapy> but not needed
<mikelapy> 2.6.22-14-generic is now working fine,only wifi to sort but not urgent at the mo
<mikelapy> Control Centre "kcontrol" is all but empty :)
<mikelapy> Still going well for such an early stage of development
<DanaG> Hmm, 2.6.24 doesn't let me build nvidia.  Bummer.
<RAOF> Hm.  l-r-
<RAOF> l-r-m-2.6.24 has been uploaded, maybe check that :)
<hydrogen> more symbols were marked gpl-only I believe
<DanaG> pv_cpu_ops
<hydrogen> yea.. xen stuffs
<DanaG> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=102652
<RAOF> ...and ftbfs on amd64 :(
<DanaG> I find it odd that the nvidia driver even uses virtualization stuff.
<DanaG> I mean, is an NVIDIA gpu going to ever be virtualized?  I doubt it.
<DanaG> WTF?
<DanaG> middle mouse is trying to paste stuff in Firefox, despite me having set middlemouse.paste to false.
<DanaG> WTF?
<DanaG> Somehow, my preferences are being reset every time I start Firefox.
<DanaG> WTF?
<cafuego> DanaG: 's what X does.
<DanaG> Well, I don't like Firefox absent-mindedly resetting my preferences.
<DanaG> I'll go to about:config and find that middlemouse.paste has randomly been set to true.
<LimCore> DanaG: pehras kikll  all ffox instances
<DanaG> And horizontal-scroll will have been reset to go back and forward.
<DanaG> Is there any way to FORCE a specific preference to be applied?
<DanaG> I put the options in /etc/firefox-3.0/pref/firefox.js but they seem to be ignored.
<DanaG> aah, user.js.
<DanaG> That's what I needed.
<DanaG> http://www.mozilla.org/catalog/end-user/customizing/briefprefs.html
<Hobbsee> user.js, as usual...
<DanaG> I'd only ever seen prefs.js in my profile.
<gary4gar> hello guys!
<DanaG> Here's the complication: I share my Firefox profile with Windows, also.
<gary4gar> when i add a entry in resolve.conf & it automatically disappears on a restart, how to stop this :o
<DanaG> Look in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<DanaG> If you want an entry to take precedence, it's "prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;
<DanaG> where you rep;ace the ip with whatever you want, and leave out the quotes.
<gary4gar> i already added prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1 in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf :S
<gary4gar> it should take it & but its not taking
<gary4gar> sounds weird to me
<DanaG> Odd.
<DanaG> I also use NetworkManager, and don't have entries in the 'interfaces' file for the interfaces.
<gary4gar> DanaG, the network-admin in hardy is broken, its also a reported bug
<gary4gar> DanaG, any possible culprit you would suggest?
<DanaG> Hmm, I don't have any other ideas right now.
<gary4gar> nice
<compwiz18> gary4gar: if you don't ever change dns servers, you can chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<gary4gar> compwiz18, but thats a bad practice anyway , also i don't think its chattr is supported
<gary4gar> maybe i would try your method for time being, but it this reversible ?
<compwiz18> yeah. chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf
<gary4gar> and how to reverse it?
<compwiz18> its better to find a way to fix it if you can, instead of making it immutable
<compwiz18> chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf
<gary4gar> yeah
<gary4gar> i am thinking that
<compwiz18> chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf # <-- reverses
<gary4gar> does the harsh '#' makes the difference ?
<compwiz18> no, I just put that in so it comments out the end of the line in the shell
<compwiz18> chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf
<compwiz18> is all you need
<gary4gar> ok its like toggle on or off?
<gary4gar> the same command turns off & turn ON
<gary4gar> am i correct?
<compwiz18> if you change the "-" to a "+" it sets it
<compwiz18> otherwise, the "-" removes it
<compwiz18> http://linuxreviews.org/man/chattr/
<gary4gar> okay..reading it
<compwiz18> it can explain better then me
<gary4gar> nice informative link
<gary4gar> but this command only works on older FS
<gary4gar> AFAIK, In ext4 there is not support for it
<compwiz18> you using ext4 then?
<compwiz18> I don't know if it is works or not...
<DanaG> Oh yeah, perhaps the presence of the device in 'interfaces' may be confusing something, if you're also using networkmanager.
<gary4gar> DanaG, how to check?
<DanaG> Try commenting out any stuff about eth0 or eth1 or wlan0 (or whatever interface) in /etc/network/interfaces
<DanaG> And before you reboot, try at least just doing 'sudo dhclient eth0' or whatever interface.
<gary4gar> in /etc/network/interfaces, its using static whereas i remember editing the file to dhcp but dunno how everything gets restored automatically , now it looks like this
<gary4gar> http://pastebin.com/d17afc601
<DanaG> Hmm, that might do it -- if it's not dhcp'd, then who knows where it gets its DNS server info from...
<askand> How is ati working in hardy now?
<gary4gar> DarkMageZ, removed network-manager and network-manager-gnome & its working fine now,
<gary4gar> that solves many such unexpected things!
<gary4gar> thanks for your help :)
<gary4gar> compwiz18, thanks for your help :)
<bardyr> hey
<bardyr> !info linux-generic-image
<ubotu> Package linux-generic-image does not exist in hardy
<bardyr> !info linux-image-generic
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (hardy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<mikelapy> bardyr, huh i installed it today
<bardyr> mikelapy, im waiting to they get 2.26.24 (complete)
<bardyr> 2.6.24*
<tonyyarusso> So I just attempted an upgrade, and I'm getting errors on the slocate package involving remaining diversions.  Has anyone else seen that?
<DarkMageZ> tonyyarusso, i get that on a clean hardy alpha 1 install when attempting to update that package
<tonyyarusso> DarkMageZ: were you able to work around it somehow?
<DarkMageZ> i haven't been bothered. it's hardy :P
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<tonyyarusso> wish I knew how diversions worked..
<tonyyarusso> I've had a kernel bug open for the last three releases or so, and got a message that it might be fixed with the latest version, so I was going to attempt to test it for them.
<DarkMageZ> my gutsy install imploded. so i backed up and formatted. now i'm running hardy on my production machine.
<tonyyarusso> eep
<tonyyarusso> You're insane
<DarkMageZ> pff, i used to run debian with the experimental repository on and latest version preferred set.
<DarkMageZ> ...hmm, that update is probably a very bad idea atm... i'll hold off.
<tonyyarusso> well, it's 3:30 AM, so I think I'll just go update my Gutsy partition and go to bed.
<tonyyarusso> See y'alls later
<DarkMageZ> have fun
<hit> hi, anyone can tell why i can't login to gnome? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47941/
<ikonia> hit: are you running this in a virtual machine by anychance
<hit> nope
<ikonia> hit: looks like a video / hardware interaction issue
<ikonia> curious to the "non-local display" error
<hit> i can rarely log in, but then i screen freezes often
<hit> everything runs, i can even move cursor, but anything else is freezed
<ikonia> hit: what video card do you have and what drivers ?
<hit> i.e music keeps playing
<hit> ati radeon 9550
<hit> ati drivers
<ikonia> hit: Hmmmm I know little about the ati drivers,
<ikonia> hit: the ati drivers from ati.com or package with the hardy repo's
<ikonia> I assume the hady repos
<hit> repos yes
<hit> they worked fine in gutsy, but not after upgrade
<ikonia> I'm not your man on ati, sorry, but that looks like hardware errors, the fact that your whole machine freezes and the sound loops may also suggest a hardwre error
<ikonia> or hardware incompatability with hardy
<ikonia> hit: hardy is in early development, it may be broke
<hit> quess i'll have to wait then
<ikonia> hit: things will work in gutsy because that is stable, hardy is not for general use
<ikonia> hit: hardy should be being used for actual "usage"
<hit> anywhere to look after for hardware errors?
<ikonia> hit: well that log is pretty damming
<ikonia> hit: any specific reason your evaluatiing the hardy packages ?
<ikonia> evaluating even
<hit> didn't understand..
<ikonia> hit: why are you using the unstable development hardy packages
<hit> ah
<hit> just wanted to test it :p
<ikonia> hit: I'm asking as if you need this system you could be waiting a while to get this working as it may be broke on purpose for a development reason
<hit> and see if it's ok already
<ikonia> hit: ok, just be aware that this could be broke for a reason and for a while
<hit> atm i'm either way forced to use windows because of some programs i need, so i'll just wait then
<hit> ok, thanks anyway
<hit> btw in Xorg.0.log it says: (WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23
<DarkMageZ> hit, if you disable aiglx then the problem could possibly disappear.
<hit> will compiz run then?
<DarkMageZ> nope. but if that's the problem then it'll give you a non freezy system
<hit> ok
<DarkMageZ> and a place to start debugging
<hit> just noticed new file in home dir
<hit> .xsession-errors
<hit> Refusing to initialize GTK+.
<DarkMageZ> ooo. odd.
<hit> SESSION_MANAGER=local/hit:/tmp/.ICE-unix/6038
<hit> wrong paste
<hit> SESSION_MANAGER=local/hit:/tmp/.ICE-unix/6038
<hit> heh
<hit> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47943/ whole file
<DarkMageZ> i'm running an ati 9600se on the ati drivers from hardy
<hit> and no problems?
<DarkMageZ> no graphics related problems. wow. why's gtk trying to run as root..
<DarkMageZ> that's beyond me.
<hit> how do you know if it wants to run as root?
<DarkMageZ> the xsessions-errors log says it. that's trippy. i'd say backup and go for the clean install.
<hit> not yet.. :p
<DarkMageZ> well. whatever happens. i'd like to hear how you resolve that one.
<hit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/146730
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146730 in kde-guidance "/etc/X11/Xsession.d/40guidance-displayconfig_restore: 11: /usr/bin/displayconfig-restore: not found" [Medium,Fix released]
<hit> a bug reported from gutsy
<hit> and in hardy too
<DarkMageZ> Hobbsee, Hey!
<Hobbsee> heya
<DarkMageZ> Hobbsee, i'm running hardy as my primary o/s. so have fun uploading new packages ?
<Hobbsee> heh
 * DarkMageZ invisions xorg from git & svn kde4.
<hit> i don't know if it changed anything or just a lucky strike again but i changed driver from "ati" to "radeon" and here i am
<nanonyme> hmm
<nanonyme> i wonder if ati is the open one and radeon the closed one
<nanonyme> sounds like X breakage if it's that way
<nanonyme> that is, the open driver comes with X
<awalton__> ati is the old old one, radeon is for anything that's a radeon, fglrx is the closed one
<nanonyme> ah
<awalton__> ati is for the 10 people left in the world using ati rage cards
<hit> so i should use radeon
<nanonyme> probably yes
<awalton__> yes
<hit> let's see then if it freezes again..
<nanonyme> awalton__, is the new one radeonhd in xorg.conf?
<awalton__> yeah, for everything 500+
<awalton__> (which is kinda silly if you ask me, but that's how novell wanted to do it)
<slytherin> is anyone using fm radio plugin of rhythmbox?
<hit> 3 successful logins isn't just luck so radeon must be working
<hit> except i'm missing gnome panel now
<hit> got it
<hit> still keeps freezing
<hit> !info xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<hit> :p
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd: X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI r5xx, r6xx display driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1 (hardy), package size 129 kB, installed size 320 kB
<hit> ah
<zzats> is the BadAlloc xorg bug fixed in hardy?
<mohkohn> Is virtualbox-ose broken with the 2.6.24 kernel?
<Hobbsee> likely, i suspect
<mohkohn> so queries more likely needed for #virtualbox
<JensenDied> is there a reccomended way to create a debootstrapped(or similar) into a bootable iso similar to release ones?
<mohkohn> From the #vbox "the OSE SVN version should [work with 2.6.24], and also 1.5.4 when it's released."
<mohkohn> so soon :)
<mohkohn> thanks and good night
<skyfalcon866> does hardy have the latest kernel yet
<crdlb> !info linux-image-generic
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (hardy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<heikki> !info linux-image-2.6.24-1-generic
<ubotu> linux-image-2.6.24-1-generic: Linux kernel image for version 2.6.24 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24-1.2 (hardy), package size 19272 kB, installed size 66196 kB
<crdlb> doh
<h3sp4wn> With Solaris in order to get my dhcp server to send the same ip address whether I am using wired or wireless (using nwam) I can add the CLIENT_ID to /etc/default/dhcpagent
<h3sp4wn> How can I do something similar with network manager (without hard coding the mac address if at all possible)
<thx_-_> hello guys
<thx_-_> i moved from Debian to Ubuntu Gutsy, and for some mysterious reason there is a delay of 1-2 seconds till an application starts. any ideas?
<Tomcat_> thx_-_: #ubuntu, this is for hardy
<thx_-_> what?
<thx_-_> ah, i get it
<mrtimdog> After not touching anything for a while (hardy+gnome), my (laptop t42) screen goes blank and I can't do anything on the laptop to unblank it. I can still ssh onto it so I'm not sure if this is a BIOS setting or something seem before?
<h3sp4wn> mrtimdog: What graphics card drivers are you using
<mrtimdog> Can't switch to a tty either.
<mrtimdog> Hi. It's the default for ATI Radeon M? 7500.
<mrtimdog> Driver          "ati"
<mrtimdog> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<mrtimdog> It's ok until it's left for a while, not sure how long. I'll just restart gdm...
<h3sp4wn> mrtimdog: Interesting I have had no such issues with my X31
<h3sp4wn> (video card is very similar)
<mrtimdog> Ah, hang on. Xorg proc gone mental.
<h3sp4wn> Haven't really had too many issues at all yet - but I also have 133 packages that can be upgraded hmmm
<krzulu> After booting my laptop (hardy, all the latest updates), my keyboard & desktop locks up after a few minutes. The only thing I could do was power off. I installed sss-server and it turns out I am able to ssh in to the machine. top reveals the process "compiz.real" eating most of my cpu.When I killed it, everything came back to normal (and has since not happened in this session). Is this a bug...
<krzulu> ...I should report ?
<stgraber> krzulu: compiz going crazy and eating all your CPU is a known issue, not sure we have a bug opened though
<krzulu> Its not simply eating all my cpu but its also totally unresponsive so I couldnt do anything from local machine.  Any known workaround ?
<stgraber> krzulu: turn off compiz
<stgraber> krzulu: only workaround I heard of (and what I currently do)
<stgraber> it appeared with last compiz updates
<krzulu> stgraber: Thanks. Should I report this as a bug ? (I know this may be a stupid question but I'm new to using IRC for help and maybe everyone knows this and I am the last person on planet earth to see this bug)
<mrtimdog> My screen's gone blank again. I rebooted and left it at the gdm prompt for a couple of mins, the screen blanked and I can't do anything on the laptop itself again.
<mrtimdog> I can still SSH in. Any clues which logs may hold a clue?
<stgraber> krzulu: bug 175744 seems to match yours (and mine)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175744 in compiz "Hardy freezes when using compiz" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175744
<seezer> mrtimdog: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<seezer> mrtimdog: or `dmesg` perhaps
<seezer> but have to go.. bye
<mrtimdog> Thanks. Couldn't see anything in those. I'm hoping not, but it may be a BIOS thing on my part. Just experimenting with a few things...
<krzulu> stgraber:/ubotu Thanks for excellent help!
<h3sp4wn> mrtimdog: Are you running the latest bios ?
<mrtimdog> Good point. I'm not sure...
<h3sp4wn> mrtimdog: If its not too much of a pita then may as well upgrade it
<mrtimdog> h3sp4wn:Thanks, just checking it...
<h3sp4wn> (It was a waste of time for me - messing around making a dos bootcd that could read the cd drive and then copy what it needs from the cd into a ramdisk and then unload the cd drivers (to get enough base memory) from linux was not fun
<mrtimdog> h3sp4wn: Did you succeed?
<h3sp4wn> mrtimdog: I did - I don't think it was worth the effort though
<mrtimdog> I'll try it for a few minutes and leave it as is if I haven't succeeded by then! :)
<h3sp4wn> mrtimdog: If leverno has a bootable cdrom for your model then may as well just do it
<mrtimdog> Couldn't see one, just the little pesky floppy things.
<h3sp4wn> Do you have a floppy ? (My ultrabase only has a dvd)
<mrtimdog> Mine too.
<mrtimdog> USB ones apparently done work, not that I've got one handy,
<h3sp4wn> I wonder what ubuntu would think if I used the dock with the pci slot and another type of video card
<mrtimdog> Ok, I think it's a problem with my latop, not Ubuntu. Motherboard is screwed :(
<h3sp4wn> mrtimdog: Do you use compiz on that laptop ?
<mrtimdog> I did, yes. That was working fine all day at work today.
<mrtimdog> If I just lift just a corner of the laptop the screen blanks and stays that way until reboot. Doesn't look good!
<mrtimdog> Looks like it's beer time then :)
<mikelapy> ok sound working ,ndiswrapper/wifi working ,,,shaping up well
<mikelapy> Can anyone tell me as to the oem option on boot?
<mikelapy> from live cd
<mikkael> are the l-r-m for 2.6.24 available yet ?
<h3sp4wn> I don't see them on my mirror - If you need a module just build it
<h3sp4wn> (I only use xsvc and trunk madwifi so its not too bad)
<DanaG> NVIDIA won't build on 2.6.24.
<mikkael> thats what i need ;)
<mikelapy> h3sp4wn, madwifi does not support my atheros chip as yet
<bardyr> DanaG, try the latest beta?
<DanaG> FATAL: modpost: GPL-incompatible module nvidia.ko uses GPL-only symbol 'pv_cpu_ops'
<DanaG> I don't feel like configuring and compiling a kernel right now.
<h3sp4wn> mikelapy: if its one of those 5007 ones there is a patch for madwifi but it won't be integrated as it breaks the hal on all other targets
<mikelapy> h3sp4wn, Hardy is still shaping up well ,sound ,,wifi etc all working :)
<mikelapy> "ndiswrapper"
<mikelapy> New laptops are always a challenge
<DanaG> I wonder if I'd have a use for an OLPC laptop.
<h3sp4wn> mikelapy: Depends how carefully you choose them
<DanaG> And I wish it were available in orange, and not just green.
<mikelapy> h3sp4wn, What do you recommend ?
<h3sp4wn> mikelapy: Something that is supported well
 * DanaG is glad to have ipw3945.
<mikelapy> h3sp4wn, Its not easy when I am looking for atheros/Nvidia in the same laptop
<h3sp4wn> mikelapy: just look around a bit - I managed to get one of the last lot of factory refurb ibm thinkpad's and its very well supported
<DanaG> Oddly, the iwl3945 driver seems to have a lower range than the ipw3945 driver.
<mikelapy> h3sp4wn, Thats where live cd's are so good :)
<h3sp4wn> mikelapy: never tested it before hand - just researched it a bit
<mikelapy> This new one has an atheros chip ,,I thought "sweet" but not so
<h3sp4wn> mikelapy: You could just find out what the linux kernel hackers are using (i.e Andrew Morton (mm kernel)) - For Solaris most of them use acer ferrari's
<mikelapy> h3sp4wn, ok I was told HP is well supported
<h3sp4wn> mikelapy: apparantly if it breaks -mm's laptop it cannot go into his tree, therefore cannot go to Linus's tree
<mikelapy> I like asus but very expensive
<h3sp4wn> mikelapy: even if hp's were well supported then which hp
<mikelapy> You like amd or pentium,,,core2?
<mikelapy> Can I change "menu' settings without using kcontrol,,It is empty :)
<DanaG> Hmm, I found out an EXTREMELY UGLY HACK way of making nvidia compile.
<DanaG> But for some reason, 2.6.24 is actually subjectively less responsive than 2.6.22.
<h3sp4wn> It is not for me (and 2.6.22 wants to keep my fans on all the time when its totally unnecessary)
<DanaG>   29.7% (242.1)      <kernel IPI> : Rescheduling interrupts
<DanaG> That's from powertop.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, what -rc version is the Ubuntu kernel mostly based on?
<DanaG> Suggestion: Enable SATA ALPM link power management via:
<DanaG>   echo min_power > /sys/class/scsi_host/host0/link_power_management_policy
<DanaG> I do that in root shell (sudo -i), I just get "access denied"
<DanaG> Oh, no wonder, wrong host.
<DanaG> Oh, now I'm getting some high-pitched 'beeping" --- oh wait, that was the timer in the oven.
<DanaG> I was freaking out thinking it might be my CPU or my hard drive making odd noises.
<DanaG> s/in the/on the./
<DanaG> gaack, hdd spindown too short.
<mikelapy> lol
<DanaG> OOh, 21.8W.
<DanaG> WTF?  Drive is still spinning down way too frequently.
<DanaG> I wish the thing would stop spinning down my drive.
<DanaG> It's spinning down after only about 5 seconds.
<harrisony> I just installed Ubuntu hardy alpha 1 last night, and installed some pacakges, I wake up and then select mark all upgrades in Synaptic and it keeps wanting to remove openoffice.org-base and openoffice.org, I think i narrowed it down to synaptic wanting to upgrade libhsqldb-java
<DanaG> Damnit.
<harrisony> DanaG: I thought they fixed the hard drive spin down bug in gutsy
<DanaG> Somehow, it seems to be spinning down quite immediately.
<DanaG> Oh, and somehow 2.6.24 is also less responsive than 2.6.22 -- I'm running two instances of Folding@Home niced to +19, but they're severely slowing down the system somehow.
<DanaG> So even typing becomes laggy.
<mikelapy> cpu load?,,,$top?
<h3sp4wn> DanaG: renice Xorg down a bit
<DanaG> Down as in to negative?
<h3sp4wn> yeah - With nice 19 I can have make -j 128 with no lag in typing
<h3sp4wn> and only 1 cpu - for a while CFS had Xorg at -10 by default
<h3sp4wn> there again I have no idea how the nvidia blob is affected by the recent changes
<DanaG> +5 seems to do it.
<DanaG> er, -5.
<bardyr> h3sp4wn, nice
<bardyr> h3sp4wn, so CFS is working good?
<h3sp4wn> bardyr: It is for what I am doing
<h3sp4wn> I want to play with the containers stuff though (so I can have a build user and have anything they do always low priority)
<DanaG> Nope, still laggy
<DanaG> Still getting my unload count increasing every <10 seconds.
<DanaG> er, load cycle count.
<h3sp4wn> Could be anything did you run any of the scheduler testing stuff
<DanaG> Actually, I know nothing about the scheduler testing.
<h3sp4wn> http://people.redhat.com/mingo/cfs-scheduler/tools - run some of the debug stuff in there
<DanaG> Right now I'm more concerned about the power cycles, actually.
<DanaG> I never paid attention to it when I had the Fujitsu MHV2080BH drive, and that drive is still good (and I got it about 1.5 years ago).
<h3sp4wn> Well if it is a problem then its a waste of time mentioning it and then not providing the people who can fix it any information
<DanaG> Now I have a Hitachi 7k200, and perhaps that one responds differently to power management.
<h3sp4wn> I get 4hrs without any messing around with power management on mine other than I use ondemand when on battery
<DanaG> Hmm, I noticed something: spindown time has no effect on the load cycles.
<DanaG> It's not spinning down; it's just unloading the heads.
<wraund> Guys, I realise Heron is unstable, but on a grade of 1 being uber-bad, and 10 being moderatly stable. what would you give it
 * dr_Evil has a 255997 load cycle count on a 12775 hours old hitachi notebook drive in windows
<DanaG> Hmm, power-off retract count (the dangerous one) is only 20 for me.  I guess that's how many times I've hard-poweroff'd the machine while the drive was up, since purchasing it.
<DanaG> Load cycle count is 7798.
<DanaG> I've had this drive since approximately the day before thanksgiving.
<dr_Evil> Power-Off_Retract_Count 261, Start_Stop_Count 10362 here, that drive is about 3 years old
<dr_Evil> just FYI and comparison
<DanaG> Hmm, -B 193 seems to stop the load cycling.
<DanaG> yay.
<DanaG> Eeh, perhaps I'm better off going back to the default and not worrying about it.
<DanaG> Oh, idea: boot Windows and see if that's also affected.
<dr_Evil> you might have to power of for changes to take effect
<dr_Evil> BIOS might also programm those timer values, you never know
<dr_Evil> wraund I would give Heron a 10, but it really depends on you usage pattern and hardware. see (full) topic
<DanaG> What's odd to me is that the drive isn't actually spinning down; it's just repeatedly unloading and loading the heads.
<dr_Evil> night everyone
<wraund> *ponders upgrading his laptop*
<wraund> i do need it to be fairly reliable though..
<DanaG> Hmm, I purged and reinstalled laptop-mode-tools, and now it's not load-cycle-increasinh.
<DanaG> g.
<DanaG> I guess I must've tweaked some setting and then forgotten about it.
<WildnQIk> I had a file that needed port 6667, i setted it up right on both versions but it works on the graphics version but not the server version. how come ?
<cafuego> Offhand, the server version has no graphics and you're using a chat clients that needs X.
#ubuntu+1 2007-12-13
<WildnQIk> whats the command to get cc installed?
<xtknight> WildnQIk,  as in c compiler?  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<xtknight> i should say, C++ compiler
<hydrogen> and c as well
<IdleOne> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<DrUnKnMuNkY> is there any way to install hardy alongside gutsy other than dual booting? i'd like to give it a try but still need a functional computer in case it doesn't work at all
<DarkMageZ> DrUnKnMuNkY, vmware or other similar software?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> DarkMageZ: that's what i was thinking would be the only way to install it. i think i'll just wait a couple more releases before I try it out. stability-wise, is it what you'd normally expect from an alpha 1 release?
<DarkMageZ> DrUnKnMuNkY, to be honest. i've been using alpha 1 as my primary & production desktop system. the only problems that it has that gutsy doesn't or doesn't suffer anywhere near as bad with is setting the wallpaper and configuring the network interfaces.
<DrUnKnMuNkY> DarkMageZ: I've found the networking stuff, especially wireless, to be pretty unreliable already. how much worse is it?
<DarkMageZ> DrUnKnMuNkY, can't configure static ip addreses on ethernet cards :P
<DarkMageZ> that's how bad =D
<DarkMageZ> unless you do it using the command line
<choudesh> anyone around?
<Tm_T> nope
<DanaG> Hmm, what should I do to fix the keyboard-laggy cfs scheduler?
<DanaG> Actually, it may be compiz+nvidia doing it.
<DanaG> Nope, still slow even with Metacity.
<Jordan_U> DanaG, Why do you think it's a problem with the scheduler?
<DanaG> Well, I only have the lagginess when booted into 2.6.24, I think.
<Jordan_U> DanaG, Have you tried the nv driver, or vesa?
<DanaG> I'll give it a try right now.  Hold on.
<Jordan_U> DanaG, Also, how laggy?
<DanaG> Nice: nv silently ignores any parameters that nvidia takes but nv doesn
<DanaG> doesn't use, rather than just freaking out and saying "unknown option".
<DanaG> hMM, nv still seems slightly sluggish.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I forgot to mention:  I do run two instances of Folding@Home in the background, niced to +19.
<Jordan_U> DanaG, More sluggish than you would expect nv to be?
<DanaG> There's still lag on typing.
<DanaG> I've never used plain nv, so I don't have anything to compare it to.
<DanaG> Oddly, moving windows is NOT laggy.
<Jordan_U> DanaG, Ahh, and without them running do you have the same problem? If so I agree it's probably cfs
<DanaG> Yeah, without them it's fine.
<DanaG> I noticed that because I have acpi-support stop them when on battery.
<Jordan_U> DanaG, 2 instances because folding@home only uses one core? ( just curious )
<DanaG> Well, it is slightly less sluggish with nv, but not entirely better.
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> The SMP version can't save progress, so it's only good for long-uptime systems.
<DanaG> Actually, when using nv, there's not a big change between with and without F@H running.
<DanaG> So it must partly be nvidia's issue.
<Jordan_U> DanaG, strange
<Jordan_U> Is gnome-screensaver still redirected with compiz enabled for security reasons in Hardy?
<DanaG> Also, to get nvidia to compile on 2.6.24, I had to do the "really ugly hack" of undef'ing CONFIG_PARAVIRT in the nvidia module sources.
<DanaG> http://fixunix.com/kernel/250765-regression-2-6-24-breaks-nvidia-amd-ati-binary-drivers-exporting-paravirt-symbols-gpl.html
<DanaG> I can't quite tell what's the fault of cfs and what's the fault of nv.
<DanaG> But now that I try stopping F@H again, it does improve when I stop it.
<ysth1> does gutsy have a newer version of OO.o than hardy?
<ysth1> hmm.
<bazhang> !info open office
<ubotu> Package open does not exist in hardy
<fenrig> hi
<fenrig> i need to check something
<fenrig> can somebody tell me how i can find the newest madwifi package for hardy
<fenrig> i mean
<fenrig> what is the madwifi package version of hardy
<BUGabundo> check with apg-cache show
<fenrig> i'm running gutsy
<sque> fenrig check on site: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<fenrig> ths
<fenrig> thx
<sque> you can query ALL packets of ubuntu for any version
<fenrig> where can i download hardy
<fenrig> i know alpha 1 was released
<BUGabundo> do you want the iso
<BUGabundo> or just do an upgrade?
<fenrig> iso
<BUGabundo> for an upgrade just run sudo update-manager -d
<BUGabundo> for iso
<BUGabundo> go to cdimage.ubuntu.com
<BUGabundo> for daily iso
<Hobbsee> daily iso's won't be working, i expect.
<fenrig> daily???
<Hobbsee> fenrig: hardy final is not released.
<BUGabundo> or releases.ubuntu.com for releases (like gutsy, alphas, beta) etc
<fenrig> hobbsee: i know that
<fenrig> question
<BUGabundo> question away, fenrig
<fenrig> i can't just install the new madwifi package from hardy in feisty can i
<fenrig> because i see that the depencies have changed
<Hobbsee> correct.
<fenrig> damn
<fenrig> so i need gutsy
<h3sp4wn> fenrig: You can just get madwifi from the madwifi svn (trunk if you want to use 2.6.24)
<fenrig> are there already fundemental changes in gutsy?
<fenrig> because i've heard it just has new packages
<h3sp4wn> This is the hardy channel
<fenrig> new packages=updated packages
<fenrig> sorry hardy
<fenrig> i'm still using the gutsy alpha
<fenrig> :S the only cd i could find
<fenrig> laptop :D
<fenrig> my desktop is the final release of gutsy
<h3sp4wn> Some stuff might not work properly (But that is also the case with gutsy which is supposed to be stable so)
<fenrig> are their serious bugs in Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) Alpha 1
<BUGabundo> ehehe h3sp4wn
<fenrig> ?
<BUGabundo> don't be meant to gutsy!!
<BUGabundo> I can live with them h3sp4wn
<fenrig> ubuntu is build of debian unstable
<fenrig> isn't it
<BUGabundo> but I still don't know way gnome hibernate won't work
<BUGabundo> it seems to use pmi action and that doesn't work
<h3sp4wn> fenrig: debian unstable is usually more stable
<fenrig> its still work in progress
<BUGabundo> but pm-hibernate works like a sharm
<fenrig> is that so??
<h3sp4wn> fenrig: (Given you don't use junk hardware)
<fenrig> my brother bought a laptop 2 months ago
<h3sp4wn> fenrig: And you read the bug tracker
<fenrig> :D
<fenrig> and vista is down already
<fenrig> vista is supah unstable
<h3sp4wn> I think with anything hardware quality is important
<fenrig> :)
<fenrig> like my desktop
<fenrig> nvidia gpu
<fenrig> amd 64 +3800 processor
<fenrig> etc
<h3sp4wn> nvidia is mostly reliable - at least recently the nvidia cards I have used have left much to be desired with regards to image quality though
<fenrig> :D
<fenrig> and 3d (wine, linux games,...) have great quality
<fenrig> my fps are mostly up with 10 when comparing to windows
<fenrig> i'm going to install Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) Alpha 1
<fenrig> is it a good idea
<fenrig> its just a package renewal right?
<BUGabundo> much have changed since the alpha 1 come out
<BUGabundo> there are a few apps that won't work properly
<fenrig> like?
<BUGabundo> and ppl have been having trouble with there touchpads
<fenrig> rythmbox
<fenrig> touchpads...
<BUGabundo> 'cause of the new X 7.3
<fenrig> well no probl
<fenrig> i've a usb mouse
<fenrig> ohh yeah
<BUGabundo> the new X and the new xrand were the main goal why I upgraded
<fenrig> what exactly doesnt work
<Hobbsee> touchpads?  havent' seen it here
<fenrig> i mean
<BUGabundo> but still doesn't seem to make much difference
<fenrig> does ff work rythmbox, wine,...
<BUGabundo> Hobbsee: no scroll
<fenrig> ff=firefox
<BUGabundo> FF no prob, wine works, ryth I don't use
<fenrig> can i check it?
<BUGabundo> I have all browsers working great
<fenrig> can u check it
<fenrig> i use epiphany
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: oh, that's fixable.
<BUGabundo> ff 2.0 , 3.0, opera , swiftfox, konqueror etc
<Hobbsee> ryth works OK, if you actually like it.
<fenrig> thx hobbsee
<fenrig> i use it daily
<BUGabundo> Hobbsee: I know it is, just copy my gutsy xorg.conf
<BUGabundo> as I mention on LP
<fenrig> BUGabundo: so there s something wrong with making those configs?
<Dannilion> Should I get my usb mouse ready, and clear my laptop table? :p
 * Dannilion is in the process of upgrading
<Hobbsee> all you need is "    InputDevice "Synaptics Touchpad""
 * Dannilion wonders if Hardy will fix the sound problem that wasn't there with feisty but was with gutsy
<BUGabundo> Dannilion: do you have a toshiba?
<BUGabundo> Hobbsee: so can I just have a xorg.conf with that?
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: there is a deafult already there
<Hobbsee> just add it
<BUGabundo> even after I use displayconfig-gtk?
<Dannilion> Nope-
<Dannilion> Acer Aspire 5630
<h3sp4wn> Dannilion: Does just buildint the updated alsa fix it (1.0.15) ?
<BUGabundo> I have a friend here with a toshiba and the volume is just toooooooooo low
<Dannilion> wouldn't know- it's not such a major problem I went out looking for a fix
<BUGabundo> even with hardy kernel
<Dannilion> (my problem is that pressing the Fn+up or down keys is meant to change the volume, but doesn't since upgrading to Gutsy)
<Dannilion> but I can easily work around that, so it's not too bad a problem
<dholbach>  * Riddell bigs up Kubuntu Tutorials Day in half an hour in #kubuntu-devel https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
 * dholbach passes on the message. :-)
<c0mp13371331337> So is Hardy going to have a 'showstopping' app this time around?  Much like Compiz Fusion of Gutsy, will there be one new program that really defines the release?
<hydrogen> likely not
<void^> not really, it's lts
<hydrogen> because its a lts release
<hydrogen> the focus is going to be on stability (which means anything but compiz)
<c0mp13371331337> Hahaha, I see.  Hydrogen, when you say anything but, does that mean they're nixing Compiz for this release?
<hydrogen> no
<pwnguin> how did i miss linux-backport-drivers?
<DanaG> Hmm, I'm still curious why a nice +19 process is bogging down the rest of the system under CFS, when it didn't have that issue under whatever the previous default was.
<h3sp4wn> pwnguin: maybe you never needed them before ?
<h3sp4wn> backports suck for the most part
<DanaG> How do you change which scheduler is being used?
<DanaG> Ugh, it's like being on a very old systems.
<DanaG> er, system.  Can't type weell with such severe typing lag.
<DanaG> Okay, that's odd.... uhci-hcd was causing a helluvalot of interrupts.
<DanaG> And using about 50% of one CPU core, it seems.
<DanaG> But now my F@H is still bogging down everything else.
<pwnguin> h3sp4wn: driver backports?
<pwnguin> suck?
<h3sp4wn> pwnguin: yep if you want the driver use the newer kernel
<pwnguin> meh
<pwnguin> nvidia drivers
<pwnguin> outta have a backport repo or something
<h3sp4wn> You can make your own backport easily
<h3sp4wn> (from the debian "nvidia-graphics-drivers" source (be in either sid or experimental)
<pwnguin> will note
<pwnguin> still, it'd be nice if someone went to the effort of publishing this within ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> You have to remember to build the kernel module also (m-a a-i nvidia)
<h3sp4wn> But its easy
<h3sp4wn> pwnguin: I doubt they would let that information be added to ubotu
<Dannilion> Squee! I have found bugs
<DarkMageZ> Dannilion, bugs? really!
<Dannilion> Yeah!
<Dannilion> And trying to report them to launchpad resulted in big crash!
<DanaG> Heh, I see Dannilion, I think of yogurt.
<h3sp4wn> How can I tell whether or not I can theoretically have HPET (and whether the force enable patches are useful to me)
<DanaG> dmesg | grep HPET  , for one.
<Dannilion> Okay, explain the connection between my username and yoghurt, please :)
<h3sp4wn> and is the force enable patch already in 2.6.24
<DanaG> Take out the "illi".
<Dannilion> ohh
<DanaG> My laptop already has HPET enabled in the DSDT, so I wouldn't be able to test the force-enable thingy.
<DanaG> That's one thing I'd have to consider for my next laptop: is it rare to have it implemented properly, or is it rare to have it NOT implemented properly?
<DanaG> I know some Dell notebooks have broken DSDTs in that regard, but I'm curious how many others have it broken.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, there'll also be a /dev/hpet, it seems, but I don't know what uses it.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, what things USE hpet, that I can directly see?
<Eja> hi
<Eja> www.publicpet.gr/ejavaqel/vote Unbelievable?
<DanaG> I wish I could fix the slowness that CFS seems to cause when under heavy (even though nice +19) load.
#ubuntu+1 2007-12-14
 * xstasi is away: Dangerous like a razorback - Deadly like a heart attack
<cps1966> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DanaG> Gaack, the slowness, the slowness!
<DanaG> Aarararrargh.
<DanaG> Okay, that's odd..... somehow my laptop is now showing TWO batteries.
<DanaG> It's only gnome-power-manager doing it, I believe.
<DanaG> /sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0A:00/power_supply/BAT1
<DanaG> and /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/
<DanaG> Aah, battery and power_supply are redundant.
<DanaG> Oh waitm they're not truly redundant, but they do create multiple virtual battery devices.
<cps1967> this here is hardy on eee pcc
<nomasteryoda> sweet
<nomasteryoda> do those things perform ok?
<nomasteryoda> was worried they would be slow
<cps1967> cant  get wirel4ess to work though
<nomasteryoda> what card brand?
<cps1967> na faster thann heck on this thng
<nomasteryoda> cool
<nomasteryoda> oh and no fan noize
<nomasteryoda> =D
<cps1967> wel it module is loaded
<nomasteryoda> i think the thing would be about as wide as my hands in typing position
<cps1967> jst dont haave tools to configure it
<nomasteryoda> using a dell Latitude 610 with gutsy
<nomasteryoda> ah
<cps1967> onne hand
<nomasteryoda> hmm, that would take getting used to
<cps1967> tping is a bitch
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<nomasteryoda> sukay
<cps1967> half sized kb
<nomasteryoda> the whole thing is what 6" wide?
<cps1967> about 9
<nomasteryoda> not bad
<nomasteryoda> this dell is about 12.5 wide
<cps1967> the kb is about the size of hp jornada
<nomasteryoda> man
<nomasteryoda> that is small then
<nomasteryoda> i've used one of those for a short bit
<cps1967> 7 inch wide screen
<cps1967> stereo speakers
<ysth1> 256Mb memory?
<cps1967> xp does run half decent on it too
<cps1967> 512 but can be 2 GB
<cps1967> o i have kubuntu BTW
<cps1967> gnmme wasn't stable
<nomasteryoda> ya i prefer it, but i can switch into gnome at anytime
<cps1967> man mt finngers are to big
<nomasteryoda> or flux
<nomasteryoda> blackbox, etc
 * DanaG thinks Asus was stupid for using a CELERON in an ultra-mobile PC.
<DanaG> Celeron == NO SPEEDSTEP.
<DanaG> But anyway, I'm pondering that "OLPC" laptop -- I wonder if I'd have a use for one, and whether it'd be Ubuntu-fy-able.
<cps1967> hey it doesn't suck the battery dr so fast that way
<DanaG> s/fy/ify/
<DanaG> Celerons run at full speed 100% of the time.
<cps1967> na this is 600-900
<DanaG> Gaack, that second battery entry really IS bugged.  It doesn't change its value.
<cps1967> ten it lies
<cps1967> then
<DanaG> It's a bug in the new kernel.
<DanaG> The old version only had the /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/, and that worked properly.
<cps1967> what kerne you usng
<DanaG> 2.6.24-1-generic
<DanaG> Old was 2.6.22-14-generic.
<cps1967> its not final thats wh
<DanaG> And the old battery entry still works; there's just a new broken one that doesn't change.
<cps1967> t me this is just as fast as my dual dual core xeons but it has tons of hrdware
<nomasteryoda> ya more hardware is better
<nomasteryoda> for some things
<nomasteryoda> just surfing that thing would be quite sweet... and if you can kismet .. wow
<cps1967> i have external dvdrw for this and it works just fine just ccant get nothing that big on 4gb HDD
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> you'd need an external hd to do that stuff
<nomasteryoda> i think a hybrid dvd/mini hd would be a cool thing to have for the eee and XO
<cps1967> well it has sd card slot also and it works quite well
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> ya man you can add any amount storage too
<nomasteryoda> i got to use a sdhc card the other day and man, fast very fast
<cps1967> i think for the 400 bucks this is etter that XO
<nomasteryoda> definitely
<nomasteryoda> i got to hold the xo at Ohio Linux Fest back in Oct
 * cafuego notes the XO wasn't designed for you ;-)
<cps1967> 25 MB/s is fastest one right now
<nomasteryoda> was cute, but not very durable at all
<nomasteryoda> of course, it was a Fedora developer model, but exact same thing from waht they said
<cps1967> seems there is a bluetooth hac for this too
<cps1967> after warrenty rus out i'll pla with it
<DanaG> Dang, that duplicate battery won't go away even if I make an fdi file for it.
<cps1967> nomasteryoda: where abouts tou in ohio
<nomasteryoda> i drove up from Georgia
<nomasteryoda> was in Columbus
<cps1967> DanaG:  maybe you need to blaclist module
<cps1967> oic
<cps1967> i'm about 4 hrs n,w. of columbus
<nomasteryoda> wow
<nomasteryoda> i drove up to the lake
<nomasteryoda> the morning before the conference
<cps1967> iway past the lake
<cps1967> almost in inndiana
<DanaG> Dang, battery depends on power_supply.
<nomasteryoda> cool
<nomasteryoda> http://nomasteryoda.homelinux.org:8081/fgallery/
<DanaG> So I can't just blacklist the offending power_supply module.
<cps1967> why not
<nomasteryoda> i have some pictures there... they are in picasa and flickr ... using that flash gallery to show them off
<cps1967> hehe no rowser here yet
<cps1967> browser
<DanaG> Odd: the sysfs entry is actually updating its data, but somehow HAL is not acknowledging it.
<cps1967> was trying t keep install t a miinium
<nomasteryoda> ah
<nomasteryoda> ah
<nomasteryoda> understand that with only 4gb
<nomasteryoda> what about konqueror?
<nomasteryoda> its quite good...
<nomasteryoda> think even flash will work with it
<DanaG> Gaack, while experimenting with the battery and HAL, I pulled out the power cord BEFORE I put the battery back in.  Silly me.
<nomasteryoda> way impressive
<nomasteryoda> watching a nanotech video in konqueror
<nomasteryoda> with adobe flash plugin
<nomasteryoda> http://youtube.com/watch?v=S4CjZ-OkGDs&feature=dir
<DanaG> I see: the power_supply object does not generate events!
<nomasteryoda> if you get it installed, cool video... wonder if they are using ubuntu at all in that lab
<DanaG> Oh wait, it did just generate one.
<cps1967> gd god how maaaany pics are on there
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> cps1966, they are feeding from those sites
<cps1967> oic
<nomasteryoda> if you click one, you'll get to my photo pages
<nomasteryoda> =D
<nomasteryoda> its really cool... the server is apache on ubuntu feisty
<nomasteryoda> simple xml script runs the whole thing
<cps1967> now i only have 1.2 GB free space
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> so you installed firefox or konqueror
<cps1966> this is me on my main box
<nomasteryoda> you can go in and remove stuff like man pages
<DanaG> Okay...
<nomasteryoda> ah
<nomasteryoda> ok
<DanaG> the power_supply device generated a device exactly ONCE.
<DanaG> And that's it.
<cps1966> got cripled from that tiny kb
<nomasteryoda> you need a nice wireless keyboard to go with that thing
<nomasteryoda> even a usb would be better
<cps1966> yeah usb one
<cps1966> has 3 usb ports
<DanaG> Why get an ultraportable if you're always going to lug around a keyboard?
<nomasteryoda> hmmm, wonder if i pull this laptop apart and put in some arctic silver if i'll get the temps down to reasonable levels like the 29C i got on the other laptop ...
<cps1966> i just need some of alices pills to make me small
<DanaG> Actually, 29 is excessively cool.
<nomasteryoda> 50C is getting up there
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> its nice
<nomasteryoda> that stuff works very well
<DanaG> Mine idles at about 40, and at load it hits up to 66 tops.
<cps1966> gee thats hot
<DanaG> And actually, trying to replace the thermal tape with thermal paste made it worse (those temperatures are "after).
<nomasteryoda> those little sticky panels they put in are total garbage compared to arctic silver gel
<nomasteryoda> wow
<nomasteryoda> gots to get quite smooth fit and lap both cpu and heatsink
<DanaG> But Gateway made the lovely design decision of leaving about 1/2 to 1 millimeter between northbridge die and heatpipe.
<nomasteryoda> ya 66 is just 4 away from shutdown
<DanaG> Not really, for my laptop.
<DanaG> Critical is 95.
<nomasteryoda> ah
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> wow that is very hot
<cps1966> man that way to hot
<nomasteryoda> talk about birth control
<DanaG> Well, that reminds me of another laptop we have around here:
<DanaG> Athlon XP 1400, cooled with heatpipe the size of a pack of gum.
<cps1966> that would melt the case
<nomasteryoda> ya
<DanaG> And no thermal paste between die and heatsink -- instead, there was 'charred dust' or something.
<DanaG> Idle: 70 C.  Load: 87 C.  Now THAT's hot.
<DanaG> I gave it the hostname
<DanaG> 'amaterasu'
<nomasteryoda> lol
<DanaG> Oh, and the fan trip point was 75.
<cps1966> i use F here so its hard for me to see how hot that is
<nomasteryoda> dang
<nomasteryoda> cool thing... i use gkrellm and i8k tools now... can control it from off, low, high
<nomasteryoda> and set the up/down points
<nomasteryoda> and a nice little animated fan icon to show me its on
<DanaG> Room temperature is 20, body is 38 (I think), and boiling is 100.
<cps1966> 22 2 rt 37 bt 87c 188f
<cps1966> google is your freind
<nomasteryoda> yup
<nomasteryoda> got me some nice Google Open Source Programs Office black T-shirts from the conference
<nomasteryoda> and some really cool aluminum Ubuntu laptop badges
<nomasteryoda> like the windows ones most systems have
<cps1966> ubuntu inside would be cool
<nomasteryoda> ya
<DanaG> I could use a badge for my laptop.
<cps1966> make one
<nomasteryoda> these say powered by ubuntu
<cps1966> decopauge style
<nomasteryoda> your state's Ubuntu-loco groups should have gotten some
<nomasteryoda> if they were on the ball
<nomasteryoda> the head of ubuntu-georgia sent my LUG 20 or so
<cps1966> maybe they didn't jump up and kiss ass though
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> maybe
<cps1966> had to say that
<nomasteryoda> i like these... http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=65578&file1=65578-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Vista%20Incapable%20Stickers%20(Designed%20for)
<nomasteryoda> i want some new ones for Hardy
<cps1966> i thing about everything is vista uncapable
<nomasteryoda> heh
<DanaG> Vista Incapable?  That's a bit lame.
<DanaG> It should say something like "Vista Irrelevant"
<nomasteryoda> no, really ... won't run it
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> true
<cps1966> just keep that crap away from me
<DanaG> "Incapable" sounds weak; what you want is "don't want it".
<cps1966> xp was bad enough
<DanaG> You've gotta
<nomasteryoda> cps1966, i setup a desktop dell for a friend's 20-something daughter... it had infected, infested Vista on it.. .and only 512mb ram... after I got done, I rebadged it with one of those powered by Ubuntu stickers
<nomasteryoda> cause that's all thats on it now...
<nomasteryoda> runs  like a top
<DanaG> (damn enter key -- it jumps and steals my finger that's aiming for apostrophe)
<DanaG> You must admit at least one thing about Vista: it forces manufacturers to at least TRY to fix their BIOSes.
<cps1966> heh it does more than that forces them to install ubuntu
<DanaG> The new ACPI Video support in Linux uses methods that Microsoft is making manufacturers use, instead of the old proprietary methods for Toshiba and Panasonic and IBM/Lenovo and ...
<DanaG> http://lists.opensuse.org/opensuse-bugs/2007-11/msg05846.html
<DanaG> aah. relevant to my battery thingy.
<nomasteryoda> ya
<Jordan_U> Is gnome-screensaver still redirected with compiz due to security reasons?
 * DanaG use xscreensaver because gnome-screensaver sucks.
<nomasteryoda> and, just think.. all those nice Vusta boxes that become Irrelevant after short time... will sweetly run Ubuntu with full Compiz effects
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> just rebadged this latitude... no more windows!
<DanaG> http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-acpi/msg08715.html
<nomasteryoda> i disable screensavers except when I need to show off
<nomasteryoda> the compiz one is cool
<nomasteryoda> and with my snowy desktop...
<Jordan_U> DanaG, AFIK xscreensaver has the same vulnerability, it just isn't worked around by default :)
<cps1966> 2.6.24-0.rc4.1mdvsmp
<DanaG> What vulnerability?
<cps1966> haha fooled ya
<nomasteryoda> 2.6.22-14-generic using that one...
<DanaG> Linux GLaDOS 2.6.24-1-generic #1 SMP Fri Dec 7 22:06:49 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Jordan_U> DanaG, Try locking the screen then spinning the desktop cube...
<nomasteryoda> but i suppose I could change the repos to Hardy and install latest kernel
<nomasteryoda> then reset repos down to gutsy
<cps1966> Linux localhost 2.6.24-0.rc4.1mdvsmp #1 SMP Tue Dec 4 17:21:14 EST 2007 i686 Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.40GHz GNU/Linux
<DanaG> Nope, can't spin cube when xscreensaver locked.
<nomasteryoda> ah, that makes sense
<cps1966> i use mandriva-cooker on this box
<cps1966> because ubuntu cant get past usb cam and tvcard
<nomasteryoda> i got my HVR-950 working on this gutsy... well, almost same box
<nomasteryoda> i have to use mythtv to get ATSC and tvtime for Analog TV
<nomasteryoda> but they work ... sound patch required to make tvtime have sound...
<cps1966> i have old hauppauge win tv with fm here
<nomasteryoda> cool
<nomasteryoda> i have an asus and a hauppauge too
<cps1966> its old too like 9 years old
<nomasteryoda> but this was for the road and at work...
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> but still good
<nomasteryoda> have one of the wintv versions too at work
<nomasteryoda> used it to capture some lab video feeds long ago
<cps1966> yeah this can use composit video
<cps1966> i have one of those cams also
<cps1966> but it need a psu of its own
<nomasteryoda> man up to 70 C now.. definitely need to powerdown before bed and lap it
<cps1966> xawtv should do both formats of tv
<DanaG> Is that idle or load?
<nomasteryoda> 70% load
<DanaG> My 66C load is full-load-both-cores when running two instances of Folding@Home.
<nomasteryoda> using compiz snow
<nomasteryoda> firefox-3.0, amarok idle, t-bird and xchat
<cps1966> why not rain
<cps1966> you guys need rain
<nomasteryoda> hmm, maybe that will work now
<nomasteryoda> i love rain too
<nomasteryoda> esp the locate feature
<nomasteryoda> Ctrl superkey i think does it
<nomasteryoda> hot dang
<nomasteryoda> thanks cps
<cps1966> cant remember
<nomasteryoda> this one can do that sweet stuff
<nomasteryoda> oh baby the LUG meeting saturday will be awesome!
<cps1966> just dont get pissed at that mdv guys
<DanaG> I have water on Super-W.
<nomasteryoda> cool
<DanaG> Oh, another issue I
<cps1966> its hard watching tv when its raining
<nomasteryoda> i remaped left Alt key so i;d have one for Inkscape stuff... and now can't drag windows around... except with a compiz combo Alt+F7
<nomasteryoda> heh
<DanaG> Another issue I've been having with 2.6.24: CFS scheduler makes everything sluggish when under heavy load -- even when that load is SCHED_IDLEPRIO and nice +20.
<nomasteryoda> wow
<nomasteryoda> that's not nice
<cps1966> try mdv then
<DanaG> And I get audio dropouts on trying to tab-complete things.
<DanaG> (I'm using PulseAudio for audio output and for the beep sound).
<DanaG> I also have "wobble on beep" set because it's amusing.
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<nomasteryoda> cool
<crimsun> user in pulse-rt?
<DanaG> I'll check right now.
<cps1966> god i'm glad i grew up last year
<DanaG> It looks like I am in pulse-rt.
<cps1966> hi ya crimsun
<DanaG> Oh yeah, one new, really cool thing in PulseAudio: easy access to the "send to all devices" sink.
<DanaG> I had seen how to do it manually before, but now all it takes is a checkbox.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and that audio dropout is also only when under heavy load, so it's likely not a PulseAudio issue.
<cps1966> try riping a dvd and encoding it at same time
<DanaG> I'm just running compiz and folding@home, where the latter is schedtool'd to be SCHED_IDLEPRIO and nice +20.
<DanaG> It even bogs down keyboard input.
<nomasteryoda> so DanaG will that work with Bluetooth stereo headphones?
<nomasteryoda> i could not get it working with fedora... nor gutsy... have to use a2dpd to make those work
<DanaG> I don't have a bluetooth headset, but I do have two sound cards -- or rather, three:
<nomasteryoda> cool
<nomasteryoda> very cool to be able to send to all at same time
<DanaG> Onboard hda-intel, cardbus snd-emu10k1, and usb.
<DanaG> The only odd thing: the "send to all" doesn't like finding devices added or removed.
<DanaG> Let me test that again to be sure...
<cps1966> hey when i unplug usb device with new kernel it drives processors crazy like full load
<DanaG> Eeh, hot-insert worked; now to try hot-remove.
<DanaG> Still playing just fine on the two other devices.
<cps1966> can you write something to usb flash frive and unplug it and see what happens
<DanaG> What'll happen? Lost data, if you don't sync it first.
<DanaG> I've had that happen with my iAudio6.  I'd end up with one song starting to play, and then I'd find part of another song stuck in the middle.
<nomasteryoda> i always try to "safely remove" or eject
<nomasteryoda> on Ubuntu ...
<cps1966> yeah but it dont pop out at the right time
<DanaG> One time I had one go away, then while I was pulling it out, it said "don't remove it yet".
<DanaG> My reaction: too late, my reaction time was a bit too slow.
<DanaG> What we really need: a way to buffer I/O for some number of seconds (perhaps 30 or 60), and then let the user reinsert the device.
<cps1966> thtas me slow and old
<DanaG> The scheduler and the battery are the big issues with 2.6.24 for me.
<cps1966> funny how i got suckered in to using linux
<DanaG> Suckered?
<cps1966> well tired of windoz losing all my shit
<DanaG> Oh yeah, that reminds me: I've been using OS X on my laptop (yes, it's "hackintosh"), but I've found there's nothing I can do there that I can't do in either Windows or Linux.
<DanaG> And there are plenty of things I CAN'T do in OS X.
<DanaG> Watching mkv with arbitrarily-positioned (and angled, and with embedded fonts) subtitles seems to be one of those things.
<cps1966> cant do lots in winsloz nowadays either
<cps1966> unless you have a few lifetimes
<DanaG> Eeh, I don't diss Windows so much, but I do use Ubuntu as my primary OS.
<DanaG> The big thing for me: font rendering.
<cps1966> ??
<DanaG> I actually hated when Gutsy beta changed from the old subpixel rendering to the new cleartype-ish way.  Luckily, it was easy enough to fix it with a local fonts.conf.
<DanaG> Use Ubuntu all day: only some mild eyestrain, at worst.
<DanaG> Use XP or Vista (with Eminence theme -- it's the only one I've consistently liked): aaieee, my eyes are bleeding!
<DanaG> Well, not really, but it feels bad.
<cps1966> ha i use cursive all day
<cps1966> font that is
<cps1966> kinda cool
<cps1966> just got tired of print
<DanaG> Oh, now I see why PulseAudio doesn't use dmix by default: it introduces a delay that sounds REALLY bad when using the "send to all" sink.
<DanaG> Virtualbox is the only app I use that clashes violently with PulseAudio.  I wish there were a PulseAudio virtual sound card driver for Windows, for my XP VM.
<cps1966> give it time
<DanaG> Here's the WB theme: http://www.wincustomize.com/zoom.aspx?skinid=5758&libid=1
<DanaG> And in my VM, I use this:  http://www.wincustomize.com/zoom.aspx?skinid=5498&libid=1  --  the white-flag style.
<cps1966> to much eyecandy is bad for you
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I got my USB sound card due to nonworking capture on my onboard STAC9250.
<DanaG> http://mailman.alsa-project.org/pipermail/alsa-devel/2007-June/001414.html
<DanaG> That should help me ... I'll take a whack at it.
<gary4gar> BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!
<gary4gar> http://pastebin.com/d1ecfd94d
<gary4gar> output of dmesg
<DanaG> crimsun: I'm comparing the Windows driver INI file to the list of pin configs in patch-sigmatel.c, and I can't quite tell how the two relate.
<nomasteryoda> cps1966, and i have stars, rain, leaves and snow ... sweet!
<DanaG> first pin:  0x40C000F3   in ini,      0x40c003f0 in ALSA.
<gary4gar> i was just looking at my dmesg and found out this soft lockup, is there anything to worry about?
<DanaG> Yeah, when that happens, it means that CPU or core has essentially stalled and become useless.
<pwnguin> what cpu?
<pwnguin> and mobo?
<gary4gar> AMD athlon 64 3000+
<gary4gar> Msi-k8mm-v
<pwnguin> ok, so its fairly safe to say its not new and untested
<gary4gar> ^^ via k8m800+Via 8237 chipsets
<pwnguin> which kernel
<gary4gar> 2.6.23.8
<pwnguin> so uh, wtf
<pwnguin> debug your own kernel :P
<gary4gar> hehe
<gary4gar> !linux-image-generic
<cps1966> ubotu is out to lunch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is out to lunch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cps1966> yeah you do
<cps1966> gary4gar:  try 2.6.24.rc
<gary4gar> yep, i feel like, btw my kernel is now gone old
<gary4gar> i will now upgrade to the generic one
<DanaG> Yay, now digging around in large specs PDFs.
<DanaG> "All of the STAC9250/9251 ports support: • Line Out • Line In • Mic with 0/10/20/30/402 dB Mic Boost"
<DanaG> Dang, I wish there were a 'debug' model that'd give user control over each jack.
<gary4gar> now to remove this kernel & install generic one?
<DanaG> What video card do you use?
<cps1966> with apt or synaptic
<DanaG> 2.6.24 doesn't like letting nvidia or fglrx compile.
<gary4gar> hmm its unichrome
<DanaG> Don't remove the old one yet, then.
<DanaG> Good practice anyway:
<DanaG> don't remove old until you're sure the new one works.
<cps1966> untill you get new one working anyway
<DanaG> And even then, keep it around in case the new one's initramfs gets broken.
<cps1966> maybe proc is going bad and its not kernel
<gary4gar> i also follow this, i currently have 2.6.22-14-generic as backup
<cps1966> winblows is to stuppid to know diff anyway
<gary4gar> cps1966, don't terrorise me :o
<nomasteryoda> man, the latest FreshUbuntu podcast hits the point on new systems with Ubuntu
<gary4gar> anyways how to check
<cps1966> try old kernel first and see if it still does it
<gary4gar> okay, now will boot back into 2.6.22-14-generic,
<gary4gar> brb
<DanaG> Well, at least IDT put out a full spec sheet for the STAC9250.  However, I can see it'd still take ages to figure out just the right config for each pin from the bits.
<DanaG> Ugh, I don't want to manually hack at it myself.
<DanaG> I think I may just add an additional note to the relevant bug report.
<cps1966> why not rename module and play with it a bit
<cps1966> make a copy of old rename new
<nomasteryoda> yup that would work.. or its worth a try
<nomasteryoda> nn cps1966, DanaG
<cps1966> ??
<gary4gar> hhmmm i got back to the older & stable kernel
<gary4gar> there are some msg that are wierd
<gary4gar> like this powernow-k8: Hardware error - pending bit very stuck - no further pstate changes possible
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/111145
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111145 in linux-source-2.6.20 "sigmatel STAC9250 on ATI HDA SB on gateway laptop - no sound capture " [Medium,Won't fix]
<DanaG> T'was posted for Feisty, but I've added details now, for Gutsy and now Hardy.
<DanaG> Gaack, how the heck do you move a pulseaudio stream if it doesn't stick around long enough to use the menu?
<Jordan_U_> DanaG, Did you figure out the whole "how the heck do you move a pulseaudio stream if it doesn't stick around long enough to use the menu" problem?
<DanaG> I think the answer would be to make streams stick around for a few seconds longer.
<DanaG> That's all I can think of.  It'd have to be done in the code of the apps themselves.
<Xemanth> anybody using kubuntu hardy atm ?
<Xemanth> how broken is it atm ?
<Jordan_U> DanaG, Well the idea would be that you would want things like sound effects to be turned down, so you would have to just keep a standing silent stream for sound effects that way
<DarkMageZ> Xemanth, highly broken if you like music
<DarkMageZ> Xemanth, there's a bug with the dependencies surrounding xine
<Xemanth> i c
<Xemanth> so amarok ain't working
<DarkMageZ> and that's only from the gnome user using amarok perspective. other kde stuff could be nuclear penguin style :P
<DanaG> Oh yeah, for the moving streams thing, you could set a minimum of, say, 5 (or just 2.5) seconds for the stream to show up for.
<Xemanth>  DanaG what streams are you talking about ?
<Xemanth> or was that for me :D
<Xemanth> off ->
<DarkMageZ> Xemanth, he was talking to someone else about streams and pulseaudio before you came in
<rx_> i cant get kde4 rc2 to install on hardy. please help.
<gary4gar> rx_, its quite a lot buggy, i also tried it but gave up & now i am happy with gnome :)
<gary4gar> i hope devs are able to remove bugs in time
<DanaG> Woah, Exaile is eating 1.4GB of memory (including swap).
<gary4gar> else we may also get a delayed release :(
<DanaG> WTF?.
<gary4gar> DanaG, was that Gib or Mib :p
<DanaG> G.
<gary4gar> need to confirm
<gary4gar> :o
<DanaG> It seems to react VERY badly when PulseAudio is stopped and it tries to play again.
<DanaG> Well, at least with CFS, the system no longer grinds entirely to a halt when going to large amounts of swap.
<gary4gar> its fine here, 26.3MB used :|
<gary4gar> :~$ free -m
<gary4gar>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<gary4gar> Mem:           947        937         10          0         73        471
<rx_> gary4gar: well i'm using gnome too but i wanted to test the rc2 packages for hardy so i can find some bugs
<rx_> i only tested it with the opensuse live cd but opensuse ***** ;)
<gary4gar> rx_, there is no need to find bugs, Bugs will jump on you :p
<gary4gar> just j/k
<rx_> haha
<rx_> iknow ;-)
<rx_> btw
<rx_> whats wrong with the fonts used in firefox with hardy?
<rx_> they are often smaller
<rx_> and not always the same as before
<RAOF> DanaG: I need to file some pulseaudio bugs; rhythmbox *really* hates it when I suspend using pulseaudio.
<DanaG> Amarok just plain hates PulseAudio entirely.
<hit> RAOF, fine for me
<DarkMageZ> what's with libxine1-console having a replaces and conflicts with libxine1
<RAOF> DarkMageZ: Because it contains plugins that were in libxine1, but aren't any more.
<DarkMageZ> yeah. but the conflicts are marked in a bad way. conflicts libxine1 =< 1.1.8-2. replaces libxine1 =< 1.1.8-2
<RAOF> What's wrong with that?
<RAOF> Is that the current package version?
<DarkMageZ> well, the new package version is 1.1.8-3. and since it conflicts with greater than 1.1.8-2...
<DarkMageZ> = or greater than
<ysth1> it removed libxine1 for me, and nothing seems to be using it
<RAOF> No, less than or equal to.
<RAOF> Greater than or equal to would be >=
<RAOF> There's another problem that's preventing the update (libxine1 <-> libxine1-bin issues)
<ysth1> hm.  I thought I had gxine installed, but apparently not...
<RAOF> You'll find that -3ubuntu2 should fix that. :)
<DarkMageZ> when's the eta for that to hit main
<RAOF> The source package is already published; see hardy-changes RSS :)
<DarkMageZ> ah, so i might beable to build amarok 2 tonight
<DarkMageZ> Available the fixed package is not:(
<crimsun> DanaG: I'd need to see the INI.
<DanaG> Aah, I've added the INI files to the bug report.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/111145
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111145 in linux-source-2.6.20 "sigmatel STAC9250 on ATI HDA SB on gateway laptop - no sound capture " [Medium,Won't fix]
<tarzeau> yay interesting ubuntu statistics http://krum.ethz.ch/udc/
<DarkMageZ> amarok 2 works on hardy ?
<Xemanth> DarkMageZ: i c :)
<DarkMageZ> Xemanth, the xine problems were fixed. i don't know of any serious issues affecting your upgrade to hardy. tho it could still be dangerous :P
<Xemanth> i like to live on the edge
<DarkMageZ> Xemanth, there's also amarok 2 if you join us on the darkside :P
<Xemanth> i already downloaded this day's dailybuild
<dholbach> MOTU Q&A session in 6 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<dholbach> MOTU Q&A session in 6 minutes
<dholbach> oops :)
<m1r> hello
<boris_> hi m1r
<m1r> hi boris_
<boris_> i got a Samsung SGH-Z150 mobile phone and i want to connect it to my computer with USB, nobody will answer in #ubuntu
<boris_> do you know how i connect it ?
<Hobbsee> just plug it in?
<boris_> well
<bazhang> boris_: unlikely to get a response here, head back to #ubuntu, and I will try to help you
<boris_> ok
<Hobbsee> boris_: what are you trying to do with it?
<boris_> Hobbsee: phone says it's connected to comp, but i cant see it
<boris_> just put some files on it
<Hobbsee> boris_: i think you have to use the samsung application for it - i can't do it wiht mine either
 * Hobbsee can charge it fine, though
<boris_> Hobbsee: mine seems to charge as well
<cypherdelic> pifpafpuf wir fahren in den ...
<cypherdelic> zoo
<Hobbsee> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cypherdelic> i knew some english
<nanonyme> he was singing anyway, me thinks
<cypherdelic> lemme translate 'pifpafpuf wir fahren in den ... zoo' for you => pifpafpuf we drive to the... zoo
<nanonyme> at least it sounded like a song i've long ago heard
<cypherdelic> pifpafpuf rhymes on Puff what means a House of ... er special Woman, but you say zoo ;D
<Tomcat_> It's not really a good rhyme.
<cypherdelic> but ubuntu is my metaphorical house of ..
<cypherdelic> On 25.12.2150 the great ubuntu prophet will be born in the sign of waterman, he will have 12 brothers, will be born by a wonder birth of a vrgin, which name bega with M
<cypherdelic> and he will be crcified by the microsoft boss and will be reborn after 3 days
<boris_> cypherdelic: what are you, a prophet ?
<cypherdelic> ;D
<cypherdelic> maybe, but most possible is that im familar with some astrology
<Tomcat_> This is so offtopic and irrelevant, it's almost painful. :)
<boris_> lol
<boris_> lol
<boris_> double lol
<cypherdelic> triple
<boris_> really ? lol
<cypherdelic> have you ever wondered what a creator of a joke loves about when the joke is about himself?
<cypherdelic> laughes
<cypherdelic> iwystfu
<bazhang> cypherdelic: why not join #ubuntu-offtopic?
<cypherdelic> good idea im sry
<boris_> well, theres no ontopic chat anyway
<bardyr> !info linux-image-generic
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (hardy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<derekS> interesting problem, i have no title bars on any windows... anyone experience this?
 * TuX_Claudiu .
<bardyr> derekS, emerald crashed ?
<derekS> bardyr: hmm, possibly, not sure ow to check that
<derekS> bardyr: ps aux | grep emerald shows no results
<derekS> bardyr: actually, can't be that, don't have emerald installed :)
<bardyr> der0b, compiz then
<derekS> probably, i was thinking that before... how do i restart it?
<maximus> hello
<LiMaO> maximus: activity in here is not always high ;)
<maximus> thanks lima
<zorglu_> !info mingw32
<ubotu> mingw32: Minimalist GNU win32 (cross) compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.5.20060117.1.dfsg-3 (hardy), package size 11428 kB, installed size 53656 kB
<zorglu_> ok
<ankka> hey, btw, is there a solution to ugly firefox fonts in hardy?
<hydrogen> uninstalling firefox
<ankka> second question is why are the fonts in firefox usually worse in ubuntu+1 than in stable?
<scizzo-_> ankka: what do you mean?
<ankka> scizzo-_: well, fonts in gutsy were nice and smooth in firefox, almost as good as in gnome, but now in hardy they're just really badly hinted even though gnome is as good as gutsy
<scizzo-_> ankka: maybe build is strange for the firefox package...
<ankka> scizzo-_: maybe.. I have no idea
<scizzo-_> ankka: you are using hardy for testing only?
<ankka> scizzo-_: I guess it's gecko since epiphayn looks just the same
<scizzo-> ankka: might be
<ankka> ahh.... it looks like gecko uses freesans and freeserif by default, which have no hinting in them and look ugly on an lcd
#ubuntu+1 2007-12-15
<yogi> when will kernel+modules 2.6.24 land in hardy archives?
<yogi> I see the kernel, but no corresponding linux-ubuntu-modules package
<mohkohn> Is anyone using virtualbox-ose with the 2.6.24 kernel?
<jkimball4> how does one fix stuff which is normally found in xorg.conf if it no longer exists?
<mohkohn> Is anyone using virtualbox-ose with the 2.6.24 kernel?
<mohkohn> Is anyone using virtualbox-ose with the 2.6.24 kernel?
<mohkohn> does Hardy have a new virtualbox-ose package to match the new kernel?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> anyone else had problems with openoffice? mine decided to remove itself when i was updating packages on apt. seems to conflict with the newest version of libhsqldb-java
<mohkohn> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Screenshots
<mohkohn> oops sorry. wrong window!
<jkimball4> how do I change xorg.conf settings without an xorg.conf being available?
<vorian> jkimball4, what do you mean by not available?
<nomasteryoda> vorian, he means "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nomasteryoda> is returning a not installed
<nomasteryoda> i've seen that before
<vorian> ah
<nomasteryoda> that is my best guess
<jkimball4> vorian: in /etc/X11 there isn't an xorg.conf file
<jkimball4> haven't tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vorian> yah, give that a shot :)
<jkimball4> it doesn't return a message about not being installed.  it wants to detect stuff.
<jkimball4> I just want to stick some touchpad options in xorg.conf--not go through the whole spiel
<jkimball4> vorian, nomasteryoda: any ideas aside from going through the reconfigure process?
<nomasteryoda> jkimball4, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg?
<jkimball4> 'tis already installed.  this is a fresh install w/ updates of hardy
<nomasteryoda> then it might work
<nomasteryoda> right
<nomasteryoda> that is a dev version
<nomasteryoda> see the topic?
<jkimball4> well, yes, this is #ubuntu+1
<nomasteryoda> k
<jkimball4> so there is supposed to be an xorg.conf, just this particular revision doesn't have it.  sound right?
<nomasteryoda> i would query apt-cache for xserver
<nomasteryoda> and install the one closest to your hardware
<nomasteryoda> like -intel i have to use
<nomasteryoda> ya in fact, the Gutsy can work without one
<nomasteryoda> from what I hear
<nomasteryoda> its "unbreakable" X
<nomasteryoda> but that is not exactly the right name
<Dr_willis> bullet-proof X
<Dr_willis> ?
<Twigman> Hi Guys
<Twigman> Is there a problem with the openoffice packages at the moment?
<Twigman> I've only got 2.3.0 in any repo I look at, and it conflicts with libhsqldb-java 1.8.0.9-2
<DanaG> Hmm, apt-zeroconf doesn't want to work on a new Hardy upgrade.
<DanaG> NO module named aptzeroconf.
<DanaG> or "unable to guess signature from an empty list"
<DanaG> Oh, and what are the default permissions on /var/crash?
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~% ls -la /var/crash                               5:46PM
<Hobbsee> total 8560
<Hobbsee> drwxrwxrwt  2 root  root     4096 2007-12-12 22:36 .
<Hobbsee> drwxr-xr-x 15 root  root     4096 2007-10-16 09:31 ..
<Hobbsee> -rw-------  1 sarah sarah 8737640 2007-12-08 01:02 _usr_lib_thunderbird_thunderbird-bin.1000.crash
<Hobbsee> DanaG: ^
<DanaG> Thanks.
<DanaG> How do you chmod to get the 't'?
<DanaG> oh, +t
<DanaG> silly me.
 * Hobbsee wonders why her printer insists on printing letter-sized printouts
<DanaG> Now if only I could figure out why apt-zeroconf doesn't work.
<DanaG> It installs only to python2.4 site-packages, but even if I run it with python2.4, it gets the other error.
<DanaG> Yet it works on my other system, somehow.
<DanaG> Aaaah: the working one has apt-zeroconf 0.3rc4.
<DanaG> The broken is 0.4.
<DanaG> Aaah, aoarnir us aksi bkicjubg ut,'
<DanaG> gaack, typing blind.
<DanaG> I meant to say,
<DanaG> Aaah, AppArmor is blocking it.
<DanaG> And my newer laptop (that has had Hardy for longer) doesn't have that installed.
<DanaG> Once apt-zeroconf becomes packaged, I guess I'll file a bug report then.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, the old laptop has bad blocks that it sometimes stalls on; how do you get the system to relocate data out of those bad blocks?
<Twigman> Hey DanaG: Do you have the same problem as me with openoffice at the moment? I can't install it because of broken packages. Still only have 2.3.0 in the repos..
<DanaG> Hmm, I'll look again at that system.
<DanaG> But I really need to do a badblocks check on that hard drive -- but I can't ever unmount the root!
<Twigman> hehehe
<Twigman> you can't run badblocks with root readony?
<Twigman> ie.. mount -o remount /
<DanaG> I'll try that
<Twigman> btw.. relocating data should just happen with fsck I *think*
<Twigman> you'll need to either give it permission, or run 'yes' into it: yes | fsck......
<Twigman> but only do that if things are so broken that you don't care if you break them more..
<DanaG> It still says "can cause severe filesystem damage" even when ro.
<DanaG> Eeh, I guess there are two forms of badblock checks: read-only and nondestructive-read-write
<DanaG> The former is runnable while mounted RO.
<Twigman> hmm..
<Twigman> well.. your kernel will probably get a little annoyed by a filesystem changing that is mounted..
<Twigman> but: The only other way is to boot off some other media and run fsck from there, or only boot so far. You can pass /bin/bash as your 'init' to grub: init=/bin/bash
<Twigman> then you can do stuff.. but you'll need to mount media with fsck in it..
<Twigman> and.. make sure you mount proc if you do: mount -t proc /proc /proc
<DanaG> Oh, and for some reason, it's not giving a progress bar.
<Twigman> argh.. I've gotta go..
<Twigman> if you get a chance to check whether you can install openoffice or not that'd be handy..
<Twigman> just leave me a message if you do..
<Twigman> See ya!
 * Twigman is away
<DanaG> Okay.
<DanaG> Hmm, openoffice upgraded fine for me.
<pvandewyngaerde> i cant see any flash sites anymore
<DrUnKnMuNkY> pvandewyngaerde: i was having trouble with gnash. i got rid of it and i'm only using the nonfree flash player now and everything started working again
<DrUnKnMuNkY> sudo apt-get remove gnash was all i had to do
<pvandewyngaerde> hmm, i could indeed have some gnash  issues
<void^> it's a little sad how things like bug #27109 are still not fixed in upstream
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 27109 in nautilus "nautilus uses 100% cpu after closing a ssh session" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/27109
 * TuX_Claudiu :: [ amaroK playing  Jan Wayne - Because The Night (Highstreet Allstars extended mix) ] :: [ 208kbps ] :: [ 68:28 of 75:32 ] ::
<theunixgeek> I'm in Ubuntu. I installed all the GNUstep packages, but ProjectCenter.app doesn't launch. What do I do?
<theunixgeek> Hardy Heron :P
<DanaG> Heh, my CPU is reporting 10 C as its core temperature.
<DanaG> Just woken from suspend, in a cold room.
<DanaG> Room is 65 F.
<rsk> maybe hell froze over
<DanaG> Naah.
<DanaG> Okay.... THAT was random.
<DanaG> PC speaker worked once after resume, but then once I changed my mixer volume, it broke again.
<DanaG> Oh, and I can't seem to move the 'beep' to a different audio device in PulseAudio.
<rsk> maybe it's hardcoded in the module
<DanaG> It seems to be random sometimes.
<DanaG> It doesn't even respect the "Default sink" option
<pvandewyngaerde> anyone else having problems with flash ?
<rsk> yes
<rsk> it's darn slow after the upgrade
<pvandewyngaerde> i dont see anything at all, i am running Kubuntu  64
<pvandewyngaerde> even the ubuntu install wizard says its allready installed
<pvandewyngaerde> and in combination with KDE4.svn and FireFox-3.0 i have a totally messed up system
<hwilde> !flash | pvandewyngaerde
<ubotu> pvandewyngaerde: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<pvandewyngaerde> its a problem with the flashplugin-nonfree package
<rsk> yes
 * Dannilion tries and thinks of a way of wording this bug report so it makes sense
<pvandewyngaerde> i'll make my own setup in /opt
<pvandewyngaerde> it has something to do with  "error while loading shared libraries: libpcre.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory "
<albert23> pvandewyngaerde: you can install libpcre.so.3 and libpcre.so.3.12.1 from the libpcre3 32 bit package in /usr/lib32. I had to do that this morning as well
<DanaG> Okay, KDE4 starts, but it's not very good, in my opinion.
<DanaG> Right-clicking the taskbar toggles whatever's the rightmost button, even if it's not visibly at where you're clicking.
<pvandewyngaerde> its only the beginning of the platform,  everything is .0.0 version
<DanaG> And right-clicking anywhere else on the panel does absolutely nothing at all.
<DanaG> And Plasmids have "mystery meat" buttons with no tooltips to tell you what they do.
<pvandewyngaerde> DanaG: its completely new code @ .0.0.0.0 version,  will shape up later, by 4.1 version or so
<DanaG> aah.
<DanaG> Well, for now, I'm logging out and going back into Gnome.
<pvandewyngaerde> i have libpcre 7.4-0ubuntu0.7.10  installed
<DanaG> yay.
<pvandewyngaerde> hmm, its more recent than the one listed on packages.ubuntu.com for hardy
<albert23> pvandewyngaerde: that will be the 64 bit version. nspluginwrapper needs the 32 bit version
<DanaG> Oh, and I tested apt-zeroconf.  Version 0.3~rc4 works, but 0.4 doesn't.
<DanaG> And 0.3~rc4 runs right smack dab into apparmor somehow.
<Dr_willis> !info apt-zeroconf
<ubotu> Package apt-zeroconf does not exist in hardy
<Dr_willis> :) darn it. heh heh
<DanaG> Not packaged for Ubuntu yet.
<hwilde> there is pulseaudio-module-zerocon
<DanaG> http://trac.phidev.info/trac/wiki/AptZeroconf
<DanaG> Oh, and PulseAudio is still not ideal: have you tried streaming audio from one PC to (switching between) different audio devices on a different PC?
<DanaG> http://trac.phidev.info/trac/wiki/AptZeroconf
<DanaG> oops, I already pasted that.
<DanaG> The PulseAudio stream dies when you try to use either of the two systems's "pavucontrol" apps to move the strem.
<DanaG> stream.
 * hwilde blank stare
<pvandewyngaerde> albert23:  thank you very much, it works now
<albert23> pvandewyngaerde: no problem
<pvandewyngaerde> DanaG: i'm switching to KDE4 now, you wont see me quit or leave because i am running a irssi proxy in screen which i connect to with my GUI irc app
<DanaG> That's an interesting idea.
<pvandewyngaerde> back in kde4
<pvandewyngaerde> it is indeed, and with a bitlbee session i am also connected to MSN/gmail-IM
<pvandewyngaerde> through IRC
<DanaG> I wonder if I could run that on my dd-wrt router...
<pvandewyngaerde> if you dont want it to log the channels, or if you log remote
<kbrooks> pvandewyngaerde, irssi proxy?
<pvandewyngaerde> yes, irssi connects to the server,  and then acts as a server for another client
<DanaG> How do you deal with logging?
<pvandewyngaerde> if you dont want it, turn it of
<DanaG> But I do like logging/
<DanaG> .
<pvandewyngaerde> well, my GUI client is logging when i am connected
<pvandewyngaerde> i installed the proxy because kde4 was crashing sometimes, and i switch sessions a lot, and i didn't want to flood irc
<DanaG>  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";	
<DanaG> trying to compile virtualbox driver.
<bardyr> DanaG, export CC=gcc-4.1
<bardyr> or .2 cant remember what compiler is used for the gutsy kernel
<DanaG> Oh yeah, one thing I'd reeeeally like to see:
<DanaG> Try Fedora 8 and notice the time-varying wallpaper.
<DanaG> That's what I'd like to see.  It's reeeeally nice.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, fix for vboxdrv:
<DanaG> http://vbox.innotek.de/pipermail/vbox-users/2007-October/002372.html
#ubuntu+1 2007-12-16
<mike> Hardy is progressing nicely
<osito> Hi, how do I recover from a failed upgrade from Feisty, Bug #157661
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157661 in slocate "package slocate 3.1-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157661
<osito> thanks in advance
<scizzo-> osito: you mean you want to go back to feisty?
<scizzo-> osito: and you are using hardy now?
<DanaG> Have you seen Fedora 8's time-varying wallpaper?
<DanaG> It's a wonderful feature.  Is there any chance of seeing that feature in Hardy?
<cleaton> something i would like to see, is some way to change webcam settings, so it will apply for every application
<cleaton> they way it works now that the programs using the webcam has to have their own gui for settings dosen't work great... flash for example dosen't have any support for changing webcam settings :/
<DanaG> Heh, sounds like we need a 'pulseVIDEO' to do the equivalent of what pulseaudio does.
<cleaton> yeah
<cleaton> but i think v4l supports changing the settings for the cam
<cleaton> and make it apply for every program
<cleaton> but there's no gui
<tumbleweed__> /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html should be updated to say Ubuntu 8.04 rather than 7.10
<DanaG> I still find it strange that the 2.6.24 CFS scheduler leaves the system so horribly laggy when under heavy load -- even when the load is niced +19 and SCHED_IDLEPRIO
<DanaG> So much for CFS being "Better".
<DanaG> It even lags when just typing.
<DanaG> Heh, the people in #gentoo are quite rude.  I went to ask a question about the kernel and scheduler, figuring that people there probably know more about the kernel than your average Ubuntu users, but I was told:  "Question isn't about Gentoo specifically?  I'm'a gonna' kick ya'"  (not the wording, but that's the vibe I got).
<bazhang> wow
<DanaG> yeah.
<DanaG> They pointed me at #ubuntu (ignoring the fact that I said "Hardy") and #kernel (I've asked there before, but didn't find an answer).
<bazhang> ubuntu spoils you for other channels :}
<DanaG> I recently tried Fedora 8 in a VM, and I can say the only two really nice things I noticed about it were:
<DanaG> Xorg as splash screen (would give native resolution)
<DanaG> and   time-varying wallpaper.
<bazhang> hmm
<bazhang> codec buddy was a wash for me
<DanaG> Apt (especially aptitude) is a great package manager; yum is annoying.
<DanaG> Pay for codecs?  I don't think so!
<DanaG> Try to play a DAAP share with anything: freezes app.
<bazhang> so true on both counts
<DanaG> Eeh, I'll stick with lovely Ubuntu.
<DanaG> I like using development versions so I can go around finding bugs.
<bazhang> hardy hardly feels like development--can't remember an alpha or beta this stable at this point
<tumbleweed__> /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html should be updated to say Ubuntu 8.04 rather than 7.10
<tumbleweed__> yeah
<tumbleweed__> at least beta
<bazhang> I saw that tumbleweed__
<tumbleweed__> ok
<tumbleweed__> no-one answered :P
<bazhang> no, I mean in my own install :}
<tumbleweed__> ah
<tumbleweed__> automatix is a pain in the arse to get working on hardy. I know I shouldnt use it, but I cant be bothered to go hunting for debs
<bazhang> got all the codecs without it here
<bazhang> the medibuntu bits from gutsy work fine
<bazhang> err for gutsy
 * tumbleweed__ shrugs
<DanaG> Or debuntu.
<tumbleweed__> oh
<tumbleweed__> also
<DanaG> eeh, no hardy on debuntu.
<tumbleweed__> the keymap autodetection thing on the alternate cd screws up the screen after its done
<tumbleweed__> and the rescue install option doesnt work at all
<tumbleweed__> and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg has garbled characters
<tumbleweed__> had to use it to switch to vesa until I got the nvidia driver ;/
<DanaG> Oh yeah, that reminds me of one big gripe: bulletproof X.
<tumbleweed__> eh?
<DanaG> Last time I ran into it, X still failed to start, and then it trampled on xorg.conf.
<tumbleweed__> awesome
<DanaG> Boy, was I surprised when my touchpad suddenly had tapping enabled, and had two-finger scrolling disabled.
<tumbleweed__> owned
<tumbleweed__> oh
<tumbleweed__> that reminds me of another thing
<tumbleweed__> the install disc isnt detecting the synaptic touchpad
<tumbleweed__> you have to put it in xorg.conf manually
<tumbleweed__> synaptics*
<tumbleweed__> I?l file some bugs on launchpad or whatever when Im less busy
<tumbleweed__> I do believe Im going to donate my birthday money to the wine project
<scizzo-> tumbleweed__: I think that bugreports are looked into faster then naming them on IRC really....
<tumbleweed__> probably ;)
<tumbleweed__> bah
<tumbleweed__> there still arent native drivers for my Broadcom BCM4328
 * DanaG has ipw3945.
 * tumbleweed__ nods
<tumbleweed__> my old 4317 (i think) worked fine
<DanaG> ...and when I insert my cardbus Audigy (in Windows), it DIES.
<tumbleweed__> heh
<DanaG> I've never seen such an odd bug in Ubuntu, at least -- and if I do see one, I can at least report it.
<tumbleweed__> ubuntu may have its problems, but at least it? slightly possible to fix them
<tumbleweed__> E: Package libx264-54 has no installation candidate
<tumbleweed__> uh-oh
<tumbleweed__> that? one of the dependencies for mplayer
<tumbleweed__> mencoder too
<tumbleweed__> suppose I?l just steal it from gutsy for now
<DanaG> Anybody know how to tell which version of the scheduler is actually in use?
<tumbleweed__> scheduler?
<tumbleweed__> for what?
<DanaG> Well, the Ubuntu kernel isn't any specific -RC version of the kernel.
<tumbleweed__> oh
<DanaG> I'm trying to figure out why the heck my system becomes so sluggish under load.
<tumbleweed__> I wouldnt have the slightest
<tumbleweed__> I suppose you could grep all of the files in /usr/src for whatever it is youre looking for
<tumbleweed__> brb, gotta restart for the new keymap to take effect, all of this accent nonsense is annoying me
<tumbleweed__> oh
<tumbleweed__> another problem
<tumbleweed__> sound comes out of the speakers AND the headphones
<tumbleweed__> I'd actually like to turn the speakers off semi-permanently, if possible
<tumbleweed__> stupid software-based sound switches
<skyfalcon866> !op | pici
<ubotu> pici: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<nixternal> skyfalcon866: can I help you? what was the reason for the op call?
<skyfalcon866> !op | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<DanaG> Don't abuse that!
<nixternal> ARGH
<DanaG> I once made the mistake of thinking that was a 'list all ops' command without noticing that it would PING people, so then I used it twice and then got banned for about a day or two.
<DanaG> Now, doing it deliberately..... why?
<skyfalcon866> pings everyone
<tumbleweed__> lul
<bazhang> he just got kicked from ubunut channel
<tumbleweed__> I still lulled
<skyfalcon866> linus torvalds dosent use debian the simple distros
<nixternal> skyfalcon866: shut up already
<bazhang> skyfalcon866: ease it up
<skyfalcon866> Linus torvalds also dosent use gnome
<tumbleweed__> oh noes
<bazhang> skyfalcon866: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<nixternal> thank you
<tumbleweed__> terrible troll
<tumbleweed__> was hardly trying at all
<scizzo-> power abuse by tony... :P
<tumbleweed__> :O
<scizzo-> however I do wonder what skyfalcon's goal was
<tumbleweed__> bored, obviously
<DanaG> Are any of you using 2.6.24 kernel?
<DanaG> And nvidia, especially.
<scizzo-> nope....keeping myself to gutsy for now
<scizzo-> since hardy is under heavy development
<bazhang> you should join the hardy-changes mailing list--about 50 emails a day :}
<scizzo-> bazhang: well proves the point of it being under heavy development..haha
<bazhang> scizzo-: true, though it runs well, at least here :}
<scizzo-> bazhang: no comment...
<bazhang> scizzo-: haha
<tumbleweed__> runs well for me
<tumbleweed__> and gutsy hated my hardware
<scizzo-> well I am the kind of person that would break things even though its not broken
<scizzo-> so it would cause my computer to go "thud"
<tumbleweed__> heh
<tumbleweed__> I'm on a fairly new laptop with crazy features like 2 hardrives, lightscribe, 2 built in microphones and a built in webcam
<tumbleweed__> I need all the updates I can grab :P
<capouais> hi :)  who would like to be my friend and help me diagnose some sound problems in hardy?
<tumbleweed__> oh?
<tumbleweed__> what's the trouble?
<capouais> well, it doesn't work.  beyond that, I need some help figuring it out
<capouais> gutsy doesn't work either, btw.  edgy and feisty were/are fine
<bazhang> well the topic pretty much says it all--general breakage :}
<capouais> what gutsy does is the sound is really really loud and I can't turn it down (laptop, btw)
<tumbleweed__> hmmm
<tumbleweed__> ok
<tumbleweed__> give me the output of the following command please
<capouais> hardy 'fixes' that by having sound extremely low and I still can't adjust it
<tumbleweed__> cat /proc/asound/cards
<capouais>  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<capouais>                       HDA Intel at 0xd2400000 irq 22
<tumbleweed__> ok
<tumbleweed__> try this, one second please
<capouais> I have plenty of time, especially if I can help others with the same problem :)
<tumbleweed__> I have the same chipset, and I'm currently fixing the problem with the speakers going while headphones are in
<capouais> I might be able to dig up some headphones if you need me to
<tumbleweed__> sure
<tumbleweed__> go get some headphones and see if the speakers and headphones play at the same time
<capouais> the laptop speakers go off with headphones in, but I still can't control volume
<tumbleweed__> hmmm
<DanaG> Have you tried all sliders in alsamixer?
<tumbleweed__> sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<tumbleweed__> then gnome-alsamixer
<capouais> I just tried with plain alsamixer, I'll install gnome-alsamixer now
<capouais> ok
<DanaG> There should be no difference, actually.
<DanaG> And gnome already has a mixer program.
<tumbleweed__> right
<capouais> the volume/mute buttons on my laptop affect the Master slider, but that does nothing
<capouais> if I play with the pcm slider, I can adjust/mute the sound
<DanaG> gnome-volume-control -- you can go to edit->preferences and check the other things.
<DanaG> YOu can go to the gnome system->preferences->sound and use the 'ctrl' key to select BOTH pcm and master as default mixer.
<capouais> that did the trick!
<tumbleweed__> capouais : it works now?
<capouais> why does it seem like Master is poorly named in this case?
<capouais> yes, by doing what DanaG suggested, I can adjust the sound
<tumbleweed__> great
 * tumbleweed__ reboots
<capouais> any way to get that set by default?
<capouais> oh, I'll wait :)
<DanaG> That system->preferences thing sets what the keyboard hotkeys control.
<DanaG> The panel applet has its own preferences.
<capouais> odd
<capouais> why would they be disjoint?
<DanaG> Actually, it makes sense if you want multiple applets for multiple sound cards.
<capouais> I wonder if my problem with gutsy was the same thing  (I've since turned that into hardy, so I only have hardy and feisty now)
<capouais> in any case, it should be configured properly on install like feisty was, one would think
<tumbleweed__> should be "Home of the Hacky Heron" :P
<capouais> thank you very much for your help, tumbleweed__ and DanaG
<tumbleweed__> no problem
<capouais> I appreciate it
<DanaG> Here's a question: what is 'qmake'?
<tumbleweed__> hmm
<tumbleweed__> I think that's the make tool for qt
<capouais> I felt so lonely sticking with feisty when everyone else had moved on to gutsy
<DanaG> aah, not an actual package name.
<DanaG> That's irritating.  It's qt3-dev-tools.
<tumbleweed__> ;/
<DanaG> CMake Error: Qt qmake not found!
<DanaG> even though I installed that package.
<capouais> wow, that sucked :(
<DanaG> aah, I had to install the libqt4-dev.
<capouais> but it brought up another question.  how do I get sound working properly on the login screen?  it doesn't go badabap when it's ready for me to log in and that makes me sad
<tumbleweed__> yeah
<tumbleweed__> me neither
<tumbleweed__> on hardy, that is
<tumbleweed__> the sound might be gone :/
<DanaG> Oh, go to system->admin->login
<DanaG> "accessibility" tab.
<tumbleweed__> doesn't exist in hardy
<tumbleweed__> :/
<capouais> does in my hardy :)  but none of the sounds are producing anything
<tumbleweed__> oh
<tumbleweed__> I had to add it with the menu editor
<tumbleweed__> question.wav doesn't play
<tumbleweed__> bah
<tumbleweed__> /usr/share/sounds/question.wav
<tumbleweed__> hmmm
<tumbleweed__> seems to be a valid sound
<tumbleweed__> plays fine in totem
<capouais_> ok back to feisty for me, that's the second time I had to hard reboot over in hardyland :/
<capouais_> one of those little numbers where the mouse cursor moves around but won't click on anything, and the keyboard is dead
<tumbleweed__> ok
<DanaG> Perhaps that sound needs esound installed.
<tumbleweed__> note to self : synaptics touchpad haet hardy
<tumbleweed__> I have esound
<DanaG> My touchpad works.
<tumbleweed__> well
<tumbleweed__> it works
<tumbleweed__> but I can't turn off tapping
<DanaG> I just had to manually configure it -- but I did it ages ago, anyway.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/m4bd8374
<DanaG> Look at my tapping options.
<DanaG> I have two finger scrolling enabled.
<DanaG> I also have tapping set as follows: 1 finger is nothing, 2 fingers is middle, and 3 fingers is right button.
<DanaG> Just watch out for horizontal scrolling in Firefox.
<DanaG> And RightEdge is something gotten through trial and error.
<tumbleweed__> hmmm
 * tumbleweed__ shrugs
<DanaG> Eat that, OS X.  Can't do that there.
<tumbleweed__> lol
<tumbleweed__> I'd never pay for OS X
<tumbleweed__> takes all the fun out of *nix
<tumbleweed__> brb, restarting again
<tumbleweed__> well this is annoying
<tumbleweed__> my touchpad isn't detected as a touchpad at all
<tumbleweed__> in xorg.conf it says Identifier "Configured Mouse" Driver "mouse"
<tumbleweed__> changing these things to the default synaptics setup doesn't work.
<tumbleweed__> I've also done dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to no avail
<DanaG> cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<DanaG> if it's not a touchpad there, then that's the issue.
<DanaG> Otherwise, you can fix it with xorg.conf.
<tumbleweed__> N: Name="SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"
<DanaG> Aah, then that's good.
<tumbleweed__> but xorg isn't detecting it anyways
<DanaG> That's just the default xorg.conf.
<tumbleweed__> I know
<tumbleweed__> I changed it
<DanaG> Try adding the synaptics stuff manually.
<tumbleweed__> I did
<DanaG> And perhaps comment out the default section.
<tumbleweed__> did that too
<DanaG> Did it come back?
<tumbleweed__> newp
<DanaG> also look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tumbleweed__> 	Using the default mouse configuration.
<tumbleweed__> (II) LoadModule: "mouse"
<tumbleweed__> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so
<tumbleweed__> (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
<tumbleweed__> (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
<tumbleweed__> (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default pointer>" (type: MOUSE)
<tumbleweed__> apparently it didn't like what I'd chosen
<tumbleweed__> grep ftw
<DanaG> Actaully, look at the whole thing.
<tumbleweed__> k
<tumbleweed__> DanaG : (==) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.
<tumbleweed__>         Using the default mouse configuration.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, going to walk the dogs.
<DanaG> But it looks like somehow it's not seeing your synaptics item at all.
<DanaG> Otherwise, it'd say something about at least loading synaptics.
<tumbleweed__> (WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...
<tumbleweed__> (II) <default pointer>: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"
<tumbleweed__> (--) <default pointer>: Device: "/dev/input/mice"
<tumbleweed__> (==) <default pointer>: Protocol: "Auto"
<DanaG> Aah, my serverlayout explicitly specifies "(**) |-->Input Device "Synaptics Touchpad""
<DanaG> that's from the log.
<tumbleweed__> so does mine
<tumbleweed__> Section "InputDevice"
<tumbleweed__> 	Identifier	"Synaptics Touchpad"
<tumbleweed__> etc
<tumbleweed__> very well
<tumbleweed__> I shall return
<tumbleweed__> there
<tumbleweed__> my laptop is now officially more stable with hardy than gutsy.
<tumbleweed__> I just forgot to set the touchpad as "corepointer"
<tumbleweed__> except for flash, that is
<tumbleweed__> ah
<DanaG> I'm still around.
<tumbleweed__> flashplugin-nonfree always fails the md5 sum chech
<tumbleweed__> check*
<tumbleweed__> nice.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, perhaps Adobe has now released an update, or something.
<tumbleweed__> probably
<DanaG> Wait, is it the package,
<tumbleweed__> yup
<DanaG> or is it the thingy the package downloads.
<tumbleweed__> uhhhh
<DanaG> The latter is Adobe's, the former is Ubuntu.
<tumbleweed__> the thing it doesnloads
<tumbleweed__> whatever.tar.gz
<tumbleweed__> so it's adobe
<DanaG> aah.
<tumbleweed__> tumbleweed@tumbleweed:~/Firefox Downloads/install_flash_player_9_linux$ dir
<tumbleweed__> flashplayer-installer  libflashplayer.so
<tumbleweed__> no more .xpt files
<tumbleweed__> >:/
<tumbleweed__> I'll try jacking them from the rpm
<tumbleweed__> hmm
<tumbleweed__> guess it's obsolete
 * tumbleweed__ shrugs
<tumbleweed__> DanaG : where can I submit a patch?
<tumbleweed__> is there a launchpad page?
<DanaG> I'm not sure.
 * tumbleweed__ shrugs again
<DanaG> I haven't submitted any patches myself, but you may be able to find an existing bug report on an issue, or file a new on and attach a patch there.
<Hobbsee> for flashplugin nonfree?
<tumbleweed__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/
<tumbleweed__> no
<Hobbsee> tumbleweed__: file a bug on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree
<tumbleweed__> it's for something else
<Hobbsee> oh
<tumbleweed__> I suppose I could fix that too, though :P
<Hobbsee> then use https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/<source package> and file a bug, and tick the patch icon
<Hobbsee> that's being fixed, iirc
<tumbleweed__> hmmm
<tumbleweed__> my cat is running around outside my room
<tumbleweed__> I wonder what he's getting into
<tumbleweed__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/176678
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176678 in firefox "Startup page for firefox states "Welcome to Ubuntu 7.10!" when it should say "Welcome to Ubuntu 8.04 (alpha 1)!" " [Undecided,New]
<tumbleweed__> :>
<cafuego> ir's not april 2008, wontfix.
<Sebastian> Is http://phpfi.com/283512 known issue?
<Sebastian> +a
<tumbleweed__> :/
<tumbleweed__> cafuego : should it be ok to add gutsy repost to my sources.list as long as I use apt-pinning?
<tumbleweed__> repos*
 * cafuego imagines so; backwards compat tends to work far better the forward
<tumbleweed__> brb
<hit> !info xserver-xgl
<ubotu> xserver-xgl: GL-based X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.99.1~git20070727-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1696 kB, installed size 4404 kB
<theunixgeek> What features are being planned for release with Alpha 2?
 * TuX_Claudiu Bumba (Stereo Sax Mix) - Buddha-Bar, Vol. VI Disc 2 - Perfect Sense (x«amarok)
 * TuX_Claudiu Muranyi - Muranyi / Balaton - Pryda (x«amarok)
<Artimus> Has any work been put into fixing adept (Kubuntu) for Hardy?  I haven't looked yet, but I believe it gets stuck waiting for apt.  It causes rendering issues, making adept a big gray box until apt is ready, when it can render correctly...  It doesn't really resize well either...
<bazhang> I try to avoid adept in all cases--hope they replace it completely
<Artimus> I didn't want to write something if work's been done.  It's proably too late for Hardy, huh?
<bazhang> !info adept-manager
<rsk> no hardy is still not in freeze
<ubotu> adept-manager: package manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.3ubuntu22 (hardy), package size 587 kB, installed size 1652 kB
<bazhang> optional? nice!
<Artimus> Of course it's optional
<Artimus> Otherwise, regular Ubuntu would have it, right?
<bazhang> came default with kubuntu
<Artimus> Kubuntu just pulls it in with the metapackage
<bazhang> oh right
<Artimus> I don't even think the Ubuntu CD includes QT, does it?
<Artimus> (regular Ubuntu)
<tonyyarusso> Don't think so.
<Artimus> Not important...
<heikki> !info linux-image-generick
<ubotu> Package linux-image-generick does not exist in hardy
<heikki> !info linux-image-generic
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (hardy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<heikki> ops
<heikki> "optional" :)
<tonyyarusso> heikki: It is, because you could have -386 or -server or -ppc
<Artimus> I haven't done much with QT, but I'm guessing that the loop that handles rendering is waiting for apt to respond, which is hanging, making adept_updater a nice gray box until apt finishes
<Artimus> Dumb question time.  Does Ubuntu have a CVS server?  Adept is a Kubuntu project, it doesn't have a website of its own.  Otherwise, I guess I can fetch the Hardy source package.
<h3sp4wn> Artimus: It has one but why would you want to use cvs ?
<bazhang> isn't it bzr now?
<bazhang> or svn for gnome
<h3sp4wn> There is a few options - I like darcs
<h3sp4wn> or git, svn
<Artimus> Just found out, yeah, it's bzr
<Artimus> I tried to use apt-get source and it told me about the bzr tree, that'll work
<Artimus> I'm crossing my fingers at this point...  Please be well documented, please be well documented...
<bazhang> there was a great tutorial on thursday by JRiddell on bzr
<Artimus> I meant adpet, not bzr
<Artimus> *adept
<Artimus> ...  Why would you name your main class "TestApp"?
<Artimus> class TestApp : public KMainWindow, Application
<bazhang> I just know the names bzr, adept, cvs; what they actually do is beyond me :}
<Artimus> So much for a nice easy fix...  I'm reminded why I don't care for GUI programming.  Tons of cryptic lines("something->evil") with no comments...  I don't think I'm going to be able to learn the QT API by the end of the day.
<verb3k> Will FireFox 3 be included in Hardy?
<rsk> verb3k: already included
<verb3k> rsk, I mean the final
<rsk> maybe
<verb3k> it will be good but I think it's safer to go with 2 (that's if it is releaes before hardy)
 * TuX_Claudiu is Away, Reason: ( watching mouvi ) | Since: ( Sunday, December 16, 2007. 21:27:34 ) Xlack v2.1
<h3sp4wn> I am not sure, A few months ago I used a build of minefield that fixed nearly all of my annoyances with firefox 2
<wamty> how do i step down from root to user1 ?
<wamty> it's a remote machine.
<tonyyarusso> wamty: how did you log in as root?
<h3sp4wn> wamty: su
<wamty> tonyyarusso: su user1 isnt working
<wamty> I did it by ssh enabled through plesk
<tonyyarusso> wamty: ssh to what though?  The root account doesn't have a login.
<DanaG> sudo -i
<DanaG> for root shell.
<wamty> tonyyarusso: to the vps
<DanaG> Oh, and for ssh, I think you have to configure which users are allowed to login.
<DanaG> s/login/log in/
<wamty> tonyyarusso: any advice? or suggestions?
<tonyyarusso> wamty: what happens when you try su?
<wamty> [root@* httpdocs]# su kyan
<wamty> [root@* httpdocs]#
<wamty> that's all i get
<wamty> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root),1(bin),2(daemon),3(sys),4(adm),6(disk),10(wheel)
<wamty> What's the problem?
<wamty> hmmm?
<wamty> kyan:x:10011:2523::/var/www/vhosts/kyan.com:/bin/false
<wamty> thats my grep kyan /etc/passwd
<tonyyarusso> wait, isn't that last part (/bin/false) supposed to be your user's shell?
 * tonyyarusso looks
<tonyyarusso> Yeah.
<tonyyarusso> kyan isn't allowed a login shell - that's your problem.
<tonyyarusso> I don't remember the proper way to set that though - manually editing /etc/passwd is frowned upon.  Take a quick google and see if you can find the command for setting that back to /bin/bash, or whatever you prefer.
<h3sp4wn> vipw
<h3sp4wn> or chsh
<tonyyarusso> chsh, that sounds right
<h3sp4wn> I normally just use vipw (or vigr)
 * tumbleweed__ is downloading craploads of books on python
<h3sp4wn> tumbleweed__: Why ? Do you really feel the world needs more of that junk ?
 * tumbleweed__ shrugs
<tumbleweed__> python seems like a good language to start with
<tumbleweed__> instead of Visual Basic .NET like my school wants me to do
<h3sp4wn> Why not - scheme or haskell
<tumbleweed__> uhhhhh
<tumbleweed__> dunno
<tumbleweed__> maybe later
<WorkingOnWise> Other than convenience, what are the avantages of running apps from Ubuntu maintained packages instead of either compiling the apps from source, or using a eb from the project? I am thinking specifically of Wine, Openoffice, Compiz-Fusion and Evolution. These apps will be updated much more often than the Ubuntu repos will.
<h3sp4wn> WorkingOnWise: Any security issues are fixed by Ubuntu - its not likely to get broken
<h3sp4wn> openoffice takes an age to compile
<h3sp4wn> Other than that if you want to build them source its upto you (Wine / compiz do change quickly)
<WorkingOnWise> h3sp4wn: yeah, I did it once....as I went to lunch....
<WorkingOnWise> for OpenOffice
<h3sp4wn> Must have been a long lunch or you have far far more powerful hardware than I do
<WorkingOnWise> well....it started as I left for lunch. it didnt actually finish till after the and of my workday sometime. Just left it go, and still gore to do the next am. Not a thing I want to do very often at all.
<mirak> hi
<mirak> would it be hard to create a ubuntu mirror localy compiled for my own CPU ?
<h3sp4wn> I would say yes
<mirak> there is nt an automated builder ?
<h3sp4wn> (Purely by the amount of people who have asked me how to go about it and then never said they had accomplished it)
<mirak> not
<h3sp4wn> The ubuntu one is closed
<mirak> well it's not the first time I interest me to that question
<h3sp4wn> Or part of it is
<mirak> h3sp4wn: the ubuntu build system ?
<h3sp4wn> mirak: yep
<mirak> pffff
<mirak> I would like a G4 optimised ubuntu
<mirak> I don't like gentoo, it's horrible
<mirak> gui was invented for a reason, and it's a caveman distribution
<mirak> ^^
<h3sp4wn> I disagree but its not important
<DanaG> I like to tweak already set-up things, down from the top.
<DanaG> I don't like to build up from the bottom, from nothing, entirely manually.
<h3sp4wn> There is 100% certainly no gui way to rebuild the whole ubuntu archive
<mirak> me too
<mirak> linux as always been about configurability.
<h3sp4wn> I think gentoo is fine as long as you use paludis
<mirak> from gentoo to ubuntu or debian or suse you don't loose much in configurability. That's still linux, you can still play with bash and devices and such.
<mirak> but with gentoo you need to want to waste time
<h3sp4wn> You lose the ability to compile everything for G4 or whatever
<mirak> h3sp4wn: that's different
<DanaG> I also like Debian's über-tab-completion.
<mirak> h3sp4wn: a different problem.
<mirak> h3sp4wn: I would like gentoo if there was something a bit higher level like debconf
<h3sp4wn> If ubuntu supported rebuilding everything then it would end up like gentoo
<mirak> ubuntu inherits the flaws of APT about compilation
<mirak> h3sp4wn: why ?
<mirak> h3sp4wn: ubuntu don't really need to bother with useflags. I think just compiling for the cpu is enough, and you can't break global coherence
<h3sp4wn> mirak: Does ppc have the same issues as sparc with 32 vs 64 ?
<mirak> h3sp4wn: what issue ?
<h3sp4wn> same number of registers in both modes
<mirak> G5 are 64 bits I think
<DanaG> Oh yeah, that's another thing I found annoying: USE flags.
<mirak> why is a problem ?
<h3sp4wn> some people insist on having everything 64 bit which on 64 bit sparc makes no sense at all
<mirak> DanaG: I respect there needs of useflag, to obtain a very fit distribution. but nowaday you really don't need such optimisations
<h3sp4wn> some stuff that is properly optimised for it yes
<mirak> what I don't understand is why they believe GUI is bad. Same for archlinux.
<h3sp4wn> I think its pretty useless for me
<mirak> why should I need to go text mode to setup a static ip ? that's really things I don't understand
<h3sp4wn> For the things gui might be useful I don't trust the interfaces to not trash my data
<h3sp4wn> Can you set a static ip with network manager ? (fix the dhcp / dns servers is what I have always had to do)
<crimsun> yes, you can [but it doesn't involve n-m at all.  It's essentially telling n-m to ignore anything statically defined in /e/n/i].
<h3sp4wn> crimsun: can I get nm to send the same CLIENT_ID whether its connected by wireless or lan ?
<crimsun> h3sp4wn: no idea offhand.
<h3sp4wn> np
<DanaG> Anybody know how to power off a USB device like WinXP does?
<DanaG> Wow, colons in paths badly break tab completion.
<DanaG> Try doing 'cat /proc/bus/usb/devices" and tab-complete-ing down the path.
#ubuntu+1 2008-12-08
<MAXIMUM> hey guys
<MAXIMUM> any one here uses ubuntu 9.04 alpha can reprot any niticible performance gain
<DanaG> I had to go back to Intrepid; I couldn't deal with the hanging in fglrx or radeon, or the slowness in radeonhd.
<crimsun> not surprising.  there will be more breakage soon.
<RAOF> crimsun: Anything in particular, or just the unbottling after UDS?
<crimsun> RAOF: liable to be some sound breakage, but it won't affect people who don't deviate from from default Ubuntu config.  Definitely the latter, though.
<DanaG> I also have failure to boot with acpi enabled.
<RAOF> DanaG: Everyone's favourite kernel bug.
<DanaG> But handily, I can use AMT Serial-Over-LAN to get messages... even in the case of a panic!
<WelshDragon> Bring on the breakage \o/...as long as it's not libc
<crimsun> ok, want some initramfs breakage?  how about pam?
<DanaG> Naah, I'd rather use butter.
<DanaG> =þ
<WelshDragon> Well i very rarely reboot, even when it asks be do...So i could probably live with that =D
<WelshDragon> (what's initramfs?) =P
<crimsun> ok, how about upstart, bash, ar, tar, gzip, dpkg, and e2fsprogs, then?
<DanaG> Was the breakage of fglrx based on kernel, or based on xorg?
<WelshDragon> that could be slightly annoying crimsun =(
<DanaG> I'm wondering if I would be able to use the Jaunty kernel on Intrepid, for the spiffy accelerometer driver.
<crimsun> WelshDragon: nothing that can't be worked around using a live cd
<crimsun> DanaG: you can, normally
<WelshDragon> crimsun, indeed, but still very annoying for my only machine =P (shhh on the shouldn't be using it) =D
<WelshDragon> I trust the devs not to break anything vital...
<crimsun> hmm?  oh no, I encourage others to use it.  just be aware.
<crimsun> we definitely need more testers earlier.
<crimsun> yeah, the caveat is to use it in a throw-away, e.g., vm or secondary machine
<DanaG> I'm leaving my Jaunty 32-bit install on my old drive, so I can still USB boot it to test.
<DanaG> I've just installed a new Intrepid 6-bit on the new hard drive.
<WelshDragon> Well i don't really do much 'testing'...I just like to have the very latest =)
<WelshDragon> oh btw, the 2.6.29 kernel in jaunty...That'd be an impossibility right?
<DanaG> oh yeah, the mute key on this laptop is odd... it does hardware mute of internal speakers, AND software hotkey through wmi.
<DanaG> That's actually a pretty good design (the doing it in hardware, not the going over wmi) -- it means that no matter where I am, I can ALWAYS be able to mute.
<WelshDragon> DanaG, What if you wanted to hear the beep though? but mute the speakers =\
<crimsun> WelshDragon: impossible?  no.  scheduling is tricky.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, you know of any kernel developers who would have a use for a cardbus Audigy2?  I can no longer use mine, due to lack of cardbus slot.  I'm thinking it'd be nice to just randomly give it to some kernel developer, or something, who could make good use of it.
<WelshDragon> crimsun, Oh right kk, Just curious cause i heard the suspend issues should be fixed in that kernel? not sure if that's right or not ^^
<crimsun> DanaG: well, what do you mean make good use of it?  improve the driver?
<crimsun> (otherwise I'd freecycle or CL it)
<DanaG> That's one fitting answer.
<DanaG> The only thing is, the plastic on mine has completely cracked to pieces.  It still works, but it has the sticking-out PCB bare.
<WelshDragon> lol DanaG how'd that happen?
<DanaG> They used quite brittle plastic -- just having it in my laptop bag (not in the laptop) while carrying it was enough.
<WelshDragon> ahh
<DanaG> AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: unable to handle keycode 465
<DanaG> Argh, fglrx is broken on Intrepid, too, for me.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f76ab2895
<DanaG> Hooray for Serial-Over-LAN!
<linuxman410> has anyone else tried ubuntu 9.04 beta yet
<bazhang> its still an early alpha..
<bazhang> check the /topic here
<linuxman410> i am running it now it runs pretty good
<linuxman410> ok thanks
<bazhang> dont expect support for a while :)
<bavarianboobs> hello there
<DasEi> as I'm just doing another install, I wonder if there shouldn't be a choice of what soft to install (like former suse) at first time, often I only need only certain fetures and then have to apt-remove them quite nery manually
<DasEi> *nervy
<Jaffarkelshac> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Xsss4hell> hi
<Xsss4hell> you rock!
<Xsss4hell> jaunty runs stable altough alpha :) hope it stays so!
<Xsss4hell> I installed apache,ssh,git.cvs.svn,bzr,ldap,php and MANY MANY more.. around 3GB applications in one big heap
<Xsss4hell> my fav apps.. and it worked fine
<Xsss4hell> What you could do is integrating an Optimized Font configuration, which is missing in every distro without exception.
<Xsss4hell> sharped cleared antialiased fonts
<Xsss4hell> Jaunty is significantly faster than Intrepid
<Xsss4hell> I think, what you will have to do now or later is verifiying dependancies of applications removing unnecceary libraries files folders and code.
<ikonia> wait until you get differentn kernel/libc before making that judgment
<Xsss4hell> ikonia: Linux SGC-Abydoss 2.6.28-2-generic #3-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 4 21:49:06 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> I don't think they will run with .28
<Xsss4hell> ikonia: what won't run with .28?
<ikonia> I mean I don't think .28 is the final kernel
<ikonia> as in jaunty won't "run" as in go along with .28 as the final release
<ikonia> I'd  expect .29 in a few weeks
<ikonia> (only my opinion
<Xsss4hell> ikonia: ah, yeah of course I'm sure it isn't the final. The Kernel dev's are working very hard, on it. They work on the next version of the kernel just after releasing the stable
<calc> ikonia: i'm pretty sure they are sticking with .28
<calc> .28 isn't even released yet according to kernel.org anyway, just .28-rc7
<Xsss4hell> ah.. it depends on the freeze man :P
<Xsss4hell> if he freezes it it freezes :P
<Xsss4hell> hihi
<calc> Xsss4hell: well i'm just going by what i heard the actual Ubuntu guys say in person at FOSSCamp
 * calc just does OOo himself, not a kernel guy
<Xsss4hell> cool
<calc> just like we will only have OOo 3.0.1 in Jaunty
<calc> well that is also partially caused by the fact upstream won't likely actually release 3.1 until after Jaunty anyway, heh
<Xsss4hell> calc I hope you won't have OOo 3.x in jaunty, it is very unstable. I've worked over two weeks with it.
<Xsss4hell> crashy thing
<calc> Xsss4hell: 3.0.1 should be better and we have lots of go-oo patches on it so its better than Sun's version in any case
 * calc bbiab
<Xsss4hell> I'm not sure dude.
<Xsss4hell> even Office 2007 running in codeweavers was more stable.
<Xsss4hell> had the recent version of it directly from openoffice.org
<calc> back
<calc> oh i have no doubt standard OOo 3 is buggy as hell, they keep pushing back the release of 3.0.1 due to finding more serious bugs
<calc> they release a new version like 3.0.0 whenever they don't find any release critical bugs for about a week (afaict)
<Xsss4hell> I wished they released OOo 3.x as OOo 2.5.x and planned a totally new gui superior to office2007's rubber
<Xsss4hell> for versoin 3
<DanaG> Went to Jaunty 64-bit.
<DanaG> Well, fglrx is still broken, and I still can't figure out exactly why.... but at least the radeon driver works.  I can live with that.
<DanaG> !find gnomeapplet
<ubottu> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=gnomeapplet&mode=&suite=jaunty&arch=any
<rohdef> break my system in bad ways :D sounds promising. Ok now for my actual questions
<rohdef> is there any alpha releases?
<rohdef> any details available on what features I can hope to look forward to? (did I make it clear enough that I don't expect anything to be final?)
<WelshDragon> rohdef, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule <--- Click Alpha 1 for the download link. As for features....nothing worth mentioning atm
<rohdef> WelshDragon, not even OOo 3?
<DanaG> http://wiki.x.org/wiki/radeonhd
<DanaG> Odd... says "3D acceleration is only implemented on R5xx and RS6xx upto now. Also no XVideo on newer chips (needs 3D engine for scaling). Still, fullscreen video is working fluently with shadowfb for many users."
<DanaG> Oh, r_S_, not r_V_,
<DanaG> aah.
<WelshDragon> rohdef, There's a dependency wait for OOo 3 atm, so no :)
<rohdef> WelshDragon, oh :( well hopefully it'll be in place soon
 * WelshDragon is rather puzzled by DanaG 
<WelshDragon> rohdef, hopefully =)
<DanaG> Sorry, I'm just sort of venting randomly, but at least not in a ranting tone.
<rohdef> WelshDragon, is there some way to become a more "pro" tester than just trying and repoting errors?
<WelshDragon> rohdef, once the UDS is over there should be a "surge" of new features and breakages =)
<WelshDragon> rohdef, No idea...I'm not a tester.
<WelshDragon> I'm not anything =P
<WelshDragon> hehe DanaG =)
<DanaG> I wonder what practical difference there is between radeon and radeonhd.
<rohdef> WelshDragon, ah ok :) since I don't like the idea of using backport modules, and like trying new things, and aren't afraid of messing with stuff I'm considering trying the alpha in an VM and if it works well enough... well breaks my system bad sound like fun :p
<rohdef> WelshDragon, I'm searching for UDS, but I can't find what it is :S
<WelshDragon> rohdef, Ubuntu Developers Summit
<rohdef> ah ok :)
<WelshDragon> Anyone having a problem of a few applications seg faulting?
<milos__> WelshDragon, what applications?
<WelshDragon> milos__, pidgin, rhythmbox, banshee, lastfm
<WelshDragon> milos__, basically everything which plays sound...except flash in firefox =\
<linuxman410> when i enable desktop effects system is flaky i have geforce 4 440 has any else ever had this problem
<milos__> WelshDragon, nope, everything works fine here
<linuxman410> have two geforce 4 cards  they both do same thing screen goes white o cert ain parts other than that it works fine
<ikonia> calc: what makes you lean towards sticking with .28 ?
<calc> ikonia: i'm not a kernel dev but from what i heard they are sticking with .28
<calc> ikonia: they are still having meetings here at UDS for the rest of the week so the decision might change, but so far it looks like .28 may be the jaunty kernel
#ubuntu+1 2008-12-09
<DanaG> Hmm, is fglrx broken for everyone, or is it just me?
<DanaG> I've had to switch to radeon or radeonhd (and can't decide which of the two is better).
<DanaG> It's irritating having two equivalent things to choose between, and no idea of what the practical (as in, for the user) differences are.
<DanaG> (restarted finch in screen)
<DanaG>  unable to handle keycode 465
<DanaG> argh... I get that when I hit one of my hotkeys.
<X1karr0usX> yo
<nand> yo
<X1karr0usX> whats goin on in the discussion for 904?
<nand> see http://summit.ubuntu.com/
<X1karr0usX> awesome dude... thanks!
<genii> Have they decided on a "K" name yet?
<DanaG> I wouldn't mind radeon or radeonhd so much if they'd at least put the GPU in low-speed mode.
<X1karr0usX> klepto kangaroo
<X1karr0usX> idk... this one blows lol
<X1karr0usX> they should talk about that at the summit
<genii> Kaleidoscopic Koala ...
<X1karr0usX> seriously?
<DanaG> hmm, for some reason I just thought of some creature called a 'kappa'
<X1karr0usX> lol
<genii> Damn the summit is in Mountain View CA.
<DanaG> I wish the ATI drivers would work.  :(
<X1karr0usX> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<X1karr0usX> yeah
<X1karr0usX> i wish i got more out of my intel driver
<genii> After looking at the name list I'm partial now to "Kooky Kitten"
<X1karr0usX> lol
<X1karr0usX> im partial to cutting myself
<rww> !o4o
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu+1. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<DanaG> I have an RV635 card -- and the R600 series don't do 3D in radeon or radeonhd.
<X1karr0usX> lol
<rww> I kinda like Kinetic Kittie :D
<genii> rww: That one's catchy too
<DanaG> I'm fine with not having 3D -- but I don't like how my battery life is divided by three, or so, under Linux when compared to Windows.
<DanaG> It's probably due to lack of GPU power savings.
<X1karr0usX> yeah
<DanaG> I wish it would at least put the GPU in the slowest mode, if it's not going to use it for much, anyway.
<DanaG> According to ATI Tray Tools in Windows (which I'm not sure is correct), it drops down to like 14MHz GPU and RAM speeds when sitting at the desktop.
<DanaG> 3D speed is like 500 or 600 or so.
<DanaG> Grr, I wish fglrx worked... then I could play Neverball with my nifty accelerometer.
<DanaG> Switched to Pidgin now.
<DanaG> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kipunji
<DanaG> spiffy.  it's a K, and it's from somewhere in Africa (I think).
<DanaG> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klipspringer    http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kori_Bustard
<murlidhar> what is the mail address that i was given to stay update with the news regarding jaunty  ?
<DanaG> grargh, undefined symbol: firegl_querymcrange
<DanaG> I fixed fglrx, by downgrading merely one package: libdrm2.
<DanaG> I fixed fglrx, by downgrading merely one package: libdrm2.
<DanaG> er, sorry
<teratoma> does Jaunty Jackalope have support for two monitors, with one monitor rotated 90 degrees ?
<histo> doesn't intrepid?
<histo> what type of video card do you  have?
<teratoma> intel
<teratoma> the screen resolution offers:  Normal and Reversed
<teratoma> no left or right
<RAOF> DanaG: You might want to file a bug; check whether rebuilding fglrx against the shiny new libdrm works?
<derekS> ls
<BUGabundo> calc: ping
<prahal_> hi has anybody got suspend to ram working under jaunty ? hal thhrow me consolekit error and fails to suspend (while echo "mem" > /sys/power/state works)
<prahal_> I am trying to track the bug : if it is a consolekit issue or otherwise . Having reports by other users that it is supposed to work would help me a lot
<prahal_> http://pastebin.com/f6c1faa9f is the hal output . I ll send it as is to the bug tracker if I cannot get more feedback from other users .(
<BUGabundo> prahal_: it used to work for me
<prahal_> BUGabundo, hum I wonder if those consolekit warnings explains the rc=1 instead of rc=0 for /usr/lib/hal/scripts/hal-system-power-suspend ... ccould you check with hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes (after  /etc/init.d/hal )? sorry to ask you so much consolekit was my only clue and if suspend ever worked in jaunty this one is moot
<BUGabundo_work> don't know either prahal_
<prahal_> ok thanks ... I ll do my best to get this one resolved
<BUGabundo> I find it always very strange
<BUGabundo> why some times hibernation/suspend works great
<BUGabundo> and the next week it fails
<BUGabundo> and I have my own backtrace on shutdown to figure out!!!
<BUGabundo> its hard to do it, after the disk is off
<calc> BUGabundo_work: hello
<BUGabundo_work> hi there calc
<BUGabundo_work> did you read my mail on LP about OOo backport?
<calc> BUGabundo_work: just followed up to it the jaunty debs just haven't been compiled yet due to waiting on the bug 305790 not being processed yet
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305790 in backport-util-concurrent "MIR - move to main for openoffice.org 3 build-depends" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305790
<BUGabundo_work> ah ok
<calc> primarily due to everyone being at FOSSCamp/UDS for the past week (until this Friday) I'm here too
<BUGabundo_work> 'cause I only manage to get Å©butnu6 package
<BUGabundo_work> by removing old ~2 I had installed
<BUGabundo_work> and inslaing the PPA ibex version
<calc> yea, it should be installable by early next week i would imagine, assuming no one processes the packages until then
<calc> brb
<calc> back
<calc> i lost the foot off my laptop, luckily it was on the bottom of my shoe, lol
<BUGabundo_work> ehehe
<BUGabundo_work> going to university. hope you guys enjoy UDS
<calc> BUGabundo_work: ttyl
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there, I installed jaunty alpha-1 and then applied all upgrades. Is it just my impression, or is the latest xorg extremely slow, especially with compiz but also normally?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> in particular, scrolling in lyx with previews on is a real pita
<Le-Chuck_ITA> nobody around :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> bye all
<prahal_> ok I found the culprit for suspend not working with jaunty on eeepc 900. pm-utils . Any idea how to debug pm-suspend (pm-utils) . The one in intrepid works so it is not a kernel module issue
<prahal_> I mean just downgrading pm-utils in jaunty fix the issue
<BUGabundo> prahal_: there is a wiki page telling you how to debug it!
<BUGabundo> and filling an intial bug is also good, cause it stays in the Dev radar
<BUGabundo> or for other ppl to find it
<prahal_> argh I read the doc provided with the package ... my bad . I just hope it is not like the offline doc . Telling you how to force a module unload (as I tested it is not related) or how to disable specific hooks (without any debugging output from pm-utils telling what s wrong). Thanks
<tretle> is anyone working on monodevelop 2.0 packages for jaunty yet?
<jafa> debugging... is it possible to get the system to log a stack backtrace when an application crashes?
<jafa> by default it seems to log only the ip and sp to /var/log/messages
<charlie-tca> jafa: I think it depends on the application. There is some information here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<jafa> charlie-tca: thanks for the link. I am running the app in gdb but it isn't ideal. This is a custom internet-facing server app that SEGFAULTs every few days. Normally a separate watchdog detects the crash and restarts to minimize downtime. Stopping in gdb adds to the downtime. I was thinking an automatic stack backtrace log would give more information without burning the disk space of a coredump
<charlie-tca> np. I try to help when I can
<emilien> ok iv booted 8.10 live cd and its asking me for password and id but its a live cd ... ?
<stdin> emilien: try user name "ubuntu" and blank password
<emilien> stdin: nope
<stdin> well the default user name of the LiveCD is "ubuntu" and that user has no password, if it's not working then it's a bug
<emilien> stdin; i have a /home from last ubuntu install could be causing conflict ?
<charlie-tca> Perhaps intrepid and blank
<stdin> the LiveCD doesn't mount the hard disk
<charlie-tca> or let it countdown, it is a 10 second count
<emilien> not count down can't see numbers , could be cd defect =( ?
<charlie-tca> Might be, I had one do that, and a reboot fixed it.
<emilien> iv already burned 4 cd today can't seem to get it right always different erro
 * charlie-tca hates when that happens
 * charlie-tca went through 10 one day, 2 burners were bad
<emilien> could be hope not , they are both pretty old
<emilien> i think il just send off for cd , i live in paris will not take to long ?
<prahal_> argh I found out the cullprit for jaunty pm-suspend not working. /var/log/pm-suspend.log is what I was looking after ... there is a new clock hook tat fails as I (and I have not found yet if anybody else have found how to ) don't have the kernel clock interface working for eeepc .
<emilien> ok thanks sent off for cd . thanks for your help
<DanielRM> Anyone here using mpd with Jaunty?
<burner> anyone around who can help me get a background picture for nautilus back?  I'm not sure why it's gone away
<burner> if I drag a color from the "backgrounds and emblems" menu, it works
<burner> but if I drag a pattern, it shows that pattern for a moment and then changes to an all white background.  my icons stay present the whole time
<aboucher> how can i start testing jaunty
<charlie-tca> burner: is that in Jaunty or Intrepid?
<charlie-tca> Might have more luck on #ubuntu
<rww> aboucher: do you have intrepid installed and want to upgrade it to jaunty?
<aboucher> now i want to test jaunty in a vm
<aboucher> i mean no
<rww> aboucher: okay. Go get the Jaunty Alpha 1 CD from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/alpha-1/ . It should install in VirtualBox just fine
<prahal_> burner, take a look at ~/.xsession-errors and if it is truncated (because too big) try pkill nautilus && nautilus ... it takes care of the background
<prahal_> maybe an error will shows up
<burner> charlie-tca: jaunty.  prahal_: i'm checking
<aboucher> what version of linux is jaunty?
<rww> aboucher: 9.04
<rww> aboucher: wait, you mean what version of the linux kernel does it use?
<aboucher> yes
<rww> aboucher: 2.6.28-2
<aboucher> thanks
<burner> nothing in .xsession-errors unfortunately.  this is so weird
<burner> my nautilus respects the color selection... be it solid, gradient or whatever, but I still get nothing as far as a png or jpg goes
<aboucher> !JauntyJackelope
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about JauntyJackelope
<aboucher> !JauntyJackalope
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about JauntyJackalope
<aboucher> !rootkits
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootkits
<aboucher> !VirtualBox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<rww> !jaunty | aboucher
<ubottu> aboucher: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - UDS December 8th-12th in Mountain View, CA, USA - Jaunty doesn't even really exist yet, but join #ubuntu+1 for help and discussion.
<aboucher> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<aboucher> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<rww> aboucher: might be better if you do /msg ubottu !factoid instead of saying !factoid in channel. Ubottu's quite happy to have a private conversation, and it means that everyone else doesn't get your investigative messages :)
#ubuntu+1 2008-12-10
<DanaG> Ooh, finch uses the unicode ☎ for status.
<calc> tytso is here at UDS telling us about ext4 :-)
<calc> now talking about the bugs still in ext4
<RAOF> calc: Oooh.  Any doosies?
<calc> RAOF: some data corruption issues in some cases with sparse files like with bittorrent, bdb, etc
<calc> but they are working on them
<RAOF> Sounds fun!  Every one loves data corruption in their fs :)
<calc> yea, heh
<crimsun> RAOF: what?  no reiserfs on your woody box?
<calc> he also does not recommend mounting ext3 with ext4 driver
<calc> since its not tested well yet
 * RAOF doesn't /have/ a woody box.
<RAOF> Marvelous!
<calc> but it appears that ubuntu will allow installing with ext4 in jaunty but not the default
<calc> so anyone who wants to play with fire can get burned ;-)
<RAOF> Nifty.  It's already possible to format and mount ext4, but a little installer love will let more people get burned!
<calc> yea :)
<calc> there is actually better support for SSD in ext4 also
<calc> it tells the SSD that the block is no longer used so it can reuse it for wear leveling
<karlp> wait not supported? as in i can't ask for help in this channel?
<karlp> or as in not supported for #ubuntu ? (which is obvious)
<karlp> when i start kdm, my usb {keyboard and mouse} are completely unusable
<karlp> but on the console, it's perfectly fine
<karlp> i'll updating+upgrading again
<RAOF> karlp: Sounds like an X input-hotplug issue
<karlp> RAOF: how would i fix it? it worked fine with intrepid and i, out of the blue, decided to update to jaunty, against better judgement
<RAOF> It'd be useful to see your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<RAOF> And your xorg.conf while you're at it.
<karlp> grep '(EE)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log outputs just: (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<karlp> ah, but the WW is where it's out
<karlp> for some reason it disables it
<karlp> AllowEmptyInput is on
<karlp> serverflags section... going to change it to false
<karlp> rather add it to say it's false
<karlp> i didn't add that in but i suspect the update must have
<RAOF> The actual files would be useful :)
<RAOF> pastebinit can be your friend.
<karlp> yeah, well i sort of half-asked the question. i'm going to try to figure it out first before i bother you further
<karlp> i just expected it's a package problem and didn't even think it could be a configuration file issue
<karlp> i guess technically the configuration file is part of the package....
<RAOF> Ish.  It's a bit tricky.
<karlp> man, you ubuntu devs are insane. working non-stop... i just updated less than 5 minutes ago and it's already got more than a few megabytes worth of updates grabbed
<karlp> fixed it :D
<karlp> later
<histo> think flash 64bit will maek it in to juanty?
<rww> histo: it's in jaunty. It's just broken right now due to a bug involving a missing copy of libuuid1
<histo> ahh Haven't yet installed jaunty maybe on a virtual machine for testing .
<andersk> No, that's 32-bit flash with nspluginwrapper that's broken by the libuuid1 bug.
<andersk> Adobe released a native 64-bit plugin that hasn't made it into Jaunty yet.
<rww> andersk: oh, really? huh, i need to keep up better with my non-free stuff
<andersk> http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2008/11/now_supporting_16_exabytes.html
<rww> heh, interestinfg
<stdin> it's pre-release, so it won't be in jaunty until it's officially released
<BUGabundo_work> I know this is stupid to ask
<BUGabundo_work> but did any one here installed todays KDEPIM updates?
<BUGabundo_work> humm even with a Nvidia Compiz efects seem slow and dragging!
<lemonade_> which effects?
<BUGabundo_work> several... windows transition, cube, etc
<BUGabundo_work> and you lemonade?
<Le-Chuck_ITA1> Hi there. I am testing jaunty and I noticed that the upgraded xorg and kernel are much slower than the ones provided on the cds. Is this considered normal or is it a bug? Moreover, I can use the previous kernel but how can I revert to the xorg that is provided on the cds'
<Le-Chuck_ITA1> ?
<BUGabundo_work> hi Le-Chuck_ITA1
<BUGabundo_work> I mention exactly that today here in the #
<Le-Chuck_ITA1> very good so it's not only my problem
<BUGabundo_work> my guess: it aint finned tuned yet
<Le-Chuck_ITA1> is it fundamentally newer than the xorg on the cds?
<Le-Chuck_ITA1> cd
<Le-Chuck_ITA1> A question to everybody: is it actually feasible to install some snapshotting system (LVM snapshots???) and then just try to upgrade, and revert if something goes wrong? What are the practical problems?
<BUGabundo_work> I don't understand your question
<BUGabundo_work> Le-Chuck_ITA1: most of the people here are at UDS-Jaunty
<Le-Chuck_ITA1> BUGabundo_work: it seems to me that the version of xorg on the jaunty alpha1 image is faster than the one
<BUGabundo_work> so don't count on getting much atteion
<Le-Chuck_ITA1> ok so the simplest question is: "is the version on the installation cd faster for you?"
<BUGabundo_work> do know
<BUGabundo_work> I've been using jaunty eversince the tool chains were open
<Le-Chuck_ITA1> yes and was it faster then?
<IdleOne> Le-Chuck_ITA1, best thing would be to run new "snapshots" in VM and see if it works for you but I am not sure that is what you want
<Le-Chuck_ITA1> IdleOne: hmm I would not test hardware drivers then
<Le-Chuck_ITA1> well, I will reinstall hardy for now :)
<BUGabundo_work> why not ibex?
<Le-Chuck_ITA1> BUGabundo_work: actually I wanted to say intrepid, I already have hardy which is the latest version that works well
<Le-Chuck_ITA1> intrepid was my "beta testing"
<BUGabundo_work> ibex is the latest stable version
<BUGabundo_work> jaunty is development
<Le-Chuck_ITA1> Yes I know, but it does not work so well for me in some respect :)
<BUGabundo_work> file bugs for it!
<BUGabundo_work> let the devs know about them
<Le-Chuck_ITA1> BUGabundo_work: I have a hundred of open bugs :P
<Le-Chuck_ITA1> but if they aren't closed I can't work well, you know. In any case I am using ibex on two other machines where it's just working fine
 * Le-Chuck_ITA1 thinks usb-creator is a great tool
<Le-Chuck_ITA1> BUGabundo_work: do you remember if the system was faster when you started using jaunty?
<BUGabundo_work> humm
<BUGabundo_work> back then the nvidia driver didn't work
<BUGabundo_work> so I can compare my experince with Compiz
<BUGabundo_work> which is the single thing that I find slower!
<Le-Chuck_ITA1> BUGabundo_work: I thought so but also using metacity X is slo
<Le-Chuck_ITA1> w
<Le-Chuck_ITA1> the rest of the system is very fast especially if compared to hardy
<Le-Chuck_ITA1> but it's time to reboot now :) I just upgraded some X libraries
<Le-Chuck_ITA1> bye and see you
<FFForever> how bad do things get broken =D
<FFForever> any news on but 272247 and jaunty?
<ikonia> FFForever check the bug report in stead of asking someone to check it for you
<ikonia> FFForever: you know the bug report so look it up
<FFForever> ikonia, i did look it up there is nothing that says it still affects jaunty or not =( ive been reading it over and over =(
<ikonia> possibly because it doesn't or it would be logged, or maybe it's not been tested on jaunty yet as it's still in heavey flux
<ikonia> FFForever: it's not going to say "doesn't effect jaunty" it will only say "does effect jaunty" if it does
<FFForever> how stable is jaunty i know there are package problems but they normally get cleared up in a day or 2 right?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> they don't get cleared up in a day or two
<ikonia> it's in a state of flux
<ikonia> could work today, break tommorow, broke for a week, fixed for 2 days, broke for a day etc - it's unknown
<FFForever> how long normally till ubuntu+1 reaches some sort of beta/stableness?
<BUGabundo_work> eheh FFForever only one week past release!
<BUGabundo_work> LOL
<ikonia> when the "beta" or Release candidate are out
<FFForever> BUGabundo_work, lol....
<genii> I wonder why people run pre-releases of intermediate versions anyhow
<genii> (as main OS, not on seaparete partition or sandboxed somehow)
<BUGabundo_work> genii: Full Time testing??
<ikonia> genii: because they are foolish
<BUGabundo_work> oh come on ikonia... didn't expect that from you!
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> BUGabundo_work: people running development releases and expecting it to work or not break as their main OS are being foolish
<ikonia> more so when the releases are not even at a beta stage
<BUGabundo_work> hey...
<BUGabundo_work> that's another thing!
<BUGabundo_work> I know that running alpha it can and WILL break...
<ikonia> that's what I said, it's a foolish thing to do
<BUGabundo_work> no
<ikonia> BUGabundo_work: I didn't say you, I said people who run it as a main release
<BUGabundo_work> what you said is that running it is foolish
<ikonia> you've been quite open that you'll happy trash and burn your builds
<BUGabundo_work> eheh
<ikonia> BUGabundo_work: in response to genii's comment
<ikonia> which I have just clarified
<BUGabundo_work> I run it, I know they break
<BUGabundo_work> I help fixing
<ikonia> I didn't say you -
<ikonia> I've just clarified
<BUGabundo_work> and make every release a little bit better for those using a stable!
<genii> I did qualify "as their main OS"  etc
<BUGabundo_work> I know from experience that any MAJOR changes/fix must be done before beta
<genii> I like to have a separate partition for dev releases, myself
<BUGabundo_work> complaining that "oh my Ubuntu has this bug" two weeks after Release will do no good
<BUGabundo_work> genii: it is MY MAIN and ONLY OS on my laptop!
<genii> BUGabundo_work: You live dangerously :)
<BUGabundo_work> if it breaks, I just boot via network to a daily or stable release!
<BUGabundo_work> or if without network, liveUSB
<BUGabundo_work> been doing so ever since I started using ubuntu full time
<BUGabundo_work> with 6.10 alpha6 or something
<BUGabundo_work> tried 6.06 and it missed something so I just dist upgraded!
<BUGabundo_work> won't stay on stable more then a few weeks
<BUGabundo_work> usually by alpha 1 or 2, I'm using the devel version
<BUGabundo_work> it feels strange not having HUGE amounts of updates!
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<genii> BUGabundo_work: Your average user has no clue of network booting or so on (or even "backups", depressingly), and so it always amazes me when someone is using it as their main desktop and then so surprised when suddenly something makes it inoperable
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<BUGabundo_work> I know
<BUGabundo_work> I guess I been doing this for so long that I don't even bother
<BUGabundo_work> and I know my ways around
 * BUGabundo_work reminds ikonia that some day we will have to try that kdepim compile
<ikonia> BUGabundo_work: happy to do so
<ikonia> BUGabundo_work: the cmake method is new to me so I'm interested
<BUGabundo_work> but not today
<BUGabundo_work> I'm super huber late for group work!
<BUGabundo_work> maybe tomorrow
<BUGabundo_work> if I have some free time here at work
<BUGabundo_work> and you are available
<BUGabundo_work> I'll ping you
<raymears> hi everyone. here's a kubuntu related question, if i may: is there any possibility of using the plasmoids from jaunty (beta) - which i've installed alongside intrepid -  in intrepid?
<ikonia> raymears: nope
<ikonia> raymears: don't swap distro packages
<raymears> ikonia: damn and blast. ok. 'keep it clean' seems to be the motto here. another question: where can i find the source code of the plasmoids included in jaunty beta? i tried kde-look, websvn.kde.org and google... and found nothing.
<ikonia> raymears: pull it out otf the jaunty repo
<raymears> ikonia: you mean download the deb and extract things out of it?
<ikonia> raymearchange your repo to the jaunty one, do apt-get source $package
<ikonia> change the repo back
<ikonia> diry but gives you the exact jaunty source package
<raymears> heh. didn't think of that. any chance of breaking plasma?
<raymears> now that i think of it.. no
<raymears> stupid question. thanks
<DanaG> grargh, Catalyst 8.12 doesn't work with Jaunty, either.
<naught1017> anyone know what version of kdebase the jaunty alpha 1 ISO has on it?
<naught1017> and there are no kubuntu dailies now? none since 3 weeks ago?
<naught1017> maybe alternate will have to do :)
<naught1017> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/ < what does "ports" mean?
<naught1017> nm
<DanaG> !find gnomeapplet.so
<ubottu> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=gnomeapplet.so&mode=&suite=jaunty&arch=any
<DanaG> "A required python module is missing! No module named gnomeapplet"
<DanaG> yeah... file is missing.
<DanaG> Time for me to file a bug, I guess.
<DanaG>  dpkg -S gnomeapplet.so           --           dpkg: *gnomeapplet.so* not found.
<DanaG> In fact.. a LOT of files are missing.
#ubuntu+1 2008-12-11
<DanaG> Oh yeah, if I try to use fglrx and the old libdri, I get a kernel panic.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f3f30dab7
<Volkodav> http://pastebin.com/m125dc6c6
<Volkodav> any idea what''s up?
<Volkodav> can't get to Jaunty
<_Zeus_> anyone else have busted flash in 9.04?
<_Zeus_> just checking if this is known
<andersk> _Zeus_: If this is amd64, see bug #298611.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 298611 in ia32-libs "ia32-libs 2.7ubuntu1 missing libuuid.so.1, breaks flash" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298611
<_Zeus_> that did it, thanks.  don't know why i hadn't seen it before
<emet> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in jaunty
<emet> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-dfsg-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 6136 kB, installed size 20716 kB
<ikonia> !give a test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give a test
<ikonia> cool
<recon69> hi all, Not exactly in the right place but what some help tring to track down a kernel panic in 8.04, just want to know how to turn on debugging in the kernel, thought here was a good place to ask.
<BUGabundo_work> recon69: #ubuntu and #ubuntu-kernel
<recon69> ﻿BUGabundo_work: thx, I'll go give ﻿#ubuntu-kernel a try
<joaopinto> hi
<marijus> hello, did anyone have success with dri2 using the xorg-edgers ppa?
<marijus> using intel i915 of course...
<DBO> is GEM and DRI2 support going to be in jaunty?
#ubuntu+1 2008-12-12
<linuxman410> i have a question about video
<linuxman410> i turned off computer and back on and now all i have is 640x480 resoultion
<linuxman410> i turned off computer and back on and now all i have is 640x480 resoultion
<linuxman410> anyone have any ideas how to fix
<MAXI-MUM> hey guys i read an article about that windows 7 is far faster than windows vista that is already faster than ubuntu on high end machines !!! is that true?
<MAXI-MUM> and i realy hate ubuntu because firefox always crash on youtube
<MAXI-MUM> and my boot time suck
<MAXI-MUM> but it has a good memory usage apart from 83 mb used by nautilus to just view my desktop
<MAXI-MUM> ubuntu is great if it has a better theme and tweak memory usage and boot timwe
<charlie-tca> Jaunty Question: Finally got an alternate cd image that loaded. If /home/$USER is carried forward, the user can be added!
<charlie-tca> */can/can not
<RAOF> I'm not sure I can parse the question out of that.
<RAOF> What is it that you're actually asking?
<charlie-tca> The user does not currently exist, but /home/$USER does. Trying to add the user generates an error that home directory exists.
<charlie-tca> Sorry, question got lost. Is this a known bug?
<RAOF> Hm.  I don't know, acutally.
<charlie-tca> Any way to add the user if /home/$USER exists?
<RAOF> Move /home/$USER away, create the user, copy it back?
<RAOF> That's a bit problematic really; there's no guarantee that the newly-created user has the same UID as the old one, so permissions may well be messed up.
<charlie-tca> Yeah, looks like it. There is an old Hardy alpha4 bug on the same thing bug 190815
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190815 in gnome-system-tools "[users-admin]cannot create user when the /home directory already exist" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190815
<charlie-tca> RAOF: Might be, but I have been doing it since 6.06
<maek> can anyone tell me if jaunty has the pkg xcb-util please?
<RAOF> maek: /msg ubottu !find xcb-util
<maek> RAOF: thanks much :)
<RAOF> Hm.  Seems ubottu's on holiday.  I can't find it in Jaunty, no.  What is it?
<maek> RAOF: its bindings for X11 C development needed to compile awesome wm
<nhandler> packages.ubuntu.com also doesn't produce any results for it
<maek> nhandler: thanks
<genii> !info libxcb1-dev jaunty
<ubottu> libxcb1-dev (source: libxcb): X C Binding, development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1-1.1 (jaunty), package size 65 kB, installed size 664 kB
<RAOF> Right; that's the core xcb bindings.
<maek> these are i think as the name says utilitys for handing cut and paste
<maek> thanks all for the help.
<maek> I lied, its the replacement for xlib xcb, supposed to make it fast. just reading this I dont know what im talking about.
<RAOF> Aaah.  xcb-misc isn't packaged as that; it's split out into its component bindings.
<RAOF> You probably want libxcb-icccm0-dev
<maek> RAOF: thanks, ill install that and try to compile
<maek> I appreciate the help.
<RAOF> Generally, running awesome's configure script should tell you the pkg-config files it's after; it'll say something like "xcb-icccm xcb-event xcb-whatever", and you want to apt-file search for xcb-icccm.pc.
<genii> Interesting. http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/jaunty/xcb-util   reports it exists
<RAOF> Right.  That's the source package that builds libxcb-event, libxcb-icccm, etc.
<maek> genii: yeah, thats what I came in here to ask, I found a post that said it was built for jaunty
<genii> maek: According to the site an Intrepid version exists also
<genii> They both seem to be from git, not regular repos
<maek> genii: it sas the following binary pkgs are build from this source pkg, does that mean they just use it only to build the regular .debs?
<genii> maek: It means it's a source package. So it compiles. What it compiles into binaries (not deb files) is what is in the list
<maek> genii: thanks.
<genii> maek: np
<maek> so it would be the same as doing a git checkout and building it my self? or will using that src pkg provied some dpkg/apt interface to the stuff installed?
<genii> maek: Yes, git checkout and build. No dpkg interface unless you do checkinstall or such to build a deb when you compile it
<maek> genii: thanks.
<RAOF> maek: I think you're a bit confused.
<RAOF> You don't need to touch the xcb-misc source package; it's not useful for you.
<maek> RAOF: thats a polite understatement
<genii> maek: What is it that you perceive to be requiring it for?
<maek> RAOF: except that the install instructions say to git checkout and build the xcb-util pkgs from freedesktop.org
<RAOF> Awesome doesn't need the xcb-misc library, because it doesn't exist.  xcb-misc is a collection of smaller libraries, which our source package splits into their own binary package.
<maek> for awesome wm, just following the ubuntu install guide, except its for hardy, so I was just hopping maybe intrepid had this pkg
<maek> RAOF: ah, understood now. thank you.
<genii> RAOF: I did notice that the entire list it compiles is available when I apt-cache search
<maek> or jaunty, after I saw int mentioned in a search
<RAOF> awesome _actually_ needs one or more of the libraries that is bundled in xcb-misc.  They're called 'libxcb-$STUFF-dev'.  Examples of $STUFF are: event, icccm, render, etc.
<maek> RAOF: yeah and based on that libxcb-iccm0-dev pkg you told me to install it installed all the event iccm render etc etc stuff
<RAOF> So, basically, you want to run awesome's ./configure script, which will hopefully tell you what it needs.
<maek> it shows up in dpkg -l but awesomes make is still whining.
<RAOF> Can you pastebin the full output of ./configure?
<maek> RAOF: they use cmake so I *think* make is also doing the equiv of ./configure
<maek> let me pastie, thanks!
<maek> RAOF: http://pastebin.com/m6d485bb0
<maek> oh, maybe im the worst person ever
<maek> >= 0.3.0
<maek> these are all 0.2
<maek> sorry to have wasted your time
<maek> thanks for the hand holding and such.
<RAOF> Oooh, so they are.  It needs a newer version of those libs; thus you _will_ have to check out xcb-misc from git.
<maek> RAOF: ok thanks. how do you do the underline?
<maek> oh, _
<RAOF> IRC psueudo-formatting FTW!
<maek> :)
<maek> one last question and ill stop abusing this channel. is there a way to tell the compile options for a given pkg?
<RAOF> You mean, package in Ubuntu?  Not particularly easily, no.
<maek> RAOF: ok thanks
<RAOF> You can go to the source package's page on launchpad, and go to the buildlog, and hunt for CFLAGS or whatever :)
<maek> blah, awesome built, ill just assume cario has the proper things compiled in
<RAOF> Quite likely.
<Hew> When will http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/ be updated to track the Jaunty development releases? There needs to be somewhere to point new testing users, rather than finding isos for them individually.
<Vahids> i need a command for restart my pci card, without restart Computer
<Vahids> ??
<Vahids> is this exist ???
<nblracer> howdy
<BUGabundo_work> hi nblracer
<nblracer> looking for some/advices
<BUGabundo_work> shoot
<nblracer> my mobo just died, i was using a raid 0 array
<nblracer> i can not find a replacment motherboard
<nblracer> with the same raid controllor
<BUGabundo_work> ah ah
<BUGabundo_work> so?
<nblracer> can i use mdadm to rebuild it?
<BUGabundo_work> I don't know!
<BUGabundo_work> raid aint my field
<BUGabundo_work> you are better trying for help at #ubuntu-server
<nblracer> will try
<BUGabundo_work> okay
<BUGabundo_work> let us know how it when
<BUGabundo_work> I'm always curious to learn a bit more
<nblracer> rgr
<nblracer> when i mount a drives does it write at all to the drive
<nblracer> and is there a way to mount a drive in like a read only state
<Hew> nblracer: you can mount read-only with the -r option for mount, see man mount
<nblracer> thanks
<nblracer> thats should help, this away i can mess around a bit with out the drives getting screwed up
<nblracer> hew, but doesn't ubuntu auto mount drives at start up?
<BUGabundo_work> humm
<BUGabundo_work> won't mounting both disk separeted be of no used?
<nblracer> yes
<BUGabundo_work> I don't think it automounts RAID volumes
<nblracer> but im going to play around with mdadm
<Hew> nblracer: "auto mount" is performed based on your /etc/fstab, make sure you remove/comment out relevant lines
<nblracer> it is a softweare base raid system
<BUGabundo_work> but were the disks in strip or mirror?
<Hew> nblracer: and if you're trying to recover a RAID 0 array, I wouldn't be mounting them until you have the right controller
<nblracer> strip
<BUGabundo_work> yeah for strip you will need MD working
<BUGabundo_work> nothing yet on #u-server?
<nblracer> i was going to use software raid, i cant find the same mobo oir even one close whith the correct chip
<nblracer> no
 * Hew is pleased he has got over RAID :P
<nblracer> and really it not a ubuntu question, i just know there is always smart people in here
<nblracer> but you think that will work hew? has anyone done this before
<BUGabundo_work> I tried it once
<BUGabundo_work> after using clonezilla to backup 2 striped disks
<BUGabundo_work> but never manage to make it work again
<Hew> nblracer: Done what? I don't have experience with software RAID. If the question is you have an array created with a hardware controller and you want to recover it with a software controller, then I think the answer is no.
<Hew> nblracer: Do you have a backup of the data, or is it your only copy?
<nblracer> my back up server, was not correctly synced up
<nblracer> so no
<nblracer> :(
<Hew> nblracer: I think the only solution is to find the same hardware controller, unfortunately
<Hew> Personally, this is why I avoid RAID. The risks and consequences outweigh the benefits, at least for me.
<nblracer> this happen last weekend, and i have been searching the net
<nblracer> i only found one replacement m0bo and they are charging 2X as much as i paid for it 7 years
<nblracer> i think my next machine will be a raid5, or raid0 again just with OS and software, no personal data
<nblracer> i realy like the faster read and write speeds it made all the difference for me
<nblracer> specialty with video editing and capturing
<BUGabundo_work> nblracer: humm SSD then?! lol
<Hew> I can't wait until SSDs become mainstream :D
<nblracer> i thought SSD would be faster then what they are
<nblracer> if i remember right a WD raptor is faster then the average SSD
<BUGabundo_work> come on!!! it's a raptor... LOL
<nblracer> but it has moving parts ( well at 10,000 rpm) lol
<loic-m> nblracer, don't give up on recovering your raid. It's not the same, but I remember 15 years ago when a distribution botched my mbr and overlaped to another partition on the hd, everybody on the net said it was impossible. I really needed the data, and eventually found the solution on an obscure page. Nowadays it's trivial, there's even programs to do that automagically. I would be surprised if some firms didn't offer the service for a cost, and of a
<loic-m> firm can do it, anybody can do it.
<loic-m> s/of a/if a
<nblracer> thats what i say
<loic-m> If you really need your raid now but can wait to recover the data, just a dd of the partitions and you'll try to recover that when you'll have a few hours/days to spend looking on the net
<BUGabundo_work> as long as you have the data
<nblracer> but i went around to a few locol computer shopes for advice, and that was scary
<BUGabundo_work> I guess you can use software to scrape it ...
<loic-m> Never trust a computer shop.
<BUGabundo_work> plus, most of them don't know GNU/Linux
<nblracer> 1/2 don't know what a raid was, the other did not know the servirity of the problem, and thought i could connect to any raid controllor and that it will auto rebuild and work
<BUGabundo_work> LOL
<BUGabundo_work> well, they ARE trying to help
<BUGabundo_work> eheh
<loic-m> The other solution is to find a friend with the same controller, or if you're desesperate by the mobo and resell it (or send it back if you can, but that's borderline)
<BUGabundo_work> I would dd the disk to images, make an extra set of backups, and start trying to scrape the data!
<BUGabundo_work> I have no idea, but can MD even be used to mount that=
<BUGabundo_work> ?
<nblracer> to me there is something wrong with me paying $450 for a 7 yeat old mobo, for a computer i'm ready to replaces
<loic-m> how can a mobo cost that much? It's dual socket?
<nblracer> no
<nblracer> i paid 200 for it new
<nblracer> it is a asus p4t533
<nblracer> has rdram though
<loic-m> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ASUS-P4T533-C-Motherboard-850e-SOCKET-478-FSB533-400_W0QQitemZ180309865342QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item180309865342&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177
<nblracer> not c
<nblracer> c has no raid on it
 * genii sips and thinks about RamBus
<nblracer> rambus sucks
<nblracer> worst move i made in building this system
<loic-m> is the southbridge responsible for the raid, or is it a special chipset?
<nblracer> or it was way ahaed of it time
<nblracer> spechail chip
<nblracer> promise pdc20276
<nblracer> do you think this will help?
<nblracer> http://linux-raid.osdl.org/index.php/Permute_array.pl
<loic-m> as said, people on a -server ml (even generic, or linux related) would know better, but possibly contacting asus or the raid chipset maker would tell you if some newer chipsets are bw compatible
<nblracer> i called asus and they said my best luck would to find a replacment mobo
<loic-m> I don't have a clue. I don't know perl, and never had to use a raid. It seems more for people that forgot how their raid was assembled, I expect you remember that (especialy with only two drives)
<loic-m> they didn't try really hard...
<nblracer> but i will call promise now
<nblracer> well in building this array, i only had three options AV, desktop, server
<loic-m> Email them. You never get anybody on a phone.
<loic-m> they must have documented what it translates to in raid terms, and they'll know if they use the same on newer chips.
<nblracer> or tell me the strip sizes and offsets if any
<nblracer> blah to early
<nblracer> got to wait a few hours
<nblracer> this looks hopefull http://man-wiki.net/index.php/8:mdadm#ASSEMBLE_MODE
<nblracer> I realy should DD a copy  but dont have a big enough harddrive laying around
<BUGabundo_work> time to spend some money in buying one?
<BUGabundo_work> clonezilla does a great job compressing them
<loic-m> mdadm seems limited to software raid, so I don't know. A DD depends on the value of what you have - if it represents years of work, it's worth it, considering since it will be your first time attempting that there's good chances you'll mess up at least part of it.
<loic-m> http://recovery-review.com/unformat-tools/diskinternals-raid-recovery.html shows that it's possible even for hw raid, you only have to learn how to do that with Linux. Then write a good howto on ubuntu wiki...
<nblracer> could i buy a huge drive, partion it in 3 places. one for drive a, another drive B, and the third  is where i can try to merge A and B
<nblracer> here is another revovery tool
<nblracer> http://www.runtime.org/raid.htm
<nblracer> only they were open source....
<loic-m> I think with a third disk, you just plug your two disks that were in the raid, but plug them as individual disks, mount them read-only and use a software to recover the data.
<nblracer> so do DD each drive that was on the raid
<nblracer> `````````````````woops
<nblracer> dont i ment to say
<loic-m> With a third disk, no DD is necessary, but you need a program that will try to recover the data. DD is only good if you want to reuse the two drives immediatly and save the data recovery for latter
<loic-m> but you should also definitely try with promise to see if their dedicated raid cards could do the job - that way you keep using the same raid without modifications (even though I'd rather run software raid than hw)
<nblracer> loic-m: just got of the phone with promise
<loic-m> and?
<nblracer> get there raid controllor
<nblracer> it should work
<nblracer> he said it might be possable to do it with softweare, but it not worth the time
<loic-m> it's worth the time if you can make it your job ;) or if you want to document it for others. But (even though I'd like to see a good howto for Linux) getting a controller is cheap, and you can reuse it on a new computer. Nice to know it's compatible, I can't remember the number of time I hear of people with hw raid that go and track an identical mb for a high cost.
<nblracer> only problem is he sugested one that was ata133 and another that was ata100
<nblracer> he thought what i had was ata100, but i just looked in The Man. it is ata133
<nblracer> should i pay the extra money for ata133? i know my drives support it
<loic-m> that's up to you. I've gone sata looong ago and wouldn't want to switch back. For someone that bought a RAMBUS mb, you seem to chose your technology wisely ;)
<loic-m> btw, a recent sata hd would output over 100MB/s on a first partition that would match the size of your raid, all with an access time that could be close to half your average. Get your data out the cheapest way possible, and with the savings get a good sata drive.
<nblracer> i agree
<nblracer> i just a referbished ata133 one
<nblracer> get my data back, and build a new rig with the core I7
<nblracer> what is a good recomended softweare to play music and videio from my ipod in ubuntu
<nblracer> gtkpod? or is there a better plugin for Rhythmbox?
<ikonia> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Spencerical> is there a name for Ubuntu I.+? I.+? Yet?
<Spencerical> sorry k
<charlie-tca> Spencerical: Are you asking about Intrepid + 1 name?
<admin_masu3701> hello
<charlie-tca> hello
<admin_masu3701> i install dual boot ubuntu and windowns
<Spencerical> charlie-tca, no, Jaunty +1
<admin_masu3701> when i boot into windowns it wont boot all the way
<admin_masu3701> it stop at some point and say need to restor system
<charlie-tca> Spencerical: I don´t think it has been selected yet. Don't they decide during UDS?
<charlie-tca> admin_masu3701: What point did it stop? did it get to the login window? Did you see the splash screen?
<Spencerical> charlie-tca: I wouldn't know...
<charlie-tca> Spencerical: me too. I just do not think they picked it yet.
<Spencerical> ok
<admin_masu3701> charlie-tca: no it didnt get to the login
<charlie-tca> Was this the first boot after installation?
<admin_masu3701> charlie-tca: it stops just before that and say Recovery center
<admin_masu3701> says: Choose a program
<admin_masu3701> Windows system Restore
<admin_masu3701> hardware diagnosics
<admin_masu3701> Restore C: Drive
<admin_masu3701> REscue Data
<charlie-tca> What is the last thing you did to the system? Is this right after installing Ubuntu?
<admin_masu3701> after install in did a sudo /atc/grub/boot/menu... and # commented out stuff that i didnt want to appear
<admin_masu3701> just left ubuntun and windows
<charlie-tca> I think you should comment it back and see if it will boot windows.
<admin_masu3701> ok
<admin_masu3701> let me try
<admin_masu3701> charlie-tca: i did uncommanded thm out but still facing the same issue
<charlie-tca> Maybe one of these will help. I have not run windows since 3.1 myself. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<admin_masu3701> i cant play vedeos on youtube says i need to install flash
<admin_masu3701> can somone tell me how to install flash on ubuntu?
<Frijolie> i've got a broken package on Jaunty and I can't seem to get it fixed...
<Frijolie> any suggestions?
<admin_masu3701> can play videos..do anyone know what i need to do?
<admin_masu3701> cant play vidoes on youtube..do anybody know what the problem may be?
<Frijolie> may not have flash installed?
<admin_masu3701> Frijolie: how to i install it?
<Frijolie> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<admin_masu3701> Frijolie: i run into an erro message
<nikolam> admin_masu3701, 32bit or 64bit? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772490
#ubuntu+1 2008-12-13
<Nicola> anyone having problems with there intel chipset
<DanaG> Anyone else unable to use fglrx on Jaunty?
<DanaG> I get either a failure to start X, due to missing symbol.... or a kernel panic.
<DanaG> And it's a panic so bad that it re-panics when it tries to blink the caps-lock LED, it seems. =P
<WelshDragon> \o/
<ruyi7952> hello all!
<ruyi7952> I finded  in 9.04 fglrx it
<ruyi7952> I finded  in 9.04 fglrx 8.12(8.561)but  it's can't support 3D,only for 2D supporting.
<ruyi7952> 9.04 it's whit out any opengl  ............ in glxinfo
<ruyi7952> ruyi7952@Dell-laptop-D610:~$ glxinfo
<ruyi7952> name of display: :0.0
<ruyi7952> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<ruyi7952>   Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)
<ruyi7952>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<ruyi7952>   Serial number of failed request:  12
<ruyi7952>   Current serial number in output stream:  12
<bazhang> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bazhang> ruyi7952, ^^
<ruyi7952> 啊。。。
<ruyi7952> 你能用中文交流吗？
<bazhang> !cn | ruyi7952 you are in those channels already
<ubottu> ruyi7952 you are in those channels already: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ruyi7952> ................... you are a bot?
<bazhang> ruyi7952, no
<bazhang> ruyi7952, you are in #ubuntu-tw and #ubuntu-cn already
<KEBA> hello
<bazhang> ruyi7952, that is where to speak Chinese ; here is English only
<ruyi7952> i can't find any help form tw and cn
<KEBA> are in the alpha any really new things?
<ruyi7952> kubuntu 9.04 alpha 1
<ruyi7952> bazhang your are chinese???
<ruyi7952> who have fglrx 8.12 and ati X** card in 9.04??
<tta_> anyone has idea about atheros wireless module ath5k when to suspect it to land in JJ?
<Volkodav> http://pastebin.com/m125dc6c6  anybody has an idea of what's the problem may be?
<gimpscape> hi
<gimpscape> is it possible to scroll window down/up with mouse wheel under metacity?
<gimpscape> I know that xfwm4 from xfce can do this, but I don't know how to configure it under metacity
 * DanaG is actually downgrading from Jaunty back to Intrepid.  I know it's ill-advised... but I'm daring -- and perhaps a bit masochist, when it comes to computers.
<lemonade> I tried once to upgrade (or downgrade - depends who you ask) from debian to ubuntu
<lemonade> it didn't go that well... :)
<RyeBrye> I've got a motherboard with onboard audio that has drivers in 2.6.28 but not in 2.6.27 - is there an easy way to use a prebuilt kernel from jaunty on ibex?
<RyeBrye> I've been building my own kernel with the patches that are in 2.6.28 applied to my 2.6.27 sources - but this is kind of a pain to do
<RyeBrye> I'm not against running my system on the alpha of Jaunty - I can probably help make sure certain things are stable in it and contribute feedback / patches for some of the hardware I have - is there a way to do an upgrade to it at this point?
<vega> RyeBrye: "sudo update-manager -d" i would presume
<RyeBrye> cool. I'll try that
<vega> that should give you "new distribution release 9.04 is available"
<WelshDragon> DanaG, how'd the downgrade go? x)
<DanaG> It worked, after some force-depends and force-overwrites.
<DanaG> Dependencies are written for upgrades, but downgrades are not a supported path.
<WelshDragon> oooo =) And i was always told it wasn't possible ><
<DanaG> It's possible.... but it's definitely ill-advised.
<WelshDragon> Do you know what they decided on ext4 at the UDS?
<RyeBrye> What was it that caused you to need to downgrade?
<DanaG> I have no involvement, and I've been busy for the last half-week or so.
 * RyeBrye is thinking of jumping to Jaunty today
<DanaG> fglrx was broken (as in, kernel panic or just X not starting).
<RyeBrye> Ah.
<DanaG> New version of libdrm broke things, but when I just downgraded that one library, it caused a nice kernel panic.
<WelshDragon> DanaG, Do you only have one machine?
<DanaG> Yeah, only one worth using.
<WelshDragon> ah, heh
<DanaG> Eeenteresting... I just efi-booted.
<DanaG> Can't use fglrx with it, though... and vga console thinks it's an EGA console.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/fc4d8ef5
<DanaG> Oh, now I have EFI boot AND fglrx.
<DanaG> Spiffy.
<DanaG> I wonder what benefit efi booting actually gives.... anything?
#ubuntu+1 2008-12-14
<kniolet> i dunno but its a pain in the ass lol and you can only have 4 partitions :-/
<DanaG> Actually, with GPT, that's not true, I believe.
<DanaG> So, the HP Elitebook laptops might make a good tool to test EFI.
<BlueColibri> can somebody help me i get Gnome-WARNING **: invalid gnome config path '=/section/key' when installing applications and other warnings
<tretle> packagekit-gstreamer rocks, hope packagekit makes it into ubuntu in 9.10
<cousteau> when will the LiveCD be out?
<bazhang> April 2009
<cousteau> no, I mean, an alpha or beta
<cousteau> there are only alternate and server cds now
<mgolisch> can jaunty be installed using one of the iso images?
<mgolisch> it seems to fail for me
<mgolisch> it allways wants a package mirror and then sais its invalid
<ikonia> maybe that mirror is invalid, have you checked it ?
<admin_masu3701> how to add a user to group?
<SwedeMike> edit /etc/group and add the user to the group
<admin_masu3701> swedeMike: i dont have /etc/group
<admin_masu3701> i mean i see my user name in the file like : mchris:x:1000:
<admin_masu3701> but cant save a file into a dir that has 755 for permission
<SwedeMike> do you see the group when you run "groups" in a shell?
<alex_mayorga> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<alex_mayorga> is there a livecd already? I need to see if bug 146706is still around
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 146706 in xorg-server "[Hardy] Live cd graphics fail with nvidia geforce4 440 go " [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146706
<alex_mayorga> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<alex_mayorga> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<charlie-tca> alex_mayorga: I don´t think the daily images are useable yet for the live cd. What about using the intrepid live cd?
<DanaG> !find decoration.h
<ubottu> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=decoration.h&mode=&suite=jaunty&arch=any
<alex_mayorga> charlie-tca, Intrepid final CDs shipped with that bug on them
<charlie-tca> I see
<alex_mayorga> so the ISO at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ is not functional?
<charlie-tca> I don´t know. Xubuntu daily livecd is non functional right now. I have not tried Ubuntu
<alex_mayorga> I'll try the iso on a virtual box
#ubuntu+1 2009-12-09
<T_UNIX> xorg says it loads the fglrxdrm, fails to load the ati and then loads vesa
<T_UNIX> well, I'll give the radeon driver another try
<bjsnider> not happy with the macos?
<DanaG> argh, radeonhd is old, basically... use radeon, instead!
<DanaG> WHY, oh why, do people still use radeonhd?
<DanaG> (Aside from the very specific case of hdmi audio)
<CosmiChaos> whats the status of alpha 1?
<yofel> CosmiChaos: X: read topic. Kubuntu: kde beta packages still not ready for upgrades
<T_UNIX> hm.. when I only add a device section to xorg.conf start of X fails due to "low resolution".
<CosmiChaos> i always prefered gnome ;)
<T_UNIX> only works again if I delete the xorg.conf again
<yofel> CosmiChaos: well, I'm a kde guy, dunno about gnome, but I think gnome is pretty stable right now
<CosmiChaos> sounds nice
<CosmiChaos> i read about performance lossen on new  kernel due to ext4 probs
<yofel> well, according to phoronix, lucid is pretty slow, but at least for me it works fine
<yofel> well, most of the time
<T_UNIX> any suggestions to get radeon driver working?
<T_UNIX> instead of vesa?
<DanaG> kde4 has broken power management, for me.
<DanaG> No brightness hotkeys, for one.
<DanaG> It also ignores power button, sleep button, and display-switch button.
<DanaG> And lock-workstation button.
 * David-T convinces WoW to run
<David-T> ok, i'm happy. lucid is ready for release now :)
<dupondje> for those who didn't notice yet, new flash 64bit availible :P
<bjsnider> cool
<bjsnider> i'll have to go grab it
<dupondje>     Shockwave Flash 10.0 r42 :D
<bjsnider> where do you see it?
<dupondje> the about:plugins website :P
<CosmiChaos> well in synaptic you can see it too
<CosmiChaos> nice that fixed my lagg from closing fullscreen shockwave vids/apps
<dupondje> CosmiChaos: the 64bit version isn't in repo's
<CosmiChaos> ehm no im with amd64 ???
<CosmiChaos> Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package)
<CosmiChaos> well actually i not updated sources to lynx a await alpha1
<CosmiChaos> dupondje,
<CosmiChaos> the karmic 64 is there
<dupondje> CosmiChaos: there is a package indeed
<dupondje> but its a 32bit flashplugin with ndpluginwrapper
<DanaG> grr, kde power managemnt does not work.
<DanaG> More specifically, sleep, lock-screen, and brightness hotkeys don't work.
<CosmiChaos> hm
<CosmiChaos> at least the pluxinwrapper is 64bit
<yofel> DanaG: here hotkey's don't work too, but I'm not sure if that's the fault of KDE, X or the kernel
<yofel> since I can't find any reference that a key was pressed anywhere
<DanaG> open a console and run 'xev'
<DanaG> you'll see that the keypresses show up un-grabbed.
<BUGabundo> I must say how I LOVE the way Kmail uses notify-osd :DDDD
<DanaG> I must say I hate notify-osd.
<DanaG> press a volume-control key, and the change doesn't happen until the notification appears?
<DanaG> that's really bad design.
<DanaG> I say, change should be instant, and if the notification takes a while, then so be it.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: or do it over flash Full screen and it comes out
<DanaG> That's the fault of Flash, though.
<DanaG> Happens with the KDE OSD, too.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/367049
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 367049 in notify-osd "notify-osd is losing performance" [Low,In progress]
<yofel> DanaG: what's supposed to happen in xev? I don't see anything
<DanaG> hover over the window and press the special key.
<yofel> nothing
<DanaG> hmm.
<yofel> I'll try it with any older kernel later
<DanaG> For me, the keycodes come through.
<DanaG> What SHOULD happen, and happens in gnome: I get a notify of some sort.
<DanaG> hmm, I see plymouth in the repos, but it takes out usplash and {,k}ubuntu-desktop
<yofel> urgh, when I open the power profiles list in the battery applet menu they go BELOW the 'Hibernate' button
<yofel> well, they still depend on usplash so that's to be expected
<DanaG> yofel: same here.
<DanaG> I've just gone to running gnome-power-manager under kde.
<DanaG> Had to disable the powerdevil part of kded, though.
<DanaG> And I still get no notification of brightness changes.
<yofel> me neither, but at least it works again
<yofel> before the kde beta any brightness change seems to have hung dbus here
<yofel> any notifications (hardware or sofware) would get delayed a lot
<BUGabundo> anyone noticed the FUSA lost the Online icon ?
<BUGabundo> now it's a stupid ballon
<BUGabundo> no colors, no easy way to see the state ?
<BUGabundo> plus it doesn't always set the same status in pidgin
<yofel> BUGabundo: wasn't that just the human theme?
<BUGabundo> not using Human
 * BUGabundo ducks
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> well, it always pops up when disconnected or doing something
<DanaG> oh yeah, and gnome-shell won't start -- says I'm missing clutter.
<bjsnider> gnome-shell needs mutter, which needs clutter
<bjsnider> libmutter and libclutter need to be installed
<DanaG> they ARE.
<bjsnider> there might be an api mismatch or whatever
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f4297e4c0
<bjsnider> i hate the way they freeze things to do alpha/beta releases
<bjsnider> waste of time
<bjsnider> huge waste of time
<DanaG> yay, notify-osd:
<DanaG> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UU7aNOaUZfE
<DanaG> it's not that bad anymore, but the suckiness of the synchronous notification idea, still applies.
<hdtdi> is ubuntu 10 avaliable?
<SwedeMike> hdtdi: depends on your definition of available.
<knue> just installed nvidia glx by hand
<knue> kde4 is now rocking
<knue> 4.4
<yofel> knue: I got 195 from a ppa, works nice so far
<maxb> It also depends on your definition of Ubuntu 10. Most people would say there's no such thing
<hdtdi> SwedeMike, someone said its " ubuntu 10 is there but its alpha" i wanted to ask what does alpha mean
<yofel> (there was a forum thread about nvidia)
<knue> 190.42 is my version
<knue> yofel: where do i get the ppa?
<yofel> hdtdi: still in heavy development
<SwedeMike> hdtdi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_release_life_cycle
<DanaG> !alpha
<knue> yofel: do have this bug: whe loggin in to kdm the fist time kdm restarts, the second time it works. same probl for other WMs
<yofel> knue: not here, but I switched to gdm since kdm takes too long to load
<yofel> knue: the form thread btw. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1348784
<knue> yofel: on myl stable karmic machine I use auto-login + the kdebugdialog-deselect-all-trick. The loggins are blazing fast now
<DanaG> kdebugdialog-deselect-all?
<DanaG> oh, kdebugdialog.
<DanaG> interesting.
<DanaG> what does that do?  disable the gdb hooks?
<knue> DanaG: disables much terminal output.
<DanaG> ah.
<knue> just run kdebugdialog
<DanaG> I hope it'll still leave me with the gdb debugger thingy.
<DanaG> krunner and plasma-desktop keep crashing all the time.
<knue> this has nothing to do with gdb. just debug output
 * DanaG reboots just for the heck of it.
<knue> and you can turn it on again
 * charlie-tca waves at BUGabundo 
<BUGabundo> hey charlie-tca
<BUGabundo> have  a quick question for you
<charlie-tca> go ahead
<BUGabundo> need to make a livecd/liveusb/VB image of xubuntu
<BUGabundo> with a few packages changed
<BUGabundo> basicly include Android SDK
<charlie-tca> huh?
<charlie-tca> ok...
<BUGabundo> to allow ppl easy access to the SDK
<BUGabundo> from any PC.
<charlie-tca> vinnl is pretty good at that kind of thing
<BUGabundo> any tips on how to do that?
<BUGabundo> vinnl?
<BUGabundo> 1st time I read that
<charlie-tca> I have never done it. He maintains a xubuntu blog
<charlie-tca> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2008/11/07/ubuntu-from-your-flash-drive-easier-than-ever-before/
<charlie-tca> He seems to work with that stuff more than me. He hangs out in #xubuntu sometimes.
<charlie-tca> if you get a chance to chat with him, tell him I sent you
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> after so many releases
<BUGabundo> one would expect a ONE click tool to make personalizes bootable images
<charlie-tca> I think Karmic has one
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> karmic an usb-creator
<BUGabundo> AFAIK
<charlie-tca> hmmm
<charlie-tca> I try not to make any
<xguru> nice topic, what was changed in the system to break gfx and xorg?
<yofel> xguru: new  Xorg
<yofel> wants to remove the proprietary gfx packages
<xguru> see what happens?  a person takes some time away and they miss the obvious.
<xguru> that seems like a minor issue
<DanaG> I ain't usin' "radeon" driver until I can get some power savings.
<DanaG> Big blocker that prevents me from using xfce: no gvfs!  grr!
<xguru> DanaG: enlightenment?
<DanaG> what about it?
<xguru> lightweight, gfx, and shouldn't drain ur power
<bjsnider> of course he could just use a black screen with a blinking cursor
<DanaG> Naw, blinking drains at least a smidgeon of power.
<DanaG> =þ
<bjsnider> just installt he kernel by itself with bash
<DanaG> naw, how about just emacs?  (not that I know how to use emacs)
<bjsnider> sure. awesome computer
<bjsnider> roll your own kernel with only the drivers for your laptop and nothing else
<bjsnider> that shouldn't use very much power
#ubuntu+1 2009-12-10
<DanaG> xfce fail:
<DanaG> alt-f2.
<DanaG> ./Pictures
<DanaG> "permission denied".
<DanaG> it tries to execute it, rather than opening it.
<dtchen> I would have expected it to attempt execution.
<DanaG> Gnome opens it.
<DanaG> Though, if I give it a file on my ntfs drive, gnome does attempt to execute it.
<DanaG> (i've set it mounted exec.)
<charlie-tca> So it does what you told it to?
<dtchen> I'm pretty sure that's expected behavior, but I can't verify ATM
<charlie-tca> me too
<DanaG> Yeah, thinking like a machine, attempting execution seems correct.
<DanaG> But, as a user, opening it would be nicer.
<DanaG> so I guess "fail" is the wrong word.
<DanaG> that's "my assumption fail".
<DanaG> grr, somehow I killed xfwm4.
<DanaG> Tried to set resize window to alt-middlebutton.
<DanaG> I had to kill it with FIRE
<DanaG> or rather, with '9'.
<DanaG> bah, back to kde.
 * yofel wants to try LXDE
<yofel> but I never manage to login
<yofel> X segfaults
<knue> hi, does somebody know the current state of nepomuk/strigi/sessame/virtuoso?
<BUGabundo> half broken I guess knue
<BUGabundo> at least on my side, kmail complains a lot about nepomuk
<dtchen> release notes for these alpha refreshes would be welcome, Adobe.
<dtchen> 3833aaf5efbc2e5d57330e47a9f11b1e02b1f55741de148ec569d44b32ffe7e4  libflashplayer-10.0.42.34.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<knue> i hope this stuff works in 4.4 final. nepomuk & co was by far too buggy to be useful
<knue> in previous versions
<BUGabundo> dtchen: YAY
 * BUGabundo wonders why page tracking did not notify
<i_is_broke> dang if pulseaudio aint making me mad again...grrr....whats the command to kill it?
<dtchen> unsurprisingly, killall pulseaudio
<dtchen> be aware that it autospawns, so if you want to prevent it from starting, you need to do additional steps
<dtchen> and, instead of moaning about how mad it makes you, you could help diagnose and fix it.
<i_is_broke> im trying but i have to restart it.
<i_is_broke> see if it does it again
<dtchen> read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio/Log
<i_is_broke> this is what i get from dmesg
<i_is_broke> 161.626643] Unknown OutputIN= OUT=virbr0 SRC=192.168.122.1 DST=192.168.122.255 LEN=96 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=137 DPT=137 LEN=76
<dtchen> that iptables
<dtchen> that's*
<i_is_broke> ah it is.
<i_is_broke> well why is pulse not working?
<dtchen> have you read the above web page?
<dtchen> I can't well diagnose anything if you haven't provided sufficient information.
<i_is_broke> not yet give me a sec, computer is being really slow
<i_is_broke> didnt ask you too either...sheesh
<dtchen> oh of course not, I'll just whine about how much PA sucks and do nothing to help fix it.
<DanaG> oy.
<DanaG> yeah, people suck that way.
<i_is_broke> sorry it wasnt pulse i figured it out.
<i_is_broke> i do how ever need to figure out how to debug amarok, cause i just came off of a reboot and it shouldnt of errored like that.
<i_is_broke> cool now i know what to do the next time.
<dtchen> i_is_broke: if you're using Amarok, I presume you've configured Phonon (KDE System Settings > Multimedia) to prefer PA for all profiles?
<DanaG> Unfortunately, kde 4.4 has that panel missing.
<DanaG> For now.
<i_is_broke> dtchen, sorry for being rude earlier, im still new to this and i was fighting with it. and yes i have phonon set.
<dtchen> i_is_broke: no prob, I'm used to being flamed.
<i_is_broke> it just seemed like the more i tried to close stuff the slower the computer would run...i had 10 instances of amarok running when i only told it to open once.
<i_is_broke> i dont know if this was cause we lost power earlier and i just got the computer back up and running or if it was just a fluke.
<i_is_broke> but dtchen thanks for offering to help..like i said sorry about being rude..was just a little upset.
<i_is_broke> bbiab supper calling.
<bjsnider> used to being flamed...
<dtchen> bjsnider: indeed
<DanaG> oh yeah, what's the status of nouveau in lucid?
<DanaG> Setting up nouveau-kernel-source (0.0.15+git20091204-0~10.04~ppa1) ...
<bjsnider> dtchen, didn't you know it's your responsibility to fix all of the world's ubuntu issues?
<dtchen> DanaG: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2009-December/007910.html
<DanaG> oh yeah, will that be on gmane, also?
<dtchen> if kernel-teamis archived on gmane, sure
<dtchen> grr, horrid latency & jitter
<DanaG> gmane.linux.ubuntu.kernel.{general,bugs} are all I see.
<DanaG> anyway, thanks.
<Sarvatt> I suggest removing "quiet splash" from your grub boot stanza if you want to try nouveau :D
<Sarvatt> it kind of... doesnt work otherwise.
<DanaG> I have modeset=1 on that old laptop.
<DanaG> It's a really weird beast... it somehow gets the bios-splash logo trampled on when you warm-reboot the thing.
<DanaG> I'll actually see the previous "restarting..." message all the way up until X starts again, sometimes.
<RAOF> DanaG: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2009-December/007989.html is a more current sort of nouveau idea.
<DanaG> oh yeah, also: that laptop has weird behavior with console blanking... it fades to a smudgy white instead of backlight-off.
<DanaG> oh, and I need to add drm_kms_helper to initramfs.
<DanaG> mmm, netsplit.
<DanaG> s/net/banana/
<DanaG> dang, now I'm hungry.
<DanaG> speaking of initramfs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/268863
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 268863 in grub-installer "Ubuntu doesn't install on bootable SD-card" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<DanaG> Probably should be attached to initramfs-tools, too.
<RAOF> DanaG: Oooh, cool.  Your LVDS bleeds instead of blanking?
<DanaG> yup.
<DanaG> Laptop is the old spare Toshitba I've griped about too much. =þ
<DanaG> Good thing it's a spare.
<DanaG> Even weirder is that behavior on reboot.
<DanaG> I get nothing at all, up until Xorg tries (and fails) to start.
<dtchen> that's the ultimate boot experience. it's consistent!
<i_is_broke> hey i had that just the other day..lol
<i_is_broke> was very consistent...atleast i learned a little about irssi and purging packages and adding packages..lol
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/ff643a2c
<DanaG> dmesg | grep nouveau
<DanaG> weird... I have an fb0 and an fb1.
<DanaG> 0 is     Name        : VGA16 VGA
<Sarvatt> looks like it didnt build, or you have nvidia installed still
<DanaG> weird... unloading and reloading drm and ttm worked.
<Sarvatt> not using the drm module from the nouveau-kernel-source package there
<DanaG> Probably an issue with initramfs?
<Sarvatt> yea
<Sarvatt> probably didnt stuff the new drm in the initramfs for some reason
<DanaG> yeah, I did depmod and rebuilt initramfs.
<DanaG> Weird: cold boot is giving me a screen full of garbage.
<DanaG> But hey, now xorg starts.
<Sarvatt> sudo update-initramfs -k `all` -u should work,  I have to remove the quiet splash from the boot stanza or else it gives a screen full of garbage for me
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f51378afc
<DanaG> I did remove quiet splash... and it still gives me garbage.
<DanaG> It seems it's  being driven by vga16fb, for some reason.
<Sarvatt> yeah loading nvidiafb there, i think video=-nvidiafb is the boot option to disable it?
<Sarvatt> i dont know why nvidiafb is even getting loaded there
<DanaG> wait, I didn't see it loading nvidiafb...
<DanaG> nope, no nvidiafb.
<DanaG> how about video=nouveau?
<DanaG> hmm, gnome-shell seems to be not installable, for me.
<Sarvatt> SAUCE: ensure vga16fb loads if no other driver claims the VGA device
<Sarvatt> that explains why i didnt have the problem, started with 2.6.32-7 and i still use 2.6.32-6 on my nvidia box
<DanaG> eeew.  I don't want that sauce.
<Sarvatt> yeah gnome-shell is broken right now
<Sarvatt> apw: looks like that vga16fb change is interfering with nouveau?
<DanaG> I'll check if video=nouveau fixes it.
<DanaG> ooh, screen full of flashing characters.
<bjsnider> the comments on dtchen's blog are interesting. they reveal extreme frustration on both sides of the pulseaudio issue. on the one hand, there's the user with broken audio, and ont he other hand, there's the developer wanting but not receiving bug reports
<DanaG> linky?
<DanaG> not 0pointer, I assume?
<bjsnider> maybe reporting pulse bugs is too difficult because the information is too esoteric for the end user to track down
<bjsnider> http://drowninginbugs.blogspot.com/2009/11/flailing-against-light-or-why-bad.html#comments
 * DanaG has ADI1984, which had an interesting capability in Linux (that's now no longer exposed): dual simultaneous independent capture streams.
<DanaG> new dmesg: http://pastebin.com/f3e9b6b58
<DanaG> nope, video=nouveau did not help.
<Sarvatt> can you blacklist vga16fb and rebuild the initramfs maybe?
<DanaG> How do I force vga16fb not to load?
<DanaG> It's not a module; that's a problem.
<DanaG> Is there such a thing as "noload"?
<Sarvatt> i'm pretty sure its video=-vga16fb with the minus but will have to dig into the kernel parameters again to check
<Sarvatt> i've got to do it on my ibook to have radeonfb not load
<Sarvatt> to use a radeon kms fb instead
<DanaG> I'll also try passing vga16fb.DONOTWANT=1 (i.e. an invalid parameter) do disable it.
<DanaG> goodie, at least one of those two things worked.
<DanaG> [    2.060355] vga16fb: Unknown parameter `DONOTWANT'
<DanaG> ah yeah, I had to do that... it still tried to load anyway.
<DanaG> I could've also passed it "vga16fb.DIEINAFIRE=1", or other various things... but those would not be so polite.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> weird... on that laptop, notify-osd is really, really tiny.
<DanaG> Like, 4-point font, or something.
<DanaG> hmm, that IS weird.
<DanaG> so I guess that's a bug to file.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f11d5c6ca
<Sarvatt> exa on 16MB video ram, that'll be fun!
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/494062
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 494062 in linux "i915: KMS disabled when vga16fb is loaded with Lucid Kernel 2.6.32-7.10" [Medium,Triaged]
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> Yup.  You can see why I gave the thing the host name I gave it.
<Sarvatt> lol wow, that actually explains alot
<Sarvatt> kms support is gone in the intel ddx i'm using, i couldnt start x with 2.6.32-7 on this machine either
<Sarvatt> so its not just nouveau it's screwing up, i imagine it's radeon too with the way they all load a drmfb later
<Sarvatt> nasty bug just in time for alpha 1 :(
<Sarvatt> i cant use nouveau without KMS as well
<Sarvatt> on any kernel for the past 6 months
<virtuald> x works for me today on radeon but didn't yesterday
<virtuald> :>
<virtuald> on 2.6.32
<DanaG> I added this:
<DanaG> vga16fb.DONOTWANT=1
<DanaG> then vga16fb bails on invalid parameter.
<Sarvatt> virtuald: if it worked it wasn't KMS I'm guessing?
<Sarvatt> radeon still has UMS so it should be ok, intel on edgers doesn't :(
<virtuald> hmm my /sys/module/radeon/parameters/modeset says 0, why do my screens look like shit before X starts then? It's mostly black when i enter my LUKS password, then just before X starts it there's som text but it doesn't look like the normal text mode
<virtuald> but it doesn't look like a frame buffer either
<Sarvatt> because you have a vga16fb console not a radeon one
<DanaG> more family-friendly way to say it: "garbage".
<virtuald> oh ok
<virtuald> danag: um okay thank you I guess
<DanaG> virtuald: workaround: edit /etc/default/grub (if grub2) to add "vga16fb.DONOTWANT=1" into the linux parameters.
<Sarvatt> just blacklist vga16fb
<Sarvatt> yer never going to need it
<virtuald> why is vga16fb there?
<DanaG> Note that what you actually type for "DONOTWANT" doesn't matter... the idea is you'll be feeding it an invalid parameter.
<Sarvatt> i think it was added for plymouth
<DanaG> Does blacklisting affect things that are compiled-in?
<virtuald> sarvatt: but that's not going in lucid?
<virtuald> into
<Sarvatt> so people could have a prettier console if a normal one didnt start up
<Sarvatt> yeah it is, already in there
<Sarvatt> just not the default yet
<virtuald> ok
<DanaG> It's not installable right now... or rather, it removes ?ubuntu-desktop.
<virtuald> what is plymouth?
<Sarvatt> a prettier splash screen thingy
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> so it needs a fb?
<DanaG> A big rock.
<DanaG> =þ
<virtuald> 8]
<i_is_broke> plymouth, i cant believe they called it a plymouth...man i hated those cars...lol
<i_is_broke> ugh i need sleep..lol i think im losing it. after fighting with xserver-core for 2 days. and finally getting a desktop gui back then to have the power go out and crash the hole damn system and network to start all over again today..:(
<virtuald> 8[
<virtuald> if I install plymouth now will it blow up in my face and not ask for my LUKS password?
<DanaG> eh, beats me.
<DanaG> I won't install it until it stops wanting to remove ubuntu-desktop.
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> that's a good reason
<virtuald> do you know why they don't have KMS ready for radeon?
<RAOF> The userspace hasn't caught up yet.
<virtuald> meaning libdrm, dri2?
<DanaG> the big thing that keeps me with fglrx, and thus with karmic xorg (yay, apt preferences) is lack of good power management in radeon KMS.
<RAOF> virtuald: Meaning, I think, mesa.
<DanaG> weird... mouse cursor under nouveau is rotated 90 degrees clockwise.
<virtuald> danag: that's also whats keeping me on radeon UMS
<DanaG> Radeon with KMS uses like 15 or 20 watts more than fglrx.
<virtuald> who does mesa? is it the same guys who do the radeon driver?
<virtuald> :>
<virtuald> how do you measure that?
<^arky^> Hi, Any help on bug 366648 please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 366648 in openoffice.org "Language modules language defaults to Czech" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366648
<^arky^> sorry I mean bug 491327
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 491327 in at-spi "No module named pyatspi" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491327
<Sarvatt> DanaG: I was wrong, vga16fb doesn't interfere with nouveau at all, thats really strange
<Sarvatt> on my machine I mean
<DanaG> It did for me.
<DanaG> Do you get an fb0 and an fb1?
<Sarvatt> yup
<DanaG> I measure power by asking my battery.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> Laptop battery tells me wattage.
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> so there's another reason to get a laptop, you have these cool sensors :p
<DanaG> Only some actually tell you the wattage, though.
<virtuald> o.O
<DanaG> HP business ones do (or at least mine does), but HP consumer ones don't, for example.
<Sarvatt> powertop works good too? :D
<virtuald> 8]
<Sarvatt> down to ~7.1 watts idle with the latest drm-intel kernel, was around 8.4 with 2.6.31-32
<virtuald> sarvatt: is it a known xorg bug that after log in my usb mouse stops working until i unplug and replug it?
<Sarvatt> if you said your xserver segfaulted i'd say yes :D
<virtuald> uhm not this time
<Sarvatt> i havent heard that one though
<virtuald> i think it was like that on edgers too, i should check again
<virtuald> but i'm too god at forgetting these things
<virtuald> but it's like that every time i start x so i'll eventually do something if it isn't fixed in a while
<virtuald> sarvatt: is there a new input system in lucid?
<virtuald> i mean xinput
<Sarvatt> yay over 100 fps in openarena with nouveau gallium
<virtuald> :)
<Sarvatt> well theres a new input abi with all kinds of new features, and xserver uses udev for input devices now instead of hal like it used to if thats what you mean
<DanaG> hmm, I get 15 watts as my uber-lowest idle.
<Sarvatt> this is so low cus its a netbook
<DanaG> Laptop has P8600 CPU, 4 gigs RAM, and an ATI HD3650.
<DanaG> ah.
<Sarvatt> 12 hours battery life with a 8863 mAh battery, same size battery in my normal laptop is only good for 3.5 or so
<DanaG> hmm, what laptop?
<DanaG> er, netbook.
<Sarvatt> the input stuff is going to be quirky for a bit though with the new udev xserver
<Sarvatt> acer aspire one
 * DanaG is still using old X server.
<DanaG> yay for apt pinning.
<Sarvatt> all the drivers have minversions set for 1.7+, guess you'll be living in the past for quite some time :D
<DanaG> hmm, weird behavior on gdm on the spare laptop:
<Sarvatt> on nouveau?
<DanaG> I get the sessions combobox overlapped by the accessibility doodad and the clock.
<Sarvatt> small screen?
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/GDM-Screenshot.png
<Sarvatt> just noticed i have duplicate menu items for everyting  in gnome-menus..
<DanaG> I'll build my own kernel once I can get the incoming kms-powersavings stuff.
<DanaG> er, nice screenshot... totally black.
<DanaG> great.
<DanaG> one thing you CAN see, though:
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot.png
<DanaG> there are TWO things wrong in that picture... can you find both?
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/GDM-Screenshot.png
<DanaG> ah, fixed screenshot.
<Sarvatt> november 23rd and the thumbnail actually showing the pic thats black when you uploaded it? :D
<DanaG> No, rather, I uploaded an older screenshot.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> The newer one I uploaded over it, initially, was black... so I put the old one back.
<DanaG> Anyway two hints: things that look like tooltips.
<DanaG> er, a hint.
<DanaG> that.
<Sarvatt> I wish thumbnail icon sizes were uniform, gnome desktop sure is ugly these days :(
<DanaG> One thing is: systray icons are 100% invisible.
<DanaG> Other thing is... well, look to the right.
<DanaG> hmm, newer nouveau fixed my icons.  spiffy.
<DanaG> Sarvatt: do you see the issue yet?
<DanaG> the "what's wrong with this picture?" one, that is.
<DanaG> notify-o-s-deeeeeee
<DanaG> hmm, how would you deal with the combo mic/headphone jack on this thing?
<DanaG> http://www.laptopmag.com/review/laptop/hp-probook-5310m.aspx?page=1
<DanaG> grrrr... can't mount eSATA in KDE!
<DanaG> it says HAL refused to mount.
<DanaG> well, DUH, it's devkit-disks now!
<DanaG> also GRRRR: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/421801
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 421801 in dolphin "anoying handling of rights in windows folders..." [Undecided,New]
<i_is_broke> oh i cant stay in the regular ubuntu channel to long..they give me a headache..lol
<oneirosFade> Does anyone here have (or have experience with) eBooks (esp. the Sony PRS-300) under Linux?  I haven't been able to find a viable way to buy/download/manage eBooks with Ubuntu :(
<coz_> hey guys... it would be nice if the ubuntu crystal cursor  theme be used as default... it seems visually more appropriate for ubuntu than the defaults used already... this theme has been around for a year maybe two...submitted by it's author some time ago... it is available on gnome-look   but if it  has not been tried by any of you ..you may want to give it look :)
<SandGorgon> coz_, try the Protozoa cursor theme... nice !
<coz_> SandGorgon,  I will thanks...have you seen the ubuntu crystal cursor?
<SandGorgon> yup.. i like it
<coz_> SandGorgon,  cool I will tyr the protozoa one now :)
<coz_> SandGorgon,  ooooo  way to fancy for me lol
<yofel> shouldn't this be something for brainstorm?
<robin0800> coz_: I like the kde oxygen cursors extra ones
<coz_> robin0800,  mm I havent used kde for weeks now so I kind of forget them but as I recall I do like kde's default cursor
<robin0800> coz_: well the extra ones have lots of cool colours to choose from
<coz_> robin0800,  oh ok :)   I do like kde's  "working"  cursor animation :)
<robin0800> coz_: on ubuntu you only have to install the extras don't need original at all
<coz_> cool
<BluesKaj> lucid looks for X in /usr/bin instead of /etc/. I could n't fix xorg.conf after generating with nvidia-xconf...had yo go back to 9.10
<bjsnider> bug 492659
<ubottu> Bug 492659 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/492659 is private
<bjsnider> what???
<bjsnider> this is an outrage
<BluesKaj> gawd, I guess they got tired of the same bug being reported repeatedly
<bjsnider> insufficient checks in EXT4_IOC_MOVE_EXT
<om26er> cannot boot after installing plymouth
<ikonia> om26er: what's the problem
<om26er> ikonia: won't boot then i have to run throught recovery mode
<coz_> om26er,  I have not tried plymouth  and not sure about it since a patch to the kernel is necessarey I believe
<ikonia> om26er: expand on won't boot
<om26er> ikonia: plymouth screen is there and nothing else happen afterwards just the screen with Ubuntu written and the ubuntu logo
<ikonia> !info plymouth
<ubottu> plymouth (source: plymouth): graphical boot animation and logger - main package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0~-2 (lucid), package size 700 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<ikonia> om26er: have you tried removoing it ?
<om26er> ikonia: yes remove, and i can boot fine.
<ikonia> om26er: time to log a bug then
<om26er> ikonia: sure
 * om26er will try again.
 * BluesKaj waits til X bug is fixed ...whenever that will be :)
<BluesKaj> well, the nividia-xconfig bug anyway
<coz_> is anyone looking into animated bootsplash for lucid?
<coz_>  here is another example ...although listed as for karmic   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWuGDugEqec
<coz_> or this one   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oh6-uhGvBIY
<coz_> I the first one is more appealing
<coz_> however  status bar / progress bar and "throbber"  are a bit old
<coz_>  hoping someone adopts an animated boot seqence   I know the choices and chooseing a real nice one is going to be difficutl however
<om26er> will xsplash be used in Lucid? as boot time is gonna decrease in lucid so plymouth and xsplash will they both be used?
<mbeierl> Anyone know of any plans for having two different rotations for multiple monitor configurations via hardware (like nvidia)?
<nperry> Who broke universe?
<DanaG> I like the first one better, but it'd be nicer if the dots all faded in at the same time.
<DanaG> It looks weird having just one dot spinning around for that small moment.
<Ketsuban> I think I like the first one as is, to be honest.
<Ketsuban> The second is too busy though.
<DanaG> argh, kde keeps giving me this:
<DanaG> The window "Buddy List" is not responding. It belongs to the application Pidgin (Process ID = 3418, hostname = localhost). Do you wish to terminate the application process including all of its child windows?
<DanaG> Any unsaved data will be lost.
<DanaG> And yet, I'm talking in pidgin just fine right now.
<DanaG> plymouth still conflicts with ubuntu-desktop.
<domjohnson> Hey!
<domjohnson> Has the alpha been released yet?
<domjohnson> Would you recomend updating to 10.04 (on a seperate partition)
<domjohnson> ?
<jmarsden> domjohnson: Use 10.4 for testing 10.4, not for any other purpose.  Either in a VM or on a separate partition, etc... but it's not likely to be ready for real use at this early stage.
<domjohnson> ok
<BluesKaj> jmarsden, yeah especially if you have nvidia pci graphics
<domjohnson> Is it good? I used 9.04 alpha 6 and i was like "yeah, pretty good, but a few probllems" and i got hooked :))
<jmarsden> domjohnson: And http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/alpha-1/ is empty, so it seems Alpha 1 is probably not out yet.
<BluesKaj> the motd says proprietary , so I guess X is borked
<jmarsden> Alpha 6 vs Alpha1 is a *whole* different level of "good" ness :)
<BluesKaj> I tried lucid last night for a while , it was ok til I installed the recommended graphics driver , then I rebooted , no X
<bjsnider> anybody using chrome + flash x64?
<joshjtl> hi all, I need to fix my touchpad setup... right now the scroll is in the middle of the pad instead of the right... i have a dell inspiron 1525 ... can anyone direct me to directions please?
<Tscheesy> joshjtl: not really an Idea - but HAL shoud do this Job.. ask Google for Touchpad and HAL and ?Karmic
<joshjtl> ok thanks Tscheesy
<Tscheesy> yw
<bjsnider> hal is old news
<Tscheesy> not for Input devices afaik
<joshjtl> Tscheesy: after i add a .fdi file to /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ how do i enable it so that i can test it?
<Tscheesy> oh -sry- long time i read about this stuff - logout/in maybe - but this is just a guess
<joshjtl> nevermind i got it just need to restart hal thx
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support and discussion channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Alpha 1 released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha1
<nastas> could anyone help me about a Sony Memory stick in a onboard laptop?
<nastas> *onboard card reader :p
<pace_t_zulu> are the torrents working for anyone?
<tretle> any idea whether rgba is enabled globally by default in the alpha 1 build of lucid?
<darthanubis> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Nzc5MQ
<Pici> darthanubis: /topic  ;)
<darthanubis> I was just linking to the article, I see the topic. Did I miss something?
<Pici> Nope
<tretle> is plymouth used in alpha 1?
<sebsebseb> hi
<CosmiChaos> yehaa actually upgrading
<CosmiChaos> then im going to rebuild 195.22 modules :)
<soee> hi
<CosmiChaos> hi
<soee> is it safe and is it possible to upgrade to 4.4 alpha ?
<soee> from 4.3.4 ofc
<CosmiChaos> no
<yofel_> soee: possible: yes, safe: not really
<soee> ok thnx
<CosmiChaos> alpha is never safe
<CosmiChaos> actually lucid only got alpha of kde and implents the "stable" 2.6.32
<CosmiChaos> that approximately goes .1 during next week
<yofel_> it has a new Xorg version too
<soee> i must say that im impressed with kde 4,3,4, i tried once 4.2 (long ago) and last year on gnome, but now i really love kde
<yofel> soee: me too ;)
<CosmiChaos> i always proceed the way to dist-upgrade from any released "state" and inbetween only upgrade single pakages that are not critical
<soee> :)
<soee> do u know how can i edit this outer glow around window ?
<CosmiChaos> i only upgrade critical pakages if case of fault inbeetween the release steps, so i firstly watch on launchpad for example if any known bugs are known
<CosmiChaos> works prettey good that way
<yofel> soee: you mean around the active window? systemsettings->appearance->windows->window_decoration->shadow
<soee> yofel: yes the active widnow, ill check it
<DanaG> ugh, kde randomly lost all my plasmoid settings.
<DanaG> er, some of them.
<yofel> o.O
<DanaG> Oh, and the text on "cwp" plasmoid, for me, is about 400% of the size it should be.
<yofel> here just kdemicroblog doesn't remember my account password
<DanaG> I have to set it to scale 0.25 to be readable-ish.
<pecisk> Hi people, anyone tried Alpha1 on VirtualBox OSE? It loads painfully slow
<ikonia> pecisk: that would be a virtual box issue - not an ubuntu issue
<soee> pecisk: im downloading img, but the speed is very slow :/
<pecisk> soee, yeah, I got in a hour, everyone and his dog downloading Alpha 1, yay :)
<soee> :P and its onlu alpha :) not rc or final
<pecisk> gnome-settings-daemon seems to become respawning hunry monster, eats up all memory quickly and dies in painful death, only to be reborn again
<DanaG> interesting... the "webcam" button on "PWC" cameras doesn't work unless the camera itself is in use.
<soee> 20sec and i have alpha1 :)
<ripps> How's ATI x-video performance in Lucid? Being able to watch my 720p videos is the only thing I'm not willing to give up for testing
<joaopinto> ripps, you understand that during testing things break, like you may not be able to watch videos at random events ?
 * Blues-Man low battery
<T_UNIX> hello everybody
<T_UNIX> is there a chance to enable the radeon driver without removing the vesa driver?
<tormod> T_UNIX, the radeon driver should be automatically selected instead of vesa (if your card is supported)
<skyjumper> xorg/nvidia still broken?
<oddmunds> My X won't start.
<oddmunds> Is that happening to everybody?
<T_UNIX> tormod, it doesn't
<tormod> T_UNIX, what card? you tried without any xorg.conf, right?
<T_UNIX> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 2400 XT rev 0
<tormod> T_UNIX, please pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<Sarvatt> by radeon driver he probably means fglrx
<T_UNIX> http://nopaste.info/a8c92b7811.html
<T_UNIX> noub, fglrx doesn't work
<T_UNIX> jockey doesn't offer it anyway
<tormod> T_UNIX, (EE) Failed to load module "ati" (module does not exist, 0)
<tormod> did you remove -ati and -radeon packages?
<T_UNIX> noub, just ati
<T_UNIX> I removed -ati package and kept -radeon package
<tormod> T_UNIX, you should reinstall -ati package
<T_UNIX> okay
<tormod> it's a wrapper package that loads radeon, r128 or mach64
<T_UNIX> that also installs r128
<T_UNIX> ah okay
<T_UNIX> thanks
<T_UNIX> I'll give it a try :-)
<T_UNIX> is there a central file for CFLAGS or do they go to /etc/bash.bashrc ?
<T_UNIX> is the radeonhd more recommended for RV610 based cards?
<T_UNIX> or the entire 600-700 series?
<tormod> T_UNIX, CFLAGS is for compiling stuff, goes in Makefile
<RAOF> T_UNIX: My understanding of things is that radeonhd is recommended for these cards: {}, and radeon is recommended for r100-r800
<tormod> what he said ^^
<T_UNIX> so why are there two teams working on 600-700?
<tormod> T_UNIX, ask the one team :)
<tormod> historical reasons + some more
<T_UNIX> tormod, I'd like to use -j2 as a general compiler flag
<bjsnider> RAOF, did you see the mailing list posts today by linus regarding nouveau?
<RAOF> T_UNIX: That's a make argument, not a CFLAG.
<RAOF> bjsnider: Yeah; that came up in #ubuntu-x.
<bjsnider> funny stuff
<bjsnider> i like it when he comes out and tears somebody a new one
<bjsnider> i wonder if he's right or if there really is a legitimate reason why it isn't in the kernel
<T_UNIX> ROAF my fault... is there a way to set it for make globaly in case a Makefile misses it
<T_UNIX> or would make automatically choose the number of processors e.g.?
<RAOF> T_UNIX: I don't believe there's a way to set it globally, and it's not something that's defined in Makefiles, anyway.  It's something you _pass_ to make, and it won't necessarily work.
<T_UNIX> okay thanks
<T_UNIX> well, radeon didn't work out that well
<T_UNIX> everything is flickering
<T_UNIX> I hope flickering is the right word
<T_UNIX> it looks a bit like noise
<T_UNIX> if I want to try the radeonhd, I just remove radeon right?
<T_UNIX> and leave ati
<T_UNIX> maybe it's just a wrong modline
#ubuntu+1 2009-12-11
<T_UNIX> so... my monitor is still flickering
<T_UNIX> any suggestions?
<T_UNIX> is anybody working on getting fglrx back to jockey?
<sebsebseb> got alpha 1 running in Virtualbox  from ISO at the moment the live session.  as expected like 9.10, however that's kind of interesting that Byobu is on there
<sebsebseb> desktop version yep
<yoasif> i have a possible bug, but i don't know where to file it
<yoasif> basically, all of the alpha-1 cds have the same name (ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu), which makes it a chore to seed all of them on bittorrent (or even to store them).... any ideas where to file this?
<yoasif> answered, thanks
<sebsebseb> software centre woudn't open when running the Live Session  of alpha 1 from the ISO in Virtualbox.   I wonder about a virtual hard disk.   Also interesting an update installer option.
<MTecknology> I want to start using 10.04 :(
<yoasif> MTecknology, so do it :)
<MTecknology> I only have one system and I don't trust it yet
<yoasif> haha
<yoasif> good choice
<yoasif> try a vm
<yoasif> :P
<MTecknology> I've been down this road before
<sebsebseb> MTecknology: It's very much like 9.10 at the moment,  well  stuff we see any way
<yoasif> sebsebseb, there are definitely new bugs :p
<yoasif> ive filed a few of em ;)
<sebsebseb> yoasif: yep
<MTecknology> sebsebseb: I'm pretty close to the cli so it's probably already a lot different for me
<sebsebseb> alpha 1 has Gimp in the default install :D
<sebsebseb> ,but that's going to get removed from the default install
<yoasif> bah
<yoasif> i only wish f-spot were nicer
<yoasif> i dont mind removing the gimp
<yoasif> but fspot still kinda sucks
<sebsebseb> I haven't installed from ISO onto  my virtual hard disk just yet
<sebsebseb> yoasif: fspot yeah there's another one uhmm  that's mentioned in the articles
<sebsebseb> that's  meant to be better
<yoasif> solang?
<yoasif> gthumb?
<sebsebseb> and doesn't use Mono
<sebsebseb> yoasif: that's probably it
<yoasif> there should just be a bug that says "ipoto, but better"
<yoasif> same could be said of pitivi, but "imovie, but not the 3.0 series"
<sebsebseb> It seems quite a lot of people think Ubuntu use Mono a bit to much, got to be careful with Mono really,  since it's linked to Novell and Microsoft.   However Banshee is made with it, and Banshee is a rather nice music player really.
<yoasif> new kernel is messing up on suspend resume
<sebsebseb> yoasif: Kino
<yoasif> banshee is slow
<sebsebseb> there's Kino as well
 * maco likes amarok
<yoasif> i use totem just because banshee has an agonizingly slow startup
<yoasif> (when loading files from nautilus i mean)
<sebsebseb> Mandriva One 2010  came with Kino, but also cheese hmm,  not everyone has a web cam.  Got some stuff here in Mandriva, that I didn't really want as part of my default install.  I like app choice, but  I do think it's good that Ubuntu doesn't put to much in the default install.
<xguru> less is more :)
<sebsebseb> However starting with 9.10 they remove most of the screensavers :(   most of those beautifuil screensavers that have come with Ubuntu since  the begining as far as I know
<sebsebseb> xguru: less is more??
<sebsebseb> ?
<xguru> sebsebseb: less is more.   Ubuntu barely fits on a cd as is.  Anyone can always add to the basics.
<sebsebseb> xguru: sure, but sometimes to add something that was there before, got to add something that isn't wanted, well when getting from repo anyway
<sebsebseb> also I read that Kubuntu doesn't fit on a CD at the moment
<sebsebseb> alpha 1
<xguru> last i heard it was a bug
<sebsebseb> Kubuntu you mean?
<xguru> oh sorry, ubuntu
<sebsebseb> xguru: what was a bug?
<xguru> didn't look into it.  I just saw it on the daily build site
<xguru> I'm actually thinking about removing gnome and installing enlightenment :)
<sebsebseb> xguru: oh right, how come?
<xguru> lighter than gnome, and better eye candy.
<sebsebseb> xguru: Oh Gnome can have rather good eye candy, and by default.  9.10 to some extent yeah, but not quite :(. Mandriva One 2010 Gnome on the other hand yep :)
<sebsebseb> of course if I want to I could theme Ubuntu and make it look rather nice indeed
<sebsebseb> ,but I don't want to do that,  I want  good defaults
<sebsebseb> defaults where I am rather happy, or  pretty much happy, but need to customize a little bit
<sebsebseb> I think most users don't really want to customize as well.
<Crashbit> One question ... actually, "xserver-xorg-core" have unmet dependencies ?
<T_UNIX> hello again
<T_UNIX> I solved the problem
<sebsebseb> xguru: I hope 10.04 gets a proper nice default background,  like  8.10 had,  and even 8.04.  as well as I think it was edgy that had the tree.  9.04 default backgrounds didn't like those much.  9.10's default background is ok, but not that special, it reminds me of proprietary graphics design software and their textures.  Some sort of good looking animal background to do with the release names, would probably be pretty good for the releases.
<T_UNIX> xorg assumes a wrong modeline
<T_UNIX> so how can I make this modeline persistent?
<sebsebseb> xguru: Obviously I mean Ubuntu, Kubuntu for example has it's own backgrounds.
<zengeos> hi all
<zengeos> before I dl ll..what specific area should I  be testing most?
<T_UNIX> do I need to run any script after updating /etc/X11/default-display-manager ?
<yofel> T_UNIX: nope, but stop your running display manager before that to be safe
<knue> Hi, my cd-rom device doesn't work at the moment. anyone else having this problem?
<T_UNIX> hm... doesn't work for me..
<T_UNIX> thanks anyway yofel
<yofel> T_UNIX: which one are you trying to use?
<T_UNIX> entrance
<yofel> never heard of it TBH
<T_UNIX> you heard of e17?
<yofel> ah, successor?
<T_UNIX> noub, e17 is the wm
<T_UNIX> entrance a desktop environment manager
<T_UNIX> or display manager
<T_UNIX> any suggestions on how to save a modeline setting without a xorg.conf?
<T_UNIX> I mean a propper way
<T_UNIX> not a script
<RAOF> T_UNIX: Add the xrandr command to .Xsession?
<RAOF> Or whatever file gets read on login; I forget precisely which.
<maco> i add it to /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<maco> so it takes effect by the time gdm loads
<RAOF> Alternatively, add support for that to gnome-settings-daemon.
<T_UNIX> well as written above I'd like to use entrace
<T_UNIX> entrance
<T_UNIX> thus I'd like the Xserver to read it
<T_UNIX> not an application running inside X
<maco> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<RAOF> Then stick it in xorg.conf?
<maco> .xprofile it says
<maco> ~/.xprofile has to be executable, by the way
<T_UNIX> hm.. odd arangement
<T_UNIX> so what executes .xprofile?
<T_UNIX> how does the xserver know who I am until I login in entrance e.g.?
<T_UNIX> what if I write an entire xorg.conf will it be respected by the xserver?
<RAOF> Yes, it will be respected by the xserver
<T_UNIX> thanks a lot :-)
<T_UNIX> good night everybody
<bjsnider> which driver does he want to use?
<T_UNIX> I'm using the xserver-xorg-video-radeon driver
<bjsnider> still trying to use radeonhd?
<T_UNIX> noub
<bjsnider> does radeon know how to drive the monitor to native res?
<T_UNIX> no
<T_UNIX> or yes
<bjsnider> so neither of htem do
<bjsnider> odd
<T_UNIX> but it flickers unless you set the right modeline yourself
<T_UNIX> that's what I did
<bjsnider> was it ok in previous distros?
<T_UNIX> yes
<T_UNIX> no
<T_UNIX> sorry
<bjsnider> ok, so it must be part of the general x breakage right now
<T_UNIX> I don't know
<bjsnider> i can't get a straight answer out of you
<T_UNIX> it's the first time I installed linux on my iMac
<T_UNIX> so I have no comparison
<T_UNIX> I'm sorry
<bjsnider> well, you could grab a karmic livecd and try it out
<T_UNIX> I'll do that, as soon as I get my hands on somebody's usbstick ;-)
<T_UNIX> I'll let you know
<bjsnider> it's an intel imac right?
<T_UNIX> yes
<bjsnider> cool
<bjsnider> ever have any heat dissipation trouble with it?
<T_UNIX> if this works, maybe one should take a note in a wiki for others who are getting mad at either the flickering (using radeon) or the low resolution (using vesa)
<T_UNIX> not that I noticed
<bjsnider> cool
<T_UNIX> so thanks for the help
<T_UNIX> I'll reboot and see if it works
<T_UNIX> fingers crossed
<bjsnider> i wonder why he picked lucid instead of karmic or hardy
<sebsebseb> bjsnider: there's jauntey and intrepid still as well being supported,  altough Intrepid not for much longer, but lucid will be out when that runs out of support
<sebsebseb> well this has been a bit of fun kind of virtual machining Lucid alpha 1, but...
<bjsnider> yes but karmic being the current release and hardy the current lts, i'm assuming those would be the most logical choices
<sebsebseb> maybe, but Jauntey is pretty good,  and so is Intrepid
<bjsnider> jaunty
<Zetiks> :-D
<coz_> hey guys... i was using a export DIDSPLAY=:0.0 and sudo -u  gdm-gnome-control-center to change the gdm theme but apparently some updates have made that impossible....is there another way?
<swoody> can anyone lend me a hand with a sound level issue in Lucid?
<swoody> the terminal's system-bell worked fine in Karmic, but for some reason, it's extremely quiet in Lucid. I used 'alsamixer' to make sure all volumes are up. Other sounds are fine, but the system-bell is stll quite low
<swoody> terminal-bell*
<bjsnider> you want to talk to dtchen
<swoody> bjsnider: oh? Is he the local sound guru?
<bjsnider> lol
<bjsnider> yes, he's the local sound guru
<swoody> :)
<DanaG> he's also a long-distance sound guru, too. =P
<DanaG> A joke.
<swoody> haha
<DanaG> It's probably the pulseaudio x11-bell sound... the default sound is barely audible.
<zengeos> I've never had good luck with pulseaudio.  I disable it if it is enabled by default instll
<swoody> yeah, and I tried changing it from the default sound to 'Sonar' but the terminal still plays the default sound :/
<bjsnider> DanaG, did you see those news blips on phoronix about linus politely asking why nouveau isn't being pushed intot he kernel yet?
<DanaG> I saw it in the mailing list itself.
<DanaG> =P
<bjsnider> was that funny or what?
<DanaG> It amused me, but wasn't a "haha" funny sort of thing.
<bjsnider> linus just does not take any crap from anybody
<IdleOne> Didn't Linus code Chuck Norris?
<DanaG> I think it's kind of cool.
 * IdleOne wonders
<bjsnider> it was more funny to me because of all of the other things he's said in the past. every so often he comes out with these sorts of remarks
<bjsnider> like that time dave airlie tried to merge something after the window had closed and linus ripped into him
<DanaG> skynet.skynet.ie?
<DanaG> I'm checking the opening post.
<DanaG> Message for message-id <alpine.DEB.2.00.0912100603070.24701@skynet.skynet.ie> not found
<dtchen> swoody: look at the libcanberra volume, i.e., Sound Preferences > Sound Effects > Alert volume
<bjsnider> there he is!
<dtchen> I don't have a 10.04 install locally to test, so that's about as far as I'm willing to debug
<swoody> dtchen: yeah, it's all the way up. That's the first thing I checked :)
<dtchen> swoody: adjust the volume
<dtchen> there seems to be a PA issue where the softvols aren't being synced correctly
<dtchen> (sorry, I'm referring to both the Alert and Output volumes)
<swoody> dtchen: adjusted both of them, and then put them both back to 100% - still barely audible
<swoody> another oddity, I changed the 'alert sound' from the default one to 'Sonar' but the terminal-bell still plays the default sound
<dtchen> swoody: this is only alert volumes, correct? Your non-alerts are audible just fine?
<swoody> yeah, everything else sounds just fine, just the terminal-bell (from what I've noticed)
<swoody> just enabled 'Window and button sounds' to test them out. They're much louder than the terminal bell - seem to be normal.
<dtchen> ok, so it isn't libcanberra. Perhaps gnome-terminal?
<swoody> dtchen: could be... would trying out a different terminal test that?
<dtchen> perhaps xkbbell
<dtchen> just to verify, if you repeat an action that causes a repeat of the terminal bell, does the application appear in the Applications tab of gnome volume control?
<bjsnider> what happened to the "system sounds" slider that used to be on the "applications" tab in pavucontrol? it wasn't brough over to the new tray app?
<swoody> dtchen: nope, nothing for the terminal. Firefox, etc. still showup as normal.
<dtchen> swoody: can you reproduce the symptom with a new user?
<swoody> dtchen: will try, brb
<swoody> dtchen: same issue with clean (new) account
<dtchen> swoody: can you pastebin "amixer" output, please?
<swoody> dtchen: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/339065/
<swoody> dtchen: also, in Lucid 'Digital' seems to be a new entry in 'alsamixer', although I turned it up to 100%, too
<swoody> not sure if that's of any relevance
<dtchen> that's your digital mic
<dtchen> so no, it has nothing to do with playback :-)
<swoody> gotcha :)
<dtchen> does toggling the terminal_bell (i.e., disabling, testing then reenabling) do anything?
<swoody> I closed and reopened the terminal before, but didn't try unselecting it... one sec...
<dtchen> (back in ~25 mins)
<swoody> dtchen: still no luck, but will talk to you when you get back :)
<td123> If I installed 10.04 from a 9.10 install (changing the repos), can I just upgrade everything and it will be the same thing as installing from 10.04 alpha 1?
<akioghoster> alpha 1, since when?
 * akioghoster is upgrading now
<td123> akioghoster: http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=05813
<bjsnider> td123, it doesn't always go that smoothly. there's plenty the slip twixt the cup and the lip if you know what i mean
<bjsnider> but theoretically yes
<td123> bjsnider: k, then I'll cross my theoretical fingers :P
<akioghoster> hal removal
<akioghoster> eek
<bjsnider> i crossed my theoretical fingers one time. never saw them again...
<virtuald> screen is broken, it can't resize
<akioghoster> gnu screen?
<virtuald> yes
<akioghoster> wow
<td123> that sucks
<virtuald> ^A F does nothing
<virtuald> and it doesn't autoresize
<bjsnider> virtuald, using ati hardware
<td123> although I have 10.04 in a vm, so I don't really bother with screen in it :D
<virtuald> yes
<bjsnider> someone else has been complaining about that. which chip?
<virtuald> oh it did when i changed the window size but not when i resumed screen
<td123> here's an article describing a bad start for ubuntu 10.04 http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1004_alpha1&num=1
<td123> interesting read
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> actually lucid feels snappier for me, but i did change some stuff
<akioghoster> its too early to bencj
<akioghoster> bench
<akioghoster> things are still in debuf
 * akioghoster is typing in the dark
<virtuald> like setting vm.overcommit_memory=2
<td123> awesome! the only thing that broke with the update was sound (with I don't need in the vm anyways) :D
<virtuald> <:
<DanaG> hmm, bell... something to try: change the 'bell' sound in default.pa
<virtuald> danag: is that the annoying sound you here all the time?
<DanaG> nope, the bell sound is a nice little "bump" sound.
<DanaG> The annoying one is the gtk "pyuuuu" sound.
<DanaG> hmm, I wish PulseAudio's upmix algorithm was as cool as the WinVista and Win7 "Speaker Fill".
<dtchen> you could just chain it to alsa-lib's upmix
<dtchen> I guess I should just backport that to Debian unstable and then merge it into Ubuntu Lucid
<swoody> dtchen: so I rebooted, and now the terminal-bell isn't working at all :/
<DanaG> The Speaker Fill seems especially fancy: it takes voices and puts them on center, and then makes the rears be only accompaniment.
<DanaG> Even left-only or right-only voices somehow stay out of rears.
<DanaG> It's like magic.  Probably patented?
<DanaG> Well, "like magic" is a joke... it's probably something like: take average of left and right; stick that on center.  then subtract that from left and right, and put on corresponding rear.
<bjsnider> i thought that was already planned for pulse
<bjsnider> i seem to remember reading something lennart wrote about spatial sound events
<DanaG> Sound events is something different.
<dtchen> swoody: what's the value of terminal_bell?
<genii> ascii value 7 ?
<swoody> dtchen: is that in a conf file or something?
<dtchen> swoody: in gconf
<swoody> dtchen: gconf-editor says "pattern not found" is there another way to check it?
<dtchen> swoody: gconftool -g /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/bell_mode
<swoody> dtchen: set to 'off'
<dtchen> well, that's one culprit
<swoody> dtchen: ok set to 'custom' gives me no bell, but set to 'on' brings back the default bell again, and it's still quiet
<dtchen> yeah, I can reproduce it here in Karmic
<dtchen> let me dig
<dtchen> (sorry, need to be clear: I can reproduce it using the PPA based in Karmic)
<swoody> gotcha :)
<dtchen> nice, froze my machine & found a bug in snd-timer
<dtchen> anyhoo
<dtchen> swoody: can you verify using a live cd of 9.10 and reenable bell_mode that the volume is "correctly loud"?
<dtchen> swoody: then, can you verify using a live cd of 10.04 alpha 1 and reenable bell_mode that the volume is "incorrectly soft"?
<swoody> dtchen: well, I could give it a shot, but it was working fine up until last night when I upgraded to Lucid
<swoody> might take me 1.5 hr to download 10.04
<dtchen> ok, so that would be libcanberra and pulseaudio
<dtchen> no need, then; I think I have enough to chase it down
<dtchen> please file a bug; ubuntu-bug pulseaudio
<swoody> sure thing :)
<dtchen> I'm pretty sure it's actually PA
<dtchen> since I'm using 0.9.21 and Karmic's libcanberra and can reproduce it
<swoody> dtchen: well thanks for the help :)
<dtchen> np
<swoody> dtchen: I filed a report, it's: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/495346
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 495346 in pulseaudio "Terminal-Bell Volume Level Very Low" [Undecided,New]
<dtchen> thanks
<swoody> np at all :)
<swoody> feel free to add-in anything I may have missed, or left out
<DanaG> yargh, kwin won't use compositing. weird.
<DanaG> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=111&t=63748
<i_is_broke> which is better for testing, dist-upgrade or just a full install of alpha1?
<hifi> do-release-upgrade
<i_is_broke> it really dont matter to me, as its running on its on box as it is. that way if it crashes i dont lose anything.
<i_is_broke> did do-release-upgrade, it said no new upgrade so am just doing a update
<AlanBell> I am having some missing files in the .jigdo download
<AlanBell> first I tried the oxford.ac.uk mirror then archive.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> 404 from both on 18 files
<jpds> Which files?
<AlanBell> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubuntu-meta/ubuntu-minimal_1.178_i386.deb
<AlanBell> for example
<jpds> AlanBell: For lucid? Looks like there's a 1.180.
<AlanBell> it is 178 in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/lucid-alternate-i386.jigdo
<jpds> AlanBell: 1.180 was uploaded 5 hours and 30 minutes ago, that file was Last-Modified: Wed, 09 Dec 2009 12:17:24 GMT.
<AlanBell> ok, so where do I go from here?
<AlanBell> if that is a daily jigdo it should be more recent than that should it not?
<popey> i_is_broke: if you want to go to lucid, you need do-release-upgrade -d
<coz_> can the nvidia driver now be installed?
<oldude67> popey, been running lucid updates now for a while.
<popey> oldude67: I'm happy for you, but I was answering a question from i_is_broke
<i_is_broke> same person sorry i was on the other machine.
<popey> ah
<i_is_broke> and it also said no new upgrade.
<popey> that sounds good
<popey> do-release-upgrade is used for going from one release to another
<popey> not for updating within a release
<popey> thats what update-manager and "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" are for
<i_is_broke> popey, thanks ill keep that in mind...actually ill write that down.
<BUGabundo_work> guys we need testers for chromium beta
<BUGabundo_work> https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta
<BUGabundo_work> any one wants to join ?
<desu> BUGabundo_work: yep
<BUGabundo_work> desu: thanks
<BUGabundo_work> report any probs u find at #ubuntu-mozillateam
<BUGabundo_work> also read the PPA notice, please
 * David-T wonders why no one else seems to be getting bitten by bug #493772
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 493772 in mdadm "mdadm + initramfs-tools fail to boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/493772
<David-T> does no one else boot from mdadm?
<David-T> s/from/using/
<popey> yes
<popey> not on lucid though
<bsnider_> i'm using chrome beta...does that count?
<IdleOne> BUGabundo_work: testing for +1 Chromium?
<BUGabundo_work> bsnider_: no
<BUGabundo_work> IdleOne: on all releases
<bsnider_> uhhhhh
<bsnider_> ok
<IdleOne> BUGabundo_work: already using the daily-builds here
<BUGabundo_work> bsnider_: thats Google build (afaik for 8.04)
<IdleOne> on karmic
<IdleOne> also using Chrome
<BUGabundo_work> chromium is build by community (in this case fta) for all releases we have
<IdleOne> prefering Chrome right now
<BUGabundo_work> IdleOne: i'm too
<BUGabundo_work> but we need more testers on Beta build
<BUGabundo_work> before go public with it
<IdleOne> BUGabundo_work: well if I come up with any bugs i'll report :)
<BUGabundo_work> IdleOne: chrome and chromium should be very similar
<IdleOne> BUGabundo_work: all I see different is the logo to be honest
<IdleOne> but Chrome does load faster
<BUGabundo_work> does it?
<BUGabundo_work> chromium is almost instant here
<IdleOne> I get the opposite
<BUGabundo_work> really ?
<IdleOne> Chrome is 1 second, Chromium 4-5 seconds to load
<BUGabundo_work> is it slow?
<BUGabundo_work> both my 64bits machine
<BUGabundo_work> chromium is very very fast
<IdleOne> on 32 bit here
<BUGabundo_work> cant even compare to FF
<IdleOne> what's FF? lol
<BUGabundo_work> FireFox
<IdleOne> oh that old browser that people used to use
<BUGabundo_work> i'm using 3.7
<BUGabundo_work> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.3a1pre) Gecko/20091209 Ubuntu/8.04 (hardy) Minefield/3.7a1pre ID:20091209212253
<IdleOne> BUGabundo_work: I was being sarcastic :)
<BUGabundo_work> on debian unstable :DD
<BUGabundo_work> i got it
<BUGabundo_work> .... later
<bsnider_> i'd do it but i don't want to install a new version every day
<bsnider_> it's an outrage
<IdleOne> bsnider_: using the PPA is just an apt-get upgrade
<BUGabundo_work> beta doesnt have daily builds
<BUGabundo_work> IdleOne: [13:59] <fta> strange, did he try with an empty profile / cache for both?
<IdleOne> I did not
<IdleOne> will try
<bsnider_> it doesn't have daily builds? the name of the ppa is Ubuntu Chromium Daily Builds
<bsnider_> and the last build was 17 hours ago
<bsnider_> it ooks daily to me here
<BUGabundo_work> bsnider_: not beta ppa
<BUGabundo_work> beta != daily
<BUGabundo_work> [14:01] <fta> BUGabundo_work, at least, chromium doesn't have that http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Chrome#Usage_tracking [14:01] <fta> the RLZ and clientid part [14:01] <fta> and who know what else chrome also adds
<BUGabundo_work> [14:02] <fta> it's not just a branded chromium with a shiny icon
<AlanBell> anyone know who to poke about the jigdo daily build?
<BUGabundo_work> AlanBell: use zsync instead, please
 * BUGabundo_work pins ia to the #
<AlanBell> BUGabundo_work: do you think I could use zsync to finish off a nearly complete jigdo iso?
<BUGabundo_work> AlanBell: no idea
<BUGabundo_work> make a copy and try
<BUGabundo_work> i'm sure rsync would work
<AlanBell> good suggestion
<BUGabundo_work> but not sure on zsync
<AlanBell> I will let you know how it goes
<BUGabundo_work> AlanBell: check my ancient script https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BUGabundo/ISORsync
<BUGabundo_work> dont use that anymore, should even update it
<BUGabundo_work> tooooo lazy for it  :8
<BUGabundo_work> but sync -vhP --stats rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/current/ should still work
<BUGabundo_work> *if* image server didnt change address
<BUGabundo_work> which i think was planed to
<Daviey> erm, the rsync address did change
<Daviey> or at elast i thought it did
<BUGabundo_work> i read an email on it Daviey
<BUGabundo_work> but last time i used it , it still worked
<BUGabundo_work> something like rsync.cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<Daviey> rsync.releases.ubuntu.com yeah, but it *should* be faster
<Daviey> ohh.. might not have daily
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<Daviey> nope
<BUGabundo_work> ohhh there goes sarvatt
<sal_> hey.  i've got the alpha installed and running no problem, all's well so far.  new to testing.  wonder how to help
<sal_> ?
<BUGabundo_work> hi sal_
<BUGabundo_work> welcome
<BUGabundo_work> hang around, punch lp for bugs
<BUGabundo_work> take a quick look at the foruns
<BUGabundo_work> read technical overview wiki
<BUGabundo_work> and avoid distupgrades or update-manager partial updates
<BUGabundo_work> u should be fine
<BUGabundo_work> *but*
<BUGabundo_work> expect it  to break when ever u most need it working :)
<BUGabundo_work> and have current (and tested) backups of your system/data
<sal_> thx.  i have it set on it's own partition on a second machine
<sal_> just waiting for april, but the bug got me early this time
<BUGabundo_work> ehe
<BUGabundo_work> i started on day one
<BUGabundo_work> u will get there, some day :)
<sal_> i've read much around the forums and wiki to learn the testing process
<BUGabundo_work> oh and when april comes and everyone saying: "woooooo new stuff"
<BUGabundo_work> u will be saying: bah old stuff.. be using that for 4 months
<BUGabundo_work> lo
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<sal_> indeed
<sal_> is there any kind of testing report i can file?
<sal_> or just use it normally and report bugs
<sal_> i read about a manual partition bug, but i sailed through it no problem
<sal_> how-to make system backups?
<AlanBell> jigdo then zsync works *really* well
<AlanBell> Target 99.3% complete
<AlanBell> and now done
<yofel> sal_: if you have another system installed then just make a backup of the whole system partition with dd
<BUGabundo_work> cool AlanBell
<yofel> sal_: if not, there are several other ways, like rsync or backup apps
<BUGabundo_work> yofel: sal_ clonezilla should be a better full system backup option
<BUGabundo_work> sal_: to report bugs prefered way is $ ubuntu-bug PACKAGE
<BUGabundo_work> sal_: dpkg -l (or dselect) are your friend when exporting list of installed apps
<yofel> never tried it, lemme check out the website...
 * BUGabundo_work mental note: run that on my new system latter tonigh
<yofel> dpkg -S when trying to find out what package a file belongs to
<BUGabundo_work> yofel: clozilla?? really?
<BUGabundo_work> yesh -S very usefull
<yofel> BUGabundo_work: nope, rsync is enough for me so far ^^
<yofel> clonezilla sounds interesting though
<yofel> oh, and debsums to check if files are corrupt
<yofel> (or missing)
<sal_> BUGabundo_ yofel  thanks, i'll check that
<sal_> yofel "dd"?
<yofel> sal_: check 'man dd', for backups to something like: dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=sdb1.bak and you'll have a backup of the partition including file system etc...
<yofel> nice if you want to make duplicates of flash drives :D
<BUGabundo_work> yofel: of course power users can use *any* of it utils in standalone
<BUGabundo_work> like partimage
<BUGabundo_work> or dd
<BUGabundo_work> yofel: well no, dd is more like *block* level, not files
<BUGabundo_work> it will even "copy" empty space
<yofel> BUGabundo_work: true
<SuperLag> Any of you guys using Lucid in a VMWare VM?
<BUGabundo_work> SuperLag: nope
<BUGabundo_work> real HW
<SuperLag> I don't have the hardware to spare, so I virtualize it.
<BUGabundo_work> douglasawh-work: pign
<BUGabundo_work> *ping that is
<sebsebseb> hi
<funkyHat> hum... I've got a conflict between gdm and usplash... should I remove usplash?
<yofel> funkyHat: yes, usplash is to be removed, plymouth will be used in the future
<funkyHat> Thanks yofel ⡈)
<soee> does kubuntu 9.10 worls fine with nvidia 190.42  drivers ?
<bsnider_> this channel is for lucid, not karmic
<Guest14871> dist-upgrade wants to remove usplash ... should i allow this?
 * BluesKaj wonders if the graphics probs with X and nvidia drivers have been attended to  :P
<yofel> Guest14871: yes, that's fine, it's being replaced with plymouth
<yofel> BluesKaj: which ones?
<Guest14871> ok, wanted to make sure. so far lucid is working great on my dell inspiron laptop
<BluesKaj> glx-185 , yofel
<yofel> hm, dunno, I use 195 from ppa
<sebsebseb> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/12/lucid-to-get-aero-style-rgba.html
<BluesKaj> yofel, I made the mistake of using the reommended which is the nvidia-glx-185 version, couldn't get X back
<yofel> o.O
<BluesKaj> yofel, which card  ? I have the 7600GT
<yofel> notebook, nvidia Quadro NVS 140M
<yofel> my desktop with an 7300GT still runs karmic
<BluesKaj> yeah, I'm staying with karmic for a while
<yofel> the most annoying thing for me right now is that kde forgets to redraw the screen right after hiiding a notification. A part of the bubble remains :/
<BluesKaj> using 195 on your desktop , yofel ?
<JontheEchidna> yofel: that's a longstanding X issue, nothing KDE can do about it unfortunately :(
<yofel> BluesKaj: nope, notebook: 195, desktop: 190
<yofel> JontheEchidna: ah ok, but I didn't notice it in kde 4.3
<yofel> hey DanaG
<JontheEchidna> yofel: oh, I just realized I may have also seen what you are talking about, and that it may be different than what I was first thinking of
<DanaG> yo.
<BluesKaj> yofel, got a ppa for the 190 ?
<JontheEchidna> yofel: At first thinking of when you get a tooltip or notification and a hole appears in a window
<DanaG> I keep getting plasma segfaulting.  Way too often.
<JontheEchidna> but now I remember that there has been a few times of there being a black section where the notification was
<yofel> JontheEchidna: exactly
<JontheEchidna> worth a bug report at bugs.kde.org I suppose
<yofel> DanaG: I only get kwin crashes when I expand the systray for the first time
<DanaG> oh, and kwin doesn't let me use compositing.
<bsnider_> BluesKaj, the nvidia vdpau ppa has the 190 for lucid
<DanaG> It claims to be on... yet it's very clearly not.
<JontheEchidna> DanaG: I think that kwin issue was a known issue for beta1, that should be resolved in beta2
<yofel> BluesKaj: https://edge.launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/nvidia
<JontheEchidna> I recall something about compositing not working on some cards in the release notes
<DanaG> oh, and kde4-window-decorator doesn't like kde 4.4.
<BluesKaj> bsnider_, I'm staying with karmic til the X/nvidia prob is worked out
<JontheEchidna> "Known bugs at the time of release include KOrganizer not starting up and compositing support in the window manager being disabled on some hardware. The KDE team is looking into those problems and expects to have them fixed shortly."
<JontheEchidna> http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.4-beta1.php
<DanaG> yup.
<JontheEchidna> well, it's definitely beta
<bsnider_> BluesKaj, you mean you couldn't get x back in karmic?
<BluesKaj> thanks yofel
<yofel> the nvidia vdpau ppa had 190 too, but that doesn't/didn't work with the new X in lucid
<BluesKaj> bsnider_, no, in lucid , had to do a recovery install
<BluesKaj> of karmic
<bsnider_> well, i've got the 190 in there for karmic and the other distros too
<bsnider_> the 185 had a few problems here and there, and the 195 is beta
<bsnider_> the 190 has a bug with sound going over hdmi, if you do that sort of thing though
<BluesKaj> I was able to get to the TTY , on lucid but it kept looking for X in usr/bin ..what's up with that ? :P
<BluesKaj> BBL
<CosmiChaos> Anyone managed to install 195.22 nvidia beta driver on lucid??
<CosmiChaos> it forcec me to low grafic mode
<yofel> CosmiChaos: I got it from a ppa and it works fine
<yofel> nvidia Quadro NVS 140M
<CosmiChaos> can you please tell me where to find that ppa?
<yofel> https://edge.launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/nvidia
<CosmiChaos> yofel, awsome thanks, i was always install via console
<CosmiChaos> another thing, now udev and usplash arre gone, when it fails booting and it comes to show console, i have strange video output, cant read anything. everythings quessed onto the top multiple times
<CosmiChaos> guess it has something todo with framebuffer
<yofel> CosmiChaos: maybe disable splash?
<CosmiChaos> no console too is wrong
<CosmiChaos> i tried startupmanager and redefined resolution to 800x600 but still
<CosmiChaos> when i boot 2.6.31 everything is fine
<bjsnider> these complaints should be going to nvidia
<CosmiChaos> but with 2.6.32 all video output is screwed
<CosmiChaos> hmm
<CosmiChaos> well ill reboot now with the 195er installed cya
<bjsnider> go to the nvforums and report it
<DanaG> hmm, could this be another case of vga16fb breaking things?
<DanaG> Happens for me with fglrx, too... it turns the consoles to garbage even BEFORE xorg starts.
<CosmiChaos> works nicely
<yoasif> hey guys, i have a weird gnome-panel bug that only happens in my user profile -- if i click on the menu, it segfaults, also if i do alt-f2, it segfaults. in a new user profile, i see none of these issues -- what is the easiest way to remove the settings for the panel but keep the layout?
<DanaG> ARGH.
<DanaG> Stupid update-grub.
<DanaG> Just sits there, doing nothing.
<DanaG> Nothing at all.
<yofel> o.O
<DanaG> oh wait, now it did something... like 30 seconds later after no feedback.
<yofel> what if you run 'sudo grub-mkconfig' ?
<DanaG> Same result.
<yofel> yeah, but where does it hang?
<DanaG> sudo update-grub
<yofel> grub-mkconfig will telll you what it dooes
<DanaG> password: [I enter password}
<DanaG> <hang for 30 seconds>
<yofel> o.O
<DanaG> It turned out it was grub-probe being sucky and slow.
<yofel> ok, dunno how the pw verification works
<DanaG> It later gave me "generating grub.cfg".
<yofel> ah
<DanaG> oh, and plymouth kills the kernel so badly, even the heartbeat LED stops.
<DanaG> now to try plymouth again, with uvesafb.
<DanaG> After I tell vga16fb to go DIAF.
<DanaG> yay, didn't hard-lock this time.
<DanaG> But, it's entirely black.  Nice theme there, guys. =þ
<DanaG> yeah, you fail, Plymouth.
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/plymouth.log
<DanaG> gotta' go for now.
<SmittyJensen> hello
<SmittyJensen> is anyone's menu getting messed up (not showing entries)
<yofel> SmittyJensen: gnome, kde, xfce, ...?
<SmittyJensen> gnome
<i_is_broke> ok, havent been here all day whats broken now?
#ubuntu+1 2009-12-12
<oldude67> alright does anyone know how to make the power managment not show up on reboots, i have told it not to do it several times but it still comes up.thats for laptops mostly isnt it?
<rrva> often chrome or firefox flip out and eat 90Â% cpu for a long time. How can I detect this situation and automatically kill firefox/chrome or at least show a warning dialog?
<IngForigua> Someone have problems with nofify-osd
<simba_> so i did a fresh install and the update-manager -d. My lappy has dual gfx card, when i try booting nv my screen goes crazy, but works ok with intel. Anyone else have the same problem?
<DanaG> weird.... plymouth doesn't work for me.
<DanaG> Just shows a blank black screen.
<DanaG> http://www.google.com/search?q=unexpectedly+disconnected+boot+status
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/plymouth.log
<XiXaQ> has it been decided that Lucid will use Linux 2.6.32 and not 2.6.33 even if it's ready in good time for kernel freeze?
<XiXaQ> I think 2.6.33 would be a very useful kernel for Ubuntu Server, as it's likely to include DRBD.
<dtchen> XiXaQ: it has been decided, yes.
<XiXaQ> good. I would like the convenience of having DRBD in the kernel, but I think it's much more important to have stability from the get go.
<DanaG> hmm, plymouth doesn't work for me... just gives me "unexpectedly disconnected from boot status daemon".
<XiXaQ> ah! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/specs/KernelLucidNewKernelonLTS <-- This is one blueprint I really find interesting.
<DanaG> I almost read "kernelon" as "chameleon".
<DanaG> with a K.
<XiXaQ> :)
<XiXaQ> the brain has some kewl features. :)
<bjsnider> plymouth would require a kms driver
<bjsnider> which is to say, an intel gpu
<RAOF> Or, with the new kernel, an ati gpu.
<bjsnider> really? that's done now?
<RAOF> Or, with _my_ copy of 2.6.32-8-generic, an nvidia gpu.
<bjsnider> i wasn't aware it had been added to radeon yet
<DanaG> I'm using uvesafb, for now.
<RAOF> radeon kms has been available since not long into the Karmic cycle; it hasn't been enabled in Ubuntu kernels, though, because it's needed newer userspace.
<DanaG> But even with radeon kms, plymouth has never worked for me.
<DanaG> Even back when it was temporarily available in Jaunty.
<RAOF> You'll notice the latest kernel changelog drops the "[SAUCE] disable ati kms"
<DanaG> It just went to details view, immediately... without EVER even trying to load the "solar" plugin.
<DanaG> this is a strace of sending it "show-splash".
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/plymouth.log
<DanaG> It just gives me a 100% black screen.
<DanaG> It also gives me "unexpectedly disconnected from boot status daemon".
<DanaG> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=209459
<DanaG> Stupid Plymouth.
<DanaG> hmm, a nice name for a language:
<DanaG> c²
<DanaG> s/c/C/
<DanaG> er, sorry, wrong tab again.
<DanaG> ugh, stupid wifi... can't handle even one lowly stereo pulseaudio stream.
<bjsnider> chromium-browser reports the flash plugin crashes on all google video and espn video
<DanaG> great, pulseaudio is now giving me a bunch of "protocol error" messages.
<DanaG> hmm, I disabled the RTP stream thingy... and suddenly it started working.
<DanaG> Even though RTP wasn't even in use!
<DanaG> Still, that doesn't explain "protocol error" -- shouldn't it be something more like "your connection sucks"?
<DanaG> now, if only I could make that old laptop's video (including bios boot logo!) not get completely trampled...
<DanaG> Weird... plymouth works just fine on a second computer that has nouveau.\
<DanaG> Does plymouth just not like uvesafb?
<DanaG> Actually, I think plymouth is just being stupid, and trying to draw on ttyS0.
<DanaG> ... and completely ignoring tty0.
<DanaG> http://www.mail-archive.com/plymouth@lists.freedesktop.org/msg00045.html
<DanaG> Oh, I see... it's just Plymouth fail.
<DanaG> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22239
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 22239 in plymouth general "improve console= handling" [Normal,New]
<DanaG> weird... plymouth under X gives weird boxes.
<XiXaQ> does anyone know when Evolution 2.29 will be available in lucid?
<DanaG> ooh, multi-pointer vnc:
<DanaG> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCQ-5eOElxE
<XiXaQ> why is that cool?
<DanaG> Because you wouldn't have to "fight" over a mouse, and you could do cooperative stuff with it.
<bjsnider> fight over a mouse?
<arand_> I seriously wonder about the decision to label adobe flash, etc. as "Free Software" in USC...
<DanaG> I'd distinguish by "free" and "Free!".
<arand_> Not even I can tell which is supposed to be which of those two...
<arand_> Redefining the meaning of Free Software to mean Gratis Software, I really do think it's a bad way to go...
<DanaG> I'd agree with that.
<DanaG> They should call it zero-price, instead, or something.
<DanaG> or zero-cost.
<DanaG> (aside from all the crashes! =þ)
<DanaG> oh yeah, so plymouth just plain doesn't even TRY to work on my system.
<DanaG> It sees a "console=" parameter and just says "oh, serial, I give up."
<DanaG> Even if it's console=ttyS0 console=tty0 (which means both serial AND local).
<mgi> hi everyone - I keep getting "error 22" from grub when I boot off a fresh install.. happened with mythbuntu 9.10 and it's happening with ubuntu 10.04.. what is this all about?
<mgi> I have 4 disks fyi and only one has partitions set up
<gnomefreak> mgi you can search using "grub error 22" i dont recall what it is and i would be able to check for a bit
<mgi> I searched and haven't found much useful
<mgi> it's all to do with dual windows-linux installs and such
<mgi> I believe error 22 is unknown file or directory, or something
<mgi> I imagine it's looking for the wrong drive / partition
<gnomefreak> mgi: did you install windows first than ubuntu?
<mgi> no, windows has never been on any of these hard disks
<mgi> I am installing over a previous ubuntu install, but I have deleted + readded the partitions since then
<DanaG> grr, plasma keeps segfaulting.
<DanaG> Over and over.  And over.  And under.  And sideways.  And over.
<ueu001> Is there breakage now in lucid? Or is it safe to upgrade to the alpha  ?
<gnomefreak> ueu001: breakage and will keep breaking until beta at least it will have less by beta release
<pecisk> well, it looks like it's safe, but you can't be sure and nothing new to chew on, only gnome stuff is slowly upgrading
<gnomefreak> pecisk: X is broken
<pecisk> I did it in VirtualBox
<pecisk> hmmm
<pecisk> gnomefreak, this morning I suppose? :)
<pecisk> ok, I didn't upgrade for day or more
<gnomefreak> not all drivers are ready example nvidia-glx-*
<gnomefreak> pecisk: 2 days ago
<pecisk> allright
<ueu001> oh that's bad
<pecisk> so it's better to do something useful than upgrade right now :)
<gnomefreak> ueu001: since you will be doing either update-manager -d or distupgrade in terminal it is going to break X. right now they are held back
<gnomefreak> go figure i file a bug than as of today i cant reproduce it :(
<gnomefreak> ueu001: pecisk see bug 495779 not sure if it was a duplicate of the other bug but that is my X bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 495779 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "when doing X updates it wants to remove nvidia-glx-185" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495779
<ueu001> I see it in the distribution upgrade window
 * gnomefreak getting tired of filing bugs 
<Mitch> Does the latest Kubuntu alpha use Plymouth?
<XiXaQ> gnomefreak, isn't it a little early for that? :)
<gnomefreak> XiXaQ: yep but ive been up for ~7hours and its only 6:54am
<XiXaQ> :)
<Ddorda> hey. what is the version of xorg-server that going to be on lucid?
<yofel> Mitch: no, kubuntu doesn't use Plymouth yet
<yofel> Ddorda: 1.7 afaik
<yofel> (Xorg 7.5)
<tormod> anyone else having ureadahead dying?
<Ddorda> yofel: thanks a lot :D
<tormod> d'uh I was using a vanilla kernel, ureadahead needs some ubuntu patches...
<BluesKaj> ok , installing lucid as we speak ..any advice on quirks I should know before I reboot after the installis done ?
<Ian_Corne> gfx card?
<Ian_Corne> Don't run it on battery power
<Ian_Corne> mine crashes then
<BluesKaj> nvidia 7600gt
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, I'm using my desktop
<Ian_Corne> ok
<Ian_Corne> then i have no comments :)
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, I tried lucid 2 days ago and it crashed X and am using the glx-185 driver . I have the ppa for the 190 driver , but I'not sure what the excart name of it is.
<BluesKaj> exact
<ueu001> Is there a problem with nvidia-glx in lucid or is there a workaround ?
<Ian_Corne> Sorry BluesKaj don't have nvidia
<BluesKaj> well, ueu001 , I'm about to find out ,. There was a prob a couple of days ago , but i'm gonna try a different driver
<ueu001> I have no problem using nv, instead of nvidia, so I will upgrade in a few hours to lucid
<BluesKaj> I see , didn't realize the nv driver works on lucid
<ueu001> I have no information what works....We always have vesa
<BluesKaj> well the prob is , if X is broken , then the driver doesn't matter
<ueu001> true
<BluesKaj> had to do some rescue work for the nvidia-190-libvdpau driver and xorg reconfig at the TTY , but managed to boot lucid
<ueu001> Just started upgrading as well
<ueu001> Will keep you updated
<BluesKaj> hmm, konversation is using 70% of the cpu , wonder what's causing that . I'd use quassel but don't care the "look" and I'm no eye candy freak
<BluesKaj> don't care for the "look"
<ueu001> I'm now on lucid guys. Booted successfully, I only lost usplash
<ueu001> I also found a bug in notify-osd, I will post a bug
<ueu001> posted it . bug #495938
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 495938 in notify-osd "Notify-osd in lucid: Glitchy appearance" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495938
<Michalxo> agrree with notifications
<ueu001> can someone confirm please?
<Michalxo> done
<Michalxo> damn, lynx is faster via live cd/dvd then my Koala :-(
<ueu001> thanks
<ueu001> the new kernel is pretty exciting ; )
<Michalxo> in what?
<ueu001> there was a pretty big article somewhere. do you want me to find it  ?
<Michalxo> that would be nice from you :-)
<ueu001> http://bit.ly/tBLeW
<Michalxo> I have here ubuntu since karmic alpha 3.. and it's not that fast as I'd imagine :-(     but keyboard freezing after suspend bothers me very much :-(
<ueu001> We are still early in development and because this is going to be a lts release, we need to post many bug reports. So do that if you haven't already .
<Michalxo> well.. it was/is in Karmic..
<Michalxo> i haven't tested it on lynx..
<Michalxo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/429249
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 429249 in gnome-power-manager "[Karmic] keyboard locked/freezed unable to type anything" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Michalxo> this is my top-bug :-(
<ueu001> that's pretty severe ;  (
<Michalxo> yeah :-(
<BluesKaj> Konversation is using 70% of the available cpu porcess ...what gives ?
<BluesKaj> process
<Seren__> hi there, I have lost "all applications" under kde lucid : krunner can't find any application and kickoff does not list anything
<Seren__> this is pretty weird, luckily I had a konsole restored at session start up
<Seren__> anyone else experiencing the same thing ?
<joaopinto> fgrlx is still unusable, right ?
<BluesKaj> successful reboot ! ..stuff works :)
<ueu001> BluesKaj: congrats : )
<yoasif_> just installed gnote, it seems identical to tomboy
<BluesKaj> ueu001, how are you coming along . Are you installing ?
<ueu001> BluesKaj: I upgraded from karmic. So far I have found only one bug
<BluesKaj> ueu001, cool , a crash or ?
<CosmiChaos> ueu001, well not much has changed so far except of kernel and kde
<BluesKaj> CosmiChaos, that's not much ?
<ueu001> This. Bug#495938
<ueu001> Bug# 495938
<BluesKaj> ! Bug# 495938
<BluesKaj> oops
<CosmiChaos> BluesKaj, well its regular upsream, but normally its quite more at alpha , ie gnome, cups, compiz, not changed
<BluesKaj> ok ,it's on launchpad ... dunno if mine is a bug but i have to login twice
<ueu001> I will install the nvidia drivers now from the official website
<CosmiChaos> i think if they would really miss he option on 2.6.3 for a LTS
<CosmiChaos> 2.6.33
<BluesKaj> ueu001, you'll have to stop kdm first then remove the old driver and install the new one
<CosmiChaos> im really fine with the sevenmashines nvidia 195.22 beta repository
<CosmiChaos> but still i have a video glitch on boot must be xserver-video-nvidia
<ueu001> Install succesful
<BluesKaj> CosmiChaos, which nvidia card ?
<CosmiChaos> 8600gts+
<BluesKaj> the nvidia-190-libvdpau replaces the glx-185 driver , you can find it here https://edge.launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/nvidia
<CosmiChaos> listen i have absolutely no problem when x is loaded
<CosmiChaos> BluesKaj,
<BluesKaj> yeah CosmiChaos i was busy typing and not reading :)
<CosmiChaos> my 195.22 works nicely and worked before on karmic nice too, the difference from upgrade was that from grub to X the graphic is freaked
<BluesKaj> I had a problem with X til the 190 driver was installed
<sebsebseb> hi
<CosmiChaos> i guess its a problem with the vesa modul for nvidia on the new 2.6.2 :( what to do?
<CosmiChaos> the problem is too, when i switch to console
<BluesKaj> my nvidia card is a bit old (7600gt) but still works fine with this 5yr old pc
<CosmiChaos> graphics are freaked too
<CosmiChaos> i meant 2.6.33
<CosmiChaos> 332
<sebsebseb> oh graphics card issues?  well the screensavers won't show in alpha 1, in my Virtualbox  vm
<CosmiChaos> no not screensafers
<sebsebseb> ok well I just joined
<CosmiChaos> TTY1-8 plus boot animation
<sebsebseb> also the boot up is odd in my vm
<CosmiChaos> these are freaked
<BluesKaj> CosmiChaos, the 195 lucid driver might different than the karmic , di=unno for sure
<Seren__> hi there, I lost "all applications" in kde+1
<Seren__> (lucid)
<i_is_broke> well every thing seems to be working fine with my nvidia riva tnt2 card
<Seren__> and krunner seems to be unable to find them either
<CosmiChaos> its not the nvidia x-driver
<CosmiChaos> i tried 185 its the same ok
<Seren__> anyone else with the same issue ?
<CosmiChaos> X works nice
<CosmiChaos> the problems are the console temrinals plus only the boot animation
<BluesKaj> CosmiChaos, gnome ?
<CosmiChaos> that must be package xorg-video-vidia related or kid of, because that worked before lucid
<BluesKaj> CosmiChaos, yeah try the site I posted above
<CosmiChaos> gnome works ice in x as i repeat: only boot animations and NOT terminal windows, but CONSOLES ((STRG+ALT+F1-F12))
<CosmiChaos> BluesKaj, you didnt posted an link O.o
<ueu001> I installed the nvidia driver from nvidia.com and it works very well for me
<CosmiChaos> BluesKaj, except of the sevenmashines repository, that i already in use of
<CosmiChaos> you dont got my problem
<BluesKaj> TTY not working ?
<CosmiChaos> well technically it works
<CosmiChaos> but not usable
<BluesKaj> i have 6 TTY s the , alt +F7 gives me the desktop
<CosmiChaos> because video output is squeezed and shovered to a 1/10 of the height and 1/10 of the width repeating itselfs to the right
<CosmiChaos> at the top of the screen
<BluesKaj> what happened to the media option is systemsettings ?
<CosmiChaos> Settings>Multimedia-System?
<CosmiChaos> i cannot use TTYs, some graphic glitch goes for boot animation
<CosmiChaos> and shutdown animation
<CosmiChaos> same
<CosmiChaos> thats not nivida-glx related
<CosmiChaos> must be frame buffer or vesa driver or something :(
<CosmiChaos> any idea?
<BluesKaj> CosmiChaos, i'm on kde , it's system settings /computer admin/ media
<BluesKaj> do you have the terminal on desktop
<CosmiChaos> of course i can open up a temrinal window
<SuperLag> Anyone running Lucid in VMWare?
<Seren__> hi there, I am still struggling under kde lucid to see any application in krunner or kickoff
<BluesKaj> how is lucid working on laptops with intel graphics ?
<CosmiChaos> thats totally weird. ubuntu devlopers focused 2.6.32 for 100.0044 which will be released in april as LTS while now kernel 2.6.33 with nuevou will arrive in february ... atm  xf86-video-nv isnt working since lucid alpha11 for my 8600gts.... merry christmas xD
<CosmiChaos> i think ubuntu developers should step to 33 for LTS
<dtchen> no
<dtchen> that decision was made at UDS for a longer period available for stabilisation
<CosmiChaos> just gimme back my bootloader and TTYs xD
<CosmiChaos> i mean bootloadingscreen
<CosmiChaos>  xf86-video-nv got screwed graphics for TTYs, boot- and shutdownscreen since lucid alpha1 for me, any idea?
<BluesKaj> well , here goes lucid install on the laptop
<sal_> ? partial upgrade?  i have a good alpha installed, using upgrade mgr .. i read the forum page about the partial upgrade - and generally not to ..
<sal_> wondering what to do from here? .. wait for a full upgrade, or ??
<CosmiChaos> generally dont develope ;)
<IdleOne> sal_: wait
<sal_> IdleOne, ok.  if i keep checking the update mgr, it will eventually offer me a normal upgrade?
<BluesKaj> CosmiChaos, try sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start in the console , then remove your old nvidia driver and install devel -nvidia driver for your graphics card
<CosmiChaos> i run upgrades every 15 minute omg
<IdleOne> sal_: at some point it should
<BluesKaj> err sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop, CosmiChaos
<CosmiChaos> BluesKaj, i dont use kde with kdm, i use gnome with gnm ;)
<CosmiChaos> gdm
<BluesKaj> then gdm
<sal_> IdleOne, thx.  i'll just keep checking.  the install now seems to be running great ..
<CosmiChaos> that does not work anymore since karmic ;))
<CosmiChaos> stop gdm
<CosmiChaos> ;)
<evolio> anyone with a macbook 1,1 here?
<CosmiChaos> why should installing devel help BluesKaj
<CosmiChaos> BluesKaj, again: the propietary driver was working under karmic
<CosmiChaos> i rebuild that kernel module for 2.6.32
<BluesKaj> CosmiChaos, what's your present driver?\
<CosmiChaos> it is nicely working
<CosmiChaos> 195.22 nvidia via sevenmachines repo
<CosmiChaos> i previously had 195.22 directly from nvidia installed
<BluesKaj> you said your graphics were freaked a while ago, whic h is it ?
<CosmiChaos> i dont think the problem is driver related
<CosmiChaos> listen. 195.22 from nvidia was nicely installed in karmic, then i upgraded to lucid
<CosmiChaos> it claimed for low graphic mode, so i checked console
<BluesKaj> yeah so install the lucid driver
<CosmiChaos> which had screwed graphics like the very first bototloadinganimation in lucid
<CosmiChaos> yes i did
<CosmiChaos> i entered low graphics mode
<BluesKaj> ok, nm ...
<CosmiChaos> since i cannot force TTY driver instalaltion
<CosmiChaos> which i did (tried blindly) and worked
<BluesKaj> it's no point
<CosmiChaos> but then after a reboot still the bug appeared
<CosmiChaos> hardware enabled opengl desktop no problem
<CosmiChaos> gdm works, compiz works
<CosmiChaos> lol i bet the 2.6.33 is finished before ubuntu hits first beta xD
<IdleOne> first beta came out 2 days ago. How much do you want to bet?
<IdleOne> :P
<IdleOne> oh wait
 * IdleOne fail
<BUGabundo> ola
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> is it just me, or did fonts get smaller again ?
<AlanBell> evening
<AlanBell> just installing from the alternate CD, it wants to download MIBs from RFCs and IANA
<BUGabundo> hey AlanBell
<BUGabundo> yeah I remember getting those too
<BUGabundo> :S
<AlanBell> it is a sub-optimal acronym soup for the uninitiated
<AlanBell> not entirely sure what a MIB is myself
<AlanBell> or the relationship between RFCs and IANA
<BUGabundo> heh
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: that's your expertise isn't it ?
<BUGabundo> AFAIK MIBs are the exposed motherboard sensors
<joaopinto> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Management_Information_Base
<robin0800_> joaopinto: well as I was installing it I did not have an internet connection but have not been prompted to install these after installation
<joaopinto> you can safely ignore that prompt
<AlanBell> will the message be removed later? it is a bit unfriendly
<joaopinto> I guess so
<AlanBell> well the install finished and it boots up OK
<AlanBell> still experienceing bug 428769
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428769 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "compiz starts with a blank screen on a 2048x1152 monitor" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428769
#ubuntu+1 2009-12-13
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> i'm using radeon dri2/kms (im using for a long time now), since i upgraded to lucid with kde 4.4 beta 1 i cant activate compositing anymore. it works with compiz but not kwin.
<yofel> _Groo_: the kde4.4beta release page says that compositing doesn't work for some hardware, maybe you're affected by that
<_Groo_> yofel: it always worked since 4.0, and compiz is working
<_Groo_> yofel: also, is the printer settings broken too?
<yofel> _Groo_: see Known Problems http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.4-beta1.php
<yofel> dunno about the printer settings, I use hplip
<JontheEchidna> printer settings are probably because the python bindings are still at KDE 4.3.3
<JontheEchidna> but kdebindings fails to build in beta, which is typical each kde release
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: ahh true.. kdebindings are for 4.3.3
<_Groo_> 4.3.4
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: lol yeah, true
<DanaG> grr, kde 4.4 deals badly with multiple monitors.
<DanaG> The second monitor's background is in front of everything else.
<_Groo_> yofel: some hardware is vage at least
<yofel> _Groo_: well, I don't know more than that, sry
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: are you using 4.4? can you tell me if the clipboard (klipper) is broken?
<JontheEchidna> works fine here
<yofel> _Groo_: works for me
<yofel> (klipper)
<DanaG> And plasma segfaults all the time.... tons and tons of times.
<_Groo_> yofel: very strange :P
<yofel> not here, I have a (fixed upstream) kwin crash sometimes, but otherwise kde works fine
<yofel> ah, about klipper: was 'use selection' turned on by default in kde4.3?
<yofel> I thought that it was broken at first too
<_Groo_> yofel: where do i set that?
<yofel> _Groo_: I set 'ignore selection' in the settings to get it to work as I expected
<_Groo_> yofel: you are joking?
<_Groo_> yofel: its the negative???
<yofel> _Groo_: no, what I mean is: I DO NOT want it to use the selection
<yofel> I often replace selected text, which doesn't work with selection copy enabled
<_Groo_> yofel: doesnt work, always empty and i do have selection
<DanaG> SEcondary monitor (actually, the thing I WANT to have be primary!) is showing only a static image.
<_Groo_> yofel: and it always crashes on exit
<yofel> _Groo_: oh, might have seen that crash too, doesn't happen always though
<_Groo_> yofel: im installing kdelibs5 dbs and qt4.5 dbg so i can report the bugs...
<DanaG> grr, using two different-dpi displays resets the thing back to 96 dpi!
<DanaG> GRR.
<xray7224> im going for the upgrade
<xray7224> :P
<xray7224> its updating to lucid now :D
<yofel> xray7224: good luck
<xray7224> thanks :P
<yofel> :P
<DanaG> grr, plasma died again.
<xray7224> hehe
<yofel> DanaG: still using compiz?
<DanaG> Yup.
<DanaG> kwin compositing isn't working.
<DanaG> In fact, it isn't even TRYING to work.
<BUGabundo> xray7224: via what method ?
<DanaG> It thinks it is working, though... it shows it "enabled" in kde!
<_Groo_> DanaG: same problem here
<DanaG> er, in systemsettings.
<xray7224> BUGabundo, just update-manager -d
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> just making sure :)
<_Groo_> DanaG: mine just enables if i have compiz running, but never really works.. if you restart kde without any compositing it fails miserably
<DanaG> grr, kde doesn't acknowledge xrandr dpi changes.
<mysticdarkhack> Hey
<mysticdarkhack> anyone here know where I can edit for the kernel startup
<mysticdarkhack> there no menu.lst
<yofel> !grub2 | mysticdarkhack
<ubottu> mysticdarkhack: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<yofel> someone should: s/in Karmic/since Karmic/
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, i realize you need bug testers for chromium-browser, but i can't see anything wrong with it...
<bjsnider> works fine
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> coolio
<BUGabundo> that's what we like to hear
<bjsnider> which ablocker works best with it?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: (01:42:29 AM) fta: BUGabundo, codecs broken, webgl broken, some say svg broken but wfm, ...
<BUGabundo> AdThwart
<BUGabundo> not as good as adblock :(
<BUGabundo> not even close
<bjsnider> i'm using adblock now, but it doesn't block the ads until they've already loaded
<bjsnider> what is webgl supposed to mean
<bjsnider> svg would be handled by webkit
<bjsnider> codecs? you mean for html5?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: ask fta :)
<BUGabundo> I'm just the messenger
<bjsnider> what channel?
<BUGabundo> #ubuntu-mozillateam
<BUGabundo> as usua
<BUGabundo> as usual
<BUGabundo> and yes, I know the irony
<BUGabundo> should be called
<BUGabundo> #ubuntu-browsers
<bjsnider> i think there's a chromium support channel
<BUGabundo> for ubuntu ?
<BUGabundo> or upstream?
<nperry> upstream
<i_is_broke> is there still a memory leak with nautilus?
<i_is_broke> im having a really bad time with memory being used on boot up.
<BUGabundo>  1831 bugabund  40   0  874m  52m  12m S    0  1.3   2:32.65 nautilus
<BUGabundo> it aint that bad
<BUGabundo>  7810 1634e4   3998        920K   1.1G 192.3M   1.1G 192.3M   5% pidgin
<BUGabundo> 17955 198076    354       2130K 698.1M 142.8M 698.1M 142.8M   4% gwibber
<BUGabundo>  4786 413456   1076      32515K 879.3M 106.3M 879.3M 106.3M   3% chromium-brows
<i_is_broke> well just booting into lxde desktop i loose about 256 meg. im going to run htop and see whats doing it.
<BUGabundo> i_is_broke: run sudo atop 2
<BUGabundo> press 'm' for memory
<i_is_broke> k
<bjsnider> jpg
<BUGabundo> png
<BUGabundo> BMP
<BUGabundo> TIFF?
<DanaG> pong
<DanaG> poink
<BUGabundo> snailmail ?!
<i_is_broke> i still dont see anything that should be using that much memory?
<BUGabundo> duke nuken ?
<maco> s/n /m //
<i_is_broke> its weird, gkrllem says its down to like 140 meg unused, but atop says im only using like 119 megs total.
<i_is_broke> but it acts like i dont have any unused, its very doggish.
<DanaG> argh, volume controls on ac97 audio with pulseaudio are rather thoroughly broken.
<DanaG> conservative governor failed, too long transition latency of HW, fallback to performance governor
<DanaG> grr.
<oldude67> hold on ill send this to pastebin and show you what im talking about. by the way im i_is_broke this is my test box here.
<DanaG> SO what if it has long latency?  how do I override this?
<oldude67> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<BUGabundo> DanaG: ohh so that's why
<BUGabundo> mine gets at performanceBAHH
<DanaG> So you have either omgfullspeedallthetime or low-speed, and no auto-throttling at all!
<DanaG> It used to give you slow throttling, at the very least!
<oldude67> http://paste.ubuntu.com/340282/
<oldude67> ok i cant handle this rebooting
<oldude67> bbiab
<DanaG> http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=287463
<ubottu> bugs.gentoo.org bug 287463 in Core system "Kernel modifications break ondemand frequency scaling from conserving power" [Major,Reopened]
<DanaG> GRRRR!
<DanaG> < Detailed C-state information is not P-states (frequencies)
<DanaG> wtf?
<DanaG> that's broken grammar.
<DanaG> horrible, horrible, horrible: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/410948
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 410948 in pulseaudio "Volume too loud" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bjsnider> wasn't there a similar bug in the karmic cycle?
<DanaG> actually, what I'm seeing that on, is my old desktop... haven't booted it in months.
<DanaG> Linux GLaDOS 2.6.31-5-generic #24-Ubuntu SMP Sat Aug 1 12:48:18 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<DanaG> I'm upgrading it to Karmic final.
<DanaG> My issue is different: as you slide the volume control in pulseaudio, the underlying hardware "sliders" get twiddled, seemingly randomly.
<DanaG> I can even jiggle it around near 1% in pavucontrol, and you'll see surround and front each jump around separately.
<oldude67> this is really getting annoying, i reboot and memory is fine now.
<DanaG> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=478604
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 478604 in kernel "emu10k1: "Master" slider should be name "Front" because it only controls Front L+R." [Medium,New]
<DanaG> this bug report, last post, describes the same symptoms as what I have with ac97.
<rsk> how do you disable the screensaver
<rsk> it just goes instantly black after 10minutes
<dtchen> DanaG: I would need a codec dump and amixer output
<DanaG> ah,  I suppose I should update the kernel to at least karmic release-version first.
<dtchen> DanaG: also, beware that it's very difficult to fix properly for "all" Creative cards driven by emu10k1, because different revisions of the Sigmatel 9750,1 act differently
<DanaG> Oh yeah, the actual card I'm speaking of that has those symptoms, is ALC650, actually.
<DanaG> it's just that the mixers behavior is broken the same way.
<dtchen> oh, the Realteks are far worse
<dtchen> at least there's method to the Sigmatel madness
<bjsnider> i don't think i've heard you say anything good about any sound chips at all
<DanaG> Anyway, since it's a machine I very rarely use (perhaps like once or twice a year, just for the heck of it), it's not too much of an issue.
<DanaG> Hmm, I haven't really had any good sound chips.  Then again, what would you call "good"?
<DanaG> I have my screwy-dB USB card that confuses even Windows... my notebook Audigy that's cardbus, not expresscard... and I have various onboard sound chips on various computers.
<bjsnider> well, maybe there aren't any good sound chips and the whole bloody business is just a giant con job
<DanaG> I bet Aureal were the last good one... and Creative crushed them.
<DanaG> I'm also curious about those Xonar cards.
<DanaG> argh... stupid Apple keyboard (borrowed from my dad's closet)... keeps dying.
<bjsnider> that's the cmxxxx chip right?
<DanaG> Xonar PCI ones are 8788, or something.
<bjsnider> i'd like to see dtchen write a blog about his recommended sound cards for use with ubuntu/pulse and vista/win7
<bjsnider> i have a feeling it would be a short list
<bjsnider> and of course it would have to include the cards he'd like us to stay away from
<bjsnider> which would presumably be a much longer list
<gnomefreak> anyone else lose TTYs
<DanaG> damnit, the mouse died, too!
<DanaG> And so did every other method of input.
<DanaG> Including vnc... I could view, but no input worked!
<bjsnider> bad case of lack of input
<DanaG> And even ssh failed, too.
<DanaG> Argh, it seems USB on the machine itself just perma-died.
<bjsnider> restart udev
<bjsnider> i guess you can't
<DanaG> hmm, it un-died now.
<DanaG> Had to hard power off.
<DanaG> I pressed power button... it said "will now halt"... and then just sat there.
<DanaG> In Xorg.,
<dtchen> bjsnider: there are no "good" cards from my perspective; each has a list of known quirks and workarounds a mile long
<dtchen> if you've ever done RE on a Windows driver, you'll see that, too
<bjsnider> you meant o tell me there aren't some you'd say "do not buy this card on penalty of death"?
<dtchen> that's a different question
<dtchen> any card is acceptable if you're willing to accept the risk
<bjsnider> there are certainly degrees of badness
<dtchen> certainly
<bjsnider> some must be less than awful
<dtchen> sure. It largely depends on the desired feature set.
<DanaG> Anyway, that motherboard has been through a PSU death (via exploded capacitor), so the state of the board itself is certainly screwed up in some way.
<bjsnider> what if i desire bass/treble hardware controls?
<dtchen> spend a few hundred bucks and get a pro card.
<bjsnider> such as what?
<dtchen> for the life of me, I don't know why you would want bass/treble hw controls on a card anyhow
<gnomefreak> can we please move the non Lucid topics to #ubuntu-offtopic
<DanaG> One pro card I tried: M-Audio something ice7412 or something.
<DanaG> It actually made PulseAudio CRASH.
<DanaG> Or rather, failed assertions.
<DanaG> But, that was ages ago that I tried it.
<dtchen> that's alsa-lib's fault
<bjsnider> speaker system doesn't do any analog sound filtering
<dtchen> I could pretty easily patch around it, but I'll incur the wrath of two upstreams
<DanaG> dangit, now it won't boot... dies somewhere in radeon.
<DanaG> Time to make radeon not load, the same way I made vga16fb not load: feed it garbage parameters.
<DanaG> ARgh, now the stupid friendly-recovery thing doesn't even work!
<DanaG> AND now... unable to mount root FS!
<DanaG> And then keyboard stopped working again.
<DanaG> Had to actually unplug PSU to get keyboard back.
<DanaG> now where's sysrq on Apple?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/458352
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 458352 in mountall "Karmic - Corrupted Recovery Menu (dup-of: 456806)" [High,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 456806 in mountall "mountall vomits a shell onto virtual console when you run vi" [High,Fix released]
<DanaG> ARRRRRRRRRRRRGH
<DanaG> HULK SMASH!
<DanaG> And now keyboard died again. Grr....reat.
<DanaG> hmm, has update-manager had lucid added as "a new development version" yet?
<rsk> yes
<DanaG> hmm, I "fixed" my usb breakage... by pulling out a PS/2 keyboard.
<DanaG> grep: block: no such file or directory
<DanaG> grep: devices: no such file or directory
<DanaG> grep: found: no such file or directory
<DanaG> Isn't that an old, now-fixed bug?
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> No wonder things were broken... that machine was left alone since August or so.
<DanaG> And then:\
<DanaG> no raid devices and with names: "no block devices found"
<DanaG> AND with names?
<DanaG> yay, now to upgrade that thing to lucid.
<DanaG> grr, PCI SATA == le suck.
<DanaG> Disk activity brings the whole system grinding to a halt.
<gnomefreak> DanaG: please keep on lucid topic not you pc issues
<DanaG> Anyway... time to upgrade to lucid, and try R300 KMS.
<DanaG> sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release:          checking for a new ubuntu release......... no new release found.
<DanaG> Do I just need to go the raw sources.list route?
<rsk> i did sudo update-manger -d
<rsk> and it found 10.04
<DanaG> argh, but that needs Xorg, and I feel more comfortable doing upgrades under console (in case xorg dies, or such).
<oldude67> 9.10 is making me mad, im redoing my regular box and now its being totally stupid no mouse and dpkg is broke as well when doing their friggin updates. im having more problems with it then i am 10.04
<oldude67> this is truely bogus as i installed the final release of karmic, its a total disaster, but if i install the beta release of karmic it works fine..ugh
<oldude67> ill probably just go ahead and update it to lucid as well..and just skip karmic totally.
<oldude67> im really starting to believe its the vista of ubuntu....:(
<iflema> no....
<DanaG> <insert "YOUR MOM" joke here>
<oldude67> lol
<DanaG> naaaw
<DanaG> s/insert//
<oldude67> any how, where do i go to look for bug reports launch pad? i want to see if anyone else is having memory issues as well?
<dtchen> "memory issues"?
<oldude67> yeah it seems like sometimes when i reboot the system, its using all but like 150 meg of ram on lxde or xfce.
<rsk> memory is meant to be used
<oldude67> and thats before i start any programs
<rsk> as long as mem isn't filled up it's fine
<oldude67> yeah but when your only running 512 thats alot to be used on nothing
<DanaG> What's it filled up with?
<DanaG> Cache, or filled by one program?
<dtchen> that's intentional
<oldude67> dont know everytime i try and check its like there are several programs bouncing around...
<dtchen> linux caches aggressively, and you should know that ureadahead also is working
<oldude67> then if i reboot i get about 350 meg free. and it runs normal.
<DanaG> ALSA lib conf.c:2714:(snd_config_hooks_call) function X�Y       ication.name returned error: Invalid argument
<DanaG> and earlier:
<DanaG> ALSA lib conf.c:1179:(parse_def) show is not a compound
<DanaG> ALSA lib conf.c:1589:(snd_config_load1) _toplevel_:17:26:Unexpected char
<dtchen> DanaG: what version?
<DanaG> alsa-libs version?
<dtchen> yes
<DanaG> alsa-base:
<DanaG> Version: 1.0.20+dfsg-1ubuntu5
<oldude67> like im running gnome now and pidgin and xchat and amarok and still have 255 free meg after rebooting.
<dtchen> karmic's?
<DanaG> I'm upgrading it to lucid anyway... will check again once upgrade completes.
<DanaG> Yeah, I think it's karmic's.
<dtchen> yeah, I just uploaded a bunch of fixes earlier for alsa-*
<dtchen> (lucid, of course)
<DanaG> That old desktop has an R350 in it.
<DanaG> oh yeah, and I figured out why Plymouth doesn't work.
<DanaG> http://www.mail-archive.com/plymouth@lists.freedesktop.org/msg00045.html
<DanaG> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22239
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 22239 in plymouth general "improve console= handling" [Normal,New]
<oldude67> and yeah i know i need to get more ram for this thing, but it takes rambus memory and that crap is not cheap....and yes its crap.
<DanaG> heh, probably cheaper to get a whole secondhand machine than to get more rdram.
<oldude67> ya you know it.
<oldude67> i was looking on ebay at it, and they want 100$ for a gig.
<oldude67> thats why i have been running it on lxde or xfce.
<DanaG> random: http://www.publicsurplus.com/sms/auction/view?auc=394214
<oldude67> hey that looks like my old crap i have running..lol
<oldude67> na actually this is a dual p3 866
<DanaG> Nifty.
<oldude67> old dell optiplex gx300
<DanaG> First dual-CPU system I ever used, was Dual P2 350, later upgraded to Dual P3-650.  Used standard SDRAM.  Dell Precision 410, I think it was.  Even had SCSI onboard.
<DanaG> Once I tried that, I knew I never wanted to go single-core again... in terms of responsiveness, it beat even my 2GHz Athlon XP.
<DanaG> (granted, my AthlonXP system had tons of random stuff on it at the time.)
<DanaG> grr, stupid apple mighty mouse... keeps turning itself off.
<oldude67> yeah i just wished i had at least a gig of ram in it..would be a little better...oh well...for now it will work...just want to find out whats going on with the memory issue.
<oldude67> someone said that nautilus had a memory leak, but i havent seen it.
<DanaG> I've seen a leak in kded, I think.
<DanaG> Had it cause OOM kills on a system with 4 gigs of RAM.
<DanaG> But it only happened once.
<dtchen> there is apparently a PA memleak, but no one has provided a useful valgrind (massif mode) trace
<oldude67> well i tried booting in to gnome when it was doing that and before i could get the system to reboot i had a ton of things trying to start down on the bottom taskbar.
<oldude67> next time it does it im going to try and see what it is thats trying to do that...
<oldude67> actually im going to try and do an update and see if it will do it again.
<oldude67> brb
<DanaG> hmm, what's massif mode?
<oldude67> now when i want it to do it it wont..go figure.
<oldude67> rebooted the dang thing 4 times and its working now.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f2ef0b9ae
<DanaG> radeon oops.
<DanaG> grr, radeon is null-pointer-dereference'ing.
<DanaG> www.pastebin.com/f2056135c
<DanaG> er
<rsk> any idea on howto disable the hidden screensaver
<DanaG> www.pastebin.com/f2956135c
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f2956135c
<DanaG> ah
<DanaG> oooh, thunder.
<Hans_Henrik_> it should be OK to update from karmic to lucid  now right?
<Hans_Henrik_> (not like it crash half-way or something?)
<rsk> maybe.
<DanaG>                                                      
<DanaG>         Kernel driver in use: agpgart-nvidia
<DanaG>         Kernel modules: nvidia-agp
<joaopinto> anyone else having the sound muted at each reboot
<joaopinto> dtchen, ping
<joaopinto> ops, there is an update to alsautils
<DanaG> hmm, lucid is still giving me the same corrupt-file thingy.
<DanaG> !find libatk-bridge.so
<ubottu> File libatk-bridge.so found in at-spi, libatspi-dbg
<DanaG> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ba879241ee535ec75ec628f9f92e2a428348bbc4
<DanaG> there's my alsa-info.
<yofel> ok... just rebooted and I had a mixture of MY and the default kde desktop. 2 panels and a folderview more that messes up my desktop isn't what I expect from an update...
<xray7224> wow i upgraded well too soon :P
<xray7224> brb
<xray7224> hmm i don't know whether to report a bug about my nvidia card
<xray7224> brb
<xray7224> does anyone know when lucid will have the nvidia drivers
<seren__> anyone on Kubuntu lucid alpha 1 ?
<seren__> I got a strange problem where all my applications have disappeared from kickoff or lancelot, krunner
<gianluigisk8> hello  i do the upgrade now there are more problem with this alpha?
<SwedeMike> my X hasn't been working for 3 days, I get signal 11 in my xorg.log, so yeah, at least some problems.
<gianluigisk8> so work great?
<SwedeMike> gianluigisk8: what?
<knue> hi. i currently have the probl that plasma-desktop isn't started automatically when logging into KDE. Is this a known probl? Or have I messed up sth by myself?
<gianluigisk8> it's work good?
<SwedeMike> gianluigisk8: I just told you my X doesn't work, why are you asking that?
<gianluigisk8> ah sorry...
<gianluigisk8> i do the upgrade now
<gianluigisk8> You have other problem?
<i_is_broke> gianluigisk8, you might want to wait a bit. people are having and issue with x
<gianluigisk8> sorry ^^ what you  intend eith X?
<gianluigisk8> with*
<SwedeMike> gianluigisk8: the graphics interface.
<i_is_broke> gianluigisk8, depending on your graphics card, X may not work
<SwedeMike> gianluigisk8: so with my nvidia gfx card, I get no graphics, only text mode.
<gianluigisk8> ah,.. i have got  ati radeon 1600 xt
<gianluigisk8> i'm not more expert with the text mode
<i_is_broke> SwedeMike, they was talking about nvidia graphics last night and a work around. if bugabundo comes in ask him, he was one of them talking about it..something about the 190 driver.
<i_is_broke> this computer uses the sis chip set so its not to bad, and other computer is an old nvidia tnt2 that loads with just the nv.
<bjsnider> the nouveau driver will work with the old card
<gianluigisk8> bho i try it now than it not work i reistall  9.10
<i_is_broke> gianluigisk8, g/l
<gianluigisk8> what?
<gianluigisk8> g/l??
<Ketsuban> "Good luck". I think.
<gianluigisk8> ah XD
<BUGabundo> hey guys
<i_is_broke> hello
<BUGabundo> ola i_is_broke
<eagles0513875> hehe BUGabundo
 * mac_v cries
 * BUGabundo gives mac_v a tissue
<eagles0513875> question for ya granted its karmic related but whats the name of the package for software compilation 4.3.4
<i_is_broke> BUGabundo, wasnt it you last night talking about the nvidia driver?
<i_is_broke> or was it DanaG
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> what do you want to know?
<mac_v> anyone know of a bug in synaptic ? i cant find any apps in synaptic Lucid[coulnt find xchat/conky... nothing ]... had to come back to karmic :(
<i_is_broke> someone was in here earlier did update and had no x and last night i remember someone talking about uploading a ppa for the 190 driver.
<i_is_broke> and he was running a new nvidia card.
<i_is_broke> but hey who knows i have slept since then too.
<BUGabundo> not me
<BUGabundo> mac_v: humm I had a prob with running newly installed apps
<i_is_broke> might of been dtchen too..
<BluesKaj> mac_v, how did you upgrade to lucid firstly
<BUGabundo> until I open a new terminal
<mac_v> i installed lucid on a separate partition
<mac_v> clean install
<i_is_broke> well anyways, im out for a while, going to church..be back later..have a good one.
<eagles0513875> any idea wht the name of this package is in its ppa http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.4
<mac_v> eagles0513875: ,i believe it is a pre-release for 4.3.4 , it has loads of packages
<mac_v> well thats what i understood of KDE SC...
 * mac_v hides... never used KDE for too long ;p
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> can never find any kde users in here :( all on gnome
<Mitch> True. :(
<eagles0513875> u kde as well Mitch
<Mitch> When I'm using Linux, yes.
<eagles0513875> what desktop environment?
<Mitch> Mostly in a VM, FWIW.
<eagles0513875> hehe im going to be trying out lucid in a vm for now
<Mitch> Like I answered, KDE.
<eagles0513875> ahhh sry mis read that
<Torch> when i try to run the installer on the kubuntu lucid alpha cd it just quits without any error message. how can i get it to run? or diagnose what's the problem?
<mac_v> Torch: did you use manual partitioning and "format" partition and install?
<Torch> mac_v: i booted from the CD in virtualbox.
<Torch> mac_v: now the installer icon sits there in a folder view. when i double click it nothing happens. when i run the app behind it ("ubiquity"), it just quits.
<mac_v> Torch: oh... so it stopped , even ahead of the install process
<Torch> mac_v: it does not run at all. no signs of life.
<mac_v> Torch: try the install option, install of the try Kubuntu
<mac_v> instead of*
<yofel> eagles0513875: pong (KDE user)
<eagles0513875> yofel: have you tried the software-compilation package in the ppa
<yofel> eagles0513875: and KDE SC is just the new official name for KDE
<eagles0513875> O_o
<eagles0513875> ahh ok
<yofel> eagles0513875: http://dot.kde.org/2009/11/24/repositioning-kde-brand
<yofel> it *IS* a bit confusing at first
<Torch> mac_v: the "install kubuntu" grub entry takes me to the desktop with the folder view, install icon and i'm back on square one ;-)
<mac_v> lol...
<BluesKaj> I'm looking for the media options , but system settings in kubuntu lucid no longer gives it ..wonder where to look ?
<yofel> BluesKaj: the phonon kcm doesn't build with the lucid phonon version yet, it's being worked on
<BluesKaj> yofel, ok , i just the apt-cache policy to make sure pulseaudio wasn't included with lucid by default .. media seems fine so far tho
<BluesKaj> did
<yofel> BluesKaj: bug 494643
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494643 in kdebase-runtime "No kcm_phonon in kdebase-runtime after upgrade to 4.4-beta1" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494643
<mrmcq2u> anyone any idea when dri2 is being enabled for radeon driver for lucid?
<mrmcq2u> was using it on karmic through a third party ppa and its been enabled in fedora the last two releases at the least
<mrmcq2u> would be nice to be able to work with clutter with compiz enabled :)
<BluesKaj> yofel, what about the printer configuration ..I'm getting the "orphaned control module message " :(
<yofel> BluesKaj: no idea, I use hplip
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> maybe I should too , which file do I set that up in ?
<yofel> BluesKaj: its a seperate app, install hplip-gui
<yofel> JontheEchidna: do you know something about the printer module?
<BluesKaj> right on, yofel
<_Groo_> mrmcq2u: its enabled, just use radeon.modeset=1 when loading lucid at grub line
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it's busted until kdebindings can build, which beta1 can't.
<_Groo_> mrmcq2u: unfortunatelly kde 4.4 is broken with radeon and some other cards right now, but compiz works
<JontheEchidna> fairly usual for that to happen with kdebindings around beta
<BluesKaj> yofel, I thought it might be like the network/interfaces file for eth0
<JontheEchidna> and since the printer module uses the python bindings...
<yofel> ah ok
<JontheEchidna> yeah, not nice, but not unusual and should resolve itself in beta2 or RC1 or so
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: also koffice and kdenlive are broken, i reported to neverfelde yesterday about it
<mrmcq2u> _Groo - using gnome
<_Groo_> mrmcq2u: ah ok, then just enable the modesetting and be happy with compiz
<mrmcq2u> _Groo - any idea whether kms is enabled? I know it supports it as plymouth worked nicely with fedora
<seren__> JontheEchidna: any ideas why my applications have disappeared completely from kickoff, lancelot, krunner or file association. It looks like Kde have forgotten about them
<seren__> I can launch them though
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> Did everything upgrade successfully? That's the only thing I can think of
<yofel> ah that reminds me, after some update I had a  desktop that consited of my configuration and the default configuration merged together. e.g. 2 panels, 2 folderview applets...
<_Groo_> mrmcq2u: kms is enabled but you need to pass radeon.modeset=1 to grub at boot time
<seren__> seems so but who knows...I might have a corrupted file somewhere :)
<JontheEchidna> yofel: yeah, kubuntu-default-settings got a plasma-desktop-appletsrc so that plasma wouldn't crash for the iso
<yofel> JontheEchidna: ok
<mrmcq2u> _Groo - any eta on when grub defaults to enabling them?
<_Groo_> mrmcq2u: ask the kubuntu gods, JontheEchidna for one , or neverfeld, apachelloger... im a minion
<yofel> JontheEchidna: will that happen on every login for now, or was that only a one-time config reload?
<BUGabundo> JontheEchidna: kmail keeps complaining about nepomuk on GNOME :(((
<JontheEchidna> yofel: should be one time
<yofel> :)
<JontheEchidna> BUGabundo: same here :(
<_Groo_> BUGabundo: thats because lucid is missing virtuoso ¬¬
<BUGabundo> guys we need more testers for Chromium Beta... please help testing it https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta
<mrmcq2u> _Groo - oh so its kde bugs that are holding it back atm?
<BUGabundo> _Groo_: ahh
<BUGabundo> I tried to disable all akonadi services
<_Groo_> BUGabundo: im using it for almost 6 months.. works like a charm
<BUGabundo> but no go :(
<BUGabundo> _Groo_: not trunk... BETA
<_Groo_> BUGabundo: ah :P
<BUGabundo> meant for more "common" users
<mrmcq2u> hehehe - been testing from that ppa for ages now
<_Groo_> any eta for virtuoso btw?
<mrmcq2u> oh wait no
<mrmcq2u> been using daily
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: whenever it hits debian
<BUGabundo> mrmcq2u: right me too
<mrmcq2u> :)
<mrmcq2u> yet still more stable than ... cough cough
<mrmcq2u> I need not say more :D
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: is there any ppa i could use?
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: while waiting for debian?
<JontheEchidna> dunno
<JontheEchidna> I think Lex was doing something like that
<JontheEchidna> for karmic at least
<mrmcq2u> one thing that annoys me over firefox though is that when you have lots of tabs you cant see from a glance what they are because there are no icons or text for them :(
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: btw is project neon still working for kde? kde daily builds?
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: Quintasan is working on resurrecting it
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: oh ok
<seren__> can you tell me what you have in ~/.local/share/applications cause I only have wine and 'applications' belongs to root:root
<seren__> which does not seem right
<yofel> seren__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/340600/
<JontheEchidna> It might be a good idea to run: sudo chown -R seren.seren ~/
<seren__> yep
<seren__> thx yofel
<yofel> hm, anyone an idea how to debug a kmail freeze?
<BUGabundo> not freezing here yofel
<yofel> when I press <enter> to open a mail it just sits there unresponsive with 0% cpu
<BUGabundo> run it on gdb
<BUGabundo> well I got a bit of unresponsive
<BUGabundo> but it was mouse input only
<yofel> well, I mean: unresponsive as in: screenshot mode
<BUGabundo> not here
<BUGabundo> not latelly at least
<BUGabundo> early this week, yes
<BUGabundo> it would crash
<_Groo_> BUGabundo: are you using kde daily ?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> oficial repo
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy kmail  Installed: 4:4.3.80-0ubuntu2
<BUGabundo>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid/main Packages
<_Groo_> BUGabundo: ah ok
<_Groo_> BUGabundo: is klipper working for you? its mpty for me always
<BUGabundo> I use gnome
<BUGabundo> so parcelite here
<_Groo_> BUGabundo: ¬¬
<BUGabundo> ?!
<_Groo_> BUGabundo: just run klipper and see if it shows any text, i want to be sure before reporting the bug
<seren__> Groo : same here, empty klipper
<BUGabundo> tehre you go
<_Groo_> seren__: ah ok, its a bug then, not my config thats broken
<yofel> klipper works fine here...
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> yofel: when nothing else does?!
<BUGabundo> :p
<yofel> BUGabundo: well, most things work, it just seems to be quite random what does and  what doesn't work :/
<_Groo_> yofel: it does oO? kde 4.4?
<yofel> wtf? I can read mails in kmail if I open them as 'edit mail'
<yofel> but when I open them kmail freezes...
<BUGabundo> yofel: its too soon to begging KDE madness
<BUGabundo> its usually only around A3
<yofel> _Groo_: yes, klipper 4:4.3.80-0ubuntu2
<BUGabundo> but I guess you gonna do like I do: install GDB packages
<_Groo_> yofel: very strange
<BUGabundo> and run *everything* on GDB :)
<yofel> BUGabundo: well, IT WORKED, some update broke iit
<_Groo_> yofel: well im using latest X ppa, maybe its a xclipboard bug
<BUGabundo> prob is : our kubuntu ninjas can't do much about it
<yofel> _Groo_: edgers? might be
<yofel> BUGabundo: well yeah, I'm just confused since it worked yesterday and is broken today...
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah but i have a cursed radeon card, i need edgers :P
<yofel> maybe something broke on login initialization...
<_Groo_> seren__: are you using what x, seren?
<BUGabundo> " yofel have you rebooted it yet?" lol
<seren__> what x version do you mean ?
<yofel> BUGabundo: yeah, that's exactly what I was thinking of right now... *-.-
<BUGabundo> ahahahahahahaahhahaa
<yofel> well, let's check the retrace...
<_Groo_> seren__: the version of Xorg, is lucid stack of xorg edgers?
<seren__> this is the lucid stack from the official repositories without the xorg ppa
<yofel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/340606/   seems fine to me...
<seren__> xserver-common: 2:1.7.2-2ubuntu2
<yofel> bt with drkonqi after killing kmail
<_Groo_> yofel: see, seren is using stack and klipper is broken for him too... very strange indeed
<yofel> true... maybe I have some package installed that it needs to run and you don't? (I have pretty much all kde/-dev/-dbg packages installed)
<_Groo_> yofel: gonna check
<yofel> could be a missing dependency
<BUGabundo> yofel: kill the remaing KIO locks :)
<BUGabundo> $ dpkg -l | pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/340613/
<BUGabundo> incase you guys need to compare
<BUGabundo> pretty basic stuff from fresh install
<BUGabundo> and a few *required* superuser packages
<BUGabundo> I should do a meta package for that eheh
<BUGabundo> ubuntu-desktop++ LOL
<Sarvatt> BUGabundo: sudo apt-get install nvidia-190-kernel-source :D
<BUGabundo> hey Sarvatt
<BUGabundo> long time no see
<Sarvatt> heyo man!
<BUGabundo> how are you doing ?
<Sarvatt> good, just fiddling with nvidia in edgers since its so messed up right now :D
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> its working here
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> don't mess it too much
<Sarvatt> 185 is working for you?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> besides that vdpau issue :)
<Sarvatt> you sure you arent using vesa? :D
<BUGabundo> did you know the bronco the assembled my GPU 18 months ago, left a seal over the GPU
<BUGabundo> making it much HOTTER then needed?
<BUGabundo> heh
<Sarvatt> 185 wont even load with the xorg 7.5 libs
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: how can I test?? I'm running compiz
<BUGabundo> right 7.5 is broken
<BUGabundo> I had to downgrade
<Sarvatt> but you're using xserver 1.8 on that list you pasted
<Sarvatt> oh just common
<Sarvatt> wow thats a screwed up setup you got there :D
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/340619/
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: how come?
<BUGabundo> my setup is pretty clean
<BUGabundo> no great mess here
<Sarvatt> BUGabundo: sorry, wasnt looking at irc there, I put a 190 series nvidia blob in edgers that'll work with all the rest of the xorg 7.5 stuff though if you're already using it
<BUGabundo> cool
<BUGabundo> I'll test it latter
<BUGabundo> gonna grab some food and watch the rest of Final Destination 4
<BUGabundo> usually I multitask, but this film is too good to miss its bits :9
<yofel> hey nice... dolphin can't handle sftp:// any more...
<yofel> "Invalid Protocol"
<yofel> uh... kio_sftp.so is missing...
<JontheEchidna> yofel: yeah, they switched to using libssh for sftp and we're still working on the Main Inclusion Report for libssh
<JontheEchidna> once it gets a security review we'll be able to build the ssh kio slave
<yofel> JontheEchidna: ok :) can you put a short comment on bug 496208
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 496208 in kdebase-workspace "sftp:// protocol no longer works in KDE 4.4 on lucid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496208
<JontheEchidna> done
<yofel> thanks!
<seren__> regarding ftp, there is something strange
<seren__> I used to save a file I was editing with kate on a remote server and it was updated at once
<seren__> now I need to close kate to get a pop up asking for update
<yofel> seren__: indeed
<penguin42> does the current lucid build of radeonhd have the 3d support for r700 based cards - I know it's very very new?
<Ian_Corne> what aviyt 77O cards? :D
<nastas> is there anyone that knows to help about internal card reader on a laptop?
<shadeslayer> nastas: max i know is that if it doesnt work check dmesg
<nastas> shadeslayer: i did. nothing about card. i might screw my card reader :)
<shadeslayer> nastas: hehe... does it work in some other PC/OS ?
<nastas> shadeslayer: yep
<shadeslayer> nastas: wierd then... does some other device work in the same USB port?
<LLStarks> how do i access the authorization menu?>
<LLStarks> i need to modify my access
<nastas> shadeslayer: it's an onboard card reader. and it almost works if i boot a livecd
<penguin42> nastas: The hardware for those varies quite a bit - mine shows up as an mmc device
<shadeslayer> nastas: hmm... no idea,try lsmod on the live CD and compare the modules with the install
<penguin42> nastas@ Try dmesg|grep mmc - mine shows 'mmc0: SDHCI controller on PCI [0000:07:06.3] using DMA'
<shadeslayer> in lspci mine is shown as : 03:09.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)
<penguin42> yeh in mine lspci shows me both Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD) and Host controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
<nastas> same here penguin42 except the dmesg | grep the output is different
<DanaG> hmm, are tifm_7xx1 and tifm_sd loaded?
<penguin42> nastas: What do you see on your dmesg ?
<DanaG> that'd be  for TI card reader.
<DanaG> Mine's Ricoh... no DMA by default, bleh.
<nastas> penguin42: mmc0: SDHCI controller on PCI [0000:02:09.4] using PIO
<shadeslayer> nastas: does it not show up in dolphin or nautilus?
<penguin42> nastas: well that looks OK; what happens if you put a card in?
<nastas> when i'm insert a card nothing happens
<penguin42> nastas: Nothing at all appears in dmesg ?
<shadeslayer> nastas: what about dmesg | tail ?
<nastas> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org/m7bd11cfb
<nastas> thats the output
<shadeslayer> nastas: did you remove and put the card in again?
<nastas> yes
<nastas> yes shadeslayer i did
<shadeslayer> hmm.. weird
<penguin42> nastas: What does lspci | grep 02:09.4  give ?
<nastas> 02:09.4 SD Host controller: Texas Instruments PCI6411/6421/6611/6621/7411/7421/7611/7621 Secure Digital Controller
<shadeslayer> its detected but not respondig ;P
<nastas> yep
<penguin42> nastas: lsmod | grep -i ti ?
<penguin42> nastas: sorry, grep -i tifm
<nastas> the output of "lsmod | grep -i tifm" is an absolute nothing
<nastas> nothing happens
<penguin42> weird
<nastas> lol i know
<penguin42> try modprobe tifm_core and tifm_7xx1
<nastas> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/kernel/drivers/misc/tifm_core.ko': No such file or directory
<shadeslayer> nastas: sudo modprobe
<shadeslayer> nastas: not just modprobe ....
<nastas> the same output
<nastas> nastas@lazaros:~$ sudo modprobe tifm_core
<nastas> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/kernel/drivers/misc/tifm_core.ko': No such file or directory
<shadeslayer> nastas: what about the other one?
<nastas> tha same
<penguin42> nastas: What kernels do you have in /lib/module ? and uname -a shows which kernel?
<penguin42> sorry, /lib/modules
<nastas> Linux lazaros 2.6.31-17-generic #54-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 10 16:20:31 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<DanaG> 31-17 is karmic, not lucid.
<nastas> yep
<penguin42> nastas: I think you are running a kernel that you haven't got the packages installed for somehow, and hence don't have the modules
<shadeslayer> nastas: then why are you here?
<shadeslayer> nastas: do you have karmic or lucid?
<nastas> karmic and just asking a solution for my problem. is this so wrong?
<penguin42> nastas: It's the wrong channel to ask in technically
<shadeslayer> nastas: please ask in #ubuntu or #kubuntu
<nastas> ok. thnx for you help anyway
<penguin42> nastas: People will get confused into wondering if it's something that's just been broken in lucid
<nastas> ok
<nastas> you're right
<penguin42> nastas: Anyway, check that you do actually have the kernel in /lib/modules/blah
<nastas> ok
<dtchen> joaopinto: pong
<dtchen> joaopinto: right, my last alsa-utils upload was precisely for that bug
<dtchen> I just haven't gone back and triaged all the bug reports yet; there are probably a couple dozen
<sal_> advice on "partial ugdate"?
<sal_> first time testing a devel release
<sal_> have a stable alpha running
<seren__> sal : just wait for a few hours/ days
<yofel> sal_: advice: never do partial upgrades
<yofel> sal_: rather open a terminal and update with 'sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade'
<yofel> or yes, wait a few days, but then something else might be broken ^^
<sal_> i tried two days ago, and several times since.  still offering only partial
<yofel> sal_: then use aptitude to find out why
<sal_> yofel, this is safe/ best way - the comman lines?
<yofel> sal_: well, the cli tools are what I'm most familiar with, there might be a gui, but don't know much there
<sal_> this is new to me.  i would like to learn the terminal bits for this
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sal_> 'sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade' -- ?is best way for normal updates?
<yofel> sal_: the guide is pretty nice for beginners
<yofel> sal_: it's the best way for updates that won't break anything
<sal_> i have been reading some of the guide
<yofel> sal_: what I like is the interactive mode, just run 'sudo aptitude' and see ;)
<sal_> great, thanks.  just what i am looking for
<yofel> there you'll see if packages are held back and can easy switch different solutions
<yofel> takes a bit getting used to though
<sal_> wow
<sal_> how do i read all this?
<sal_> or use it?
<yofel> sal_: aptitude uses vi keybindings
<yofel> use hjkl for scrolling
<yofel> + - for adding/removing packages
<yofel>  / to search for packages
<sal_> is there a man page?
<yofel> certainly, man aptitude
<sal_> got it
<sal_> what is the difference between aptitude and apt?
<sal_> or apt-get, for example?
<yofel> well, aptitude has the better interface and a (sometimes) more intelligent dependency-resolver
<yofel> but mostly it's the same as apt-get
<yofel> actually...
<yofel> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<sal_> thanks.
<sal_> and the two sudo lines you gave above .. run those together always?
<yofel> well, not necessary, 'sudo aptitude update' (or 'u' in the interface) will refresh the package cache (same as apt-get update)
<yofel> you only need to do that once in a while
<yofel> we usually post those together here to make sure you have a up-to-date package cache
<yofel> sudo aptitude safe-upgrade will then actually do the updating
<BUGabundo> why can't the darn bright settings get there act toghether !?!? grrrr
<yofel> && makes sure the 2. command is only run if the 1. command doesn't fail
<sal_> so if i am wanting to do just basic updates through the lucid devel .. ? once a week, or ?
<BUGabundo> sal_: I do twice a day
<BUGabundo> $ aptitudeupdate :D
<yofel> :D
<BUGabundo> got an alias and everythign
<BUGabundo> alias aptitudeupgrade='sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade ; sudo aptitude full-upgrade'
<BUGabundo> but don't do, the FULL.... please DON'T (try this at home)
<sal_> BUGabundo, not sure what all that means .. -v a bit please?
<seren__> I didn't knew aptitude interactive mode
<seren__> this is quite nice
<BUGabundo> seren__: best way to upgrade
<BUGabundo> sal_: just keep running update-manager
<seren__> since I am using apt-get usually
<BUGabundo> but don't do partial upgrades ok ?
<sal_> i have been, but it has only been offering the 'partial'
<BUGabundo> seren__: I was like that up to one year ago
<yofel> BUGabundo: the partial part was where this discussion began ;)
<seren__> is this a bad idea to switch back and forth between aptitude and apt-get N
<sal_> so i am looking for another way ..
<BUGabundo> then I found aptitude manage depency much better
<BUGabundo> so thanks to KDE mess :)
<BUGabundo> seren__: no
<BUGabundo> sal_: try $ sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade ; sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<sal_> what i am really here for today .. to find an good/best/safe way to keep lucid updated.  am new to testing/ devel
<BUGabundo> just to see if anything is stuck
<sal_> but not the Full part, right?
<BUGabundo> yep, don't
<BUGabundo> just CHECK
<BUGabundo> I only do that if im *really* sure it's a depency jump
<BUGabundo> and not broken depencies
<sal_> so .. $ sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<sal_> twice daily with vinegar?
<sal_> ;-)
<sal_> should keep me good ..?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> It should keep in a mess
<sal_> good/bad/ugly mess?
<BUGabundo> good mess
<sal_> thanks, just what i'm after .. i think
<sal_> when would i want to do the Full part? at the alpha2?
<sal_> or .. ?
<yofel> sal_: sometimes package depdencies are changed during development, like recently when upstart was removed from ubuntu-desktop to make place for plymouth
<yofel> sal_: aptitude safe-upgrade in this case will NOT remove usplash
<yofel> argh, s/upstart/usplash
<sal_> gotcha
<sal_> but later it may be removed at a safer time/place?
<yofel> sal_: full-upgrade will remove usplash, but you first have to see if what aptitude wants to do is intended by the developers or not
<yofel> sal_: if not: you'll probably break your system
<sal_> ok.  being new to using a devel release, i'm just trying to crawl along and KISS
<yofel> sal_: no problem, hang out here and ask questions, you'll learn it with the time
<sal_> will do.  thanks for the patient help
<yofel> sal_: you might want to check this ML if you want to keep up with the changes in lucid: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Lucid-changes
<yofel> those are the package changelogs
<sal_> i'll read it and see if i can decipher any of it ;-)
<sal_> ML =?
<sal_> !ML
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<yofel> you can get a changelog for a specific package with 'aptitude changelog <package>' too
<joaopinto> dtchen, it fixed it, thanks
<DanaG> weird... viafb has horrible visual glitches.
<IdleOne> DanaG: how did the upgrade go?
<DanaG> oh, that radeon?  it caused null-pointer dereferences until I passed radeon.agpmode=-1.
<DanaG> oh, and I've swapped the drive over to another system, for a little while, and now need help with this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=257924
<IdleOne> DanaG: I was tlaking about the upgrade to Lucid you mentioned last night
<IdleOne> talking*
<IdleOne> something about do-release-upgrade not working
<DanaG> Yeah, do-release-upgrade didn't work.
<DanaG> Had to use the GTK update-manager.
<IdleOne> I am a little nervous about upgrading
<IdleOne> then again I could always just reinstall
<dtchen> DanaG: that's a bit odd; the backend is identical
<DanaG> Yeah, weird.
<IdleOne> here goes nothing
<DanaG> I could also use this thing: http://www.yggdrasl.demon.co.uk/code/
<IdleOne> where can I look at a default karmic sources.list?
<IdleOne> mine seems to have some weird repos init
<IdleOne> in it*
<BUGabundo> IdleOne: comment them prior to upgrade
<IdleOne> BUGabundo: good idea
<BUGabundo> IdleOne: I _think_ UM does it for you non the less
<IdleOne> well it's the backport repos that seem to be causing the issue
<IdleOne> and proposed
<BUGabundo> there are none on +1
<IdleOne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/340768/
<IdleOne> BUGabundo: ^^ any ideas?
<BUGabundo> comment them ?
<BUGabundo> you dotn need them for nor
<BUGabundo> *now
<IdleOne> I don't see them in sources.list
<yofel> wasn't that the canonical partner repos?
<yofel> I have 'deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner' in my sources list
<BUGabundo> damn it
<yofel> IdleOne: what does grep 'partner' /etc/apt/sources.list give you?
<BUGabundo> there must be a way to make pidgin fonts bigger
<BUGabundo> I'm going BLIND IN HERE
<BUGabundo> HEEELLLPPPPP
<yofel> BUGabundo: mom
<BUGabundo> this stupid thing got extremlly small fonts Friday
<BUGabundo> and I can't make them bigger
<BUGabundo> I can't read this
<BUGabundo> spending two day with this F*** is driving me crazyt
<yofel> hm, pidgin seems to have changed a lot since I last used it...
<BUGabundo> it did, in this last update
<BUGabundo> mostly settigns menu
<DanaG> grr, something randomly decided to bring my system grinding to a high-load halt.
<BUGabundo> come one
<BUGabundo> some one here must be albe to help me
<BUGabundo> or you guys and galls like me so much you want me out of here?!?!
<BUGabundo> ok, ill try #pidgin
 * BUGabundo puts armor suit on
<IdleOne> BUGabundo: use a real IRC client :P
<BUGabundo> wish me luck
<IdleOne> luck
<BUGabundo> DAMN IT
<BUGabundo> I'm downgrading to pidgin PPA
<BUGabundo> what the heck...
<BUGabundo> synaptic doesn't let me downgrade?
<BUGabundo> and shows NO error ?
<BUGabundo> heck... I'll use compiz zoom instead
<BUGabundo> ZERO replies in #pidgin... as usual
<BUGabundo> at least no one is throwing me chairs the moment I say "ubuntu"
<yofel> BUGabundo: how about... xchat, quassel, chatzilla, ...
<BUGabundo> yofel: never liked xchat or chatzilla
<BUGabundo> never tried quassel
<BUGabundo> but I love to have all IM/µblogging/IRC in one window
<IdleOne> BUGabundo: and yofel thanks for the hints btw
<BUGabundo> np
<yofel> you're welcome
 * Tscheesy 's updating his Kubuntu Netbook Edition :)
 * popey hands BUGabundo a copy of irssi,bitlbee and twirssi :)
<BUGabundo> thanks popey
<BUGabundo> does any of those groups all my IM protocols ?
<popey> bitlbee does
<popey> i use one window for all my IM/irc/microblogging... screen running on a remote server with irssi, twirssi and bitlbee running in it
<BUGabundo> let me try it then
<BUGabundo> "An IRC to other chat networks gateway"
<BUGabundo> err not what I need
<popey> why?
<BUGabundo> its a gateway
<BUGabundo> I need a client
<popey> the client is irssi, the irc client
<popey> so in the irc client i have irc, MSn, yahoo, google talk, icq etc, and twitter and identica
<BUGabundo> ahh
<sal_> yofel, i managed all the upgrades from earlier .. the hang on the 'partial update' seems coming from gdm
<yofel> sal_: do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<sal_> yofel, i have 2.29.1-0ubuntu3 current, but not sure how to read all the package changes .. anything to do or not do with this?
<sal_> no kubuntu
<yofel> sal_: yes, ubuntu5 conflicts with usplash since plymouth will be used in the future
<sal_> yofel, so just leave it as is for now ?
<yofel> sal_: either that or remove usplash
<sal_> yofel, usplash is a package(?) -- at some future point of update, this would be resolved naturally, yes?
<sal_> remove usplash, then update gdm?
<yofel> it should be, but I can't really give you tested advice, I have to keep gdm back since I would have to remove kubuntu-desktop too
<BUGabundo> YAAYAYAYAY
<BUGabundo> pidgin fixed
<BUGabundo> darn place to put the font settigns
<BUGabundo> on a freaking plugin
<sal_> yofel, ok.  thanks.  i'll just let it be for now ..
<sebsebseb> hi
<sal_> !plymouth
<BUGabundo> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
 * cwillu pokes his head in
<BUGabundo> ahhhh size 13 is guud
 * BUGabundo hugs cwillu
<BUGabundo> dude you owe me a beer
<BUGabundo> ;)
<cwillu> -28.0C, feels like -39.5C
<BUGabundo> ahaahahah
<cwillu> do you mind if its frozen?
<BUGabundo> +10ºC feels like 4º
 * cwillu runs outside quickly to start his car
<BUGabundo> cwillu why isn't your car inside, next to the fireplace?
<sal_> BUGabundo, ubottu sent pm saying its a know nothing re plymouth
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> so why are you asking me?
<BUGabundo> do I look like a bot?
<BUGabundo> I've out grown that phase
<BUGabundo> :p
<sal_> from my knowledge .. yup
<sal_> sorry
<cwillu> BUGabundo, don't have a garage, nor a fireplace
<BUGabundo> cwillu kitchen oven ? :p
<BUGabundo> !search plymouth
<ubottu> Found:
<yofel> sal_: plymouth is still very new in ubuntu, see http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/FeatureBetterStartup for now
<BUGabundo> ohh yeah the startup thing we dumped
<DanaG> Plymouth just plain refuses to even try working on my system.
<BUGabundo> yofel: we kicked it out
<DanaG> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22239
<BUGabundo> tooo slow
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 22239 in plymouth general "improve console= handling" [Normal,New]
<yofel> BUGabundo: no, lucid will have it after all
<yofel> BUGabundo: didn't notice gdm kicking out usplash?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> man I really should read the ML
<BUGabundo> 2k unread emails :(
<sal_> i looked it up
<robin0800> BUGabundo: what it is to be popular
<yofel> BUGabundo: see https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-lucid-boot-experience
<BUGabundo> robin0800: no idea.. I'm not :)
<BUGabundo> not anymore at least
<BUGabundo> try me 2 or 3 cycles ago
<BUGabundo> and I would know more then the bot it self
<BUGabundo> now I barelly keep up :(
<Tscheesy> hm - no Desktop-shell whithin upgraded KNE
<Tscheesy> ah plasma-netbook was not running
<nhasian> hello everyone
<Tscheesy> huch - what's Byobo  Window Manager needed for ?
<yofel> Tscheesy: if you mean byobu: profiles for screen
<sebsebseb> sal_: oh you are in here as well
<sebsebseb> sal_: hi?
<sebsebseb> sal_: So what's this  about GDM updates in Lucid?
<Crashbit> !w IMHO
<sebsebseb> !pm > sal_
<ubottu> sal_, please see my private message
<Crashbit> uish, sorry
<sal_> got it.  sorry
<yofel> sebsebseb: the new gdm breaks usplash, so you need to remove usplash to update
<sebsebseb> sal_: your new to Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> yofel: oh, but usplash is going to get replaced by Plymouth isn't it?
<sebsebseb> and xsplash will get replaced by that as well?
<sebsebseb> uh at all these names
<yofel> sebsebseb: yes, but the situation right now ends with gdm being held back by apt
<sebsebseb> what do you mean held back by apt?
<bjsnider> they want the boot time held to less than 10 seconds anyway
<sal_> this was giving me the 'partial upgrade' thing in update mngr
<bjsnider> they want it like osx where there is hardly any boot time
<sebsebseb> sal_: some things are best for a channel see,  also I have only ran my alpha 1 vm briefuly, so I didn't actsauly know what you were talking about
<BUGabundo> yofel: so is it safe to force the upgrade of GDM?
<BUGabundo> or are depencies still tripping ?
<yofel> BUGabundo: afaik yes, DanaG might now more
<sal_> yofel helped get me going around it, my issue is solved for now, but curious what others are doind ..
<yofel> s/now/know
<sal_> sebsebseb, thanks for the irc user tip(s)
<sebsebseb> yofel: sal_  thought this channel was off topic for Lucid, or something like that
<yofel> sebsebseb: err... this is #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> yofel: exactly
<sebsebseb> I told them in pm that it's on topic here
<yofel> well yeah, even the topic says so
<sal_> lucid is apparently offtopic in the main support channel, my bad
<sebsebseb> sal_: in the main support channel it is yes, but not in here
<sal_> got it
<sebsebseb> well I guess it's ok to suggest people stay on 8.04 for now and wait untill 10.04, depending on how that is done etc
<sebsebseb> in the main one
<BUGabundo> sal_: FYI this # is meant for support and discussion for +1 and +2
<BUGabundo> then again, most of us in here are just users or little time devs
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: +2 as well, that would be  10.10
<sebsebseb> when is that released by the way?
<BUGabundo> and many many times we can really make our voices be heard in the true decisions
<BUGabundo> sebsebseb: duh october 2010
<sebsebseb> yeah I know
<sebsebseb> ,but
<sebsebseb> I am wondering about the day the date
<BUGabundo> ask the GOD
<sebsebseb> Ubuntu seems to like releasing on a Thursday
<sebsebseb> final releases, but also  alpha's etc
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, we can make our voices heard in which decisions?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: "can't" :(
<bjsnider> i see
<BUGabundo> remember all those bugs we fough and lost ?
<bjsnider> which decisions did you have in mind?
<DanaG> what about me?
<BUGabundo> UM, OSD, boots, etc
<BUGabundo> DanaG: GDM upgrde
<BUGabundo> safe or foo ?
<DanaG> hmm, I don't remember what was up with that.
<yofel> DanaG: usplash removal
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, i'll tell you a little story
<sebsebseb> Thursday April 29th is 10.04, so does that mean that 10.10 comes out on Thursday 28th October?
<BUGabundo> sebsebseb: not sure
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: you work for the big guy, and are a agent in diskise?
<DanaG> ah yeah, plymouth looks nice... when it doesn't decide not to run.
<DanaG> And yes, it does actively DECIDE not to run, on my system.
<DanaG> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22239
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 22239 in plymouth general "improve console= handling" [Normal,New]
<bjsnider> somebody asked me to package kaffeine0.8.8 because kaffeine pre1 in karmic was useless. i went into kubuntu-devel channel and asked who made the decision to package pre1 over 0.8.8, which was more stable, and they said it was made because no users objected
<sebsebseb> DanaG: Mandriva 2010's Plymouth is rather nice indeed, I wonder what 10.04's will be like.   my boot up was a bit uh last time I was in my vm about two days or whatever for alpha 1
<DanaG> hmm, try setting default theme to spinfinity.
<sebsebseb> at least that xplash rubbish will be replaced :)   well xplash is ok
<DanaG> If we had a spinner instead of an infinity-sign, it'd be nice.
<sebsebseb> just  I wonder about  if it's possible to get the boot up text mode as well with xplash hmm
<sal_> BUGabundo, am aware of that +1.  i think just some confusion .. switching channels
 * sebsebseb really likes having a text boot, but wants a picture of some sort there as well
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: so you mean no one complaint
<BUGabundo> either no one is using the proper channels
<BUGabundo> or no one is listenign to users
<sebsebseb> Mandriva's is good,  press esc to get the text mode,  and if don't do that,  have the graphical boot
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, right, no users complained that pre-1 was missing the dvb-s2 features, or supposedly it would have been dropped from the karmic cycle
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: up to one year ago *that* was MY task
<BUGabundo> to be in between devs and users
<BUGabundo> to keep up on both sides, and mediate intel
<bjsnider> well, i wonder why they're coming to me about this whent hey should be sending in bugs complaining
<BUGabundo> but no more time for it unfortunatelly
<bjsnider> i mean i don't use kaffeine!
<BUGabundo> to keep up woth several MLs, wiki pages, blogs, IRC #s
<bjsnider> this is what one of the users told me in response to being asked why he didn't speak up about the kaffeine issue:
<BUGabundo> so now I'm counting on YOU guys to take my roll in the community
<bjsnider> "Unfortunately, I missed the testing of kaffeine; probably also because I am already trying to have other points of Ubuntu improved."
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> devel spin cycle
<BUGabundo> one of the reasons I run +1 since so early is to have everything I use running on stable
<BUGabundo> not that ill be running stable for long :)
<bjsnider> many users don't seem to understand how to get directly in touch with the ubuntu devs to stop them from going ahead with bad decisions
<BUGabundo> but it still manages to work well up to FF/A6 and then break before beta and not get fixed :(
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: well from my POV even if they knew how, and actually did
<yofel> bjsnider: someone even created https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperCommunication for that
<BUGabundo> many of those times they wouldn't be listened to
<BUGabundo> :(
<bjsnider> have you said that in the motu channel?
<BUGabundo> I remember when I shared my ideas on -devel/devel-discuss MLs
<BUGabundo> most of the times I was just pushed back :(
<bjsnider> brushed off?
<BUGabundo> nvm
<BUGabundo> I'm tired of it
<BUGabundo> I became that kind of super user that goes get a workaround
<BUGabundo> instead of actually working to fix a prob
<BUGabundo> :\\
<BUGabundo> shame on me
<BUGabundo> be it gets really tired after a point
<BUGabundo> running, testing, supporting, user formation, public information, for over 3 years tears a person apart
<bjsnider> yes but that's your place in this
<bjsnider> you've chosent hat over developing or just sitting back and using
<BUGabundo> its my personality fault
<BUGabundo> I can't leave a person without help, if I can help
<bjsnider> the kubuntu-devel guys also told me that they did not have enough time to fully test the software, which raises questions about the rest of the kubuntu distro
<BUGabundo> so I try to know all I can on a subject I'm intereted so I can help
<BUGabundo> plus I can so easilly find bugs in anything I touch , so I tend to help test and file bugs and suggestions on any new project I pick up, until I get bothered or it works as I need it too
<yofel> bjsnider: well, they invented the timelord project to help with the poor q/a issue
<DanaG> Too bad Ubuntu doesn't use fbcondecor.
<bjsnider> i don't know what that is
<yofel> google?
<BUGabundo> me neiehte
<DanaG> it used to be called fbsplash.
<DanaG> Fancy console backgrounds, that's what.
<BUGabundo> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/timelord
<yofel> lemme see... we have 122 people in #ubuntu-bugs and... 15 in #kubuntu-bugs
<BUGabundo> ehe
<yofel> yep, not enough to triage  all kubuntu  bugs at LP
<bjsnider> what does that tell you
<BUGabundo> yofel: and k-devel vs u-devel
<yofel> that too
<bjsnider> at one point it looked to me that there as only one guy, riddel of course, packaging anything for kde, but that was a couple years ago
<yofel> yeah, there are a lot more now, or we probably wouldn't have seen kde4.4 for alpha1
<bjsnider> have they held on to riddell?
<bjsnider> or is he gone?
<yofel> he's still there afaik
<bjsnider> well, continuity over the years is good
 * cwillu_at_work huggles BUGabundo
<cwillu_at_work> doesn't help that there isn't a good list of features that users care about (and that such a thing is probably impossible to create in the first place)
 * cwillu_at_work thinks
<BUGabundo> cwillu at work?
<BUGabundo> car didn't have much probs?
<cwillu_at_work> is at work
<BUGabundo> can't imagine what is driving with those temparatures
<cwillu_at_work> nah, never had issues starting it as long as the battery is good, but it still doesn't like driving cold
<BUGabundo> colder I've ever driven was like -2ºC
<cwillu_at_work> not very slippery when it gets uber cold
<cwillu_at_work> yep, that's about as bad as it gets for slippery, ice gets less slippery as it gets colder
<cwillu_at_work> ends up a little worse than driving in fresh rain
#ubuntu+1 2010-12-13
<BUGabundo> Merry Xtmas everyone <3 http://goo.gl/SzUUv
<penguin42> Hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> yo my pal
 * penguin42 is waiting for his netbook for finish an upgrade; it got an error about a failure part way thorugh so it's not happy
<bjsnider> vlc must be using a built-in amplifier or something, because it has a volume control that is clearly separate from pulse even if it's using pulse as the audio driver
<penguin42> well, surprisingly it's survived the update even given the python errors, and shockingly unity works
<alteregoa> i got a problem with my smargo cardreader
<alteregoa> i get a error unable to read latency -32
<alteregoa> accfnording to this url https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/62073/ i have to patch that, but i don't know how
<alteregoa>   29.082179] ftdi_sio ttyUSB0: Unable to read latency timer: -32
<Volkodav> man patch
<djhash> So i'm testing out 11.4 on VirtualBox.. I wanted to change my password but I couldn't find.. "Users and Groups" under system->Admin.. is this because it being in alpha.. or was it intentionally removed?
<rww> djhash: It's part of gnome-system-tools, which got removed deliberately per http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/u/ubuntu-meta/ubuntu-meta_1.209/changelog . I don't know the rationale.
<rww> djhash: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/performance-desktop-n-install-footprint -> Looks like the plan is to replace it with GNOME 3's user admin tool.
<djhash> thanks
<coz_> hey  guys...so far in unity there is no  alt-F2  run dialog...are there plans to change this?
<zniavre_> coz_,  hello im reading you are using unity > im installing right now an old radeon supplied laptop do you think unity will work?
<penguin42> zniavre_: Does compiz work? and how old a radeon?
<coz_> zniavre_,   not sure about the ati card  though   ,,,if it doesn  support that card you will be dropped to classic gnome
<zniavre_> penguin42,  compiz is running (slowly) with this 320m igp video card
<coz_> zniavre_,   compiz 0.8  or 0.9
<zniavre_> haha good question last working compiz was with 10.04
<coz_> zniavre_,  unity is using 0.9  so you may get a slight  speed boost
<zniavre_> i hav no luck with unity and gnome-shell no one of my computers can make them works im quite sad about it
<coz_> zniavre_,  and not much is enabled by default ...expo  for sure  is enabled  and zoom animation  I believe  by default
<coz_> zniavre_,  gnome-shell sucks mainly because of mutter
<zniavre_> maybe i can't try it ...   :o(
<coz_> zniavre_,   well  unity doesnt use mutter
<coz_> zniavre_,  compiz replaces that
<coz_> zniavre_,  but it is compiz 0.9.x
<zniavre_> unity can't works with nvidia drivers right ?
<coz_> zniavre_,  works fine here with nvidia
<zniavre_> ha ?
<coz_> zniavre_,  the issue is only  before you install the nvidia driver...
<coz_> zniavre_,  at first you will be dropped to classic gnome desktop...then install the driver  ,,then it should boot into unity
<coz_> zniavre_,  sometimes nothing shows on the desktop prior to nvidia driver install
<zniavre_> even if i hav already nvidia drivers installed?
<coz_> zniavre_,  well is unity already installed?
<zniavre_> no
<coz_> zniavre_, oh
<coz_> zniavre_,   then the drivers wont be installed
<zniavre_> i fact i wanted to try unity but it looks vbox can't run it
<coz_> zniavre_, ah
<coz_> zniavre_,   I dont think it will work virtually
<zniavre_> so i installed my alod laptop but what you said few lines ago make me think this card can't handle unity (and compiz now)
<zniavre_> alod > old*
<zniavre_> but if you said unity can work now with compiz and nvidia driver im thinking about installing 11.04 on my pc
<coz_> zniavre_,    cant hurt to try
<zniavre_> :o)
<coz_> zniavre_,   :)
<coz_> zniavre_,  unity on a "single"  monitor is fine
<zniavre_> i really want to see and to know if unity make us love gnome-shell or gnome-desktop
<coz_> zniavre_,  on dual monitors  because of global menu ... neraly useless
<coz_> zniavre_,  well actually its not gnome-shell
<coz_> zniavre_,  its compiz/unity
<zniavre_> do you know if app-indicator is done by global-menu team ?
<coz_> not sure
<zniavre_> i hav the feeling they were a bit "stolen" of their works (even for new firefox globalmenu xpi)
<zniavre_> hope stolen is nt too radical but it's the only word i know for this
<zniavre_> :o)
<zniavre_> so thank you for answering let's see first if the laptop can use unity
<CosmiChaos> does ubuntu natty narwhale will have support for transparent hugepage?
<coz_> mm running gnome-about-me  gives me  (gnome-about-me:2813): libebook-WARNING **: e-book.c:2245: cannot get book from factory: Invalid source
<coz_> mm also noticed that setting an new item in the menu to "Applications in terminal"  it doesnt work
<coz_> zniavre_,  did you go ahead with the install?
<IdleOne> What is the status with python 2.7?
<IdleOne> have the rebuilds finished, settled down?
<Volkodav> does not look finished last time I checked
<susundberg> Hello. I am having bad performance with KDE file browser -- opening the 'open' and 'save as' dialogs take quite much more time than what it should
<susundberg> any idea on problem source?
<susundberg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1144718 <- this talks something about 'tracker' but its not installed in natty?
<susundberg> (or is the problem solely on kubuntu natty?)
<pace_t_zulu> anyone know where the "recover a broken system" option is on natty alpha 1 live cd?
<pace_t_zulu> so i see that i have to go int "Try Ubuntu"
<charlie-tca> pace_t_zulu: the option was removed completely in maverick, I think. You now use the live environment instead
<BUGabundo> o/
<BUGabundo> o/
<BUGabundo> who wants an head hake?
<charlie-tca> me, me
<charlie-tca> I take on every day ;-)
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> you want pain killers
<charlie-tca> oh, yeah, that's right
<charlie-tca> Hard to keep it all straight sometimes ;-)
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WTFPL
<charlie-tca> if it works,
<BUGabundo> humm compiz and ubuntu-desktop in circular depencies?? Amaranth
<lucas-arg> heey guys, is broadcom wireless cards going to be supported in 11.04 out of the box?
<lucas-arg> i heard soemthing about broadcom wireless being added to the kernel or something like that
<lucas-arg> knock knock
<histo> they have written drivers I don't know if they are open
<histo> You could always fire up 11.04 and see but I'm not sure if they are added yet
<histo> Drivers are already built in frimware is the issue
<histo> lucas-arg: http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/09/broadcom-announces-official-open-source-drivers-for-linux.ars
<lucas-arg> thanks
<lucas-arg> but still is it gonna be in 11.04?
<lucas-arg> i read that article
<histo> lucas-arg: you'd prolly have to ask the kernel dev team I don't
<histo> lucas-arg: it's not mentioned  here http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1
<lucas-arg> thanks histo
<lucas-arg> it would really rock
<lucas-arg> and so if nvidia works oob too
<histo> lucas-arg: well nvidia works oob just with the free drivers which aren't as good.
<lucas-arg> i couldnt use unity when i tried 11.04
<yofel> nouveau has no opengl support by default which unity (compiz) needs
<yofel> so you need to run classic, install the nvidia driver and then run unity
<bjsnider> libg1-mesa-dri-experimental gives nouveau opengl support
<Volkodav> I have a partial update that offers to remove compiz and install a bunch of libs - should i go for it or wait until more updates will be available to avoid any troubles
<BUGabundo> don't do it
<Volkodav> I thoight so too
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: compiz doesn't depend on ubuntu-desktop
<BUGabundo> don't tell me that
<BUGabundo> aptitude says other wise :)
<Amaranth> aptitude is lying
<BUGabundo> upgrading one is uninstaling the other :(
<ldunn> So, I just installed Natty, all seemed good, then I installed fglrx. Now it hangs when I log in. Wireless still connects, but apart from that nothing seems to be happening
<coz_> ldunn,    opean a terminal and try    gnome-wm  --replace & disown
<ldunn> well, ... hm, I wonder if Alt+F2 still works.
<coz_> I dont think so
<ldunn> (Virtual terminals don't seem to work once I log in)
<ldunn> Oh dear. :|
<coz_> ldunn,  you can in stall gmrun in its place
<ldunn> hm.
<ldunn> Hm, well I just noticed I can start GNOME instead of Unity at the login screen, so that works for now I guess
<coz_> yes you can get classic gnome at login
<coz_> ldunn,  the  gnome-wm --replace didnt work?
<ldunn> coz_: I didn't bother trying, but I doubt it would have worked once I tried to start Unity
<ldunn> Well, if i could run it it probably would have. But I can't.
<coz_> ldunn,  actually I have to use  that command every time i enable  twinview with nvidia  while unity is running
<coz_> ldunn,  it restarts a new instance of nux
<ldunn> hrm.
<coz_> ldunn,  although I dont think "instance" is the correct terminology for this
 * ldunn shrugs
<coz_> ldunn,  i do know that it is nux being cranky
<coz_> ldunn,   the only part of your issue I am unsure of is the "fglrx"   I know too little about ati in general and even less  about its working capabilities on natty /unity
<ldunn> mmm. Meh, GNOME is fine for now
<coz_> ldunn,  :)
#ubuntu+1 2010-12-14
<dmb> anyone's x crashing?
<F3RR1S> I need a script that will log a user off after a set time limit (33minutes) and then refuse login until 15:00 the next day... basically I want to give the kids a half hour of computer time for games and such each day but no more
<F3RR1S> not mine dmb
<dmb> mines also in vbox
<dmb> oh well, nightime
<jamalta1> do you have to do something special to get to the grub menu in natty?
<jamalta1> all i see after the bios is the black, the ubuntu logo, and then login :\
<rww> Holding down shift at boot should work, like in Maverick.
<jamalta1> rww: oh i didn't know this was also the case in maverick
<jamalta1> i don't recall if i ever had to go to the grub menu when i was using maverick
<jamalta1> ty! that worked :)
<nperry_> There is
<nperry_> Ouch long window :/
<nperry_> *wrong
<nperry_> Fuck I need coffeee
<jpds> nperry_: Have some tea.
<coz_> hey all
<coz_> hey guys.. just did updates and unity is broken  ...classic gnome works
<PoKrAk> helo can anyone tell me something about ecomorph for natty ??
<Pici> Weren't you in here a few days ago asking about it?
<PoKrAk> yes i was
<PoKrAk> but anyone cant tell me about is ecomorph will be in natty or no
<Pici> Is it in Debian?
<PoKrAk> pici it is in ubuntu and distro like ubuntu: elive opengeu pinguy os e17
<PoKrAk> i have ecomorph in 9.10
<jpds>  
<Pici> jpds: yes?
<Pici> PoKrAk: But is it in Debian? We sync packages from Debian.
<PoKrAk> why it was in 9.10
<yofel> PoKrAk: what's the package name? I can't find it even in 9.10
<PoKrAk> ecomorph = e17 witch compiz
<Pici> It looks to be a module of enlightenment, it may not have its own package name.
<PoKrAk> ecomorph-core
<Pici> PoKrAk: How did you install it in 9.10?
<PoKrAk> Sid (Unstable)    deb http://packages.enlightenment.org/debian sid main extras
<PoKrAk> from this Jaunty Jackalope (9.04)    deb http://packages.enlightenment.org/ubuntu jaunty main extras
<Pici> So it wasn't in 9.10 then.  Those aren't Ubuntu's official repositories.
<charlie-tca> e17
<charlie-tca> e17 is available for maverick and natty
<charlie-tca> but no ecomorph anywhere that I can find, either
<PoKrAk> deb http://packages.enlightenment.org/ubuntu karmic main extras fo 9.10
<PoKrAk> e17 i have
<Pici> PoKrAk: Are you asking us if "http://packages.enlightenment.org/ubuntu" will have Natty packages?
<charlie-tca> Those are not official ubuntu repositories, they are enlightenment
<PoKrAk> in 10.04 i will have e17 and ecomorph too but in 10.10 i havent
<Pici> PoKrAk: Are you asking us if "http://packages.enlightenment.org/ubuntu" will have Natty packages?
<PoKrAk> pici no but if u cant help me here i will aks them thanks
<Pici> PoKrAk: Then what exactly are you asking?
<Pici> meh.
<bjsnider> Pici, the lesson to be learned from that is, never answer any questions
<SamuraiAlba> Hello, all.  How do I upgrade a WUBI installed 10.10 to Natty Alpha 1?
<knit-wit> SamuraiAlba, you don't, wubi will not upgrade to a under develpment and upgrading a wubi is not a good idea
<SamuraiAlba> Hmmmm.  Poop.
<knit-wit> SamuraiAlba, dual bot natty be careful if you do put it on a thumb really
<knit-wit> boot
<SamuraiAlba> Bruning Natty to a DVD and gonna toss it on the Revo :)
<SamuraiAlba> *burning
<DrHalan> hey how are the natty testers doin?
<coz_> DrHalan,  there are issues and bugs  as usual for alpha :)
<F3RR1S> how do i remove a directory?
<rumpe1> F3RR1S, rm?
<IdleOne> rmdir
<IdleOne> see man rmdir
<rumpe1> or unmakedir
<ldunn> What's the differ
<ldunn> oops
<F3RR1S> thanks... was showing someone how to get help in ubuntu
<rumpe1> rmdir removes empty directories :)
<BUGabundo> o/
<mauri_> im not able to boot un dos image from pendrive using grub2...... help
#ubuntu+1 2010-12-15
<BUGabundo> nite
<bitplane> halp! I think I found a bug... can one of you please help me confirm and then walk me through the bug reporting process?
<bitplane> I changed the switcher with the Simple CompizConfig settings thing, but I can't do alt+shift+tab on the new fancy switchers. alt+tab works fine, alt+shift+tab doesn't do anything in the new switchers
<bitplane> but it works in the old one
<bitplane> I'm using a UK keyboard if that makes any difference. I've also tried both shift keys, which shouldn't
<cozziemoto> bitplane,   are you sure you have 11.04 installed because the compiz that is default is  0.9
<cozziemoto> bitplane,  also I think you might want to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<cozziemoto> billybigrigger,  rather than simple ccsm
<bitplane> all my software sources say maverick
<Volkodav> Half the plugins' icons are not visible in xfce or is it just me ?
<Volkodav> in xfce panel*
<charlie-tca> Volkodav: icons in the system tray shrink until they disappear.
<Volkodav> charlie-tca: I am talking about the panel
<Volkodav> some are visible - some are not
<charlie-tca> The tray is in the top panel, next to the speaker, normally.
<Volkodav> I add them - they are in the panel but not visible
<charlie-tca> Most of us have them right after we log in, then they dsisappear through the day
<Volkodav> :)
<charlie-tca> hm, try changing icon sets or appearance theme?
<Volkodav> panel 2 has it Ok
<Volkodav> yes I changed icons not the theme though
<Volkodav> nope - still the same
<charlie-tca> and, it does still have some bugs in 4.7, too
<charlie-tca> Some of the plugins are still broken, they won't work yet. They have to fix weather app and something else yet
<Volkodav> That i already see - the panel was substantially rewritten and is full of glitches with compiz on top of it....
<charlie-tca> yup
<Volkodav> say you add any launcer and it is still invisible - you click on where the blind spot is and it works
<Volkodav> with or withpit compiz
<Volkodav> i am sure they'll square it out
<Volkodav> any idea how i restart the panel now?
<Volkodav> Old one would give a menu on the corner right click
<charlie-tca> places plugin is gone, too
<nit-wit> Volkodav, killall gnome-panel
<charlie-tca> restart it by using Alt+F2, xfce4-panel &
<charlie-tca> If you did not pick keep old configuration, you no longer have a menu
<nit-wit> charlie-tca, that makes more sense
<Volkodav> no workie charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> you have a top panel, right?
<Volkodav> yeah
<Volkodav> old one used to have restart on right click
<Volkodav> this new one does not
<charlie-tca> no it doesn't
<charlie-tca> Try this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels
<charlie-tca> Kill them, then restart it
<Volkodav> why they removed restart though - was very handy
<Volkodav> when killing it will not save the config
<Volkodav> I need it saved
<charlie-tca> They completely re-wrote the panel code. It may have just got missed
<Volkodav> They's better put it back in - I will file it as a bug before they forget
<charlie-tca> I picked "default configuration" in natty. Got the top panel with what used to be in the bottom and the quit button. Bottom is 4 launchers, one of which is application finder. That replaced the menu for me
<Volkodav> charlie-tca: I change the panels all around - do not even remember how it was day one :)
<charlie-tca> It was different! I got that down
<charlie-tca> Well, time for bed. Good luck with that. Might have to logout/login, or even restart to get the panel working right again
<Volkodav> Laters charlie-tca
<timboy> are we seriously going to have a global menu like mac?
<rww> yes
<timboy> will the menu follow the windows when they aren't maximized or are they always going to be at the top?
<timboy> that's my biggest hatred of OSX
<rww> If I recall correctly, they stay at the top.
<timboy> so gay
<rww> timboy: Don't use "gay" as a pejorative, please.
<timboy> it's a suitable pejorative i believe. I'll use it if I want. it means wrong or absurd or bad or backwards
<rww> No, it's not. It's offensive, and not acceptable for Ubuntu's channels.
<timboy> i know being gay is offensive
<IdleOne> !codeofconduct | timboy
<ubottu> timboy: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<timboy> i didn't come here for a debate and i don't want to try to dissuade your wrong opinions.
<rww> timboy: Opinions have nothing to do with it. Part of this channel's guidelines are respect for others. Using sexual orientation as a pejorative is disrespectful and unacceptable behavior.
<timboy> lol
<Volkodav> I noticed really weird behaviour of the right click in xfce with compiz - the menu of the right click shows up behind the app - I noticed that only on a half transparent window - otherwise it feels like it does not work at all
<Volkodav> any app
<h4f> I have installed natty for testing purpose on my notebook. what is what is the key to see menu in all windows ?
<h4f> how do I see the list of running programs ? its not displayed in notification
<rumpe1> h4f, do you use unity?
<xharx> i have installed natty from life system, but install does not start. also not able to invoke konsole (alt ctrl f1)
<xharx> i have installed natty from life system, but install does not start. also not able to invoke konsole (alt ctrl f1)
<indus> i cannot enable unity
<indus> any suggestions, my system is uptodate
<coz_> gawd the lanche is ugly ;0
<coz_> launcher
<coz_> what ever happened to the sounds that were suppose to be changed?
<IdleOne> art and sounds come later on in the cycle don't they
<Pici> Usuaully.
<Pici> Usually too.
<coz_> ok
<coz_> does anyone know who was picked to create the new sounds?
<IdleOne> I don't think that info is revealed until the packages are released
<IdleOne> I could be completely wrong
<Pici> I'd guess that the art team might have that information, but I may be wrong as well.
<coz_> Pici,  i;ll check
<coz_> although they did have a site to upload examples of new sounds from the user community
<IdleOne> coz_: a wiki page iirc
<IdleOne> best bet is to ask the art team
<coz_> ok
<duffydack> umnm, so I got alpha1 (tried daily-live also same problem) and I made usb with persistence but its not using the casper-rw.  ?
<fagan> hmmmm is anyone else getting unity segfaulting
 * fagan updated but thought unity would be fine to update 
<IdleOne> the joy of alpha release
<fagan> IdleOne: yeah but it was relatively stable up to now
<IdleOne> things break
<fagan> its interesting that they let an update thats segfaulting in
<IdleOne> it's to be expected that your alpha os will not boot
<IdleOne> or run properly
<fagan> IdleOne: yeah things break but thats where developers at least run their code before pushing an update. I know all that I have been testing for a crap load of releases now.
<rumpel__> or doesn't damage anything
<rumpel__> perhaps it's a very hardware-specific bug
<fagan> when we are the upstream (in things like unity) I presume that the sky isnt going to fall for an update
<fagan> rumpel__: probably not
<charlie-tca> fagan: did you try unity --reset  ?
<fagan> charlie-tca: nope
<fagan> ill give it a go
<charlie-tca> it was fixing things yesterday
<fagan> charlie-tca: that fixed it
<fagan> hanks
<fagan> *thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
 * charlie-tca got my one right today
<IdleOne> one a day keeps the devs away?
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> I only seem to get one answer right each day
 * charlie-tca thinks no point in trying to answer any more questions todya
<coz_> did I mention the Launcher is gosh darn ugly :)
<charlie-tca> no :-)
<coz_>  The launcher is gosh darn ugly :)
<charlie-tca> Thank you for mentioning that
<charlie-tca> virtualbox is broken in natty?
<bongmaster__> does anyone know why tehre is an extra x64 mac version?
<charlie-tca> anybody know how to make VBox puel version work again in natty?
<duffydack> Ive tried lucid and maverick to make a natty usb stick with casper-rw but its just not using the casper-rw,  is this a common problem?
<ghostcube> nkt dass der chip + velo damals 190 geksotet ham
<guntbert> ghostcube: wrong window?
<ghostcube> oh lol sorry i was typing in another chan as the channels openeing all
<ghostcube> my fault
<guntbert> :)
<guntbert> as there is not much talking anyway I see no problem - it was only intended as a reminder :-)
<ghostcube> thx so far i havent noticed till you told me :)
<feros> Hello there :) Searching for help about Ubuntu 11.04 :)
<feros> Good sign :P I ask for help and 1 quits >:
 * rumpel__ quits too
<feros> Anyone wanna help me a bit with my Microphone problem :/? my "sudo gedit /etc/esound/esd.conf" is blank,
<feros> Whitor :D Pro Ubuntu user :3?
<feros> 206 people here, and none can help :P
<feros> Wooohoooo
<rww> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<feros> errr,
<feros> I feel shot after that
<tejaishot> Amaranth: i have a problem when i am trying to install updates...shows an error connection to daemon lost....what is this called?
<tejaishot> i have a problem when i am trying to install updates...shows an error connection to daemon lost....what is this called?
<BUGabundo> yo
<feros> dyo
<feros> yo*
<coz_> whoa   gksudo nautilus is giving an error  ..."underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you tu run this program
<IdleOne> coz_: not seeing that here
<Amaranth> whoa OpenGL ES is still broken for i965 :/
<IdleOne> Amaranth: fix it :)
<Amaranth> IdleOne: I'm compiling the i965 gallium driver now
<Amaranth> If the driver itself doesn't fall over GLES is free
<IdleOne> sounds good
<Amaranth> Although this doesn't look promising: "<Dr_Jakob> Amaranth: its dead jim."
<BUGabundo> -root   ALL=(ALL) ALL
<BUGabundo> +root   ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<BUGabundo> are we changing sudoers?
<crucialhoax> hello all
<crucialhoax> I created a live usb and when it boots it stops as soon as it shows the 'Debian`date` Peter et all' screen is this a bug?
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: look like this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/690873
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 690873 in sudo (Ubuntu) "latest natty sudo upgrade removes admin from /etc/sudoers" [Critical,Triaged]
<BUGabundo> OOPS
<BUGabundo> should I revert ?
<charlie-tca> it is being discussed in #ubuntu-devel
<crimsun> if you can revert, yes
* crimsun changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Natty Narwhal 11.04 | UDS Summaries: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSProceedings/N/ | Release Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule | Happy Bug Hunting! | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu | Alpha 1 Released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1 | Python 2.7 rebuilds are happening now, please wait with updates/upgrades until the rebuilds are done. | Do Not update sudo
<crimsun> bah
<crucialhoax> I created a live usb and when it boots it stops as soon as it shows the 'Debian`date` Peter et all' screen is this a bug?
* crimsun changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Natty Narwhal 11.04 | UDS: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSProceedings/N/ | Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu | Alpha 1 Released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1 | Python 2.7 rebuilds are happening now, please wait with updates/upgrades until the rebuilds are done. | Do Not update sudo currently!
<BUGabundo> crimsun: too late
<BUGabundo> crimsun: charlie-tca I have my /etc with etckeeper and bazaar
<BUGabundo> sufice to revert that? or do I need the binaires too?
<bjsnider> crimsun, why would vlc have a volume control that operates independently of pulse if it's using pulse's output driver?
<duffydack> I cant create a live usb with persistence, it just wont use the persistence part..
<crimsun> bjsnider: "operates independently"?
<crimsun> bjsnider: note that we still disable flat volumes
<bjsnider> crimsun, what i mean is, vlc's volume control moves separately from the one that appears in pulse's applications tab, and can move the volume higher than pulse can get it
<BUGabundo> bugabundo is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<BUGabundo> I guess its to late for me
<BUGabundo> live cd here I come
<bjsnider> reported to whom? the swiss navy?
<BUGabundo> chroot here I come
<BUGabundo> so I'm no longer ROOT of my own laptop... awesome
<BUGabundo> machines are taking over
<bjsnider> yeah, the matrix has you
<Ian_Corne> watch out with updating the sudoers file
<Ian_Corne> oh
<Ian_Corne> it's in the topic :p
<Ian_Corne> to bad :D
<Amaranth> bjsnider: vlc runs an audio filter to boost the volume before sending it to pulse
<Amaranth> So it gets overdrive, 400% volume
<bjsnider> is it possible to turn that off?
<Amaranth> Not that I know of
<bjsnider> well, i don't want the sound filtered
<fagan> I updated but I still have root access
<fagan> so am I still good?
<charlie-tca> yup
<fagan> yay
<h00k> So, there was just an update...I allowed it to install package-maintainers version of /etc/sudoers, suddenly I can't sudo on my box.
<charlie-tca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/690873
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 690873 in sudo (Ubuntu) "latest natty sudo upgrade removes admin from /etc/sudoers" [Critical,Triaged]
<h00k> yeah. Cool.
<h00k> wonder how I should take car eof this :D
<charlie-tca> h00k: boot a live cd, mount your root disk and:
<charlie-tca> echo "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" >> /etc/sudoers
<charlie-tca> to /etc/sudoers on your root disk, of course
<h00k> charlie-tca: yeah, I have my USB drive here...I'll do that
#ubuntu+1 2010-12-16
<sanal_madatheth> hi
<sanal_madatheth> after upgrading to 11.04 ,no panels,window close buttons.Tried removal and reinstallation of metacity,still not getting it
<sanal_madatheth> plz extend ur support
<Invisikon> anyone around?
<Invisikon> anyone know of a bug where a fresh install works fine, upon updating package unity hangs on login.. background shows but nothing else.
<Quackers> yes, one sec
<Invisikon> all packages*
<Quackers> It's been mentioned a few times in the Natty testing forum
<Quackers> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=-1&f=394
<Quackers> one or two different fixes it seems, but mainly updates eem to have fixed, I think
<Invisikon> ive updated
<Invisikon> still an issue.
<Invisikon> im looking into work arounds, thanks
<Quackers> np, good luck
<Invisikon> thanks
<sanal_madatheth> can anybody plz help me to solve the issue...
<holstein> hmmm
<Volkodav> restart compiz
<Volkodav> try login/out
<Volkodav> switch to gnome -- do smth
<Andre_Gondim> gwibber is crashing on natty
<dmb> ugh oh
<dmb> do not update sudo currently oops
<dmb> issue is, i only look in this channel when there is a problem :P
<IdleOne> little late for me :/
<IdleOne> ok so how do I add myself back to the sudoers file?
<dmb> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<dmb> use recovery mode root shell
<dmb> or boot into livecd
<IdleOne> thank you
<IdleOne> wow now I have half Unity half classic desktop
<IdleOne> heh
<yofel_> you can also just run 'adduser <your user name> sudo', a bit easier that editing sudoers
<rww> Fun alpha cycle so far, huh ;)
<yofel> s/that/than/
<IdleOne> rww: I have been using classic desktop for a few weeks, decided to boot unity and yeah this is fun
<rww> IdleOne: I wipe out my ~/ every week or two. It helps a bit with things like that.
<IdleOne> you wipe you home?
<rww> IdleOne: Yes. I have a separate computer I use for testing Natty ;P
<IdleOne> smart you
<rigved> when i tried to update my natty desktop today, it told me that i should do a partial upgrade. is this correct or something has gone wrong?
<rww> rigved: That's normal. I recommend not trying to force a full upgrade.
<rww> I note that you should also see /topic if you're about to do an update.
<rigved> rww: ok. i'll check it
<rww> or, hrm. is partial upgrade the one that removes existing packages? I stopped using update manager a couple of releases ago, am starting to forget these things :(
<IdleOne> DON'T do partial upgrades
<IdleOne> also sudo is broken right now so don't update.
<rww> I guess the answer to my question is "yes"
<rww> huzzah for terms that sound like the opposite of what they are.
<nit-wit> I deleted the whole thing way to buggy
<IdleOne> besides being all brokened, natty is pretty nice
<IdleOne> I know brokened isn't a word
<rww> Narwhals ate my children. Unstable :(
<IdleOne> you had children?
<rww> Wait, what year is it?
<IdleOne> I'm afraid to answer in case I get it wrong
<IdleOne> 2010 iirc
<rww> Then no. No children. Forget I said anything. Look at this shiny red light stick~!
<IdleOne> ohhhhh aahhhhh
<rigved> IdleOne: ok i haven't. yes i noticed that it was about to remove packages that i had no clue about.
<IdleOne> shiny and blinky
<rigved> i think i'll update using zsync and then install again.
<Invisikon> sudo is fixed and in repos.. in case anyone was wondering
<rww> The fixed version is 1.7.4p4-5ubuntu2, if you want to check whether your mirror has it.
<Invisikon> yeah'
<Invisikon> -'
<Invisikon> brb
<rigved> Invisikon: ok so are you saying that i can update via package manager? it asked me to doa partial upgrade instead of the full (normal) upgrade
<susundberg> http://susundberg.pastebin.com/9xbB7MMG
<susundberg> (apt get update fails for building blcr, clean kernel except nvidia module)
<susundberg> ok and the two files mentioned -- both are non-existing
<susundberg> sorry, not true, make.log was there http://susundberg.pastebin.com/YGpaugLF
<susundberg> oh https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blcr/+bug/673843
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 673843 in blcr (Ubuntu) "package blcr-dkms 0.8.2-10 failed to install/upgrade: blcr kernel module failed to build" [High,Confirmed]
<nperry_> Welcome to unity new release day...
<coz_> hey guys.. i disabled firefox 4  in place of swiftfox on the system... under preferred applications I cannot get swiftfox to be default browser for some reason... any suggestions?
<rigved> i have tried to run 11.04 under qemu but it does not even boot up; just shows the ubuntu 10.10 booting logo. it is only running under virtualbox (in classic mode only; cannot start unity), but i cannot test x64 under virtualbox as i don't have VT. i can only do this under qemu. anyone have any suggestion on getting 11.04 to work under qemu?
<Amaranth> rigved: Boot with nosplash and remove 'quiet' from the boot line
<Amaranth> I think those still apply to a modern boot
<Invisikon> when ure in the recovery console and need to add yourself to root, whats the command u use? 'adduser youruser sudo' right? from login screen when i choose recovery console i still get permission denied errors..
<Pici> Invisikon: Are you being plauged by bug #690873?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 690873 in sudo (Ubuntu) "latest natty sudo upgrade prompts for conffile update and potentially removes %admin from /etc/sudoers" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690873
<Invisikon> yeah
<Pici> Invisikon: Well if you have that then adding yourself to the admin group (which is what is usually used for root access) isn't going to help.  I suggest modifying your sudoers file to make sure that it contains the normal   %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL  entry.
<Invisikon> in recovery console i cant mod anything without root, cant gain root till sudo is fixed.. any suggestions?
<Invisikon> is there a way to pin an item to the dockbar n unity?
<Invisikon> i know its a work n progress, just wondering if it was possible as of right now
<om26er> Invisikon, it works now
<charlie-tca__> Invisikon: after opening an application, right-click the icon in the dock
<Invisikon> ok, so how is it done?
<Invisikon> ahh
<Invisikon> got it, thanks =]
<Invisikon> and the sync for ubuntu one is currently broken, right?
<charlie-tca__> You are welcome
<jamalta> hi all.. so i'm one of the people that broke their sudos with yesterday's update and i had a question
<jamalta> how can i edit /etc/sudoers without sudo-ing? :\
<jamalta> oh wait, i can just login in single-user mode :)
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> :)
<charlie-tca> or live cd
<IdleOne> jamalta: boot to recovery mode and select root shell then nano /etc/sudoers and add %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<IdleOne> save and reboot to normal kernel
<jamalta> IdleOne: yep, did that.. thanks!
<jamalta> :)
<IdleOne> sure thing
<Ian_Corne> IdleOne: or just visudo :)
<Ian_Corne> instead of nano'ing the file
<Ian_Corne> Is the warning about python still true?
<IdleOne> Ian_Corne: yeah, I know. I just prefer nano
<Ian_Corne> doesn't it actually just use nano?
<rww> IdleOne: Considering that visudo should use your default editor, and that it does validation to make sure you didn't make silly mistakes, you should be using visudo ;P
<red2kic> Unless he is an IRC crawling bot who does not make mistakes and test his system based on incoming commands from IRC channels.
<red2kic> sudo reboot
<red2kic> Apparently not.
<red2kic> :P
<xharx> natty installed a bootloader that doesn't boot in 9 of 10 cases. grub install from maverick fixed this
<Andre_Gondim> I have installed natty alpha 1 and never upgrade yet, is it save do this?
<nperry_> Andre_Gondim: may i ask what your doing on alpha 1 if you don't want a broken system?
<nperry_> the point of it is to stay up to date to ensure everything works oks
<Andre_Gondim> I made some upgrades, and about 3 days ago I had a crach, then I installed again from alpha 1 and don't upgrade again
<nperry_> Did you report it?
<nperry_> Did you look into why it happened?
<Andre_Gondim> not, but if this happens again I will
<nperry> Good answer :-)
<nperry> If your ever stuck, just ask in here, sure someone might have the same problem
<Andre_Gondim> thanks ;)
<nperry> Not unity update today,normally lands on a thursday
<Some_Person> Does natty include unity yet?
<charlie-tca> yes
<Amaranth> Some_Person: Oh yeah, it's fun!
<Amaranth> (run for your life)
<Some_Person> Amaranth: Really bad?
<Amaranth> Some_Person: Nah, just no where near done
<Amaranth> Some_Person: What is there works well but what is there isn't much
<rww> Works better than 10.10's does, imho :\
<jamalta> Amaranth: why do you say that? it works well...
<rww> but yeah, definitely not finished.
<jamalta> I mean, there's a lot of features being worked on
<jamalta> They'll be done with time :)
<Amaranth> rww: That was true from day 1, due to using compiz :)
<rww> yup :)
<Amaranth> jamalta: On one hand more features are great, on the other more features means more work for me...
<jamalta> Amaranth: why is that?
<Amaranth> jamalta: Because I'm porting the whole thing to OpenGL ES 2
<jamalta> i see
 * Some_Person just watched a video demoing unity in natty alpha 1
<Amaranth> Some_Person: You get the dock, a button that opens `nautilus /usr/share/applications`, and the indicators
<Some_Person> The bar thing on the side reminds me a lot of the Windows 7 taskbar
<Amaranth> Some_Person: and you can't rearrange anything on said dock right now (although DBO says that works in trunk)
<jamalta> Amaranth: why's that?
<Amaranth> jamalta: Because unity isn't done yet
<Some_Person> I'm not so sure I like how the applications will be on the side, but the thing I want to see most is how applications will be opened
<Some_Person> maverick's implementation with the fullscreen application chooser seems slow and a bit counter-productive to me, so I'm hoping they can come up with something better than that
<jamalta> Amaranth: I mean, why are you porting it to OpenGL ES 2?
<Some_Person> Still, after watching this video, I feel a bit less worried about unity
<Amaranth> jamalta: Because I want to get paid ;)
<Amaranth> jamalta: Doing it for Linaro
<jamalta> Amaranth: Haha, I understand if it is a part of your job.. I was just curious as to the reasoning.
<Amaranth> jamalta: Well, mobile devices use OpenGL ES...
<jamalta> Yeah
<jamalta> I just wanted to know what the goal was.. meaning, if there was a push to get Unity working on mobile devices
<jamalta> Makes sense for Linaro :)
<jamalta> I was just being curious, that's all.
<slayer> i wanna to install beowulf clustering without hard disk. but i dont know what services i chould install
<rww> !crossposting | slayer
<ubottu> slayer: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<slayer> help mmmmeeeeeeee???
<rww> slayer: You've asked the same thing both here and in #ubuntu. Depending on which version of Ubuntu you're using, it's offtopic for one of the two channels. In addition, posting to multiple channels is rather rude.
<slayer> i use ubuntu server
<charlie-tca> asked in #ubuntu-devel too
<rww> fun
<rww> slayer: Which version of Ubuntu Server?
<slayer> 10.10
<rww> slayer: Then continue asking for help in #ubuntu. This channel is for discussion and support of the development version of Ubuntu, 11.04.
<charlie-tca> rww: would server be able to help better with that?
<rww> or #ubuntu-server, yes.
<rww> I suspect there aren't many people with experience in the subject anywhere, though :\
<rww> charlie-tca: did they use a different nickname in -devel, too?
<charlie-tca> I think I screwed up
<charlie-tca> too many channels and not enough brains today
<rww> hah. I have days like that :)
<nit-wit> charlie-tca, whats going on
<charlie-tca> fun and games!
<coz_> anyone know who might be packaging the compiz plugins extra
<coz_> I'll ask again later ,,,have to break here
<radi> hello
<radi> can anyone tell me where to get latest unstable version of kde ?
<radi> ive updated from ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04, but can i do more ? have kubuntu
<radi> can i upgrade without reinstalling every time lord
<radi> ups not here
#ubuntu+1 2010-12-17
<circlejtp> Testing Daily image.  Suffering from bug #685017 so can't get gdm start.  How can I install to hard disk from USB drive without GDM?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 685017 in jockey (Ubuntu Natty) "Jockey should warn on insufficient disk space in LiveCD environment, else get error "package nvidia-current 260.19.21-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1"" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685017
<circlejtp> Let me rephrase better.  Bug does not allow gdm start when running in livecd mode from USB.  Would like to install Natty to local hard drive from command line on livecd.  GDM should run once installed to local hard drive.
<radi> circlejtp, i did upgrade from 10.10 and everything works perfect
<radi> i even had a but before the update, now is gone
<radi> a bug*
<radi> ubuntu 10,10*
<circlejtp> radi, I appreciate that but this is clean hard drive.  I could install 10.10 and then upgrade but was hoping to just clean install
<radi> kde or gnome ?
<circlejtp> gnome
<circlejtp> looking to launch a text mode installer if it is on usb livecd
<circlejtp> may have to do the alternate CD thing
<radi> maybe, i dont know here to get bleeding edge ubuntu with gnome, but kubuntu has a nice solution to that
<charlie-tca> I think live cd is gui based only, even when you install instead of trying it first
<radi> chroot ?
<circlejtp> so far that is my experience and what i suspect.  Was just hoping to work around.  Will probably flash 10.10 and then upgrade.  Don't have DVD burner and CD image is oversized at moment.  So can't get Natty on there otherwise
<charlie-tca> yup. The text installer is the alternate image now
<radi> i would go for 10.10 and upgrade, as this is what i did and everything works
<circlejtp> going to pull down alternate alpha 1 and text install from there
<radi> btw it seems that alpha is pretty stable
<radi> why they call it alpha ;P
<radi> even 1080p clips with flash run smoother as this is 64 bit too
<BUGabundo> yay sudo fixed
<BUGabundo> now need to fix my debian box too
<BUGabundo> brb
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> now for good
<charlie-tca> I forgot to update and missed the fun of that one
<BUGabundo> ohhhh
<BUGabundo> FAIL
<charlie-tca>  huh?
<BUGabundo> not having fun
<charlie-tca> sorry
<charlie-tca> Is it fixed now?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> kernel linux 2.6.37.9-22.... time does move fast!
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> anyone know how to make virtualbox work in natty again?
 * charlie-tca broke his bad... it won't work at all
<BUGabundo> no ideia
<BUGabundo> is it broken?
<charlie-tca> um, yes, it is broken
<charlie-tca> Won't let me start any VBox machines
<BUGabundo> have your reconfigured it?
<charlie-tca> I re-installed it
<charlie-tca>  but it did not care at all
<BUGabundo> that won't do it
<charlie-tca> What do I have to do, then?
<BUGabundo> it usually tells you to run a vdbox reconfigure or setup, something
<BUGabundo> don't recall. no VB box here
<BUGabundo> I get everytime I change kernels
<charlie-tca> It has just been giving me error numbers, and I can't remember the command either
<charlie-tca> Probably something with the latest kernel... Maverick did this to
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> modprobe vboxdrv failed
<charlie-tca> kernel is too new
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> boot into the older one, till its fixed :)
<FloridaGuy> jusy install ubuntu 11.04 with kde...4.6 beta 2...everything seems great..just cant get icons  panel to work
<hggdh> charlie-tca: it seems vboxdrv is getting a kernel oops
<hggdh> charlie-tca: look at your dmesg, you should see it
 * hggdh is going to open a bug as soon as time allows
<charlie-tca> Thanks, hggdh. I haven't been able to find that yet
<charlie-tca> I knew it had to be something besides the "turn on ecc ram" when the machine can't use it
<hggdh> charlie-tca: in my case I see it as a result of a modprobe on boot
<charlie-tca> I'll look again
<charlie-tca> We did the same thing last release in alpha, though
<hggdh> charlie-tca: remember the "three passwords wrong" on gksudo?
<hggdh> I think I got it back...
<charlie-tca> crap
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> really?
<BUGabundo> could be left overs from the sudo fix
<charlie-tca> no oops here
<charlie-tca> not in dmesg or syslog
<hggdh> weird
<charlie-tca> all I got is ECC disabled; either enable it or force it
<charlie-tca> and this system is not ecc capable
<charlie-tca> hggdh: I know you are right, I just can't find the fail lines.
<charlie-tca> and now, how do I get google in English again?
<BUGabundo> in the bottom
<BUGabundo> there should be a link to language
<charlie-tca> ᎤᏂᎳᏛ ᎤᏓᏴᎳᏛᎢ Realtime ᏚᎾᏓᏡᎬ
<charlie-tca> ᏁᎵᏍᏔᏅᏒ | ᏣᏲᎦ ᏕᎦᎧᎲᎢ | ᎠᏴᏍᏗ
<charlie-tca> Google
<BUGabundo> or go to Advanced and change it
<BUGabundo> night
<charlie-tca> which one is it?
<BUGabundo> ahhaaahhahahaaha
<BUGabundo> clear cookies :)
<charlie-tca> lol
<charlie-tca> hggdh: I see the modprobe vboxdrv failed, but I can not find it in dmesg... frustrated now
<charlie-tca> It just isn't logging to dmesg for some reason
<hggdh> charlie-tca: try /var/log/kern.log
<charlie-tca> I did
<charlie-tca> I checked every log file and can't find it
<hggdh> ok. I know it is dumb, but try 'grep "Call Trace:" /var/log/* 2>/dev/null
<hggdh> '
<charlie-tca> That's the one. Thanks. Let me try that
<charlie-tca> yup
<hggdh> got it?
<charlie-tca> gives the trace in kern.log
<hggdh> I am going to open a bug on it (or will you?)
<hggdh> doing it now
<charlie-tca> go ahead.
<charlie-tca> Still looks like a incompatiblility with the new kernel to me
<hggdh> oh boy. "Please wait while bug data is processed. ...". This morning it took almost 30 min
<charlie-tca> But I will confirm it
<hggdh> charlie-tca: might be, IDK
<charlie-tca> Oh, goody
<hggdh> I do not remember if vBox uses DKMS
<hggdh> OK. I am going to watch a movie, and will be back every 10 min or so to see if LP finally ate the whole bug report
<charlie-tca> it's a recommended, I think
<hggdh> still waiting...
<charlie-tca> np, I'll wait too
<charlie-tca> go watch the movie
<hggdh> k
<hggdh> brb
<hggdh> still waiting
<charlie-tca> lol
<charlie-tca> Well, I might have to confirm tomorrow, too. but I am still here...
<hggdh> yeah. I will hit the bed, Charlie. Tomorrow morning I will be here, and we will go from there
<hggdh> good night, charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Good night
<MTecknology> what's the deal here?.... I only saw really ugly breaking in natty once so far
<MTecknology> what a boring release cycle :P
* IdleOne changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Natty Narwhal 11.04 | UDS: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSProceedings/N/ | Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu | Alpha 1 Released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1 | Gir ABI change rebuilds going on, please wait until all packages are rebuilt and be aware of partial upgrades
<das2k_117> Hello everyone
<das2k_117> i want to set the desktop
<das2k_117> in natty
<das2k_117> as it was in 10.10
<rigved> das2k_117: what do you exactly want to do?
<rigved> das2k_117: ok. so you want the same gnome panels that you had in 10.10?
<das2k_117> aye
<das2k_117> also m not getting wifi enable in natty
<das2k_117> so was willing to downgrade
<das2k_117> but i guess that is not quite possible
<rigved> !downgrade | das2k_117
<ubottu> das2k_117: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<rigved> das2k_117: yes it's not
<das2k_117> yes i know
<das2k_117> so i hv aborted that plan
<das2k_117> but i need to get wifi running
<das2k_117> i tried installing various
<das2k_117> drivers
<das2k_117> but no help
<rigved> das2k_117: you can start 11.04 in the classic desktop setting when you log in.
<das2k_117> in that i have to lauch panels by myself
<rigved> das2k_117: that way, you can get GUI access to the NM applet
<rigved> das2k_117: ohh
<das2k_117> i get access to NM
<das2k_117> i lauch nm-applet
<das2k_117> but the wifi is not getting enable
<das2k_117> my system is
<das2k_117> HP HDX 16
<das2k_117> 64bit ubuntu
<rigved> das2k_117: ok.do you have wpa_supplicant installed?
<das2k_117> no,
<das2k_117> i don't have it installed
<rigved> das2k_117: and is your wifi encrypted?
<jbicha> how about trying sudo NetworkManager from the terminal?
<das2k_117> nm is working
<das2k_117> nm-applet is working
<das2k_117> and both are launched too
<das2k_117> Ethernet cable
<das2k_117> give me n/w
<das2k_117> which i m using rite now
<das2k_117> but i don't get wifi
<rigved> das2k_117: is your wifi connection encrypted? then you need to install wpa_supplicant
<das2k_117> i need to relay wifi
<das2k_117> it is not dat i m not able to connect to ne network
<das2k_117> but the wifi does not gets enabled at all
<das2k_117> i m trying the partial upgrade
<das2k_117> hope that helps
<rigved> das2k_117: no. i think partial upgrade won't help. but you can give it a try
<shcherbak> try WPA & WPA2 Personal as wireless secirity, if this fails try WEP
<jpds> shcherbak: 'if this fails' ?
<shcherbak> ups wrong channel
<shcherbak> too many tabs ;(
<shcherbak> jpds: omg! Do you think many people have seen this?
<jpds> shcherbak: About 185.
<shcherbak> jpds: Good, Have been told that only above 200 is define as public embarasement
<brot> shcherbak: we could post this to bash.org
 * shcherbak chokes
<hggdh> charlie-tca: still waiting ;-)
<hggdh> I am cancelling it, and opening the bug by hand
<charlie-tca> I filed one already for another vbox issue
<charlie-tca> bug 691527
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 691527 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "Removing VirtualBox installs dangerous applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691527
<charlie-tca> I can't remove it anymore
<coz_> anyone having issues with no launcher and no upper panel with todays updates?
<IdleOne> coz_: everything seems ok here for now.
<charlie-tca> coz_: did compiz crash?
<coz_> charlie-tca,  no it didnt... but there was a compiz core and plugins update
<IdleOne> gir1.2 packages are still all crazy
<coz_> charlie-tca,   which means  a reset of of settings in cssm  but after reboot   no launcher or upper panel
<charlie-tca> yeah
<charlie-tca> Seeing compiz crash and take the panel and dock with it
<coz_> charlie-tca,  well generally  a   "unity  & disown in terminal or gmrun  just   unity resets things
<coz_> there seems to be no run dialog   aka   alt+F2  in unity
<coz_> so i installed gmrun   which works when I have to reset  nux instance  with    "unity"
<coz_> I am in classic gnome right now let me log off and try it again
<coz_> nope...launcher and upper panel appear for a few seconds than ...gone
<coz_> doing update && dist-upgrade again to check
<charlie-tca> It is being looked into already
<coz_> ok
<coz_> is anyone packaging the compiz plugins extra  ?
<charlie-tca> don't know
<coz_> ok
<coz_> ah I prefer the classic gnome anyway :)
<c0nsense> hello! anyone know if ubuntu 11.04 alpha works on VirtualBox?
<coz_> c0nsense,  it may work with classic gnome  but probably not  unity
<coz_> c0nsense,   but in alll honesty,,, I have not attemptd it at all
<c0nsense> coz_: understand, and, if i'm using 10.10 on a real machine and get install unity, can i install unity same with 10.10?
<coz_> c0nsense,   not sure I understand...you mean install unity onto 10.10 ?
<coz_> c0nsense,  again I havent attempted that... geneally I clean install  a system when it is of a different version and I no longer attmept upgrades from one version to then next
<c0nsense> coz_: yeah! I'm running ubuntu 10.10 and i want install unity, can i install without problems or i need use 11.04 to try unity?
<coz_> c0nsense,  i am going to suggest installing 11.04  clean... again I have not attempted unity on 10.10
<charlie-tca> c0nsense: VBox does not allow unity and compiz. You can run the classic desktop in it only]
<coz_> c0nsense,   and of course...  it is alpha :)
<c0nsense> so, I'll be just 10.10 same!
<c0nsense> lol
<coz_> c0nsense,  what is you native language?
<c0nsense> coz_: Portuguese, why? i know that my english is sucks!
<coz_> c0nsense,  just wanted to know... no !  your english is pretty good  :)
<c0nsense> coz_: really!? O_o it's serious? I think so my english is very sucks.
<coz_> c0nsense,   well I can understand  you :) eu posso te entender
<c0nsense> coz_: I know! if you ask me "what is you native language?" it's because is difficult to understand.
<coz_> c0nsense,  no  I just noticed some  difference in the way you make a sentence.... but  it is understandable
<c0nsense> coz_: but i think so nothing bad to a boy that never learn english on specific's english school, and have just 17 years old.
<coz_> c0nsense,   very good  then :)
<c0nsense> coz_: haha! lol! how old are you!?
<coz_> c0nsense,  sujeira como o velho
<c0nsense> coz_: !!! i found a web page with unity on 10.10.
<c0nsense> coz_: how to.
<coz_> ok
<c0nsense> coz_: do you wanna see?
<coz_> c0nsense,   sure
<c0nsense> coz_: brazilian site, and i think so it's not a good idea. http://pplware.sapo.pt/linux/experimente-o-unity-no-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<c0nsense> coz_: what do you think?
<coz_> c0nsense,   wont open here
<c0nsense> brb.
<c0nsense> ;/
<hifi> what is Gir?
<IdleOne> !info gir1.2
<ubottu> Package gir1.2 does not exist in natty
<IdleOne> !search gir
<ubottu> Found: girls-#ubuntuforums, girls, hotornot, bunnies*, bigiron, girl, raptors
<IdleOne> oops
<hifi> lol
<IdleOne> !find gir
<ubottu> Found: gir1.0-atk-1.0, gir1.0-clutter-1.0, gir1.0-clutter-gtk-0.10, gir1.0-dbusmenu-glib-0.2, gir1.0-dbusmenu-gtk-0.2, gir1.0-dbusmenu-gtk3-0.2, gir1.0-freedesktop, gir1.0-gconf-2.0, gir1.0-gdata-0.0, gir1.0-gdkpixbuf-2.0 (and 70 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gir&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<hifi> so in a nutshell it doesn't concern me when upgrading ;)
<hifi> thanks
<coz_> hey guys.. noticed in classic gnome that when creating a new panel ,,,there is no click hold an drag to new position
<jMCg> Could it be that every other upgrade breaks Unity?
<IdleOne> yes
<charlie-tca> heh, It's a good alpha ...
<jMCg> Yes.. I'm back in the console.
<jMCg> Haven't had this much fun since I tried Rawhide.
<charlie-tca> Yeah, maverick was too easy for testing
<twager> Anyone tried todays partial upgrade ?
<wzssyqa> twager: indicator-sound are broken , not compliant with rhythmbox
<jMCg> Unity is broken.
<twager> Thanks...Think I will see what tomorrow brings.
<jMCg> I should make it a habit to check in here, before attempting to run an upgrade.
<jMCg> I'm wondering how I can make use of both monitors in a Console..
<jMCg> Also.. I need UTF-8 fonts.
<jMCg> *** /dev/mapper/vg_phoenix-lv_home will be checked for errors at next reboot ***
<jMCg> Why do I get this every time I logon, reboot, fsck /home -- what's wrong here?
<BrianTheLion> hey all! Anybody want to field an ALSA/PulseAudio problem?
<yofel> jMCg: do you have some forcefsck file lying around?
<BrianTheLion> I just installed 11.04 on my Acer Aspire One (ZG5) and am still having a problem with the mic. The problem has been described in a number of forum posts, but no one seems to have a clear solution.
<BrianTheLion> so it's kinda interesting
<jMCg> yofel: hope.
<yofel> jMCg: if not, check Filesystem state, (maximum) mount count, last checked, check interval and next check after in the output from 'tune2fs -l /dev/mapper/vg_phoenix-lv_home' (assuming you're using ext)
<BrianTheLion> Symptoms are this: Microphone works under the Sound Recorder but not under other applications (Skype, Google Talk, etc)
<jMCg> yofel: yes, ext4... Considering to move to btrfs.
<yofel> jMCg: you can pastebin the output if you want, should look roughly like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/544933/
<BrianTheLion> changing the "snd-hda-intel model=" options in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf doesn't solve anything
<BrianTheLion> somebody found a weird hack, though, where you can get it working TEMPORARILY if you install pavucontrol and set the left and right channels for the mic to different input levels. Why there are two channels for a mono mic, I don't know.
<BrianTheLion> I've googled like mad, installed the latest ALSA builds, etc, etc. Nothing.
<jMCg> yofel: hah.. I have Maximum mount count: -1
<yofel> how did that happen o.O?
<yofel> that's usually ~30
<BrianTheLion> anybody have a clue?
<yofel> jMCg: sudo tune2fs -c 30 /dev/mapper/vg_phoenix-lv_home
<jMCg> yofel: just did that.
<BrianTheLion> Here is my forum post if anybody thinks of anything: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1647091
<BrianTheLion> the problem would seem to have something to do with the interaction between ALSA and PulseAudio for this particular chipset
<BrianTheLion> which is RealTek ALC268, btw
<MTecknology> hmm... I tried upgrading my laptop, but there's 6 broken packages
<histo> anyone else getting spammed from pianoxxxx
<MTecknology> python-gnome2  lib32asound2  libpython2.6  python2.7-minimal  python-gtk2  hplip  python-gconf  python-glade2
<MTecknology> I guess I knew python was undergoing a crap ton of changes, i just didn't expect to see those broken for the upgrade
<IdleOne> python should be fixed now
<MTecknology> IdleOne: http://dpaste.com/287780/
<IdleOne> hmm
<MTecknology> IdleOne: kinda ugly, huh?
<IdleOne> MTecknology: a little
<IdleOne> what does dist-upgrade say?
<MTecknology> http://dpaste.com/287781/
<MTecknology> maybe I'll just do a fresh install of a daily build
<IdleOne> well python2.7 is def messed up for you
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> MTecknology: give it a shot. I assume @zombie is not a production machine
<MTecknology> IdleOne: it's my laptop that i recovered from the dead; it has zip ties, shrink tubing, and other stuff inside it now :P
<IdleOne> lol
<MTecknology> I separated /opt and /home, everything else is pretty normal - just package selection
<MTecknology> I can't really even move it somewhere. The power connection to the motherboard broke- so it's permanently on power. which is fine, the battery lasts about 5-10min
<MTecknology> I mostly use this one for building packages. I have a ruptured disk so I turn it on, lay down, ssh in from my new laptop and then use it
<Daekdroom> Zombies. They just can't do stuff like a normal one.
<MTecknology> it's amazing how much pain can come from a little tiny part of your body
<MTecknology> IdleOne: ya.. so.. network config doesn't work in the daily/current build
<IdleOne> I been doing aptitude update && aptitude upgrade twice a day, with reckless abandon I might add. haven't had many issues
<MTecknology> my other laptop has been trucking along just perfect - except for the python upgrade
<MTecknology> I guess I'll pop this back over to 10.10
<MTecknology> I'll try one more thing before I give up
<MTecknology> This is making me realize how much I love SSD
<DasEi> whats the latest natty kernel ?
<MTecknology> IdleOne: yay.. it was installing fine but the network config didn't work - so now during install it's hanging on
<MTecknology> Updating the list of avaiable packages...
<IdleOne> DasEi: 2.6.37-9
<DasEi> IdleOne: thanks
<DasEi> IdleOne: somehow I can't get the headers for hit, though backports-repo works
<DasEi> it*
<DasEi> all good, thx again
<jMCg> I found a way to ``repair'' Unity: I created a lauchner for a console on my desktop, in which I then launched compiz
<rigved> jMCg: that's something similar to compiz --replace, right?
<MTecknology> great... I can't even get ubuntu 10.10 to install on this thing
<jMCg> rigved: only that comipiz isn't running, for some a strange reason.
<MTecknology> come on... why the heck will this not install
<andregondim> Hi, I need some help, I made a fresh alpha 1 install and after upgrade and reboot only show me the wallpaper
<charlie-tca> andregondim: choose classic desktop session at login, then run updates
<andregondim> let me try
<charlie-tca> If you have nvidia video, you will need to install the hardware drivers to see the unity desktop
<holstein> i have to say, im not dis-liking unity at all
<holstein> i was concerned about the change being too drastic
<holstein> looks very nice guys :)
<andregondim> I have a intel video card
<MTecknology> even with the network cable and a network connection, it still hangs at Updating the list of avaiable packages...
<coz_> are they serious with th is logo ?  http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Unity_Logo.svg
<duffydack> anyone else having trouble making a persistent usb stick actually use the persistence part?
<nit-wit> duffydack, what are you using to load the thumb
<duffydack> usb-creator in maverick.  also tried lucid
<duffydack> tried amd64 iso and 32bit iso.
<nit-wit> duffydack, so you can't get the persistence?
<duffydack> 2gig usb stick, maximum persistence..its just ignoring it
<duffydack> I get the file there (casper-rw) but the live boot ignores it
<duffydack> tried using alpha1 of natty and daily.
<duffydack> almost tempted to use that windows app by pendrivelinux, it has persistence options.
<nit-wit> duffydack, you can make a 2 partitioned set up the first a fat32 for the ISO big enough for the csaper-rw to be added. you make the 2nd partition a ext2 name it casper-rw, then remove the csaper from the first. this is used to get a lrger then the 4 gig limit generally but works. I suspect the problem is else where though
<nit-wit> duffydack, do you use the slider to size the persistence, and is it saving anything at all changes
<duffydack> so, make partition1 as fat32 big enough to hold the live environment, and make partition2 as ext2 and label it casper-rw
<duffydack> im sliding it all the way across, it makes it correctly..  It tells me its making ext2 in persistence, and there is a casper file there...
<nit-wit> duffydack, yes but is the set up you have now saving any changes upon reboot?
<duffydack> no, thats what im saying...its making it as it should ( I think, given the progress info while making it and the existence of the file) its just ignoring it while using it in live
<duffydack> made it maybe 10 times now
<nit-wit> duffydack, so lets say you change the theme and reboot does it save that new theme
<nit-wit> duffydack, 2 gigs is not really good as any download ISO will have a ton of updates/upgrades
<duffydack> I have changed font sizes, removed stuff from launcher, deleted some folders, adjusted mouse and keyboard options, startup options and no...it doesnt
<duffydack> 1.1gig persistence is max...that should be enough?
<duffydack> if I update daily
<nit-wit> duffydack, not for maverick or Lucid or Natty to many updates and kernels you don't want to do any kernel updates. The Iso is being read first
<duffydack> I have thought about (when it actually works) making tmpfs for /var/cache/apt/archives to speed up updating and not run out of space in case...I have 4gig mem
<duffydack> so are you saying its not working because its not enough space?
<nit-wit> duffydack, if the casper-rw was working you can't empty it, it just fills up, you would be better with a 8 gig thumb and a full install
<duffydack> I have a 32gig stick with grub2/isos on 4gig partition, I could use that.
<duffydack> that stick is one of my backup sticks tho...
<nit-wit> duffydack, just be sure the grub loader is pointed at the thumb when you install otherwise it may default to the mbr of the computer
<duffydack> well, even with 2gig and full persistence, it should work.
<duffydack> I have installed to stick before but I dont like how much slower it is
<duffydack> slow already, dont wanna make it any slower..well I thought it was anyway..
<nit-wit> duffydack, 2 gigs is a install load with unetbotin or the disc creator in Ubuntu, to many updates
<duffydack> I think I will make a maverick live+persistence, just to check.
<nit-wit> duffydack, the pendrive multi usb is pretty cool I have a 16 gig with a bunch of bootable ISO's and one persistance If I wanted it
<duffydack> actually I'll use this 4gig iso boot partition on the 32gig and make that live+persistence...if that dont work, then....
<nit-wit> duffydack, is the partition at the front of the thumb
<duffydack> yes
<nit-wit> duffydack, that only seems to be the key at times
<duffydack> only 2...that fat32 and rest of 32gig is encrypted for my rsync job
<nit-wit> duffydack, good luck brb
<nit-wit> back
<nit-wit> duffydack, what up
<duffydack> not much, not tried it yet
<nit-wit> duffydack, just checking
<coz_> mm classic gnome  there are no   File Edit View mentus on apps
<coz_> anyone having issues with File Edit View menus not showing in classic gnome?
<coz_> out of curiosity,,, I notice that the close  min max button are now on the upper panel.. and no window decos...is this expected?
<charlie-tca> I think it is. does moving the mouse around the top of the window or the panel make a menu show up?
<coz_> charlie-tca,  mousing over the panel shows the  File  Edit view  menus yes
<charlie-tca> Then it is expectede
<coz_> charlie-tca,  unfortunaltely  in classic gnome   there are not  File  Edit View menus
<charlie-tca> Maybe a bad side effect?
<coz_> perhaps  :)
<charlie-tca> Python is working today!
<coz_> this is good...yes?
<coz_> i dont think I can get used to no window decorations
<charlie-tca> Well, it looks to have screwed my desktop up bad, and this Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu reboot, xfwm4 does not restart; no window title bars, everything piles on one workspace, and can't see anything but the window on top.
<charlie-tca> :-)
<Volkodav> charlie-tca: I am OK on my xfce though
<Volkodav> almost everything works except awn half crippled:)
<charlie-tca> Did you update today?
<Volkodav> yes - will all new stuff
<Volkodav> kernel included
<Volkodav> and rebooted
<Volkodav> with*
<charlie-tca> second update did it
<Volkodav> hmm like very recent ?
<charlie-tca> yes
<Volkodav> I only see compiz in updates for last 2 hours I checked
<Volkodav> you had compiz too or more ?
<charlie-tca> Maybe it's just me
<charlie-tca> No, no compiz
<charlie-tca> but I have test themes and icons and stuff, too
#ubuntu+1 2010-12-18
<Volkodav> oh - that might be it then
<histo> Is it possible to get unity up under a ubuntu guest in virtualbox with guest additions installed?
<BUGabundo> hello :)
<jMCg> histo: are you asking because you want to try, or because you tried and failed?
<BUGabundo> yet another kernel?
<BUGabundo> are they coming nightly now or something ?
<crimsun> eh?
<BUGabundo> crimsun: .37-10
<BUGabundo> I installed -9 yesterday
<crimsun> oh, 10.24
<BUGabundo> and one in the weekend
<crimsun> right, I've been running that one for ~1 hr
<BUGabundo> crimsun: 10.24? is that like "roger" ?
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> cat /proc/version
<BUGabundo> ah
<crimsun> 10 is the "ABI", 24 is the revision "per-ABI"
<BUGabundo> Linux version 2.6.37-9-generic (buildd@allspice) (gcc version 4.5.2 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.5.1-12ubuntu1) ) #23-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 15 21:08:36 UTC 2010
<BUGabundo> still on 23
<crimsun> the latter is monotonically increasing across each Ubuntu release
<BUGabundo> what the heck is Linaro ? :S
<crimsun> see its web site ;)
<MTecknology> So this new thing is ubiquity?
<crimsun> there are optimisations incorporated into Ubuntu's GCC from their work
<jMCg> And by optimizations you mean: More creative ways to break my code than Gentoo has found?
<BUGabundo> :)
<crimsun> no, that isn't what I mean. :)
<crimsun> If you want to interpret it that way, you could perhaps talk to doko ;)
<jcastro> Amaranth: yo
<Amaranth> jcastro: howdy
<jcastro> hey DBO tells me the double widget/titlebar thing is intentional to test the panel one
<jcastro> though a) he just told me this now
<jcastro> and b) went afk
<BUGabundo> great
<jcastro> so I guess that means expect a bunch of incoming dupes, :-/
<Amaranth> jcastro: nice
<BUGabundo> X rotation is broken with nouveau
<BUGabundo> it was working so fine
<Amaranth> Yeah, and broken panels for a couple weeks
<jMCg> broken everything.
<jcastro> Amaranth: what's broken for you?
<MTecknology> I hate printers. :(
<MTecknology> For the life of me, I can't make ubuntu work with this printer
<MTecknology> it 'should' be an easy one too. Canon MP250
<IdleOne> Canon are never easy
<MTecknology> oh
<Amaranth> jcastro: it looks ugly :P
<Amaranth> jcastro: and my menus only appear on mouseover
<IdleOne> same here
<IdleOne> and clicking on the menu item does nothing
<Amaranth> the app name you mean?
<jcastro> clicking on the menu works for me
<jcastro> showing the menu on mouseover looks like a bug though
<IdleOne> Amaranth: no clicking on the menu does not expand the menu but does seem to work.
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> clicking blind
<MTecknology> YAY! Canon supplied a .deb of the driver - and now it works perfect - plug&play
<IdleOne> WHAT!
<IdleOne> Canon supplied linux driver?
<MTecknology> IdleOne: yup :D - lemme sync and I'll show ya
<MTecknology> IdleOne: http://support-au.canon.com.au/contents/AU/EN/0100236101.html
<MTecknology> Hoorah!
<IdleOne> well I'll be a monkeys uncle
<MTecknology> This new fangled unity thing is very very v.e.r.y. interesting
<MTecknology> I love it and hate it at the exact same thing
<MTecknology> s/same thing/same time/
<MTecknology> Uhm........
<MTecknology> screen save locked the screen... bot not all of the screen
<MTecknology> The left app selector thingy and the title bar / applet area stay visible
<MTecknology> :S
<MTecknology> wow... I've been running rm for about 15min now
<IdleOne> what you rm'ing?
<bjsnider> all information in the library of congress
<bjsnider> the sum of human knowledge to date
<IdleOne> so, nothing important
<IdleOne> :P
<bjsnider> he's making a tyler durden-esque political statement
<MTecknology> IdleOne: some old backups
<BUGabundo> nite peeps
<F3RR1S> anything happening tonight?
<afv> hi
<afv> i have no TTYs when powering the computer on without being connected to the power line.. :s
<afv> just using the battery
<afv> and no gdm this last time, has to use nomodeset at grub
<afv> had*
<afv> using i915 and nouveau..
<BUGabundo> o/
<Ian_Corne> o/
<BUGabundo> how does one enable compiz?
<BUGabundo> I can start CCSM
<BUGabundo> but its no longer in appearance
<Ian_Corne> comiz --replace ?
<BUGabundo> sarvat doesn't want me to use that
* IdleOne changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Natty Narwhal 11.04 | UDS: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSProceedings/N/ | Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu | Alpha 1 Released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1
<vish> BUGabundo: no need the "--replace"  just "compiz" or "compiz &"
<BUGabundo> oh damn it
<BUGabundo> I did my gir upgrades *yesterday*
<BUGabundo> $ compiz
<BUGabundo> compiz (core) - Error: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<vish> righto, something is already registered as WM.. but about the "--replace" , i was making the same error previously.. and A-m-aranth mentioned that "compiz" alone is sufficient, if we're adding the "--replace" then we must specify *all* the variables
<vish> if we use compiz it includes the --replace
<vish> *"compiz"
<coz_> vish,    what about  just    unity
<vish> dunno, but BUGabundo asked about compiz
<vish> IdleOne: do we need the UDS proceedings in the channel topic? :)
<coz_> sorry came into the conversation late but when compiz crashes on natty   I just run   unity  to restart the nux instance
<coz_> if I am using the correct terminology
* IdleOne changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Natty Narwhal 11.04 | Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu | Alpha 1 Released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1
<IdleOne> better?
<vish> IdleOne: thanks :)
<vish> yup..
<IdleOne> feel free to let me know if there any major "hicups" people should know about.
<nperry> Bored of snow now
<IdleOne> send it here
<nperry> Odd
<nperry> I'm unable to right click to get a menu in gnome-terminal
<nperry> and in file browser
<nperry> and also in chromium, pretty much everywhere
<ripps> does the natty kernel use the autogrouping patch?
<Volkodav> nperry: it does right click but you do not really see it - it goes behind the window
<Volkodav> I had that strange behaviour too - restarting compiz helps
<penguin42> what do you expect right click to do?
<Volkodav> to give you the menu ?
<penguin42> in the same way as the left click?
<Volkodav> penguin42: ask nperry - it was his question
<twager> Many breakages on the partial upgrade ?
<Leon_Wallch_Deve> hi... when i go and click about ubuntu it says: You are using Ubuntu 11.04- the Natty Narwhal - released in April 2011 and supported until October 2012. And the problem is that now i cannot install a deb file because of an error.. How can i fix this? i really do not know why it says 11.04
<F3RR1S> Leon_Wallch_Deve, what is the error?
<Leon_Wallch_Deve> Requires installation of untrusted packages: The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<Leon_Wallch_Deve> that is the error
<F3RR1S> Leon_Wallch_Deve, which package are you installing?
<Leon_Wallch_Deve> i have tested 10 different apps from ubuntu software center
<Leon_Wallch_Deve> all show the same error
<Leon_Wallch_Deve> How can i fix this problem?
<F3RR1S> I have not seen the "untrusted packages" error but i am suspecting that your sources.list file has contradicting repositories
<F3RR1S> the first thing I would do is check your sources file and make sure they are listed as natty
<F3RR1S> you may also want to update and then run dist-upgrade
<F3RR1S> you are pretty much stuck with natty
<F3RR1S> when did you last upgrade your system?
<Leon_Wallch_Deve> before 2 days i think
<Leon_Wallch_Deve> how can i run dist-upgrade?
<F3RR1S> Yeah.... you might want to try apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade and see if that fixes your issue
<F3RR1S> you have to open a terminal and then type:
<Leon_Wallch_Deve> yes i know
<F3RR1S> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Leon_Wallch_Deve> i am updation now
<Leon_Wallch_Deve> :)
<F3RR1S> ok
<Leon_Wallch_Deve> updating*
<Leon_Wallch_Deve> it works :)
<Leon_Wallch_Deve> thanx a lot
<F3RR1S> yep
<Leon_Wallch_Deve> :-D
<F3RR1S> one thing...
<Leon_Wallch_Deve> yes
<F3RR1S> do not upgrade your system daily because you might experience other unstable issues
<F3RR1S> try it once a week
<Leon_Wallch_Deve> yes i have it once a week
<Leon_Wallch_Deve> :)
<F3RR1S> ok
<F3RR1S> cool
<Leon_Wallch_Deve> i thought i was going to format ubuntu but thanks now :)
<Leon_Wallch_Deve> 8-)
<F3RR1S> joyep
<F3RR1S> yep
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.37.10.12 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<jMCg> package size 2kb?
<yofel> jMCg: meta package
<duffydack> liking the purple grub menu...just need to make it more graphical..I thought they would have by now.
#ubuntu+1 2010-12-19
<yofel> eeeeeek
<yofel> how do I get my black grub background back?
<yofel> violet looks horrible
<Volkodav>  it does
<Volkodav> new upgrade wants to remove nvidia-settings-modealiases
<Volkodav> nvidia-current-modaliases*
<Volkodav> I guess I wait till it is not pasrtial &
<Volkodav> partial*
<yofel> Volkodav: that's ok, the modalias packages are going away
<Volkodav> why is that ?
<Volkodav> obsolete ?
<yofel> Volkodav: see apt-get changelog nvidia-current
<Volkodav> violet  does look ugly
<yofel> it does, esp. since it's the only violet screen here in kubuntu :(
<Volkodav> same in ubuntu
<yofel> isn't gnome-terminal background violet in ubuntu?
 * yofel wonders when they'll color ttys
<Volkodav> do not remember - I always switch to green on black
<Volkodav> yofel: Did you try BURG by any chance - I heard it has more bells and whistles then just grub2
<yofel> not yet, so far I'm fine with grub2
<yofel> s/am/was/
<Volkodav> I saw some screenshots - looks nice similar to refit
<nit-wit> Volkodav, burg is grub2 blinged not in sync though
<Volkodav> yes it is grub2 based
<KnifeySpooney> Hi, is the 200 line kernel patch already included in the natty daily build? http://marc.info/?l=linux-kernel&m=128978361700898&w=2
<nit-wit> Volkodav, used it for awhile with stock grub2 removed. You can't reload the burg to the mbr from a live cd. A person could probably chroot in and get a net access and do something though, I didn't want to work that hard.
<yofel> good, grub background black again
<Volkodav> nit-wit: there is no option to install to mbr ?
<Volkodav> that sounds weird
<Volkodav> does it come on a live cd ?
<nit-wit> Volkodav, burg isn't on the live cd it is  third party
<nit-wit> Volkodav, here is the ppa last update last june 23rd https://launchpad.net/~bean123ch/+archive/burg
<Volkodav> thanks
<KnifeySpooney> For some reason when I run the daily build of natty, when I select "Try ubuntu without installing," my monitor loses input but the computer still works.
<KnifeySpooney> any help or a fix?
<KnifeySpooney> nevermind, found the bug report
<twager> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.37.10.12 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<jMCg> http://pastebin.com/3aQMedPf nvidia-common package is b0rked.
<jMCg> (Probably in combination with the new Python2.7 stuff)
<jMCg> ...well, that was random. Maybe I should go back to Gnome.. because Unity feels a tiny weeee bit completeley unstable.
<jMCg> Oh.. woha.. left click works again.
<IdleOne> has nvidia-common (0.2.26) been pushed to the repos yet?
<IdleOne> I see fix released on the bug report
<coz_> good day
<coz_> hey guys.. I noticed that nvidia-common has been kept back... anyone try rebooting without this?
<IdleOne> coz_: the bug says there is a fix released
<IdleOne> have not seen it yet :/
<coz_> ok IdleOne   so dont reboot yet  i would assume :)
<IdleOne> nope
<coz_> and I wanted to clean out all the fans ..darn :)
<IdleOne> coz_: http://ubuntu.mirror.iweb.ca/ has 0.2.26 check your repos :)
<coz_> IdleOne,   ah nice it installed :)
<nperry> Version: 0.2.25 :(
<IdleOne> nperry: be patient your mirror will get updated soon
<nperry> I am patient.
<coz_> darn it didnt install
<nperry> Just wanted to add something to the conversation :P
<nperry> Humm on my desktop python-apt isn't installed
<nperry> And gives a load of unmet dependencies
<nperry> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nperry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/545603/
<nperry> Whats that internal error :s
<nperry> qq
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nperry> I've been aptitude safe-upgrade'ing
<ccooke> Heh. It's been a while since I tried an .04 release before Christmas
<ccooke> Natty's surprisingly usable, though... apart from the way it's stopped displaying popup menus at all :-)
<Quintasan> Is anyone running natty having problem with IOWait spikes? http://wstaw.org/m/2010/12/19/217.png <---- everytime I run any app or do something within a window the the green bars (IOWait) spike up to 3/4ths of the meter effectively freezing my desktop for few seconds at least. Not to mention running other apps takes at least 7 seconds.
<BUGabundo> what the heck
<BUGabundo> an entire folder that was encripted with encfs simply disapeared
<penguin42> oops
<penguin42> anything in dmesg
<BUGabundo> it wasn't even here
<BUGabundo> no idea for how long
<BUGabundo> glad I have somewhat recent backups
<BUGabundo> but it scares me
<BUGabundo> scares me A LOT
<BUGabundo> rebooting to livecd and fsck this darn BTRFS partition
<penguin42> isn't sure if I trust BTRFS or encfs less
<BUGabundo> it contains all my docs and photografs :S
<BUGabundo> penguin42: been using encfs for several years
<BUGabundo> only got bitten once , when they changed the algo
<charlie-tca> Does BTRFS work with encrypt ?
<BUGabundo> worked till now
<BUGabundo> and still not sure what exaclty happened
<BUGabundo> I just tested with another volume and its fine
<BUGabundo> its just this one that's missing
<BUGabundo> doesn't seem related to encfs
<BUGabundo> hey ikonia
<BUGabundo> which leave it to FS :(
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Does it have a lost+found ?
<BUGabundo> let me check
<BUGabundo> don't have one
<BUGabundo> maybe I need to fsck it 1st
<BUGabundo> but being btrfs
<BUGabundo> its an entire diferent tool
<penguin42> isn't there an fsck.btrfs?
<BUGabundo> btrfsck
<BUGabundo> no
<penguin42> odd
<BUGabundo> bbl
<BUGabundo>  fsck this disk
<BUGabundo> save the good ideas for when I come back
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> nothing there
<BUGabundo> not the bit verbose either
<BUGabundo> dinner
<BUGabundo> I'll restore the back, in the hopes not much as been lost
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> apparently its not ready yet
<BUGabundo> I was founding it strange... too early for dinner
<BUGabundo> oh F!!
<BUGabundo> its not on my last month backup either
 * BUGabundo panics
<BUGabundo> FUUUUU
<BUGabundo> making a new backup from previous backup
 * BUGabundo PANICS further
<jpds> Alright.
<jMCg> http://mantia.me/images/dontpanic_large.jpg
<BUGabundo> oh wait... im looking at the WRONG external disk
 * BUGabundo is still scared
<jMCg> BUGabundo: really, DON'T PANIC.
<BUGabundo> there goes my evening
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> I have all till one month ago
<BUGabundo> precisely one month
<penguin42> BUGabundo: According to the logs you weren't having a good day precisely one month ago
<BUGabundo> ahahaha
<BUGabundo> don't recall
<penguin42> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/11/19/%23ubuntu+1.txt
<penguin42> [00:18] <BUGabundo> today is a BAD day to upgrade
<BUGabundo> sure, lets blame mozilla :p
<BUGabundo> sent 16.01G bytes  received 226.19K bytes  24.65M bytes/sec
<BUGabundo> total size is 16.01G  speedup is 1.00
<bjsnider> penguin42 has every irc log memorized going back years
<penguin42> bjsnider: Just you be careful, otherwise I'll pull out the log of that incident....
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
 * BUGabundo greps logs for dirty words
<BUGabundo> I need a bit of advice here
<BUGabundo> trying to mount a path into an existing sub folder of a mounted device
<BUGabundo> possible?
<yofel> if it's a different device or a bind mount it should work
<BUGabundo> one is an usb disk
<BUGabundo> the other path is in the internal disk
<BUGabundo> both are encfs mountpoints
<BUGabundo> yofel: ideas?
<yofel> first time I hear of encfs, so I'm not sure how the encryption stuff will handle that :/
<BUGabundo> well, for all purposes, both are the plain visible, userland, endpoints
<BUGabundo> let me try to remount them with --public, so accessible to root
<BUGabundo> and then trying some $ mount magic
<BUGabundo> fooooo
<BUGabundo> my M key stop working in terminatl
<BUGabundo> wth
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> works everywhere else
<BUGabundo> but not in gnome terminal
<BUGabundo> ahahahah
<BUGabundo> mount: /media/56c2b7bf-6ee5-4ec9-a40d-5d27a94d0bd7/blob is not a block device
<BUGabundo> no go
<BUGabundo> thanks yofel. bind seems to have worked
<BUGabundo> FAIL
<BUGabundo> seem that encFS doesn't like bind
<BUGabundo> trying to use the encripted volume instead
<viator> is there a way to add a web shrotcut to the launcher?
<BUGabundo> so bind doesn't sync the overhead of encFS :\
<BUGabundo> !info encfs
<ubottu> encfs (source: encfs): encrypted virtual filesystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.2-1 (natty), package size 387 kB, installed size 1824 kB
<BUGabundo> wow that's old
<BUGabundo> http://code.google.com/p/encfs/ shows encfs-1.7.4
<BUGabundo> Sep 05, 2010
<BUGabundo> encfs-1.7.2.tgz.asc (1.7.2 signature) file uploaded by valient
<viator> ok how do you make a prizm app and add it to launcher
<viator> ok this is A PAIN
<viator> you have to install the prism app for firfox tell it to make a site an app
<viator> but it in unity youcant see theapp on desktop'
<viator> so you have to gksudo nautilus to see it
<viator> then change its permissions
<viator> then launch iot
<viator> then add to launcher
<viator> it snags the favicon from the web but im guessing they arent in svg cause they look like crap
#ubuntu+1 2011-12-12
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/903048
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 903048 in sysvinit (Ubuntu) "[12.04] sysvinit-utils conflicts bash-completion (/etc/bash_completion.d/service)" [Undecided,New]
<iceroot> should be happening for all users i guess
<Ian_Corne> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.15-4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 911 kB, installed size 3104 kB
<aquarius> I've just tried to upgrade and libnspr is broken, it seems. chrisccoulson, is that one of yours? :)
<Chipaca> hi all
<Chipaca> the pointer has stopped moving in X, almost immediately after login. Still works in console. Anything known, or should I report?
<Chipaca> yep, restarted X, got the pointer back for about a minute, and then it's gone again
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<roothorick> yesterday I did an update, included a new kernel... today, my system is pretty hosed
<roothorick> I don't even know where to begin in terms of reporting bugs... X doesn't start, some kind of race condition related to the nvidia module? lightdm segfaulted, no idea when it actually ran though since X didn't start on its own... I started a session with startx, and didn't have unity there, though maybe that's expected
<BluesKaj> roothorick, did you do a dist-upgrade ? you might want to bring the rest of the dependencies/libs in with that command
<BluesKaj> the same thing happened to me after the new kernel installed , it borked X , dist-upgrade finished the kernel install , or so it seems
<roothorick> no
<roothorick> just a regular apt-get update / upgrade
<smoser> anyone know how i can get ia32-libs-multiarch:i386 installed ?
<roothorick> trying another apt-get upgrade just for the hell of it
<BluesKaj> roothorick, nope , you have to do a dist-upgrade ..it only ugrades existing packages and depends , it no longer does distro upgrade like before
<BluesKaj> smoser, a 32bit system , idf so those should be installed by default
<roothorick> BluesKaj: I don't have any such program in my path
<BluesKaj> roothorick, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> too late , one can lead a horse to water .....
<patdk-wk> and then drown him
<BluesKaj> patdk-wk, dist-upgrade wan't in his path... strange
<BluesKaj> i expected it was someone whose first language wasn't english , but he's in the US
<patdk-wk> or atleast his proxy
<patdk-wk> but then, the US is hardly english anymore
<BluesKaj> no his IP wouldn't have worked with a proxy
<BluesKaj> i can see you have a hidden IP patdk-wk , are you using a proxy?
<patdk-wk> I have a hidden ip?
<patdk-wk> my ip defently isn't hidden
<BluesKaj> it doesn't show on a whois
<patdk-wk> does for me
<BluesKaj> i can usually resolve IPs with traceroute , but yours doesn't from here
<patdk-wk> what does it show you?
<BluesKaj> 2001:470:e0ba:15:224:e8ff:fe49:3b5a
<patdk-wk> that is my ip
<BluesKaj> uhm, encrytion ?
 * patdk-wk sends blueskaj back to school to learn how to use the internet
<patdk-wk> it's not encrypted, masked, hidden, or anything
<patdk-wk> that is my ip, in the raw
<BluesKaj> patdk-wk, this is an IP , 197.174.243.163
<patdk-wk> yes, both are ip's
<BluesKaj> so how does it translate to numbers then
<patdk-wk> hmm? it is numbers
<patdk-wk> dunno what you mean, you don't *translate it*
 * patdk-wk throws rfc2460 at blueskaj
<patdk-wk> have you been living under a rock for the last 10 years?
<BluesKaj> no need to insult me patdk-wk ... sharing some knowledge would be better
<genii-around> BluesKaj: It's an IP Version 6 number
<BluesKaj> yeah, genii-around , thanks , I see that now ...not many are using ipv6 , but i suppose I need a better trace app that can resolve it
<patdk-wk> traceroute6?
<patdk-wk> most of the people I deal with have enabled ipv6
<patdk-wk> I finally got my own PI ipv6 block, need to move over to it
<BluesKaj> nope , traceroute6 doesn't cut it either
<alex_mayorga> patdk-wk: you're living in the future :P
<Chipaca> hey all
<Chipaca> what package has the "sound settings" capplet in it?
<bjsnider> indicator-sound
<bjsnider> if i understand what you mean
<Chipaca> just filed it on gnome-control-center
<Chipaca> hmm
<Chipaca> but the problem is probably in the plumbing
<Chipaca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/903400
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 903400 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "loses track of the sound card" [Undecided,New]
<bjsnider> could be pulseaudio or alsa-lib
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, , any experience with getting hdmi audio working on alsa / pulse ?
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> go to #ubuntu-desktop, talk to TheMuso
<bjsnider> he's the main audio dev in ubuntu, luke yelavich
<BluesKaj> same here , since I use a coax out
<bjsnider> if he doesn't know, he knows someone who knows
<BluesKaj> hdmi is taking over , even on onboards
<BluesKaj> ok thanks
<Pici> I remember having to fight with it a bit to get it to work on my ati card on my htpc.
<Pici> And even then the linux driver doesn't support more than stereo sound :(
<bjsnider> i think the "ati" in that sentence might be the underlying issue
<Pici> Very likely ;)
<bjsnider> i was in the mplayer2 channel this afternoon for a chat, and you should see the nvidia-partisanship there. bottomless contempt for anything non-nvidia
<bjsnider> in terms of graphics
<BluesKaj> Pici, it should be quite straightforward m enabling bthe spdif out and pcm should send the signal to all digital outs , but it doesn't seem to be the case
<FernandoMiguel> no problem with hdmi here
<FernandoMiguel> except I can only send sound to ONE set of speakers
<FernandoMiguel> while on windows I could pick per app
<bjsnider> i think pulse is supposed to support that
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: it does... for ONE sound output
<FernandoMiguel> sound indicator changes the entire system and all users to only ONE output
<FernandoMiguel> it's pretty limited
<BluesKaj> FernandoMiguel, hdmi with no configuring , right "out of the box" ?
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: yep. I plug the cable, turn tv on, change to the cable out put, and sound is there, screens resize to include the TV
<FernandoMiguel> plug it off, and I have all on my system again
<alex_mayorga> slightly relevant perhaps, bug 865782
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 865782 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "Fails to provide video output to TV connected with HDMI cable" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865782
<FernandoMiguel> IF I just turn the secondary display off, but leave everything as it was, sound will be sent to the TV even if its not more listening to it.... that's a bug
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: Intel HD3000 here
<bjsnider> sandybridge
<alex_mayorga> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/865782/comments/2 more precisely for the lack of HDMI audio
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 865782 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "Fails to provide video output to TV connected with HDMI cable" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<alex_mayorga> reminder to self: update that bugger soon before it expires :(
<BluesKaj> FernandoMiguel, bjsnider , the problems are hdmi-audio related , in all cases I've seen so far the video works well
<FernandoMiguel> well, since dchen isn't here anymore, let me nag themuso to see if I can get two way sound system
<BluesKaj> even if I had hdmi I'd still have to use coax since my receiver DAC only accepts coax and toslink signals
#ubuntu+1 2011-12-13
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<funkyHat> wooo. dependency nonsense
<OerHeks> hi, just tested 12.04 on usb, boot hangs @ waiting for network configuration ( wired )
<OerHeks> not a good start, for a LTS
<OerHeks> yes i did md5sum, anyone with a solution ?
<urlin2u> OerHeks, its a alpha and your complaining, lol.
<OerHeks> yes, wouldn't you, if it does not boot ?
<OerHeks> not even with a time out without network.
<OerHeks> i can make a bugreport, so the 'lol' is all yours.
<OerHeks> *can't
<OerHeks> i stop testing, bye urlin2u
<edgy> Hi, is the flash plugin for 64-bit available in repos?
<wxl> anyone having problems with unity-greeter segfaults? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/899742
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 899742 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "unity-greeter segfault in libgio-2.0.so.0.3000.1 on Lubuntu 12.04 Alpha 1" [Undecided,New]
<nanobolic> does anyone know if ubuntu-bug is working in 12.04 as it is not for me
<nanobolic> I'm trying to run it from Alt+f2
<BluesKaj> hey all
<Ravior> How can you update Adobe Flash Player without going through the Software Center?
<Ravior> It has that Grey install button bug
<Ravior> found a way
<FernandoMiguel> boa tarde
<alex_mayorga> FernandoMiguel: buen día
<bjsnider> yofel_, what is the default media player for movie files in kde?
<edgy> Hi, what package I need to install flash for amd64 in pp?
<edgy> any hint?
<bjsnider> it's called adobe-flashplugin
<yofel> bjsnider: should be dragonplayer
<bjsnider> doesn't say here what the backend is
<_melvin_> join #python.de
<BluesKaj> probly gstreamer
<BluesKaj> I like dragonplayer , too bad it doesn't do DD/DTS passthru
<edgy> bjsnider: apt-cache search adobe-flashplugin returns nothing
<bjsnider> then it's not good enough to be the default
<edgy> bjsnider: what do you mean?
<bjsnider> wasn't talking to you
<bjsnider> edgy, is the partner repo enabled?
<bjsnider> if the package hasn't been copied over to precise you can grab the oneiric version on launchpad
<bjsnider> last i heard kde was using libxine as the backend
<bjsnider> laughed about that for days
<BluesKaj> nope, bjsnider it's gstreamer in kde
<bjsnider> swell
<BluesKaj> well. it passes DD/DTS with VLC ...tried the VLC backend but it's too selective and unpredictable
<edgy> bjsnider: no, let me enable it and try ...
<BluesKaj> edgy, download from adobe, install_flash_player_11_linux.x86_64.tar.gz ,then just copy the libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<bjsnider> no, that's not better than the adobe-flashplugin package
<bjsnider> for a number of important reasons
<BluesKaj> works here
<BluesKaj> with multiarch support and klash
<bjsnider> yep, it works if you use firefox only, and you want to contstantly update the plugin yourself, and you don't care about all of the extra files adobe is now shipping with the plugin
<BluesKaj> nope , using , chromium ...it; looks in the mozilla file
<bjsnider> there's now included icons and a flash settings control panel
<BluesKaj> does it still use the wrapper , because I'm trying to avoid that'
<bjsnider> absolutely not
<bjsnider> nspluginwrapper is out of the loop because flash-64 is on par feature-wise with flash-32
<BluesKaj> then why did the wrapper plugin try to install itself when I tried to install adobe-flashplugin from the repos
<edgy> bjsnider: the package is not in the partner repo
<bjsnider> so it just hasn't been copied over yet
<BluesKaj> a while back , mind you
<bjsnider> grab the oneiric package from launchpad
<edgy> BluesKaj: I think you installed the 32 bit one
<BluesKaj> edgy, ,nope
<edgy> bjsnider: do you have  link?
<bjsnider> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin
<BluesKaj> why would I try to install the 32 bit one
<Ravior> look here: http://gamblis.com/2011/12/03/how-to-install-flash-player-on-ubuntu-12-04-alpha-1/
<Ravior> worked for me
<edgy> BluesKaj: because there is no 64bit in the repos now
<BluesKaj> edgy, that's exactly why I downloaded the tar.gz file from adoabe , to avoid the auto32bit install
<bjsnider> ugh, what a bunch of crap
<bjsnider> that's such complete and utter garbage
<bjsnider> i hope he got lots of google ad revenue for that brilliant post
<bjsnider> the user is supposed to pay attention to new flash updates and do the same thing, which they probably forgot , the next time?
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, critizise if you want but that method is similar to mine and it works , now why isn't the launchpad version the repos if it works so well
<alex_mayorga> edgy: So http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/flashplugin-nonfree doesn't work for you
<edgy> alex_mayorga: that one was 32-bits
<bjsnider> the partner repo is often empty in a +1 release until the final release happens, or at least closer to it
<BluesKaj> what's the best path for the flashplayer ?
<edgy> BluesKaj: I agree with bjsnider that installing for a .deb is much better especially for non-experts people
<edgy> s/for/from
<BluesKaj> libflashplayer.so works fine in the /usr/lib/mozilla/plugin
<edgy> BluesKaj: no one said it doesn't work.
<BluesKaj> what';s the best location for the .so file so it works globally, is what i meant to say
<edgy> BluesKaj: I just installed the oneiric version and it works globally
<funkyHat> feh. update-manager keeps popping up and trying to suggest a partial upgrade when there are no partial upgrades that make any sense
<BluesKaj> edgy, all I did was extract the launchpad oneiric file in ~/ , but is that sufficient ?...I also copied the libflashplayer.so to the mozilla plugin file
<edgy> BluesKaj: if you copied the file manually and firefox and chromium are working, what's your problem exaclty?
<BluesKaj> edgy, well, flv files seem to take a while to launch , so the flv file looks for the player where, by default? I guess that's what I'm asking
<BluesKaj> anyway , gotta go ...bbiab , gonna change connections
<edgy> I was disconnected
<edgy> kvm would crash my host when I make the guest full-screen and back (ctrl-alt-f) twice
<alex_mayorga> edgy: perhaps you should file a bug to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bugs
<edgy> alex_mayorga: I said kvm not flash
 * alex_mayorga wonders what are the benefits of flash 64 bit
<alex_mayorga> edgy: still talking about the flash issue you mentioned earlier
<edgy> alex_mayorga: no
<edgy> any one here use kvm and kubuntu to test this bug?
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, the file you got from launchpad is a deb. it should be installed by an app designed to handle debs, like software center, or at the cli, using dpkg -i
<paulo_gomes> hi all
<paulo_gomes> what happened to the flash 64 bits ppa?
<bjsnider> it isn't necessary anymore
<bjsnider> the 64-bit plugin is incorporated into the adobe-flashplugin package now
<bjsnider> why is there so much flash talk today?
<paulo_gomes> bjsnider: thnks
<paulo_gomes> bjsnider: http://pastebin.com/4KtGfX1m
<paulo_gomes> bjsnider: why so many i386 depedencies?
<bjsnider> because you are installing the wrong package
<paulo_gomes> ops
<paulo_gomes> i tried flashplugin-installer
<bjsnider> the package that has superseded the old ones is called adobe-flashplugin. it's not in the partner repo yet because that's policy with +1 distros
<paulo_gomes> bjsnider: so i have to wait until release, or is there other way to install?
<bjsnider> you can grab the oneiric version from launchpad
<bjsnider> what is this, international install flash day?
<paulo_gomes> bjsnider: lol, just installed 12.04 and in firefox when trying to install flash plugin only appears gnash
<bjsnider> i'd need to control his bot
<bjsnider> oops, wrong chanel
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/903663 noone facing this after latest dist-upgrade? (lubuntu)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 903663 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "[12.04] libgtk2.0-0 Cannot load module /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/*.so" [Undecided,New]
<trijntje> I'm trying to install precies (amd64) in virtualbox with oneiri 32-bit as host. When I try to boot the live cd I get an error that the kernel requires a X86-64 CPU.
<trijntje> Is there something I can do to fix this or is it impossible to run a 64bit guest on a 32bit host?
<iceroot> trijntje: enable vt-x in vbox, also see #vbox
<wxl> am i the only one with a precise that won't boot due to segfaults in unity-greeter? (technically this is with lubuntu so that may be why..)
<trijntje> iceroot: thanks. it looks like vt-x is enabled, maybe its disabled in the BIOS or something
<trism> wxl: do you have gnome-settings-daemon installed?
<wxl> given lubuntu, unlikely, trism
<trism> wxl: unity-greeter requires gnome-settings-daemon but doesn't dep on it, so that may be why you're segfaulting
<wxl> hmmm will check and see
<wxl> of course, like i said, lubuntu doesn't use gnome
<trism> wxl: yes but unity-greeter uses it (which is probably why lubuntu uses lightdm-gtk-greeter instead)...although it shouldn't segfault without it installed either, so may be another issue
<wxl> trism.. right, but i didn't install unity-greeter. the installer did.
<trism> wxl: which version did you install? (lubuntu, ubuntu, ...) if it was ubuntu and then you just installed lubuntu on top then I don't know, gsd should already be installed, and you have another issue
<wxl> trism: i installed lubuntu and only lubuntu (wipe and install for that matter) from the latest daily iso
<trism> wxl: weird, it shouldn't be installing unity-greeter then
<wxl> trism: i'm surprised if that's so obvious that the bug i created didn't garner more attention
<wxl> trism https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/899742
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 899742 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "unity-greeter segfault in libgio-2.0.so.0.3000.1 on Lubuntu 12.04 Alpha 1" [Undecided,New]
<wxl> trism i have since tried fresh installs every day since of the dailies to no avail
<trism> wxl: I'm downloading the lubuntu iso now so I'll take a look, as a workaround make sure lightdm-gtk-greeter is installed and change greeter-session in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf to lightdm-gtk-greeter
<wxl> trism: thx for the help. i'll let you know what i come up with (bear with me) if you let me know what you come up with ;)
<sindile> if you install 12.04 alpha1 can you downgrade to 11.10, are there any references on this
<sindile> as i could not find any
<iceroot> sindile: no
<trism> wxl: wow, not only is unity-greeter installed on the cd but so is unity
<wxl> trism: that seems problematic :D
<wxl> thx iceroot
<FernandoMiguel> jpds: ping
<FernandoMiguel> W: Failed to fetch mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [Mirror: http://mosel.estg.ipleiria.pt/mirror/distros/ubuntu/archive/]
<FernandoMiguel> mirrors down?
<FernandoMiguel> guys anyone on the lastest kernel?
<FernandoMiguel> I have no eth on it
<FernandoMiguel> but Linux Bostro 3.2.0-3-generic #9-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 7 21:06:41 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<FernandoMiguel> works
<Ian_Corne> I'm on -4
<FernandoMiguel> yeah, I had to boot on -3
<FernandoMiguel> bbl
<Daekdroom> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Precise Pangolin (12.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PreciseReleaseSchedule
<Daekdroom> This time we have less Alpha releases...
<Daekdroom> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: TheMuso is here now, but seems to be kinda busy. you still have those HDMI bugs on hand? cc alex_mayorga
<BluesKaj> FernandoMiguel, no , the guy I was helping hasn't come back..I was inquiring on his behalf
<FernandoMiguel> k
<FernandoMiguel> TheMuso: basicly, I have a Dell Vostro V131, with gpu intel hd3000. when I plug hdmi to my TV, I only have ONE output system, that TV *OR* the laptop speaker
<TheMuso> FernandoMiguel: Could you elaborate, only one output system?
<FernandoMiguel> on win7, I can place any app on either at any time
<FernandoMiguel> is this a limitation on Pulse?
<FernandoMiguel> output= where sound comes out
<TheMuso> Yes.
<BluesKaj> personally I prefer the older digital connections like coax and toslink
<FernandoMiguel> either laptop (speakers or headphone) or TV speakers
<FernandoMiguel> TheMuso: using the sound-indicator, it changes everything globaly
<TheMuso> FernandoMiguel: Right, I think I know what you are talking about, but I need some output from some commands to confirm it. Please pastebin the output of "cat /proc/asound/cards"
<FernandoMiguel> ofc
<FernandoMiguel> shoot
<FernandoMiguel> let me plug the tv
<TheMuso> See the command I posted above that I want the output from.
<TheMuso> Then I also want the output of "aplay -l"
<FernandoMiguel> back
<FernandoMiguel> sorry
<FernandoMiguel> unity/compiz crashed when I plugged the tv :\
<FernandoMiguel> $ cat /proc/asound/cards | pastebinit
<FernandoMiguel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/769493/
<FernandoMiguel> $ aplay -l | pastebinit
<FernandoMiguel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/769494/
<FernandoMiguel> TheMuso: ^^^^^
<TheMuso> Thanks.
<TheMuso> Yep, its as I thought.
<FernandoMiguel> yw
<FernandoMiguel> same card?
<TheMuso> Its actually to do with the way the ALSA devs decided to implement accessing certain HDMI connections.
<TheMuso> THe HDMI audio is connected to the same chip as your analog inputs/outpus.
<TheMuso> So if anything, its probably a limitation of PulseAudio, however I am not sure whether its possible to open audio via the analog outputs and the HDMI port as well.
<TheMuso> I have a machine that has a similar configuration, so I need to test that some time, and see if a solution can be developed for PulseAudio.
<FernandoMiguel> thanks
<TheMuso> So for now, unfortunately there is nothing that can be done, since Pulse treats the different connections as different profiles.
<FernandoMiguel> I know it works on windows, so the HW is capable
<FernandoMiguel> it's like the headphones
<FernandoMiguel> some laptops allow sound to be diverted to BOTH speakers and phones indepenetly
<TheMuso> Yeah the hardware is capable, but the Linux Audio stack is currently limiting the usefulness of it.
<FernandoMiguel> TheMuso: shame, considering Pulse was created to allow that and much more
<TheMuso> FernandoMiguel: Yep, but pulse is just working within the limitations of ALSA. :p
<FernandoMiguel> bah
<FernandoMiguel> lets take ALSA off than :D
<TheMuso> So if anything, its ALSA that probably needs fixing.
<TheMuso> lol
<FernandoMiguel> lets all go back to JACK
<TheMuso> Jack still uses alsa...
<FernandoMiguel> does it?
<FernandoMiguel> I though it was a low level stack
<FernandoMiguel> replacing ALSA
<TheMuso> No
<TheMuso> Jack and pulse still use alsa to work at their best.
<FernandoMiguel> anyone still using Parcelite? or am I the last one?
<BluesKaj> TheMuso, I have a m-audio 192 soundcard that requires pulseaudio to play webaudio content , alsworks fine on the audio from the hardrive including flv files , but youtube etc plays the video but no audio without pulse ..I'd like to dump pulse if possible ..my audio is strictly digital out via coax to an audio receiver DAC
<BluesKaj> no speaker connected to the pc
<TheMuso> BluesKaj: What do you mean by no audio without pulse?
<BluesKaj> web audio content needs pulseaudio , no sound on youtube etc without pulseaudio
<TheMuso> Is there a really good reason why you don't want pulse?
<BluesKaj> it's just a layer of sounderving that I don't think is required
<BluesKaj> soundserving
<BluesKaj> however , my onboard nvidia soundcard doesn't require pulseaudio , to play web audio ...but the sound thru the onboard is crappy
<TheMuso> BluesKaj: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<BluesKaj> 12.04 kubuntu
<TheMuso> Ok so you are running precise.
<BluesKaj> yup
<TheMuso> Hrm, do you have libasound2:i386 and libasound2-plugins:i386 installed?
<TheMuso> If you are on 64-bit that is...
<BluesKaj> I can live with pulseaudio if I have to , but the m-audio soundcard is so clean without it
<yofel> why would he need 32bit libs for sound on a 64 bit system o.O
<yofel> esp. since we don't know what version of flash he's running (if at all)
<BluesKaj> TheMuso, neither of those 32bit apps is installed ...I'm trying to stay 64bit pure here
<BluesKaj> yofel, TheMuso , I'm running the latest 64bit adobe flashplayer , no wrappers or plugins
<FernandoMiguel> yofel: right now, 1/4 of my system is i396
<FernandoMiguel> *386
<yofel> heh, I've got 32bit stuff for skype
<FernandoMiguel> darn migration
<yofel> wine isn't installable..
<FernandoMiguel> many apps are
<FernandoMiguel> I still can't get Google Talk plugin installed for video conf and hangouts
<FernandoMiguel> :(
<BluesKaj> flash_player_11_linux.x86_64 from launchpad , I installed this today
<BluesKaj> yeah , my static skype won't run anymore either ...missing depends
<FernandoMiguel> it's missing ia32-libs
<BluesKaj> wife runs windows and we're both here in the tv room so she handles the skype calls on her pc
<FernandoMiguel> almost all others work now
<BluesKaj> anyway, BBL
<TheMuso> BluesKaj: Well if you want to use flash, you will need those packages for audio.
<TheMuso> the 32-bit ones.
<TheMuso> ..unless you are using 64-bit flash....
<TheMuso> BluesKaj: You could also trh http://www.youtube.com/html5
<FernandoMiguel> I finally got google-talkplugin_current_i386.deb installed on 12.04 64bits
<FernandoMiguel> but chrome doesn't recognize it :\
<TheMuso> FernandoMiguel: Check where the plugin was installed, due to multi-arch, things have likely changed.
<FernandoMiguel> TheMuso: I'm trying.... but I don't see it in the plugins list
<FernandoMiguel> maybe I need to symlink to some weird dir
<TheMuso> Possibly.
<FernandoMiguel> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of google-chrome-unstable:i386:
<FernandoMiguel>  google-chrome-unstable:i386 depends on libgconf2-4 (>= 2.27.0).
<FernandoMiguel>  google-chrome-unstable:i386 depends on lsb-base (>= 3.2).
<FernandoMiguel>  google-chrome-unstable:i386 depends on xdg-utils (>= 1.0.2).
<FernandoMiguel> DAMN YOU multiarch
<FernandoMiguel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gconf/+bug/904013
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 904013 in xdg-utils (Ubuntu) "dpkg: error processing google-chrome-unstable:i386 (--install):" [Undecided,New]
<Daekdroom> Wine isn't installing either.
<Daekdroom> But I expected it.
<FernandoMiguel> Daekdroom: many many apps
<FernandoMiguel> if you find some with depencies that haven't been reported yet, please fill them
<FernandoMiguel> ia32-libs is known
<Daekdroom> kk
<FernandoMiguel> might even be a few extra bugs after ia-libs returns
<FernandoMiguel> just found out chrome is one of them
<FernandoMiguel> and he is gone
<FernandoMiguel> and he is back
<FernandoMiguel> (13-12-2011 23:58:36) Daekdroom left the room (quit: Quit: Saindo).
<FernandoMiguel> (13-12-2011 23:58:39) freenode: might even be a few extra bugs after ia-libs returns
<FernandoMiguel> (13-12-2011 23:58:48) freenode: just found out chrome is one of them
<FernandoMiguel> (13-12-2011 23:58:50) freenode: and he is gone
<Daekdroom> Ah.
<Daekdroom> XChat was a bit weird, had to restart it.
#ubuntu+1 2011-12-14
<Daekdroom> Is there a meta-bug report on these issues, or are they separate for each apps?
<FernandoMiguel> Daekdroom: for each affected app, all the ubuntu package. tag it with multiarch
<FernandoMiguel> like that bug, for chrome 32bits, I added 3 tasks
<Daekdroom> bug #889778
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 889778 in wine1.3 (Ubuntu) "Wine needs multiarch support" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889778
<FernandoMiguel> Daekdroom: there was at least one already
<FernandoMiguel> ahh that's the old one :D
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<alex_mayorga> what's the package for "Ubuntu Software Center"?
<alex_mayorga> software-center seems to be it
<micahg> alex_mayorga: software-center (ubuntu-bug -w lets you click on a window)
<alex_mayorga> micahg: thanks!
<gnomefreak> have thse been superceeded by other packages or combind in one or what not?
<gnomefreak> do i need them
<gnomefreak> thats weird they dont have desktop installer ISOs
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<nailora> is it normal that the installer from the alpha cd says "welcome to ubuntu 11.10"
<Daekdroom> nailora, it doesn't surprise me.
<BluesKaj> nailora, run lsb_release -id
<nailora> it is 12.04 definitely
<BluesKaj> it will say precise , nailora
<BluesKaj> anyway ..bbl
<nailora> technically it is 12.04, the slideshow and the text says 11.10 at some places
<Daekdroom> Good lord. The locked screen is displaying a virtual keyboard.
<Daekdroom> Does anyone else have a virtual keyboard showing up on lightdm's locked screen?
<Daekdroom> Anyone else having trouble starting Unity/Unity-2D after the lastest updates?
<litropy> Hi, peeps. I have a trackball. I'm attempting to use xinput to make it so that when I press both left-click (button 1) and right-click (button 3), my window scrolls with the mouse.  I'd also like to release both buttons and still retain this functionality until I click again. See for more info: http://pastebin.com/3prT5SEJ
<guiri> Can someone recommend a ppc mirror?  I'm testing 12.04 on an old laptop but mirror.anl.gov doens't seem to have the architecture
<guiri> Even if I put in ports.ubuntu.com, which in my browser seems to have the dists file, it fails
<guiri> Does anyone know why this might be?
<wxl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Daekdroom> Is anyone else having trouble logging in Unity with lastest updates?
<wxl> guiri ^^
<wxl> if i remember correctly there is no ppc for alpha
<guiri> wxl: Looks like it's working.  I simply needed to add a slash for the dist location during the apt-get setup
<guiri> wxl: I'm going off of a daily-build for ppc.  Trying to help out by submitting some bug reports.  Have a lot of iBook G4 machines in the lab sitting around these days
<wxl> you're not the only one guiri
<wxl> might i suggest lubuntu as a lighter weight alternative?
<wxl> ubuntu is bloaty
<guiri> Yes i was planning to remove ubuntu-desktop, autoremove, and then try xubuntu and lubuntu
<wxl> ( ubuntu - gnome + lxdm ) != lubuntu
<wxl> i've seen a lot of lubuntu users come to the help channel with such a setup and they have some sort of problem or another
<guiri> Getting an odd error from extras.ubuntu.com about not being able to fetch the pubkey. But it worked for archive.canonical.com and the rest
#ubuntu+1 2011-12-15
<wxl> that is odd guiri
<wxl> what are the extra lines in sources.list?
<guiri> Not too worried.  There's a launchpad entry on how to fix it.  I'm just waiting on xubuntu.  So, from your earlier post, xubuntu + lxde is also not the same as lubuntu due to more dependencies?  I did notice it in sudo tasksel
<guiri> I'll remove and try them out separately I guess
<wxl> well xubuntu = xfce != lxde
<wxl> but if you're installing ubuntu-core or whatever and then installing lubuntu-desktop it is not the same as lubuntu
<funkyHat> Anyone else having precise fail to mount SD card readers? (I've tried both the built in reader in my PC, and usb drive mode on an android phone)
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<FernandoMiguel> jpds:ping
<FernandoMiguel> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<FernandoMiguel> Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /tmp/tmp.83ZQG4yiM5 --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<FernandoMiguel> gpg: requesting key 437D05B5 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<FernandoMiguel> gpg: key 437D05B5: "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" 22 new signatures
<FernandoMiguel> gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<FernandoMiguel> gpg: Total number processed: 1
<FernandoMiguel> gpg:         new signatures: 22
<FernandoMiguel> jpds: are we adding new keys? or did I just get owned?
<paulo_gomes> hi all
<sskalnik> hi
<paulo_gomes> is there some place where i can get some template files to put in my template folder?
<paulo_gomes> sry, my net went down :(
<paulo_gomes> anything about the template files?
<sskalnik> paulo_gomes:  You might ask in the main #ubuntu channel if you haven't already. What kind of templates are in question?
<paulo_gomes> sskalnik: really dont know :) just want to have something when i create a document in nautilus. Right now i have python script, shell script
<paulo_gomes> sskalnik: just asking, not really important
<sskalnik> paulo_gomes:  Afraid I don't know off the top of my head.
<paulo_gomes> sskalnik: np :) i just was curious if there was something in ubuntu wiki or something
<sskalnik> A google for "nautilus templates" has a good number of seemingly useful results though
<paulo_gomes> sskalnik: i will, thnks
<NightDog> When I try to install the latest daily image on my computer, it takes 10-15 minutes for the installer to continue from "Preparing to install ubuntu" screen after I klick continue. How can I diagnose what is taking so long?
<NightDog> It is 100% reproducible.
<NightDog> I filed a bug agains Ubiquity, attached the partman and syslog. I'll rerun the installer from gui after a boot, with --debug, and attached those logs to. Anything else I can provide to help triage the bug?
<FernandoMiguel> back
<FernandoMiguel> had 3 HRD crashes with LibreOffice applying a VLOOKUP! WOW
<FernandoMiguel> *HARD
#ubuntu+1 2011-12-16
<rigved> hi everyone. whenever i start the dash, after some time, my laptop freezes. caps lock also does not work then and i cannot even switch to tty2. a hard restart later, everything seems to be fine unless i start the dash again.
<rigved> i am on precise alpha 1.
<rigved> and as far as i can tell, compiz is not being used.
<chand> hu
<chand> something wrong with X keyboard mapping on Precise ?
<Ampelbein> chand: No?
<chand> I get only english/qwerty keyboard working
<chand> If I choose french in language settings, keyboard keeps qwerty mapping in X only
<Ampelbein> I have my normal qwertz keyboard, with no dead keys, german layout, on xubuntu.
<chand> Ampelbein, ok something wrong with ibus/xinput I think
<Ian_Corne> chand:
<Ian_Corne> try
<Ian_Corne> setxkbmap be
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<jp_Hranice> Hallo. I can not run Ubuntu Precise in low-graphic mode to allow nvidia graphic driver
<dupondje> Somebody has any idea how i can debug a complete freeze
<dupondje> system suddenly locks, can't do anything anymore :(
<edgy> Hi, how can I know whether an option like --enable-kvm is a default for not for kvm/qemu?
<Ampelbein> dupondje: if the machine still is reachable via ssh, you can try that.
<alex_mayorga> ¿Ya leyeron "SOPA Mexican edition"? http://www.senado.gob.mx/index.php?ver=sp&mn=2&sm=2&id=12788&lg=61
<alex_mayorga> duh! wrong channel
<h00k> alex_mayorga ;)
<Guest98311> Anyone else testing 12.04 today?
<Guest98311> When I first started empathy it segfaulted. But it continued and started. Running it now. So far everything I've checked has worked. Any suggestions for further testing?
<Guest98311> Version: AMD A8-3510MX APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics            HP Pavilion dv6 Notebook PC         ....  Everything seems fairly stable so far.
<Guest98311> Well, I guess none of the development people are here to direct me in any specific tests for this laptop. Too bad.
<zleap> hi
<zleap> just tried to boot 12.04 on virtual box and got told unable to boot as cpu does not support pae
<zleap> hi robin
<sskalnik> zleap:  Which kernel was installed?
<zleap> the one from the 32 bit iso image
<sskalnik> zleap: Right, but which exact kernel?
<zleap> i had to select enable pae from the virtual box settings and after that it booted
<zleap> i am not sure exactly
<sskalnik> Alrighty
<sskalnik> Can you do a "uname -r"?
<zleap> i need to boot back in to it
<zleap> 3.2.0-4-generic-pae
<zleap> so it's a pae kernel but virtual box was not set up to use pae kernels
<sskalnik> There ya go, then
<sskalnik> ;)
<sskalnik> Working fine now?
<zleap> yeah
<sskalnik> Cool
<zleap> i am just loooking to see if the brother j615w was supported in the printing
#ubuntu+1 2011-12-17
<shey> hi, can anyone comment on the stability if 12.04 at the moment? I'm planing to set up a small nfs file server and would like to skip directly to the lts
<bazhang> shey, its alpha one
<bazhang> so stability is not the key word here
<shey> bazhang: true, but ubuntu is also a big distro, so stability is really a question of what you are doing with it.
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Gorilla_No_Baka> guys .. i have tried pangoling
<Gorilla_No_Baka> pangolin the precise one
<Gorilla_No_Baka> now.. a stupid dialog box "an error occurred blahblah blah  do you wanna report it whatever" keeper on appearing
<Gorilla_No_Baka> keept on appearing everytime ..
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  any way to know what's wrong..? or at least to remove it>?
<BluesKaj> Gorilla_No_Baka, the blah blah part is imporatnt to know if ppl can help you
<Gorilla_No_Baka> the important part was exactly saying.. "an error has occured" report it  cancel it
<Gorilla_No_Baka> and the report it / cancel it  were actually the buttons
<BluesKaj> Gorilla_No_Baka, is a lib mentioned or ?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> no lib or whatsoever..
<Gorilla_No_Baka> to me it seemed more like a generic message
<BluesKaj> Gorilla_No_Baka, pastebin, so we can have a look
<Gorilla_No_Baka> i should have taken a screen shot.. there was nothing to pastebin
<BluesKaj> so this is at boot
<Gorilla_No_Baka> other that the annoying message nothing.. fast.. fast install as well  5 minutes on my macbook pro's HD
<Gorilla_No_Baka> nope it is noty at the boot
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  everything is fine..
<Gorilla_No_Baka> it boots .. it installs .. it even works
<Gorilla_No_Baka> it;s just the stupid  generic message "an error has occured" that keeps on repeating and popping up
<BluesKaj> Gorilla_No_Baka, so the apps all run ok , desktop is ok etc?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> yup no probs
<Gorilla_No_Baka> man this macirssi sucks balls.. if you dare to write more than one line (or the approved number of caracters  when you press enter nothing happens)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> crap
<Gorilla_No_Baka> the only problem i found was
<Gorilla_No_Baka> BluesKaj:  the rtl 8187 driver
<Gorilla_No_Baka> on mac osx and windows they work nice.. high speed (over 15 MB/S) on linux only 100 KB/s
<Gorilla_No_Baka> if you guys could fix that that would be really lovely
<BluesKaj> i'm not very knowledgeable about wifi , there are so many variables that could be the problem
<BluesKaj> how is ssh over your network , Gorilla_No_Baka , is it as fast as mac?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> thanks anyway
<Gorilla_No_Baka> you mean using the rtl driver>?\
<BluesKaj> yes
<Gorilla_No_Baka> never even tried it..  :)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> i mucked the install up by writing a small script to get rid of unity and the additional bloatwere
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hence me using the retard macirssi
<BluesKaj> ok , wondered why not just irssi
<BluesKaj> I have a rt2870 driver module , that shows in NM as connected , but in reality it's not getting past the router
<Gorilla_No_Baka> because i almost never use mac.. i have a small 40 GB partition where mac lies.. the rest is for linux.. now.. in order to install irssi on mac.. well you would have to compile it..
<Gorilla_No_Baka> I could not been bovvered to do it.. for 1 hour i am gonna use it.. easier to download a precompiled dmg thing
<BluesKaj> ok, new kernel version just installed , seems fine so far , except kde still has window size & position recall problems
<gnomefreak> now bzr-notify is crashing
<gnomefreak> anyone else seeing crashes upon login? i get 2-3 every time mostly its unity-
<gnomefreak> *
 * penguin42 got one today - but that was on an install last updated last week
<gnomefreak> penguin42: what crashed on install?
<penguin42> gnomefreak: No, wasn't during install - was just when I booted the machine today
<gnomefreak> ah ok
 * gnomefreak smoke
<bjsnider> you should quit that crap
<gnomefreak> yeah but i will die happy :)
<pangolin> non smokers, pff
 * penguin42 is just addicted to chocolate instead
<bjsnider> you'll die wondering why did i do that thing that i did
<pangolin> or wishing you had done more
<pangolin> either way, you lose.
<gnomefreak> :X
 * gnomefreak forgetting something
<alex_mayorga> upgrading to alpha1 as I type this, any last minute horror stories I should know and click "Cancel"?
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: Seen a few crash reports on Atoms
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: no Atom here, this http://store.sony.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10151&catalogId=10551&langId=-1&productId=8198552921666002706#specifications
<penguin42> ooh very blue
<alex_mayorga> Looks more purple than blue really, but Sony seems to be color blind :-)
<BluesKaj> looks blue on my plasma monitor , a slight tinge of red there
<Daekdroom> It's neither purple nor blue.
<BluesKaj> Daekdroom, and what colour would you call it
<BluesKaj> ?
<Daekdroom> I have no idea.
<bjsnider> that's purple
<bjsnider> blue with a bit of red
<Daekdroom> It's not purple. There's not enough red in it.
<Daekdroom> But there's too much red for blue.
<bjsnider> btw, BluesKaj, i read that panasonic plasmas have a flaw that makes the black levels decrease to to the point where even lcd blacks are blacker
<Daekdroom> What about violet?
<bjsnider> i think any red makes it a shade of purple
<BluesKaj> the photo was probly enhanced with a red filter
<BluesKaj> not this one , blacks are black , believe me
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, ^
 * penguin42 wonders if taking a picture of a Sony laptop with a Sony camera and displaying it on the Sony laptop looks like the laptop
<penguin42> (or with the laptops webcam if it has one?)
<BluesKaj> I also have a an dell lcd 37" tv in our bedroom , the blacks are not black , very dark grey , but it's an older tv now so whoknows
<alex_mayorga> I'm past the "Cancel" button guys, but thanks on the helpful discussion about colors ;-)
<bjsnider> the blacks aren't black on my sony lcd
<Daekdroom> The only thing bothering me right now about precise is the on-screen accessibility keyboard on the locked screen asking for password.
<Daekdroom> and the impossibility of installing wine on x64 too.
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, bugabundo bought one of those vaio laptops a few weeks ago and took it back because it didn't work well with ubuntu
<bjsnider> he's not here at the moment
<_calum> I wish to help by testing 12.04. I'm using a VM. I experienced an installer crash, ubi-language exited with code 1, is this known?
<_calum> how do I report a crash?
<penguin42> _calum: Run ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<penguin42> _calum: ubiquity is the installer
<_calum> how do I do that?
<penguin42> when it crashed what state did it leave you in?  Can you start a terminal?
<_calum> I initialised the virtual machine from the iso. It got to the install screen then the message popped up and it froze when I pressed continue
<penguin42> ok, is it repeatable?
<_calum> it said if you continue the install may be broken or fail. I tried it twice
<_calum> Am running off the livecd due to the install issue
<penguin42> ok, when you put the CD in it gives you a choice of install or use, what happens if you tell it not to install, then it boots the desktop ?
<penguin42> ok, and now if you start the installer from there?
<_calum> yes it boots to the live desktop
<_calum> I'll test that
<penguin42> _calum: Then if it hangs, open a terminal, and in that terminal type ubuntu-bug ubiquity  - it'll be able to send the install logs to the bug report system (launchpad)
<_calum> same message, ubi language failed with code 1 check syslog etc
<_calum> ok
<_calum> ahh I don't have a launchpad account
<_calum> do I need one?
<htorque> hello, everyone! do you have an idea how i would alter lightdm's dconf keys? i tried it using 'sudo -u lightdm gsettings set ...' but that failed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/773787/
<penguin42> _calum: Yep, that way people can ask you for more details or tell you when it gets fixed
<_calum> ahh ok thanks, I'll create one
<Bublik2002> how is the stability of 12.04 alpha 1 compared to 11.10?
<guntbert> Bublik2002: it is less per definition already - alpha vs release
<Bublik2002> i have a dell e6410 laptop and for some reason a lot of the time it freezes when i try to wake it from suspend... yet it runs perfectly if i run fedora 16.... is it something to do with the updated kernel and do you think it would be better to update to 12.04 alpha 1?
<guntbert> !crosspost | Bublik2002
<ubottu> Bublik2002: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Bublik2002> ok sorry.. thought it would be appropriate to ask in here as well because it concerns the new release
<guntbert> Bublik2002: I have the alpha running only on a VM, I wouldn't install it on a production system ever
<Bublik2002> ok... why do you think my laptop freezes on wakeup? could it have something to do with the kernel... i was having a similar issue in mint 12 but works perfectly in fedora 16
<guntbert> Bublik2002: I don't know about fedora, but did you search the forums (or launchpad - bugtracker) for such issues? if it is a kernel problem it will certainly be mentioned somewhere
<Bublik2002> because my dell e6410 is one of the certified laptops with ubuntu 11.10 32bit... could it be because i installed the 64bit version?
<Bublik2002> guntbert i did a lot of searches and havent found any other posts on this issue
<bazhang> it's just alpha one
<Bublik2002> which is pretty odd because its a pretty popular laptop.... maybe i'm doing something wrong
<bazhang> expect *tons* of issues
<Bublik2002> no this is with 11.10
<guntbert> Bublik2002: as I warn against running the current alpha I suggest you head back over to #ubuntu, maybe yu
<guntbert> you find help there
<bazhang> Bublik2002, you were asking 12.04 questions in the main channel, and 11.10 ones here?
<Bublik2002> nobody was responding in the other channel :(
<bazhang> Bublik2002, thats no reason to crosspost, esp. in the devel channel
<Bublik2002> ok sorry
<guntbert> Bublik2002: best you keep questions about  a released version well apart from those about a development version
<Bublik2002> ok heres a development question.... are you planning to make a gnome shell version of 12.04? stock gnome-shell 3.2 instead of unity
<bazhang> both will be available
<Daekdroom> But Unity will be default.
<bazhang> but a seperate version? no
<Bublik2002> will it come in the ubuntu package or is it something i will have to install separately?
<bazhang> Bublik2002, through the package manager, of course
<Bublik2002> k thanks
<bazhang> np
<Bublik2002> why did you guys decide to go from banshee to rythmbox?
<Daekdroom> Bublik2002, Banshee hasn't made the transition to GTK3 yet, and the opportunity to dish Mono
#ubuntu+1 2011-12-18
<bogdan> hi
<bogdan> does anyone know how do I get spdif passthrough to work on ubuntu oneiric?
<bazhang> #ubuntu for oneiric , please don't crosspost here (12.04 here)
<ircrob> chromium should recommend libcups2 not depend on it
<ircrob> i use lprng
<ircrob> same for gnucash and gnumeric
<Daekdroom> You should file a bug report on that.
<Daekdroom> more than once, if that's the case
<ircrob> what does chromium use dbus for ?
<ircrob> is dbus needed for cut and paste ?
<ircrob> that would be xorg ?
<quietone> I receive notifications for a page at wiki.ubuntu.com which I am no longer subscribed to. How do I stop it? (It is becoming annoying)
<tresk> HI, how can I upgrade my Evolution 3.2.1 to the new 3.2.2 version of Precise?
<tresk> without upgrading my 11.10 .. I can't import certs :(
<sagaci> have you tried looking in backports
<tresk> sagaci: no not really. becasue I thought it's better to wait for the next official version
<tresk> so I have to activate a backport repository?
<sagaci> not yet, it hasn't been backported
<sagaci> only evolution-data-server and evolution-data-server-common are backported
<tresk> Is there any other way to upgrade it? Because I can't use it. It always crashes on cert import .(
<tresk> this bug is fixed in 3.2.2 :(
<sagaci> not really, no
<micahg> tresk: it's waiting to be approved by the SRU team, should happen next week
<tresk> :(
<tresk> micahg: thank you very much. Would be really fine if that happens
<penguin42> heck, PP is SLOW between login and the desktop appearing
<penguin42> and I'm sure it's getting worse
<Daekdroom> I'm wondering why Clementine music playing is so sluggish today.
<Daekdroom> No process is hogging the CPU
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<penguin42> hmm, crashed in screensaver - or coming out of it
<penguin42> hmph, nothing obvious in logs
<penguin42> well, spice (alternative to vnc for remote video/for guest vms) kind of works in PP - few video corruptions
<FernandoMiguel> boa noite
<aguitel> can upgrade 10.04 to 12.04 ?
<aguitel> anyway to upgrade 10.04 to 12.04 ?
<FernandoMiguel> aguitel: ofc
<aguitel> FernandoMiguel, what is ofc
<FernandoMiguel> Of Course
<aguitel> FernandoMiguel, how i do ?
<aguitel> lts to lts
<FernandoMiguel> do-release-upgrade -d
<aguitel> FernandoMiguel, thanks
<micahg> aguitel: actually, I think update-manager -d is preferred on the desktop
<FernandoMiguel> micahg: should be the same
<FernandoMiguel> and I know from experience that the GUI version fails more
<micahg>  well, the GUI is what most users will use eventually, so if there are bugs, they should be filed
<aguitel> micahg, i use terminal
<FernandoMiguel> aguitel: if you don't mind *testing* GUI, we would be pleased :)
<pangolin> I question the wisdom in telling someone how to upgrade to a alpha release. I believe that if you can't figure it out you really should not be doing it.
<pangolin> then again, how is one supposed to learn if not by experimenting
<FernandoMiguel> !upgrade || pangolin
<ubottu> | pangolin: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<FernandoMiguel> update-manager -d should work
<pangolin> I know how
<pangolin> what I am saying is that I don't know if it is a good idea for us to tell everybody who asks how to do it.
<aguitel> how disable screensaver ?
<FernandoMiguel> beats me
<FernandoMiguel> it's no where to be found
<aguitel> and
#ubuntu+1 2012-12-10
<zorael> Any concrete plans for deltadebs in raring?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> I'm testing the 3.7 kernel on 12.1.0 as suggested by using nomodeset in place of quiet splash , but the boot still freezes completely at the hardware scan ...any other suggestions ?
<BluesKaj> on the 3.5 atm
<BluesKaj> I'm cross posting , but I think this problem is relevant to all (k)ubuntus
<SIR_Taco> BluesKaj: this seems to be a thread about the problem you're having... no resolution yet though I'm afraid :/   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2085789&page=1
<BluesKaj> SIR_Taco, yup ,that's it alright
<BluesKaj> thanks btw , SIR_Taco ...I'll dump the 3.7 kernel for now and stick with the 3.5
<BluesKaj> no 13.04 in my future til that's fixed
<SIR_Taco> yea... not sure what the problem is (mine's working fine 3.7.0-4-generic #12-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 27 23:13:21 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux). There are some boot setting suggestions in there, but seems to have mixed results
<BluesKaj> SIR_Taco, is your's an intel cpu ?
<SIR_Taco> BluesKaj: no, AMD
<BluesKaj> is it fairly new ?
<BluesKaj> cuz mine's 5yrs old
<SIR_Taco> AMD Phenom II X4 965 (got it around 4 years ago I believe)
<BluesKaj> Athlon64/Opteron
<BluesKaj> that's more advanced cpu than this MOR
<SIR_Taco> BluesKaj: I have one of those floating around here somewhere... maybe I'll put it together and see if I hit the same problem
<BluesKaj> I inherited this pc from my daughter , and I use it as a HTPC , so it works fine if I don't use it for testing 13.04 :)
<SIR_Taco> after reading that thread, I might have to feed my curiousity :)
<BluesKaj> I read the release notes and it looks like a compromise was made due to the consolidation with some of the alternate install's features ...seems legit to me .
<BluesKaj> oops wrong chat
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe, BluesKaj =)
<BluesKaj> thatwas about ppl complaining that the 12.10 image is bloated at over 900 megs
<BluesKaj> ...snow to push , BBL.
<freedomrun> hello. where is status bar on the bottom of nautilus in 13.04??! also will this stay like this or it is going to change? if not will the installation of "nemo" break the nautilus in raring?
<trism> freedomrun: gone, as with several other features in the new nautilus, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=676840
<ubottu> Gnome bug 676840 in general "Remove the statusbar" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<freedomrun> trism, thank you for the info but yeah I know it is gone in gnome .. is it necessary that unity folows nautilus part of gnome too? there are already 2 solid forks
<trism> freedomrun: it was discussed on the mailing list and decided to stick with nautilus with minimal patches to integrate it into unity
<trism> freedomrun: for now anyway
<freedomrun> trism, well I suppose it is wise decision ... I still think Unity is only wise thing that came out from G3
<FunnyLookinHat> Has anyone else here had issues getting the desktop image to boot?  Once the mouse icon appears the entire system freezes ... I can't even switch TTY
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm not sure if it's this bug - wanted to see if I should be reporting it elsewhere: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syslinux/+bug/1080049
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1080049 in syslinux (Ubuntu) "Raring start freeze after found mouse." [Undecided,Incomplete]
#ubuntu+1 2012-12-11
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> I have a little problem with Unity from unity-team staging PPA
<Milos_SD> If I minimize some app, I can't click on the area that this app used to be on the screen ...
<Milos_SD> :S
<om26er> Milos_SD, yeah, i saw that in 12.10 with staging ppa as well
<om26er> now i am on raring and i have not seen that, though I have yet to enable staging ppa
<Milos_SD> om26er, do you know any workaround for that bug? Like disableing some option in CCSM?
<om26er> Milos_SD, that's doesn't look like a plugin issue, its  more of a stacking issue that would definitely need to be fixed if I can reproduce it in Raring
<Milos_SD> om26er, and if you can't reproduce it in Raring, it doesn't need to be fixed? :D
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cortexA9> hello all
<cortexA9> what is the password of root of preinstalled img for the nexus 7 ?
<cortexA9> i can't log only with guest session
<cortexA9> i can log only with guest session
<cortexA9> *login
<cortexA9> please help me
<cortexA9> what is the password of root of preinstalled img for the nexus 7 ?
<cortexA9> i can login only with guest session
<yofel> cortexA9: most of the n7 discussion is in #ubuntu-arm, someone there might know
<cortexA9> thanks yofel
<BluesKaj> any fixes for the 3.7 kernel AMD 64 version ? I see the i386 version is suppsed to work
<BluesKaj> bbl
<hggdh> anyone experiencing a panic after today's updates?
<hggdh> warning to sailors: Raring, with Broadcom wireless, gets a GPM on wpa_supplicant, and system is unusable (after today's updates)
<hggdh> argh. s/GPM/GPF/
<Guest59854> Hello!! After upgrades on this morning(a lot of python packages upgraded: python2.7 python-dev, python2.7-dev etc) my python environtments stopped working. showing up some errors in python.
<Guest59854> so, both virtualenv and virtualenvwrapper doesn't work
<Guest59854> I even unable to install python packages via pip for now.
#ubuntu+1 2012-12-12
<damo22> hi there, does anyone here know how to boot a casper thing from (initramfs) prompt?
<damo22> i am testing an installer for a distro related to ubuntu and it seems to have a bug in it
<damo22> i have the squashfs file accessible in the installer kernel but i dont know how to tell it to boot
<brendand> isn't raring meant to have some new icons?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> ok , filed a bug on launchpad, Bug #1089439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1089439 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 13.04 AMD 64 Desktop Daily Build install freezes at hardware scan" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1089439
<cmagina> i am experiencing no sound output or input from browsers (i.e. g+ hangouts video works but no audio input, pandora no output)
<cmagina> machine was a 12.10 amd64 setup, where all those things worked, but stopped after upgrading to 13.04
<FernandoMiguel> bugger
<FernandoMiguel> forgot to report a bug with kernel 3.7 and my office laptop broadcom wifi blob
<bjsnider> broadcom wifi bugs? i really thought we were past that now
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: eheh
<cmagina> fixed my above problem, but the root cause is still unknown
<cmagina> the "fix" was to purge pulseaudio and re-install it, followed by a reboot to get everything started again
<cmagina> the main jist of the issue was that pulseaudio wasn't coming up; start-pulseaudio-x11 would report connection refused and a ps auf  | grep pulseaudio showed nothing
#ubuntu+1 2012-12-13
<Guest385> hello.
<Guest385> who is workong on python packages? I'm receiveing everyday updates of python related packages, and virtualenv/virtualenvwrapper doesnt work with these python packages
<gnomefreak> anyone know if it is safe to remove libbamf0 and im-switch?
<jbicha> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> jbicha: thanks
<gnomefreak> done already
<gnomefreak> can someone please try to conform bug 1082658?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1082658 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport keeps crashing when i try to file a bug on Unity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1082658
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke (oh and that bug is on 13.04
<gnomefreak> )*
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<aliendude5300> Hi, I need some help. Ever since kernel 3.7.05, my wired ethernet stopped working. I updated the BIOS on my computer, and it worked successfully (was this a mistake?). Now Ubuntu won't boot. At all. Before GRUB comes up, the screen flickers, and it goes back to the BIOS splash screen. Windows 8 boots fine. My motherboard is an ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe. CPU is i7-3770k.
<aliendude5300> I have no idea how to fix this :'( I can't boot Ubuntu at all now. GRUB doesn't even work...
<bjsnider> that's a heck of a cpu
<bjsnider> a cpu and a half really
<bjsnider> i'd be curious if it boots with today's livecd
#ubuntu+1 2012-12-14
<kiplitton> i was happily using Raring until today... now i boot my laptop, load hovers at 10.00, NetworkManager is taking 101 percent of the CPU
<kiplitton> world collapsing
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<sepisoad> I have problem with my wireless
<bazhang> what chipset
<sepisoad> I'm using 13.04 daily build
<sepisoad> broadcom BCM4311
<bazhang> !broadcom | sepisoad
<ubottu> sepisoad: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sepisoad> thanks, I'll take a look first
<Malsasa> Where I can get comprehensive preview for 13.04?
<Malsasa> Daily build is okay :)
<yofel> !daily | Malsasa
<ubottu> Malsasa: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Malsasa> No, not the ISO. I wanna preview article :)
<ikonia> it doesn't exist yet
<BluesKaj> is the Kubuntu 13.04 Alternate Install available yet or is it still behind bars ?
<bazhang> are they bringing back the alternate?
<bazhang> !alternate
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<bazhang> Malsasa, do a web search: key terms----> whats coming in 13.04 raring
<BluesKaj> yeah, already reported the hardware recognition freeze on the desktop live-dvd
<BluesKaj> #1089439
<sepisoad> <ubottu> this document has support up to 12.10, are those instructions valid in 13.04?
<BluesKaj> err , bug 1089439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1089439 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 13.04 AMD 64 Desktop Daily Build install freezes at hardware scan" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1089439
<sepisoad> I ran "sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source"
<sepisoad> after I restarted It didn't work
<sepisoad> it also disabled my ethernet device
<sepisoad> so I had to run "sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source"
<sepisoad> and I restarted again
<sepisoad> so i'm still missing my wireless
<sepisoad> any help?
<simplew> I have followed whats in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Passwords#Password_Encryption   and reboot and grub is not password protected, whats wrong?
<sepisoad> When I run ubuntu1 client I get this error: "Sorry, an error has occurred and Ubuntu One needs to close"
<sepisoad> and when I click on "Show Details..." button I see this text: "IPC Error"
<sepisoad> can anyone help me on this issue???
<IdleOne> sepisoad: #ubuntuone maybe can help
<sepisoad> thanks @IdleOne
#ubuntu+1 2012-12-15
<phillw> hiyas anyone about who is familiar with KVM?
<ikonia> phillw: what's up ?
<phillw> ikonia: I've got one bug being tracked, but we do have another, which is possibly more important? bug 1088692
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1088692 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Screen corrupt when installing 13.04 using KVM" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1088692
<ikonia> phillw: ok ?
<ikonia> I'll take a look at this in the morning
<phillw> ikonia: I am still struggling as to what it should be reported against. I do not believe it is ubiquity
<phillw> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> you've raised some fair points in the bug reports, lets do a few tests then work out the right package
<ikonia> it could be the target packages being poor, or a bug in KVM,
<ikonia> lets work it out, the Centos debugging is useful
<ikonia> I'd guess (without any investigation mind) it may be something to do with the requirement for 3d in ubuntu and how kvm is dealing with that
<ikonia> as you're not seeing it on centos which is quite happy with 2d
<ikonia> but that is just a random stab
<ikonia> I'll look at it in the morning as its early here
<phillw> a bug in KVM that only affects raring does seem rather out of the question. and, it's currently not ubuntu and not unity. I've only checked it out with Lubuntu and Xubuntu. I'd be happy to fire it up with Ubuntu on the dedicated server to see if it also affected.
<ikonia> worth checking
<ikonia> I've bookmarked the bug for the morning
<phillw> it's also 01:30 here, please do ask on the bug for any other stuff you want checking out. I'll ssh into the server and grab a the current ubuntu-raring-amd64 and set up a VM for it while I watch the film :)
<TheLordOfTime> anyone able to help gnomefreak in confirming/refuting LP Bug 1082658
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1082658 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport keeps crashing when i try to file a bug on Unity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1082658
<TheLordOfTime> anybody got a link to the daily isos?
<TheLordOfTime> ... nevermind (was hiding in my history)
<gnomefreak> TheLordOfTime: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<TheLordOfTime> gnomefreak, already got it, see previous message
 * TheLordOfTime had the link in his history
<gnomefreak> sorry
 * gnomefreak trying to think of what i have to do before i go to bed
<gnomefreak> brb snoke
<TheLordOfTime> y'know, i'm not a fan of all the daily images for each derivative sharing 'raring-desktop-[arch].iso'
<TheLordOfTime> makes it confusing when you're working with multiple variants :P
<IdleOne> TheLordOfTime: it forces you to be a good sysadmin and triple check yourself
<IdleOne> least that is what I tell myself
<bjsnider> tell gnomefreak he really should quit snoking
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<BluesKaj> wonder if the 13.04 AMD 64 daily build is still broken for my pc , haven't received any positive response to the bug I filed , 1089439
<BluesKaj> bug 1089439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1089439 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 13.04 AMD 64 Desktop Daily Build install freezes at hardware scan" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1089439
<penguin42> BluesKaj: remind me, what stage is the hardware scan - is there a point prior to the point at which it freezes at which you can get a shell?
<bjsnider> i think he said it doesn't even get past his bios screen
<penguin42> anyone else having problems with GIMP and not being able to move the Toolbox?
#ubuntu+1 2012-12-16
<ideasman_42> Hi, Id like to disable `apport` from inside the python interpreter, is this possible?
<ideasman_42> that is - it should stay running for all apps, just not one of them that Im writing
<ideasman_42> all docs I found suggest change /etc/default/apport but I only want this for one python instance
<cousin_luigi> Hello
<cousin_luigi> I was trying a raring daily and noticed lm-sensors is gone: what package is supposed to take its place?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> the amd 64bit 13.04 kubuntu daily buiold still fails at the hardware recognition phase ...doesn't look much is being done to help amd 64 users
<BluesKaj> BBL
<penguin42> thing is it's not all amd64 users; most of us are fine
<BluesKaj> penguin42, I also tried to install wih regular serial KB , same failure.
<BluesKaj> I even tried the x86_32 bit version , no difference
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I've seen one or two other people but no commonality; I know someone with an old P4-64bit
<penguin42> BluesKaj: have you got a machine in a state where you can get grub up reliably?
<BluesKaj> I have 12.10 partition on the same HDD as I'm trying to install 13.04
<penguin42> ah good
<BluesKaj> the 13.04 partitions are ready and waiting
<penguin42> so you've got 12.10's grub then booting the 13.04 grub?
<BluesKaj> no, I'm, trying to install 13.04 from a live daily build
<penguin42> ok
<penguin42> BluesKaj: The nice thing then is you can tweek the 13.04's grub config
<BluesKaj> there is no 13.04 grub
<penguin42> BluesKaj: When you install 13.04 where are you going to put it's /boot and it's grub?
<BluesKaj> the 3.7 kernel on 12.10 won't run either
<penguin42> sure
<BluesKaj> iwon't install grub or /boot , just /and /home , once 13.04 installed then I'll update grub in 12.10 , and it should pick up 13.04
<penguin42> ok
<BluesKaj> but 13.04 seems to be a log ways away for now :)
<BluesKaj> long
<BluesKaj> was thinking of experimenting with a different distro on those partitions
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Yep, although it would be great to see if we can forcibly extract some diags out of your machine
<BluesKaj> how
<BluesKaj> ?
<penguin42> good question :-)
<BluesKaj> ubiquity quits in tgext mode after a sec or so
<penguin42> BluesKaj: So remind me again what the failure mode is exactly- when does it die?
<BluesKaj> when it gets to the microsoft keyboard in what appears to be the hardware recognitiuon mode /phase, whatever the proper term is
<BluesKaj> after choosing "install kubuntu"
<penguin42> ok, that's great, you get as far as making a choice
<BluesKaj> no
<penguin42> is this the grub 'install kubuntu' choice or the try / install buttons?
<BluesKaj> no , it's the first page , the blue one , with inmstall kubuntu , check disk, boot from hardrive . choices ...it never gets tot he rty or install kubuntu phase
<penguin42> ok, let me just boot a vm using the install iso and see if I can follow it
<BluesKaj> to the try or install
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Ah so I get choice of 'Start Kubuntu' 'Check disc for defects' 'Test memory' or Boot from first hard disk'
<penguin42> BluesKaj:  so you select the start and it does there ?
<BluesKaj> I'd use a vm ,but i can't get the fonts and icons large enough to read on this 42" monitor
<BluesKaj> right penguin42 , "install kubuntu" fails after one sec
<penguin42> BluesKaj: OK, so if at that point you hit f6 (Other Options) and delete the     quiet splash --   off the end what happens ?
<BluesKaj> it drops to text mode immediastely
<penguin42> so if you delete the quiet splash --    it should end up with text mode, and what do you see?
<BluesKaj> tried the nomosedset with the 3.7 kernel on 12.10 , it reacts exactly the same
<BluesKaj> penguin42, I'm using the same pc atm , so i can't do what you ask
<penguin42> BluesKaj: OK, when you get a chance I think that's the thing to do
<BluesKaj> ok , bbiab , I'll try that
<penguin42> BluesKaj: If you have a camera and it's a load of text take a picture
<BluesKaj> ok ,the last message at fail is , "invalid power resource to Register! ...tried nomodeset without quiet splash
<penguin42> ok, try and get the whole screen
<BluesKaj> napic too, but they all fail
<BluesKaj> the KB and mouse inputs are unresponsive after the failure , I have to do a physical power down and power up , so ther's no way to a scrnshot
<allexmb> hello, how to add ppa's [ first time i heard of em now ] to as-12, im using 13 from 12 updated
<BluesKaj> "it's the kernel I tell you , it's the kernel " :) ..it just isn't working on my HW , no matter what
<bazhang> allexmb, 12.10?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: A camera
<allexmb> yes wine ppa's for 12 instead of raring sources
<allexmb> oh i can edit the apt sources.list
<bazhang> allexmb, get the wine repo from #winehq
<allexmb> i used apt-add-repo but it s nx for raring
<penguin42> BluesKaj: You could try noacpi (note! noacpi is different from noapic)
<BluesKaj> penguin42, I'm not that desperate.
<bazhang> allexmb, raring wont have PPA til it's released. contact the maintainer for that, or go to #winehq as I just suggested
<allexmb> i just s/raring/quantal and see further
<allexmb> installs fine
<bazhang> that wont work unless there is a raring PPA for it
<allexmb> i replaced the raring string with quantal
<penguin42> BluesKaj: noacpi is definitely worth a go (especially if it looks power related)
<allexmb> has windows 8 api
<penguin42> BluesKaj: But if you get a chance with a camera and I'm around, I'll be happy to see if I can spot anything in it
<allexmb> but, this win software isnt working with it either,
<allexmb> thank you anyway =)
<BluesKaj> the noacpi mode works up to the try kubuntu or install kubuntu page then the install kubuntu stage just hangs with the rotating cursor , finally after quitting the install ubiquity opens the try kubuntu page in low graphics mode with ugly fonts and basically a non usable terminal
<BluesKaj> penguin42,^
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Oh, at least that's progress
<penguin42> BluesKaj: OK, so then make sure to add that note to your bug, what happens if you go for try rather than install?
<BluesKaj> well, it's what i had before , that I tried to fix with experimental nvidia drivers
<penguin42> BluesKaj: OK, so when you say it's non-usable, is it working just horrible, or actually not working?
<BluesKaj> I just described it above'
<BluesKaj> not working after trying to adjust fonts to make them readable
<penguin42> BluesKaj: can you ctrl-alt-f1 at that point?
<BluesKaj> no , the tty wouldn't come up ,the terminal was still hanging with rotating cursor
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Would it ctrl-alt-f1 if you did it before you chose try/install?
<penguin42> (all in the noacpi version)
<BluesKaj> was going to check which graphics driver was installed, i assumed it was nouveau , but the terminal wouldn't work
<BluesKaj> well ,let me try that
<penguin42> BluesKaj: If you can ctrl-alt-f1 you have a chance of networking up and doing an apport-collect against your bug to collect kernel bugs
<BluesKaj1> ok penguin42 , I'm on irssi in the tty on 13,04 as you suggested
<penguin42> BluesKaj1: Ah cool; what else do you need from your distro then :-)
<penguin42> BluesKaj1: so if you've got that kernel bug number then do   apport-collect  number    and it should add all your kernel logs to it (make a note on the bug that those were collected with noacpi)
<BluesKaj1> penguin42 an nvidia driver that'll give me decent graphics :)and a terminal thet doesn't hang if i wanrt to use X
<penguin42> BluesKaj1: You might also want to extract your /var/log/Xorg.0.log (or maybe /var/log/lightdm/x-0.log)
<penguin42> BluesKaj1: For an encore you could install and start an openssh-server from where you are, then ssh in from another machine, then carry on with trying to do the install and see if you can gather any logs over ssh depending how bad it crashed
<BluesKaj1> penguin43 i haven't tried the "install" mode yet so I still have a long road ahead IMO
<BluesKaj1> err 42
<penguin42> nod
<BluesKaj1> I thought installing kernels using ssh didn't work , seems I tried to upgrade the distro on my laptop from this pc using ssh and it refused the command
<penguin42> it should, you'll need to use sudo of course
<BluesKaj1> penguin42 getting "sub process error , /usr/bin/dpkg error code 1 for both ssh server install and updates/upgrades
<BluesKaj1> odd the ssh server works here , was able ssh into the laptop from here
<penguin42> any other message - that's the last uninteresting bit
<penguin42> BluesKaj1: That sounds like the ssh _client_ is working, ssh server would let you ssh *into* this machine
<BluesKaj1>  just realized that penguin42
<BluesKaj1> ok if I can ssh into this machine , how would I proceed with the install '
<penguin42> BluesKaj1: Well, if you can ssh into the machine, then switch back to X with ctrl-alt-f7 or f8 and click install; then it hangs, but see if the ssh connection is still responding and see if you can extract any logs with dmesg or any of /var/log/installer etc via ssh
<BluesKaj1> I'm used to the praphical install when using a live cd. I have installed by internet release upgrade , but never using ssh
<penguin42> BluesKaj1: Yep, so I'm saying carry on doing the install via the graphical one, but just see if you can catch the crash logs via ssh
<BluesKaj1> ok , here goes
<BluesKaj1> bbl
<BluesKaj1> penguin42 , ssh from laptop , "connection refused" , so the server install didn't work here
<penguin42> BluesKaj1: Did the apt-get succeed?
<penguin42> oh you got that dpkg error - you're going to need to get the rest of the error
<BluesKaj1> apt-get install openssh-server gave that error message I posted above
<penguin42> BluesKaj1: Right, but that was the last line - it's pretty useless; was the know error before it?
<BluesKaj1> penguin42  I think the installer/ubiquity is blocking the apt-get process in the tty
<penguin42> no, that shouldn't happen - what's the full error?
<BluesKaj1> penguin42 /var/cache/debconf/confi.dat is locked by another process
<penguin42> BluesKaj1: but you hadn;t started the installer yet, so that sounds odd
<BluesKaj1> looks like an installer lock
<penguin42> BluesKaj1: hmm ok; well look at least you can ssh out
<penguin42> BluesKaj1: That means you can scp log files off
<penguin42> must be a way to get ssh in on there
<BluesKaj1> penguin41 , I did a ctrl+alt+f7 , it's still at the try or install page
<penguin42> BluesKaj1: OK, so then you could hit try, it'll probably crash, but if you're lucky you'll still be able to ctrl-alt-f1 and carry on sshing stuff out, but really need to find a way to connect inwards
<penguin42> BluesKaj1: Still, you've got one important thing to add to your bug report; you can get it to get past the boot hang with noacpi - and that's a really important thing to add, and you should be able to do the apport command from the alt-f1 to capture logs when booted with noacpi
<BluesKaj1> penguin42:  it's odd that irssi ionstalled without any errors
<penguin42> BluesKaj1: Indeed
<penguin42> BluesKaj1: You could always start again and do an apt-get install irssi openssh-server and hope it manages it one go
<BluesKaj1> nope , still the same errors , this one looks important , "/var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-server_1%3a6-2_amd64.deb
<penguin42> BluesKaj1: Mus give the whole error - that's only part of it
<BluesKaj1> errors were encountered while processing the above
<penguin42> it normally tells you what the error was - what was the very first error line
<allexmb> why does alt cmd f1 switch anymore
<BluesKaj1> penguin42 subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<penguin42> BluesKaj1: hmm a bit too messy to debug that one this way
<BluesKaj1> penguin42 , very first line , debconf;DbDriver "config"; /var/cache/.... etc
<BluesKaj1> as I posted above ..locked by anothe rprocess
<penguin42> odd
<BluesKaj1> well, I'll try the install again
<BluesKaj1> looks like the install is hanging
<BluesKaj1> altho there seems to be some interaction between the cd and the hdd
<BluesKaj1> nothing happening now , cursor still rotating
<BluesKaj1> that's it I've run out of patience 8mins without any activity tells me it's stalled
<BluesKaj> no point in fooling with 13.04 anymore it's obviously not going to install on my hdd ..altho it semi-works on the live cd with a lot of fiddling around
<bjsnider> is anybody using gnome at the moment?
<bjsnider> i mean gnome/unity
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: me
<FernandoMiguel> always
<bjsnider> is this a computer or some handheld type thing
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: full keyboard, laptop. why?
<bjsnider> which gtk them are you using?
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider:  gtk2-engines:   Installed: 1:2.20.2-2ubuntu1
<bjsnider> no, looka t tweak tool
<FernandoMiguel> gnome-tweak-tool:  Installed: 3.6.1-1
<bjsnider> theme>gtk theme
<bjsnider> it's probably either ambiance or radiance
<FernandoMiguel> ambiance
<FernandoMiguel> but I can't find that menu now... it's gonne
<bjsnider> ok, can you please install gnome-mplayer
<bjsnider> you can pick mplayer or mplayer2, whichever tickles your funny bone
<FernandoMiguel> no gnome-player available
<FernandoMiguel> mplayer2:  Installed: 2.0-554-gf63dbad-1ubuntu1
<bjsnider> gnome-mplayer is in raring
<bjsnider> i just checked
<FernandoMiguel>  apt-cache search gnome-player
<FernandoMiguel> empty
<FernandoMiguel> :S
<FernandoMiguel> ahhh nvm
<FernandoMiguel> missed an m
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: installed
<bjsnider> thanks
<bjsnider> ok, so launch the app, and play a video file with it
<FernandoMiguel> I haven't been able to play anything for months
<bjsnider> if you don't have one i can provide a location where you can download one
<FernandoMiguel> totem, vlc, nada
<bjsnider> uh, what?
<FernandoMiguel> the only one that works is mplayer from CLU
<FernandoMiguel> *CLI
<bjsnider> well, try it please
<FernandoMiguel> they tend to block... okay, I'll try
<FernandoMiguel> $ gnome-mplayer "Where the Hell are Matt's 2006 Outtakes.mp4"
<FernandoMiguel> GMLIB-Message: after init: position=0,000 length=0,000 start_time=0,000 run_time=0,000 volume=0,00 player=dead media=unknown uri=
<FernandoMiguel> GMLIB-Message: in media state change with state = play dontplaynext = 0
<FernandoMiguel> playting
<bjsnider> is the file playing?
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: yes
<bjsnider> great
<bjsnider> ok pause it. that's space or p
<bjsnider> then select a different window
<bjsnider> does the paused video window go black?
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: eys
<bjsnider> now, grab the bottom of the window and drag it up and down to resize the window. the paused picture should come back
<bjsnider> the gnome-mplayer window that is
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: confirmed
<bjsnider> thanks
<FernandoMiguel> also playing again, resumes video fine
<bjsnider> this doesn't happen on the developer's system, which is fedora
<bjsnider> but most users use ubuntu
<bjsnider> by approximately one million ubuntu users for every one fedora user
<bjsnider> i think about 22 people still use fedora
<FernandoMiguel> lololol
<FernandoMiguel> I have at least one of those at work
<FernandoMiguel> I know there are more, but that one sits next to me
<FernandoMiguel> from the other 140 users, take a few Mac, a few windows, almost all run Ubuntu
<bjsnider> hasn't the latest fedora release been delayed 2 years or something?
<bjsnider> i think only core gnome devs use it
<ikonia> errr no
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: don't troll. fedora 18 is in last stage beta
<ikonia> it's approx 4 weeks behind schedule, the last release was 6 months ago
<ikonia> bjsnider: please don't just make things up, it's one of the most popular distros available
<Daekdroom> Hm.
<Daekdroom> I think by this time last year I was already using 12.04 LTS devel.
<Daekdroom> But I'm not sure... =/
<simplew> sudo is completly broken, any one knows whats happening?
<allexmb> paste
<FernandoMiguel> simplew: working fine here
<simplew> FernandoMiguel: you have raring updated?
<FernandoMiguel> yep. did it 30 min ago
<simplew> FernandoMiguel: did you reboot meanwhile?
<FernandoMiguel> nope
<simplew> FernandoMiguel: please do
<FernandoMiguel> can't
<FernandoMiguel> I'm using my laptop as we speak
<simplew> FernandoMiguel: so?
<simplew> FernandoMiguel: that doesnt stop you from rebooting
<simplew> FernandoMiguel: i see theres new packages, a new kernel, im upgrading again and im gg for reboot agaiun
<FernandoMiguel> how are you going to upgrade (run apt) if sudo doesn't work ?
<FernandoMiguel> and he is gone
#ubuntu+1 2013-12-09
<jakubo> hi. i have a problem concerning wine in the ubuntu repository: there is no wine1.x-i386
<jakubo> is there a workaround or anything?
<jakubo> noone?
<Fudge> jakubo:  trusty?
<Fudge> jakubo:  apt-get install wine1.4 should work or wine1.4=1.4.1-0ubuntu7
<assistente> hi to all! trusty is usable without critical problems as desktop environment?
<jakubo> it doesnt
<k1l> assistente: if you need to think about critical problems dont use a dev release
<k1l> assistente: there is not even a alpha relaease. so wait until its released in april 2014
<assistente> i want to help to test, but i must use libreoffice and printers daily...
<k1l> assistente: they are quite "stable". but no one will guarantee that it will work every day. better you have a dualboot or backup
<jakubo> it not production critical.
<assistente> k1l, ok so i install it! then i will help to test
<cyberputz> Think you're a few weeks away from there even being anything to install...
<jakubo> i have had it installed
<jakubo> before
<jakubo> but some dependency with libgcrypt f**ed it up
<jakubo> and now it sees no -i386 version to install
<jakubo> not on trusty, and not on saucy repositories
<cyberputz> I stand corrected, there are daily builds. I guess I read something with alpha dates. I'm just gonna shut up and learn ;)
<k1l> well, i am not gonna stop someone who want to help testing and make ubuntu better. but one must know, that something can go wrong every day
<jakubo> i know. and since its gone wrong im asking for help ;)
<jakubo> i just need to get libgcrypt back to :i386 it seems... aptitude can do the rest...
<jakubo> ,
<jakubo> ,,
<jakubo> ,
<jakubo> ,
<jakubo> sry
<jakubo> as far as i understand it its just a matter of renaming the dependencies by the maintainer (scott richie i think)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<peeenguin> hep hey. Any one seen this before. After a update today i somehow got the "touch" phone desktop on my 14.04 :o
#ubuntu+1 2013-12-10
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<elfy> anyone got any idea what package to report a bug against - if it's the default language which is wrong?
#ubuntu+1 2013-12-11
<bhavesh> Erm I am trying to install the daily build of Ubuntu 14.04 downloaded from here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/, How do I make its bootable USB from windows?
<bhavesh> As there is no option for Ubuntu 14.04 for non-released versions of Ubuntu in Universal USB installer 123
<bhavesh> Should I use "Other Linux"?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<sergiobenrocha2> hello
<sergiobenrocha2> nvidia-331-updates is not a bumblebee dependency?
<sergiobenrocha2> for trusty?
<sergiobenrocha2> *bumblebee-nvidia package
<randomcpp> does anybody have the same message in terminals on trusty (desktop)? " no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4831, leaking memory "
<randomcpp> ok It seems I'm not the only one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1257186
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1257186 in samba (Ubuntu) "memory leakage messages " [Medium,Confirmed]
<sergiobenrocha2> hello
<sergiobenrocha2> anyone?
#ubuntu+1 2013-12-12
<BluesKaj> howdy all
#ubuntu+1 2013-12-13
<somsip> I've got to start planning for some server migration from 12.04 to 14.04 next year. I can only see ISOs for the desktop daily build, which will be okay at a push, but is a server/minimal build available somewhere else?
<somsip> ah - just found it's still pre-alpha. Maybe I should come back to this later...:)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<elfy> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi elfy
<cryptopsy> what's the latest pre-release?
<cryptopsy> rmmod ideapad_laptop , fixed that
<cryptopsy> whoops
<onetinsoldier> hi all. i was wondering if someone might be able to help me get compositing working? do i need to have a /dev/dri/card0 for it to work? i have an error for that(no such file or directory) in my Xorg.log file
<onetinsoldier> i am using the fglrx driver
#ubuntu+1 2013-12-14
<onetinsoldier> hi all. i was wondering if someone might be able to help me get compositing working? do i need to have a /dev/dri/card0 for it to work? i have an error regarding that in my Xorg.log file(no such file or directory). i am using the fglrx driver
<Stanley00> onetinsoldier: what's your ubuntu version?
<Stanley00> onetinsoldier: and what's your video card?
<onetinsoldier> Stanley00: one sec
<onetinsoldier> Release:        14.04
<onetinsoldier> Codename:       trusty
<onetinsoldier> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Pitcairn PRO [Radeon HD 7850] [1002:6819]
<onetinsoldier> if i do the command... fglrxinfo ...i get
<onetinsoldier> No protocol specified
<onetinsoldier> Error: unable to open display (null)
<Stanley00> OK, and what do you want by mean "compositing"?
<onetinsoldier> Stanley00: have you heard of a "compositing window manager"?
<Stanley00> onetinsoldier: how did you install fglrx driver? As I remember, you must run some initial to use that driver.
<Stanley00> onetinsoldier: yes? I know compositing wm,
<onetinsoldier> compiz is a compositing window manger.. you can enable compositing in kde, and e17 as well
<onetinsoldier> compositing is not working
<Stanley00> onetinsoldier: but if you can use unity, then you got a compositing wm working
<onetinsoldier> compositing effects are not working. it's not a big deal. i don't have to have compositing working. i'd just like to get it working if possible
<Stanley00> onetinsoldier: so, you just want to use some compiz effects, right?
<onetinsoldier> yes. and in kde/e17
<onetinsoldier> for instance, when i had it working on older version of ubuntu in e17, some tutorial videos i used would stay "buffered"
<onetinsoldier> now, when i cover them with another window when i have the video paused, and then uncover the video window, it's black/blank, until it unpause it. just an example of one of the benefits
<Stanley00> onetinsoldier: I don't get it, but look like you install the fglrx wrong. Did you run sudo aticonfig --initial after install fglrx driver?
<onetinsoldier> no. i could try that, but have serious doubts it will do anything
<onetinsoldier> doesn't that create an Xorg.conf file?
<Stanley00> onetinsoldier: yes, and it will load fglrx driver the right way.
<onetinsoldier> i thought the Xorg.conf file wasn't really used anymore. but perhaps it is needed. i must say i don't really know
<Stanley00> onetinsoldier: just try with that command, reboot and hope :D
<onetinsoldier> okay. i'm willing to give it a try. i'll be back after rebooting. thanks and cheers
<onetinsoldier> Stanley00: hello, you here?
<Stanley00> onetinsoldier: yes?
<onetinsoldier> Stanley00: thank you. that was it. aticonfig hadn't been initialized
<onetinsoldier> the xorg.conf file for the fglrx driver hadn't been created
<Stanley00> onetinsoldier: glad it works :D
<onetinsoldier> yes, thank you
<Stanley00> you're welcome.
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2013-12-15
<Rallias> Is there a tutorial floating about on how to setup native IPv6 on ubuntu?
<Rallias> er... wrong chan...
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<alkisg> apt:// links no longer work in firefox 26/trusty, is that by choice or a bug?
#ubuntu+1 2014-12-08
<SuperEddy> !ops | noooo waaaaa kline me waaaaaa
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Mikaela> hi
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<susundberg> Hi
<susundberg> Hey, i made something probably stupid on my machine: upgrade existing 14.04 to utopic
<susundberg> Now during the update i hit : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/1394391
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1394391 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "package kde-window-manager-common 4:4.11.12-0ubuntu1.1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kcontrol/windowspecific/kwin-window-matching.png', which is also in package kde-workspace-data 4:4.11.11-0ubuntu0.2" [Undecided,New]
<susundberg> That is, apt-get -f install tries to install 'kde-window-manager-common' that tries to overwrite file from 'kde-workspace-data' that cannot be removed due dependency to 'kde-workspace-bin'
<susundberg> any suggestions ?
<susundberg> (other than take backups and do fresh install ;)
<BluesKaj_> susundberg, did you update and upgrade 14.04 before upgrading to 14.10
<BluesKaj_> ?
<susundberg> Umm, no i think this fresh 14.04
<susundberg> (-> i ended up doing --force-overwite -- seems to continue, there is rather lots of files conflicting, i guess other package should be going away .. )
<BluesKaj_> still needs updating and dist upgrading if it's from an iso
<susundberg> Oh, sorry i misunderstood your question, no -- actually not sure was it now up to date
<susundberg> i guess there is no going back at this point ..
<BluesKaj_> pobly not
<BluesKaj_> unless you have  / and /home partitions
<BluesKaj_> susundberg, I highly recommend separate / and /home partitions. If something goes wrong one can always just reinstall the OS to / and leave the /home partition untouched which contains your data and config files
<susundberg> Ya, i agree. Or rather have two '/' so you can always go back to old
<susundberg> but unfortunately this laptop does not have such luxyry -- not sure why, i guess it was suposed to be temp-installatioin
<BluesKaj_> use the manual partitioning during the inatallation and reformat / and just make sure you choose the previous /home mountpoint as /home and ext4 or whatever you use3d previously
<BluesKaj_> ok
<susundberg> Thanks for the tips anyway :)
<BluesKaj_> susundberg, try running, sudo dpkg --configure -a , then the -f install command
<susundberg> I got it running fine with --force-overwrite on the specific package and then followed with apt-get -f install
<BluesKaj_> susundberg, good
<BluesKaj_> susundberg, btw this chat is for 15.04 support, the regular ubuntu chat is for all others
#ubuntu+1 2014-12-09
<Jonathan_e> Hello  Should Ubuntu automatically detect ntfs hd , i.e.,attached usb storage devices?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Mikaela> hi
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Mikaela> hi
<andlabs> question if anyone hass uch a ssetup
<andlabs> will the gtk+ 3.14 or 3.16 that will come with vivid have the gtk+ inspector feature enabled or available in a package or something?
#ubuntu+1 2014-12-10
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Mikaela> hi
<elfy> morning both :)
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you doing?
<elfy> waking up ...
<elfy> just :)
<lordievader> Hehe, same here ;)
<EuaD> howdy everyone, i installed 15.04 in Virtualbox and for whatever reason it won't enter my desktop. I enter my username and password in lightdm and I hit enter and it just sits at this screen http://gyazo.com/3e7bdd4db31405655cb21c2adc3d6a52
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
 * ObrienDave waves
<BluesKaj> 0/
<Mikaela> hi
<HFSPLUS> HFSPLUS HAS ARRIVED!
<HFSPLUS> !ops | HFSPLUS IS HERE BAN ME
<HFSPLUS> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<EuaD> i can't seem to log into my newly created 15.04 vbox, i click on the login name in lightdm and it doesn't do anything. here
#ubuntu+1 2014-12-11
<EuaD> a snapshot http://gyazo.com/3986e111c6f3b44441b63360f7ef9408
<EuaD> i can't seem to log into my newly created 15.04 vbox, i click on the login name in lightdm and it doesn't do anything. here
<EuaD> i can't seem to log into my newly created 15.04 vbox, i click on the login name in lightdm and it doesn't do anything. here
<EuaD> i can't seem to log into my newly created 15.04 vbox, i click on the login name in lightdm and it doesn't do anything. here
<EuaD> a snapshot http://gyazo.com/3986e111c6f3b44441b63360f7ef9408
<EuaD> sorry about that
<Squidward> !ops | help channel emergency drunk doing this
<ubottu> help channel emergency drunk doing this: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<EuaD> i can't seem to log into my newly created 15.04 vbox, i click on the login name in lightdm and it doesn't do anything. here
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Mikaela> hi
<ObrienDave> o/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Mikaela> hi
#ubuntu+1 2014-12-12
<habanany_> i  need help with this http://pastebin.com/GmAfnCaF
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Mikaela> hi
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Mikaela> hi
<ObrienDave> o/
<elfy> wotcha peeps
<Jonathan_e> hello, does anyone know a good tutorial for setting up Samba to connect a Ubuntu pc to a windows pc using a basic home router?
#ubuntu+1 2014-12-13
<EuaD> Jonathan_e, you don't need to setup samba per say (depsnds on situation). which computer has the files on it that you want to access?
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<dank> I installed vivid-desktop and now it thinks my computer is a phone.  How do I get a terminal from the phone interface?
<dank> alt-F1 still works, so I'm fine as long as I don't want to, say, use the computer for browsing the web normally.
<dank> Or use the desktop in any way.
#ubuntu+1 2014-12-14
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj_> hey penguin42
<turntogodnow> !ops
#ubuntu+1 2015-12-07
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu+1 2015-12-08
<lordievader> Good morning.
<shookees> Morning
<lotuspsychje> AbuDhar: also keep in mind that the system can break in this stage
<AbuDhar> yeah I just want to read about the improvements.. :P
<lotuspsychje> AbuDhar: i have it running on my desktop pretty stable
<lotuspsychje> AbuDhar: as long as it doesnt come out officially you wont read anything much
<lotuspsychje> AbuDhar: test it yourself in a virtual machine perhaps?
<AbuDhar> ya maybe I will later.
<AbuDhar> how well does it work with virtualbox?
<lotuspsychje> AbuDhar: depends on your system of course
<AbuDhar> I'll try. Can I get the guest additions etc?
<lordievader> AbuDhar: Do you have a Linux host?
<AbuDhar> yes
<lordievader> Then I recommend using KVM, it is a lot faster than virtual box.
<AbuDhar> ok.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<k1l> libregeekingkid: which ubuntu are you on exactly?
<libregeekingkid> k1l: I am trying it for a trusty VM now
<k1l> try "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<k1l> make sure  the release prompt is set to LTS to get to 16.04
<libregeekingkid> k1l: thanks for the instructions. But I specifically need the sources of xenial
<k1l> can you describe what you are trying to do?
<libregeekingkid> k1l: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/ this is what I wanted. I am doing some hacks with the ubiquity Installer. taking in ubiquity latest 2.21.* which is there in xenials repos
<libregeekingkid> k1l: are you still there?
<k1l> yes
<nicomachus> Sooo... somewhat stupid question. I installed 16.04 on a VM (virtualbox) and then installed unity 8. But how do I switch over to it? I'm not prompted on login like I normally am for a DE switch.
<k1l> dont know if that works in vbox at all.
<k1l> but log out, then change the desktop to start to the mir one.
<nicomachus> I'll give it a shot.
<nicomachus> ok, I was able to switch it to Unity 8, but then it freezes on login. checking through some logs now.
<nicomachus> well, I think I found the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13837272/
<k1l> might not work in vbox.
<nicomachus> This bug looks to be similar, although it's rather old: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/+bug/1366805
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1118903 in Mir "duplicate for #1366805 [enhancement] Mir lacks a software rendering backend" [High,Triaged]
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: how did you install unity8/mir?
<nicomachus> lotuspsychje: `apt-get install unity8-desktop-session-mir`
<lotuspsychje> yeah try in real install as k1l suggests
<lotuspsychje> works like a charm on my 16.04 desktop here
<nicomachus> lotuspsychje: by "real install" do you mean outside of a VM?
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: yeah, as in physical install on your machine
<k1l> on bare metal
<lotuspsychje> :p
<k1l> but that doesnt work with prop. amd or nvidia cards
<nicomachus> well, I could, but it's kind of critical that it work in VM's as well at some point...
<k1l> *cards drivers
<nicomachus> for now I'll just stick with unity 7 on this VM, but I'm curious about the bug.
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: no bug on my side here, working like a charm
<nicomachus> lotuspsychje: in a VM or just on desktop?
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: on my desktop 16.04
<lotuspsychje> running pretty stable here
<nicomachus> yea, this bug has to do with the vbox drm driver, so it's only affecting VM's.
<lotuspsychje> i also think so, as k1l suggested it might not work in vm
<nicomachus> right, as of now it doesn't. But it's going to need to before widespread release.
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: keep in mind that unity8 is in test stage still
<nicomachus> yea, of course.
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: when officially done, it will more look a desktop version
<lotuspsychje> now it still looks like phone
<nicomachus> well 16.04 seems pretty darn stable so far, so that's nice
<lotuspsychje> yeppers
<lotuspsychje> im pretty excited about 31dec :p
 * nicomachus has a doctor's appt that day... but not sure what else is special about it
<lotuspsychje> alpha stage nicomachus
<nicomachus> ha, oh, right...
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/10/ubuntu-16-04-release-schedule-release-schedule-date-xenial-xerus
#ubuntu+1 2015-12-09
<hispeed67> for some reason, when i use google chrome or firefox browsers, my CPU util goes pretty high, and when i close them the util doesn't return to low values..
<hispeed67> chromium doesn't do that
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: file a bug mate
<hispeed67> hey lotus..
<lotuspsychje> hispeed67: in this stage, system can still break
<hispeed67> i traced the problem to the browsers.. swapped to a couple others and no cpu load issues.. never even goes high
<DoYouKnow> Hi!
<DoYouKnow> did ubuntu 16.04 fix the nouveau driver issue yet with the DMIO copy error?
<DoYouKnow> (copy pasted from ubuntu)
<DoYouKnow> #ubuntu
<DoYouKnow> card is an nvidia gtx 960M
<DoYouKnow> 4gb vid mem
<zfsfiend> what's the best way to move an existing zfs installation to the new 'official' one?
<alkisg> Does anyone else have issues with menus in xenial under virtualbox? The focused menuitem doesn't follow the mouse cursor. E.g. I can't open submenus with hovering the mouse above them.
<alkisg> It happens in the gnome-flashback menus but also in the unity menus
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: we have users with issues on xenial virtually
 * alkisg didn't quite catch that...
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: someone had issue login into unity8 yesterday over virtualbox
<alkisg> Hmm I'm not using LightDM so I don't know about any login issues, it works fine here
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: im testing xenial on desktop, works like a charm here
<alkisg> I think it's related to the "tablet style usb input device" that vbox uses by default
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: maybe talk to the #vbox guys about it?
<alkisg> It's only the menus
<alkisg> So I suspect some regression in gtk
<alkisg> E.g. qt menus work fine
<lotuspsychje> weird
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: file a bug against it?
<alkisg> Sure, I could do that, but I'd prefer to see that it's not a local issue (i.e. that someone else is experiencing it too) before doing so...
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: didnt test gnome fallback myself yet
<alkisg> It should affect unity and any gtk menu in virtualbox
<alkisg> E.g. right clicking on the desktop => the focused menu item doesn't follow the mouse movement, it's clickable though
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<nicomachus> What is the "glib" module that unity imports? Getting an error from screenfetch (which still works fine): http://paste.ubuntu.com/13868945/
<nicomachus> here's the unity file, showing "import glib" on line 21: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13869095/
#ubuntu+1 2015-12-10
<hasselmm> E: [pulseaudio] module.c: Failed to load module "module-ladspa-sink" (argument: "sink_name=ladspa_output.mbeq_1197.mbeq master=alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo plugin=mbeq_1197 label=mbeq control=3.2,2.8,0.8,0.9,0.0,-2.4,-4.8,1.5,0.0,1.1,3.0,3.0,5.8,7.8,7.8"): initialization failed.
<hasselmm> does any one know what pulseaudio is trying there, why it fails, how to fix/workaround?
<hasselmm> hmm.... that message before also might be helpful: E: [pulseaudio] module-ladspa-sink.c: Master sink not found
<hasselmm> thing is... pulseaudio just worked for the last few years with this hardware
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<nicomachus> http://www.whizzy.org/2015/12/online-searches-in-the-dash-to-be-off-by-default/
<nicomachus> \o/
<OerHeks> my wish: more search options for stores.
<nicomachus> it would be a nice feature to be able to add in your own scopes for that. shouldn't be all that difficult to implement, either.
<jpds> nicomachus: You can add your own scopes
<nicomachus> OerHeks: judging by the availability of the API for it, that may be something that's added soon, especially with mobile convergence: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/scopes/
<OerHeks> true, but standard, international or based on your local, a bunch of search options.
<OerHeks> sure we can write scopes, but this search+amazon was a nice kite.
<nicomachus> jpds: online sources for the dash?
#ubuntu+1 2015-12-11
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<johnjohn101> will 16.04 be moving to freetype 2.6.x?
<BluesKaj> what's freetype 2.6.x?
<johnjohn101> it's the font renderer
<johnjohn101> http://www.freetype.org/
<johnjohn101> 15.10 is still using version 2.5.2 from 2013
<OerHeks> not likely with the next LTS https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freetype
<Pici> 2.6 looks like its in debian experimental right now, so I wouldn't expect it to be synced for this release
<johnjohn101> makes sense
<nicomachus> ahhhh bummer, ubuntu-tweak hasn't updated their ppa for 16.04 yet
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: try unity-tweak-tool instead
<nicomachus> lotuspsychje: yea I was trying to install both at the same time, they each have their uses.
<lotuspsychje> im using tweak tool on xenial stable
<nicomachus> ubuntu or unity tweak?
<lotuspsychje> unity-tweak-tool
<nicomachus> yea, same.
<nicomachus> trying to decide how much customization is worth my time on a VM setup that I really only use for testing and IRC.
<johnjohn101> nicomachus: i don't really customize much in my VMS. background, theme and fonts is all :)
<lotuspsychje> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> It's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - download at http://ubuntu.com/download/
<lotuspsychje> almost 31 dec :p
<nicomachus> johnjohn101: that's about all I do anywhere. background, gtk, and icons. but I have a custom GTK on my laptop at home which I usually transfer to all my machines. can't reach it from here though.
<johnjohn101> nice :)
<nicomachus> I *could* just script imagemagick to do all the recoloring out of the Ambiance theme, but I'd also have to copy a few folders and rename some things... and that would take like a whole 10 mins. ain't nobody got time for that.
<johnjohn101> ha ha
 * nicomachus hates the default "ubuntu orange"
<johnjohn101> this is the article that prompted me to ask about freetype http://jimmac.musichall.cz/blog/2015-12-10-new-cantarell-maintainer/
#ubuntu+1 2015-12-12
<penguin42> interesting, 4.3.0 really doesn't like the display on this laptop
 * penguin42 reports it as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1525509
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1525509 in linux (Ubuntu) "regression on 4.3.x: i945/Display corruption (before X, X never starts))" [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> happyfr0gg: i dont think xenial will requier more then trusty
<lotuspsychje> happyfr0gg: you can test the development branch right now, if you like
<happyfr0gg> I will just wait until it officially becomes available in April. I hope migration from Trusty to Xerus will be pain-free and easy.
<lotuspsychje> happyfr0gg: upgrades are always tricky
<lotuspsychje> happyfr0gg: but im sure it will go allright :p
<happyfr0gg> It would be nice if the developers provided an option during the live system & install phase to create backups of currently installed packages, dependencies and other files.
<happyfr0gg> Where would I go to offer this suggestion?
<lotuspsychje> happyfr0gg: there are tools enough already
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | happyfr0gg
<ubottu> happyfr0gg: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (xenial), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
#ubuntu+1 2015-12-13
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<penguin42> hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
#ubuntu+1 2016-12-14
<genii> Did a do-release-upgrade -d on the netbook from 16.10 to 17.04 ( lubuntu and kubuntu both installed on it) ..now there's no network manager. Bringing ethernet up manually currently in konsole. ifconfig shows only lo0 active by default now
<SonikkuAmerica> Random logistics question: Do we have anyone in here that is working on the first official release of Ubuntu Budgie?
<krytarik> SonikkuAmerica: Why are you asking specifically?  I know fossfreedom sits in #ubuntu-devel, for example.
<SonikkuAmerica> krytarik: Was thinking of inventing a factoid for it and directing people here until the 17.04 release.
<krytarik> Ah, ok.
#ubuntu+1 2016-12-15
<icey> will NodeJS be bumped to the next LTS version in Zesty? I notice that it's still the last LTS (which will go into maintainance mode just in time for 1704)
#ubuntu+1 2016-12-16
<valorie> icey: perhaps file a bug about it? it might have gotten overlooked
<icey> valorie: any suggestions about where to file the bug?
<icey> it's not exactly a priority for me as this is the 2nd time in 6 months I've touched Node
<valorie> easiest is always `ubuntu-bug packagename` in the cli
<valorie> in the BR just mention the nodejs page where the versions are mentioned, or where in Debian they have the latest packaged
<nacc> icey: it seems like it needs to be merged again to Debian, but it's in universe so someone who cares about it needs to do the work, most likely
<nacc> icey: right now zesty has 4.2.6~dfsg-1ubuntu5 and debian/sid has 4.6.1~dfsg-1 (experimental has 6.x, it seems)
#ubuntu+1 2016-12-17
<fooaa> Hello
<fooaa> I am having DNS problems with 17.04 Zeisty
<fooaa> Have anyone ran across this DNS problems?
<fooaa> I suspect systemd-resolve
<teward> fooaa: details of 'DNS Problems' are useful
<fooaa> teward: I open Chrome and facebook.com does not resolve. Later, some minutes later, maybe because I opened Firefox, but then facebook.com resolves in Chromium.
#ubuntu+1 2016-12-18
<tsimonq2> teward: Oh, there's a systemd-resolvd bug and everything. :)
<tsimonq2> teward: I had the same problems as OP
<tsimonq2> teward: Or, have, rather.
<tsimonq2> teward: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/3826 bug 1647031 kthxbai >:)
<ubottu> bug 1647031 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-resolved’s 127.0.0.53 server does not follow CNAME records" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1647031
<fooa> When I start my Ubuntu and open Chromium it can resolve google.com but not facebook.com and youtube.com. It says DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN. After I start Firefox, then suddenly now Chromium can resolve those domains too.
<fooa> I can't report bugs against systemd with ubuntu-bug because it is not an official Ubuntu supported package.
<fooa> $ systemd-resolve www.facebook.com
<fooa> www.facebook.com: resolve call failed: DNSSEC validation failed: failed-auxiliary
<tsimonq2> Ooooooh, second person in like 24 hours coming here affected by that bug...
<teward> tsimonq2: sorry, context?
#ubuntu+1 2017-12-11
<lotuspsychje> any sign of new themes on daily yet?
<lotuspsychje> or still looks like artful?
#ubuntu+1 2017-12-12
<dany1977> hi
<dany1977> help pls
<Bashing-om> dany1977:  Real hard to help when the problem is unknown .
<dany1977> 10x
<dany1977> i have wifi signal week
<dany1977> but em windows its fool
<dany1977> RTL8187SE
#ubuntu+1 2017-12-13
<icey> any chance the native zfs encryption will be merged for Bionic? the PR was merged into zfsonlinux/zfs in August and I'd love to get that support in
#ubuntu+1 2017-12-15
<nettlejam> join #aws
<nettlejam> oops
#ubuntu+1 2017-12-16
<lotuspsychje> installed 18.04 and here's my first bug guys bug #173851
<ubottu> bug 173851 in linux-meta (Ubuntu) "[CVE-2007-5501] [linux-source] possible remote DoS via crafted TCP ACK responses" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173851
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1738517
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1738517 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update-manager does not expand details on progress" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> last one
#ubuntu+1 2018-12-14
<Amok_Huginnsson> hello, how to get pip for python3.6 working on 19.04?
<guiverc> Amok_Huginnsson, python[3] 3.7.1 is used on 19.04
<Amok_Huginnsson> guiverc: I know and I use it for most of my python coding, unfortunatelly I need 3.6 for some projects as tensorflow is not yet available for 3.7
<tomreyn> 19.04 is unreleased, you should not be using it for any production work.
<hggdh> even more, there is a nasty filesystem corruption bug in 3.19
#ubuntu+1 2018-12-16
<MrAureliusR> hey budgie peeps.
<MrAureliusR> the other day I ran the videogame Baldur's Gate, the Linux GoG version
<MrAureliusR> it changed the screen resolution when I launched the game, but after I quit for some reason it didn't switch back
<MrAureliusR> after I manually changed it back, some UI elements didn't scale properly, even across reboots
<MrAureliusR> the alt-tab icons are *way* bigger than they used to be, and for some reason the last three icons in my systray are big as well
<MrAureliusR> I can give screenshots
<MrAureliusR> nvm
<MrAureliusR> wrong channel apparently
<ar_|> ?
<ar_|> hi, anyone seeing my messages?
<ar_|> it's been a long time since i stopped using irc
<ar_|> any answer appreciated
<tomreyn> ar_|: your messages can be seen
<tomreyn> (you could also test this by logging in twice)
<ar_|> ok thanks
#ubuntu+1 2019-12-09
<tarzeau> qemu is broken, i want  local x, but it keeps telling me: Display 'gtk' is not available. (nor sdl) instead it wants freaking vnc
<tarzeau> debian has it right with 4.1-3 but focal still has 4.0+dfsg-0ubuntu10 :(
<tarzeau> should i file an lp bug?
<cpaelzer> sdl was removed, gtk should be available
<cpaelzer> but gtk is an extension (to avoid pulling in too much dependencies)
<cpaelzer> have you insatlled the package (... checks what the name is ...)
<cpaelzer> "qemu-system-gui"
<cpaelzer> tarzeau: ^^ ?
<tarzeau> cpaelzer: thanks, after installing that it works :)
<cpaelzer> great
<cpaelzer> also a newer qemu will come once 4.2 is available
<cpaelzer> well after christmas break I guess
<tarzeau> any reason to skip archive sync of 4.1 from debian?
<cpaelzer> interim updates usually only make a very very small amount of people happy but break many places that rely on virtualization for testing
<cpaelzer> so I try to merge it once per cycle and that is then on the planned target version of the release
<cpaelzer> after that only bug fixes
<cpaelzer> no major version change
<tarzeau> i see
<cpaelzer> tarzeau: also Debian has --disable-sdl as well
<tarzeau> i like sdl, certainly more than vnc or gtk
<cpaelzer> sdl1 becomes more an more a gigantic dept to maintain and sdl2 had way too mcuh issues
<tarzeau> i've never had issues with either version
<cpaelzer> me neither, but a reasonable number of bugs pointed at Debian/Ubuntu had
<tarzeau> debian import freeze 27th feb 2020, what if i got stuff stuck in debian new queue, but i'd like to see them with ubuntu 2020 lts?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 3007 in Launchpad itself "duplicate for #2020 "Currently Published Elsewhere" pointer to the other string" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3007
<cpaelzer> tarzeau: once you think you'll stay stuck you should try to hit Ubuntus new queue with an upload of the same
<cpaelzer> and have a bug to discuss this with the archive admins
<tarzeau> i'm not a canonical/ubuntu employee, i doubt i can upload anything to that queue you mean
<cpaelzer> but our freezes aren't mcuh different IIRC
<tarzeau> but i can point relevant people to my source packages?
<cpaelzer> Feb 27th https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule
<cpaelzer> as I said not too mcuh gain by that
<tarzeau> i meant ubuntu import freeze of course
<tarzeau> ok thanks
<Odd_Bloke> Hey folks, I just did a `sudo apt install nvidia-driver-440` and rebooted, and my system has come back up still using the nouveau driver.  Does anyone know how I can debug why that's happened?
<lotuspsychje> Odd_Bloke: wich graphics card chipet please?
<Odd_Bloke> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vTsZRr4wdT/
<Odd_Bloke> (`ubuntu-drivers devices`)
<lotuspsychje> big RTX card might need the latest driver from the ubuntu graphics ppa Odd_Bloke 
<Odd_Bloke> I was successfully running the drivers from the archive previously; I removed them because I was seeing kernel panics and was working on debugging those.
<Odd_Bloke> Oh, looks like the modules just weren't installed for my running kernel.
<Odd_Bloke> That would explain it. :p
<Odd_Bloke> OK, now I'm seeing this in dmesg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zD25HQGyY7/
<lotuspsychje> wich driver version are you getting that warning?
<Odd_Bloke> lotuspsychje: 440
#ubuntu+1 2019-12-10
<lotuspsychje> Odd_Bloke: did you get your graphics straight now?
<Odd_Bloke> lotuspsychje: Yeah, I had a mainline kernel installed (but not booted) which I think was throwing DKMS off.
<Odd_Bloke> So I removed that, and purged/installed the Nvidia drivers and all seems well now.
<Odd_Bloke> Thanks for checking back in! :)
<lotuspsychje> cool Odd_Bloke 
<Bashing-om> !info mousepad bionic
<ubottu> mousepad (source: mousepad): simple Xfce oriented text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-4ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 216 kB, installed size 1231 kB
<Bashing-om> !info mousepad focal
<ubottu> mousepad (source: mousepad): simple Xfce oriented text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-1 (focal), package size 264 kB, installed size 1574 kB
<Bashing-om> Upgraded to focul - no real issues - just a lot of setup to do now :D
#ubuntu+1 2019-12-14
<estan> hi all. anyone know what is likely going to be the Qt version for 20.04? i know it's currently 5.12 LTS, but is it possible it'll be a later version? (5.14?)
<estan> it's so unfortunate that Qt's LTS schedule is slightly off from Ubuntu's (with Qt 5.15 LTS coming out just a little too late for Ubuntu 20.04). i think the same thing happened back with xenial, with Qt 5.9 LTS being just a little too late for 16.04.
#ubuntu+1 2019-12-15
<feoh> So I'm guessing nobody's actually around (And I don't have ZNC set up. Wasted a few hours on that and gave up :) - but I'm running 19.10 currently but thinking about running 20.04 so I could pitch in with testing.
<feoh> Is there any value in trying to upgrade and testing that path or should I just re-install with one of the daily ISOs?
<Bashing-om> feoh: Either way will work - I have done both, My expereince is that a clean install is faster than finding and re-installing all the apps I use from 19.10.
<feoh> Wouldn't you have to re-install all your apps with a clean install?
<feoh> Or do you mean an upgrade is faster?
<feoh> Anyway, thanks. I may give the do-release-upgrade path a shot tomorrow and see what blows up :)
<Bashing-om> feoh: What I found in a in-release upgrade is that the universe repo is not enabled, and all my apps from the universe repo were removed in 20.04.
<Bashing-om> feoh: That is on a (X)ubuntu install :)
<feoh> Gotcha. Thanks. I don't even have Universe enabled
<feoh> XFCE seems neat. I hope one day they add full screen zoom like KDE/Gnome
<feoh> 'cause without accessibility features I just can't even computer :)
<feoh> Thanks a bunch for the tip. At some point maybe I'll get znc working to maintain a persistent presence here, but until then, goodnight!
<Bashing-om> feoh: I Do not use a full screen zoom feature,so ... no comment :P
<feoh> Glad to hear. I don't particularly recommend needing it. I'm partially blind and vision is good :)
<krytarik> feoh: I'm not sure, but "full screen zoom" sounds like the "desktop zoom" feature that Xfce has for a few years now.
